# Awami govt proved again - they are indian stooges



## idune

After meeting with indian high commissioner in Dhaka Awami ministers taken on assignment for indian propaganda. Two ministers (water transport minister Ashraful Aming Chaudhury and water management minister Romesh Chandra Shill) stating Tipaimukh dam will not harm Bangladesh but will benefit Bangladesh. Any one living in Bangladesh (irrespective of politics) and living through horror of indian water aggression will just spit on these indian stooges. Tipaimukh dam will directly kill livelyhood of more than 30 million people and indirectly spell disaster for environment, agriculture and economy of whole Bangladesh. These ministers came up with lame and conning line that Bangladesh will protest if india break its promise. Sounds familiar, same way india and Awami league govt conned Bangladesh and its people 35 years ago before Farraka dam started. What there to protest once dam is built and damage is done?

It&#8217;s amusing to see indian HC and indian resident con artist Pnak Ranjan Chakravarty deceptive story line.

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

idune said:


> After meeting with indian high commissioner in Dhaka Awami ministers taken on assignment for indian propaganda. Two ministers (water transport minister Ashraful Aming Chaudhury and water management minister Romesh Chandra Shill) stating Tipaimukh dam will not harm Bangladesh but will benefit Bangladesh. Any one living in Bangladesh (irrespective of politics) and living through horror of indian water aggression will just spit on these indian stooges. Tipaimukh dam will directly kill livelyhood of more than 30 million people and indirectly spell disaster for environment, agriculture and economy of whole Bangladesh. These ministers came up with lame and conning line that Bangladesh will protest if india break its promise. Sounds familiar, same way india and Awami league govt conned Bangladesh and its people 35 years ago before Farraka dam started. What there to protest once dam is built and damage is done?
> 
> Its amusing to see indian HC and indian resident con artist Pnak Ranjan Chakravarty deceptive story line.
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



Yeah! ignore the experts and spread non sense. May Bangladesh prosper

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

rubyjackass said:


> Yeah! ignore the experts and spread non sense. May Bangladesh prosper



Everyone should ignore expert con artists for india and their local stooges in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

New indian govt did not even taken oath assumed assumed responsibility but Parnab Mukherjee already asked prominent indian stooge Dipu Moni to visit indian to provide further indian instruction.

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## idune

*Indian HC&#8217;s comment rejected *
Staff Correspondent

Left-leaning political parties and social organisations on Wednesday rejected the comment of the Indian high commissioner who said that the Tipaimukh dam would not harm Bangladesh.They also blasted the government&#8217;s ministers for extending their &#8216;irresponsible support&#8217; to the comments of High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty.

&#8216;In the light of general knowledge and technical expertise, the Indian high commissioner&#8217;s comment that the Tipaimukh dam won&#8217;t harm Bangladesh is not acceptable,&#8217; said the president of the Bangladesh Samajtantrik Dal, Khalekuzzaman, in a statement.

&#8216;It should be thoroughly looked into whether the Indian high commissioner made the comment with a certain intention or because of lack of knowledge,&#8217; he said.

He said that if the dam was constructed the water flow of the Surma and Kushiara rivers in Bangladesh would be reduced drastically in the winter and there would be flood during monsoon when the gates of the dam would be opened. Khalekuzzaman said that 16 districts in the country are already facing desertification because of the Farakka Barrage and seven north-eastern districts would also face desertification if the Tipaimukh dam was built over the Barak, which is a cross-boundary river. &#8216;If we listen to the government&#8217;s policymakers it seems that they have become convinced by the Indian high commissioner, which is comparable to irresponsibility,&#8217; he said.

He asked the government to call upon the Indian government to stop construction of the dam, otherwise they would go for a movement. Jatiya Samajtantrik Dal&#8217;s president ASM Rab at a meeting alleged that the Bangladesh government was wasting time in stopping India from construct the Tipaimukh dam and demarcating the country&#8217;s maritime boundary. Bangladesh Biplobi Workers Party&#8217;s president Khandaker Ali Abbas and Saiful Haque said that the Indian high commissioner was trying to conceal the truth by saying that the dam would not harm Bangladesh.

They demanded rigorous inspection of the dam&#8217;s site by a team comprising technical experts, politicians and journalists. The Sylhet Division Development Action Council&#8217;s leaders at a protest meeting in Muktangon demanded expulsion of Pinak from Bangladesh for his &#8216;blatant lies&#8217;.

They also demanded removal of water resources minister Ramesh Chandra Sen and shipping minister Afsarul Amin, who had said that India had assured them that the dam would have no adverse effects on Bangladesh, from the cabinet. The council&#8217;s president, Abed Raza, and members Syed Khalilur Rahman, MA Khan, Saiful Faruki and Ehsanul Jasim spoke on the occasion. Another organisation, Amra Bangladeshi, also protested against the two minister&#8217;s comments on the effects of Tipaimukh dam.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/may/21/front.html#7


----------



## ANDUBYLL

idune said:


> Everyone should ignore expert con artists for india and their local stooges in Bangladesh.



The local stooges are in power in the centre, brought there by the people of Bangladesh.

I suggest if its getting hot for you, then leave Bangladesh , Bangladeshis wont miss you guys !!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It is debatable whether this was at all a free and fair election that brought these Indian stooges to power and within 5 months they are as hated as the Sheikh Mujib government of the 1970's. We remember what happened at that time. After he was killed with his family people all over Bangladesh were giving each other sweets in celebration of their new freedom from the tyrant government. We never learn from history do we?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

ANDUBYLL said:


> The local stooges are in power in the centre, brought there by the people of Bangladesh.
> 
> I suggest if its getting hot for you, then leave Bangladesh , Bangladeshis wont miss you guys !!



what a preposterous proposition, from indians. From your laughable suggestion its clear you can not take it anymore. Bangladesh is our homeland and we are here to stay. But if all these evidence staking up against india and indian stooges killing you, I suggest you leave the thread.


----------



## ANDUBYLL

idune said:


> what a preposterous proposition, from indians. From your laughable suggestion its clear you can not take it anymore. Bangladesh is our homeland and we are here to stay. But if all these evidence staking up against india and indian stooges killing you, I suggest you leave the thread.



Ok , I will , as I have made my point.

Now try to take on the elected government of Bangladesh first by calling them Indian stooges in the middle of Dhaka , rather than on this forum ! 

After the Bangladeshi mutiny, I dont think the Bangladesh army is in the mood to accomodate people who want to destabilise the country.

Good luck , you will need it


----------



## idune

Next stooge act by Awami govt, providing india corridor under guise of Asian highway. 

If indians are asked to provide same access through indian to go Pakistan, nepal and Bhutan, india will simply reject that. 

[ ....acceptance of the routes proposed (starting from western part india --> through Bangladesh --> eastern part of India) by the United Nations for Economic and Social Commission for Asia and Pacific would give India the opportunity to use the country as a transport corridor. ]

Front Page


----------



## Al-zakir

It's apparent to me that Bangladeshi living in Bangladesh doesn't care whether they live in slavery thus we Bangladeshi living over seas shouldn't care about them looser? I think if they can tolerate Awami stooge to run the country to non existence than let them suffer hell condition. I think it's time Islamic world should abandon in Bangladesh until Islamic minded people come out in mass number and over threw this law life dalal into wasteland that taking the country toward unworthy of sovereign. People without dignity don't deserve no ******* respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

Al-zakir said:


> It's apparent to me that Bangladeshi living in Bangladesh doesn't care whether they live in slavery thus we Bangladeshi living over seas shouldn't care about them looser? I think if they can tolerate Awami stooge to run the country to non existence than let them suffer hell condition. I think it's time Islamic world should abandon in Bangladesh until Islamic minded people come out in mass number and over threw this law life dalal into wasteland that taking the country toward unworthy of sovereign. People without dignity don't deserve no ******* respect.



do you think Bangladesh still believe in two nation theory?
if not, then it is not in hands of Islamic minded people to decide what to do but common people will tell the verdict in next election.


----------



## khabib

ANDUBYLL said:


> The local stooges are in power in the centre, brought there by the people of Bangladesh.
> 
> I suggest if its getting hot for you, then leave Bangladesh , Bangladeshis wont miss you guys !!



Yes, Bangladesh will missed only miss the Big indian Dalal govt. !!


----------



## Al-zakir

Rajkumar said:


> do you think Bangladesh still believe in two nation theory?
> if not, then it is not in hands of Islamic minded people to decide what to do but common people will tell the verdict in next election.



If Bangladeshi stop patronizing two nation theory than bd will dissolve without any force. we need Islamic nationalism for our own survival otherwise bd doesn't need to exist. 

Bangladesh zindabad, Islam zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

Al-zakir said:


> If Bangladeshi stop patronizing two nation theory than bd will dissolve without any force. we need Islamic nationalism for our own survival otherwise bd doesn't need to exist.
> 
> Bangladesh zindabad, Islam zindabad



i strongly disagree. real binding force of Bangladesh is their culture not ISLAM. we have seen it in 71 where bangladeshi united to protect their language and freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Rajkumar said:


> i strongly disagree. real binding force of Bangladesh is their culture not ISLAM. we have seen it in 71 where bangladeshi united to protect their language and freedom.



You are right on the target.
Jamaati who supported Pakistan in 1971, celebrates language movement of 1952. Their leader Gulam Azam was a leader on that movement.
Recent comment by Mujahid, Jamaat's secretary general "Those who were part of the freedom movement are the most lucky person of a nation". He was referring to the freedom fighter of Bangladesh.
Those who brings Islam again and again for the integrity of Bangaldesh are just missing the concept of magnanomity of living in a country where their religion is majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zombie

Its interesting to see that islam is used by some to make the other person lose his identity and culture, but the same folks are not ready to lose their own identity and culture. Its always the other people.


----------



## Al-zakir

Rajkumar said:


> i strongly disagree. real binding force of Bangladesh is their culture not ISLAM. we have seen it in 71 where bangladeshi united to protect their language and freedom.



I strongly disagree with your opinion as well. you are looking at things in different shade whereas I know the reality of Bd as Bangladeshi born Muslim. 71 didn't occurred because of language rather than join effort of conspirator and traitors and also geographical location of two wings. 

culture are based on religion thus Bangladesh culture based on Islam rather than Hinduism so one way or other Islam is the main ingredient behind the sovereignty of Bangladesh.

Now if we are to build our culture just on bangla language than why does Bangladesh need to exist when there is also bangla speaking state in India. Bangladesh can just merge with India or be a vessel state of India with out any independent foreign policy. Islam without Bangladesh is just slave piece of land of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

Al-zakir said:


> I strongly disagree with your opinion as well. you are looking at things in different shade whereas I know the reality of Bd as Bangladeshi born Muslim. 71 didn't occurred because of language rather than join effort of *conspirator and traitors* and also geographical location of two wings.
> 
> culture are based on religion thus Bangladesh culture based on Islam rather than Hinduism so one way or other Islam is the main ingredient behind the sovereignty of Bangladesh.
> 
> Now if we are to build our culture just on bangla language than why does Bangladesh need to exist when there is also bangla speaking state in India. Bangladesh can just merge with India or be a vessel state of India with out any independent foreign policy. Islam without Bangladesh is just slave piece of land of India.



don't give me your conspiracy theory, i am not gonna fall for it.people were discriminated in 71 on the basis of language and culture. that is key factor here. India took the opportunity after fire started. If Islam would have been 1st priority of Bangladesh then they would have give up their culture to embrace 'Pakistani Islam'.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> I strongly disagree with your opinion as well. you are looking at things in different shade whereas I know the reality of Bd as Bangladeshi born Muslim. 71 didn't occurred because of language rather than join effort of conspirator and traitors and also geographical location of two wings.
> 
> culture are based on religion thus Bangladesh culture based on Islam rather than Hinduism so one way or other Islam is the main ingredient behind the sovereignty of Bangladesh.
> 
> Now if we are to build our culture just on bangla language than why does Bangladesh need to exist when there is also bangla speaking state in India. Bangladesh can just merge with India or be a vessel state of India with out any independent foreign policy. Islam without Bangladesh is just slave piece of land of India.



YOu have no clue what you talking about. You only know the history 1948 and onward but for a separate Bengali national movement started even before the start of 20th century. You may also go back to Mughal time when Bengal faught against Mughal even though it was a Muslim inhabitated and Muslim ruled area. Before that you have to to go to Pala dyanasty when we all were Buddhist and Hindus and we stood for Bengal itself. Religion did not play that much of a role in Bengal when it comes to Bengali nationalism.

You will find far more Indian Bengalis who wants a separate Bengal land than Indian Muslims who wants a Muslim land for them.

You should know all these as Bihar was under Bengal rule for thousands of years and we share common history.

If there were no Islam and we will vanish into India... you are Joking right????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zombie

Al-zakir said:


> I strongly disagree with your opinion as well. you are looking at things in different shade whereas I know the reality of Bd as Bangladeshi born Muslim. 71 didn't occurred because of language rather than join effort of conspirator and traitors and also geographical location of two wings.
> 
> culture are based on religion thus Bangladesh culture based on Islam rather than Hinduism so one way or other Islam is the main ingredient behind the sovereignty of Bangladesh.
> 
> Now if we are to build our culture just on bangla language than why does Bangladesh need to exist when there is also bangla speaking state in India. Bangladesh can just merge with India or be a vessel state of India with out any independent foreign policy. Islam without Bangladesh is just slave piece of land of India.




ur view of culture is very limited. why does france have to exist differently from uk? both have christian majority.

countries can exist for their own reasons. even if bangladesh, pakistan or bangladesh dont have a reason they and the people in it will continue to exist as long as they dont nuke each other in which case it wouldnt matter anyway what religion, language, race etc.

go back to ur madrassa where ur single view of the world is more accepted.


----------



## Al-zakir

Rajkumar said:


> don't give me your conspiracy theory, i am not gonna fall for it.people were discriminated in 71 on the basis of language and culture. that is key factor here. India took the opportunity after fire started.



And they are still discriminated in Bangladesh even today because they embrace Hindu mentality culture that comes from teaching of Tagore. No one respect them on the ground my friend. Most high places are the the people form Islamic roots including military. 



> If Islam would have been 1st priority of Bangladesh then they would have give up their culture to embrace 'Pakistani Islam'.



I don't get it. what is Pakistani Islam?


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> YOu have no clue what you talking about. You only know the history 1948 and onward but for a separate Bengali national movement started even before the start of 20th century. You may also go back to Mughal time when Bengal faught against Mughal even though it was a Muslim inhabitated and Muslim ruled area. Before that you have to to go to Pala dyanasty when we all were Buddhist and Hindus and we stood for Bengal itself. Religion did not play that much of a role in Bengal when it comes to Bengali nationalism.



Do you support cross marriage between Hindus, Buddhist and Muslim based on language as you claim to be descendant of Hindu and Buddhist? if not than shut the **** as you lost your brain and self dignity from extreme confusion. 



> You will find far more Indian Bengalis who wants a separate Bengal land than Indian Muslims who wants a Muslim land for them.



Not interested what Hindu bangla speaking wanted. We didn't create Pakistan to takes Hindus side. 




> You should know all these as Bihar was under Bengal rule for thousands of years and we share common history.



Bihari are Muslim thus of course we share the culture and history.



> If there were no Islam and we will vanish into India... you are Joking right????



Try it and you will be ******* sorry. Only reason Bangladesh still around because of back from Islamic world you brain wash.


----------



## Al-zakir

zombie said:


> ur view of culture is very limited. why does france have to exist differently from uk? both have christian majority.



Not limited but straight forward and want no affiliation with mushrik culture.



> countries can exist for their own reasons. even if bangladesh, pakistan or bangladesh dont have a reason they and the people in it will continue to exist as long as they dont nuke each other in which case it wouldnt matter anyway what religion, language, race etc.



Bd is surrounded by Hindu India unlike Pakistan. It's not separate land that can still survive with influenced culture. Islam is our only weapon against Indian aggression. 



> go back to ur madrassa where ur single view of the world is more accepted.



What's wrong Madrasah as some of the greatest mind originated from Madrasah education.


----------



## TopCat

Al-zakir said:


> Do you support cross marriage between Hindus, Buddhist and Muslim based on language as you claim to be descendant of Hindu and Buddhist? if not than shut the **** as you lost your brain and self dignity from extreme confusion.



what marriage has to do with Bengali nationalism. Does a Buddhist marry a hindu or vice versa????



> Not interested what Hindu bangla speaking wanted. We didn't create Pakistan to takes Hindus side.



We created Pakistan for economic emancipation. That idea is still around. We did not create Pakistan to have a fanatic backward mindied country. Just read Jinnah and his love for Secularism if you yet does not want to read Fazlul Haque.


> Bihari are Muslim thus of course we share the culture and history.



We had very little common with Bihari Muslim as they are called Akbari and were convert of Mugal rule.



> Try it and you will be ******* sorry. Only reason Bangladesh still around because of back from Islamic world you brain wash.




The only person who is trying different things is you.


----------



## zombie

Al-zakir said:


> And they are still discriminated in Bangladesh even today because they embrace Hindu mentality



Thank you for speaking the truth. Should open a lot of shut eyes.


----------



## Goodperson

Al-zakir said:


> Bd is surrounded by Hindu India unlike Pakistan. It's not separate land that can still survive with influenced culture. Islam is our only weapon against Indian aggression.



BD also borders with Myanmar and has Bay in the south or do you want to say BD is dependent on India ?


----------



## apostate

Al-zakir said:


> Bd is surrounded by Hindu India unlike Pakistan. It's not separate land that can still survive with influenced culture. Islam is our only weapon against Indian aggression.
> ^^
> What's wrong Madrasah as some of the greatest mind originated from Madrasah education.



Good good. You have the answer.


----------



## Al-zakir

zombie said:


> Originally Posted by Al-zakir View Post
> And they are still discriminated in Bangladesh even today because they embrace Hindu mentality
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for speaking the truth. Should open a lot of shut eyes.
Click to expand...


It's good thing in Bd. They always will be treated such until they discredit their Hindu heritage. It's us Muslim still control Bd my friend so it won't matter how many eyes open.


----------



## Jako

I cant believe how much narrow minded you are ,al-zakir.......man,how can you support oppression based on religious grounds??you lack some basic human feelings.........such as brotherly love among humans which are above religion.....leave alone the fact,that they are your own country men,and some maybe more patriotic than you.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Indian prescription delivered last month by Shivshankar Menon, India's Foreign Secretary pushing Awami stooges not to submit Bangladesh her rightful claim. And according to that prescription Awami stooge ministers are campaigning for indian interest everyday. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Govt. inert over claim on Continental Shelf*

Moinuddin Naser in New York

Though little time is left, the Government is still in slumber and lamentably lagging behind its next-door neighbours in acting on the crucial matter of placing Dhaka's claim to the appropriate authority on her right over the economic zone in the Bay of Bengal. For Dhaka to do this, only about two months are left. Shouldn't the Foreign Office have been up and doing by now regarding this vital matter and held a grand national conference of major political leaders, eminent economists, scholars, geographers and so on?
Although Bangladesh will have to submit its claim on continental shelf by July 27, 2011, but prior to that she will have to dispute the claims of India and Myanmar before the 24th session of the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf this year.
Already India, Myanmar and Sri Lanka have submitted their claim on the Continental Shelf to extend their economic sovereignty on the Bay of Bengal as per Article 76, Part VI of the Law of the Sea Convention. India and Myanmar both have submitted their claim beyond 200 nautical miles (NM) as per provisions. 
Myanmar updated the claim on April 30, 2009, while India submitted the claim on May 12, 2009 and Sri Lanka submitted the claim on May 8, 2009. Bangladesh will have to submit its claim or dispute, if any, by August before the beginning of the 24th session of the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf to be held in New York from August 10 to September 11, 2009. 

*India, Myanmar against Bangladesh*
It is gathered that India and Myanmar have articulated a joint strategy to claim their extended continental shelf over Bay of Bengal so that they can preempt Bangladesh's right over the Bay of Bengal. In fact the Indian institutes helped Myanmar to prepare its claim.
Surprisingly, Myanmar did not seek help from any Chinese institute to prepare the claim this time! Knowledgeable source said Myanmar and India both have got together to establish their extended rights over the Bay of Bengal, while both the countries opposed Bangladesh's move to lease out the blocks in Bay of Bengal for exploration of oil to the foreign companies.

*No paper yet from Dhaka*
Bangladesh will have to submit its claim on continental shelf by July 27, 2011. But it will have to dispute the claims of India and Myanmar before the 24th session of the commission this year. 
According to the diplomatic circle in New York, Bangladesh is yet to prepare any paper or report disputing the claimed Continental Shelf by India or Myanmar encroaching the vital economic zone of Bangladesh. 
Myanmar has made its claim ahead of deadline until May 21, 2009 for submission of its claim, but it submitted ahead of the date. Again, India had time up to June 29, but she has already submitted its claim. 

*Myanmar claimed in 2008*
Myanmar had submitted its claim first on December 16, 2008, which was later updated on April 30, 2009 and now waiting for discussioin the claim in the provisional agenda of the 24th session of the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf. 
In the introduction to its submission Myanmar stated that this claim is made "to the United Nations Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf (CLCS) pursuant to Article 76, paragraph 8 of the Convention in respect of the establishment of the outer limits of the continental shelf beyond 200 nautical miles (M) from the baselines from which the breadth of the territorial sea of Myanmar is measured."

*200 nautical miles*
It clearly said: "Myanmar is making its submission for extension of its continental shelf in the Bay of Bengal, off Rakhine, and referred to as Rakhine Continental Shelf, beyond 200 nautical miles." The country has collected geophysical data from large area for preparation of the submission. 
Beyond 200 nautical miles, Yangon will claim at least 60 more nautical miles to satisfy its acquired morphological, geological and tectonic aspects of the data collected from the Bay. 
The Goa-based National Centre for Antarctic and Ocean Research (NCAOR) of India which led the Indian side for preparation of the claim, was also engaged for quality control purpose of the Myanmar claim, while National Geophysical research Institute (NGRI) of India helped Myanmar for seismic Data processing and interpretation. Dr N.K Thakur, another consultant, who was former member of the Commission, interpreted acquired geophysical data. Besides, many other institutes of Myanmar were involved.

*Continental Shelf *
India took nine years to finalize its claim on continental shelf, while the Goa-based national Centre for Antarctica and Ocean Research led eight organizations to collect data and process them to prepare the report. The Indian report has extended its sovereignty beyond 200 nautical miles and within 350 nautical from the baseline. In fact India completed its preparation for this submission at list six months ago and that was passed through different stakeholder ministries to obtain their consent. 
According to sources, different studies have so far been collected over seven to eight terabytes of data after surveying the Indian marine area divided into lines totalling 30,000 km. The demarcation of the continental shelf was based on Article 76 of the Part VI of the "Law of the Sea Convention" which also includes determination of water depth, sedimentary rock thickness and precise mapping of the foot of the continental slope. 

*Serious Indo-Bangla dispute*
India shares maritime boundaries with Indonesia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Myanmar, Pakistan, Maldives and Sri Lanka. Among them Myanmar, Bangladesh and Srilanka have water territory in the Bay of Bengal. 
India has already negotiated a deal with Myanamar and Sri Lanka, while it has got serious dispute with Bangladesh. 
Claiming the continental shelf 'baseline' of the coast is very important. That means from which point the 200 nautical miles will be measured. 
Bangladesh coastline is very unstable. So Bangladesh demarcated its baseline from a distance of 10 fathom from the shore, which was disputed by both India and Myanmar. 

*Delhi claims up to 350 NM*
Now India is claiming up to 350 nautical miles (NM) from its baseline invoking Article 76 clause V, VI, VII and VIII as continental shelf. This is beyond 200 NM, of the normal territory. *If Myanmar extends 60 NM beyond 200 nautical miles and India extends up to 350 nautical miles, the curved coast line may stop Bangladesh to get her outlet. *
Sri Lanka also has submitted its claim on the southern part of the Bay of Bengal beyond 200 nautical miles, while the Indian line has passed with short distance of less than 24 nautical miles and as such India has already proposed a 'separate agreement' on this issue with Sri Lanka. In fact in terms of establishing claim on the Bay of Bengal Bangladesh has become isolated. 
Bangladesh has to resolve the issue on priority basis.

http://www.weeklyholiday.net/front.html#01


----------



## idune

_Here is prominent indian stooge and Awami minister Faruq Khan campaigning for indian propaganda ploy. Same propaganda indian hc used few days ago to dupe people of Bangladesh._

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Opposition to Tipaimukh dam speculative: Faruq*

Dhaka, May 26 (bdnews24.com)Too much is being said on the Tipaimukh dam construction by India without having knowledge on the issue, the commerce minister has said. 

*He slammed those environmentalists, experts, and political parties for opposing the dam at Tipaimukh. *

"Those who are talking about what is happening there is talking with no knowledge (what was really going on)," Faruq Khan told reporters after a seminar on 'Regional Connectivity: Potential for Infrastructure Development and Energy in South Asia' at Hotel Sonargaon on Tuesday. 

The SAARC Chamber of Commerce and Industry and FBCCI co-hosted the seminar in the city. 

The government will send an expert and parliamentary team within some days to visit the dam at Tipaimukh. They will report what was happening there and how much benefit Bangladesh stand to gain from the project, Khan added. 

It will only support the construction of the dam at Tipaimukh if Bangladesh benefitted, Khan added. 

The minister e said it was possible to generate thousands megawatts of power if hydro power could be by erecting dam. 

He stressed regional cooperation in communications and energy sector, including ports and said the government wanted development of people of South Asia region and its people through enhancement of communications systems. 

"We want to make our ports regional and Asian. We want to bring development to our people through enhancement of communications system in this region," he told the seminar. 

The many resources in the region could not be utilised in the past because of political reasons, Khan observed. 

"The blame mostly goes to lack of political will in our region. We could not develop our region together politically." 

It was also possible to develop agriculture in the region through better irrigation system, he told the seminar. 

The regional connections can be an effective way to face the current economic crisis in the country. There needs firm political and economic goodwill to realise it. 

SCCI president Tarique Syed said the issue of road connections with India under the proposed Asian Highway network has to be seen from global point of view. 

FBCCI president Annisul Huq stressed on enhancement of road connections. 

"Politicians need to have solutions to Farakka and Kashmir. But , businesses need connections." 

Despite having shared history, civilisation and proximity of border, a free trade area could not be created on the lack of realisation. 

Opposition to Tipaimukh dam speculative: Faruq :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## iman_ali

idune said:


> FBCCI president Annisul Huq stressed on enhancement of road connections.
> 
> "Politicians need to have solutions to Farakka and Kashmir. But , businesses need connections."



you had made me think ,
could you please explain how Farakka and Kashmir are interconnected.
brother , you seem to me a pakistani /kashmiri only.
anyway , carry on with your good work.


----------



## murshid

iman_ali said:


> you had made me think ,
> could you please explain how Farakka and Kashmir are interconnected.
> brother , you seem to me a pakistani /kashmiri only.
> anyway , carry on with your good work.



janey bhi do Iman bhai . ..apney hi bachey hai..


----------



## TopCat

iman_ali said:


> you had made me think ,
> could you please explain how Farakka and Kashmir are interconnected.
> brother , you seem to me a pakistani /kashmiri only.
> anyway , carry on with your good work.



Kahsmir still call for some sympathy from ordinary bangladeshis and politicians. We shred our blood in 1965 for that piece of land, even though its no more our war.


----------



## iman_ali

murshid said:


> janey bhi do Iman bhai . ..apney hi bachey hai..



hmmmmm
i got , are they the same childrens of our armymen , 1971 products , the seeds that our armymen putin before leaving BD .


----------



## TopCat

iman_ali said:


> hmmmmm
> i got , are they the same childrens of our armymen , 1971 products , the seeds that our armymen putin before leaving BD .



Yes that is possible. Did you see the daughter of Mc Cain (US presidential candidate). She is a adopt of Bangladeshi origin. She almost made it to the white house. That is called Allah's justice.
The sinners uncalled daughter made that far, but their own lawfull daughters are whipped by Talibans in open street. You want to see the video???


----------



## Stumper

iDune, The venom apart, i think the politicians should seriously reconsider this Dam. Instead of painting this red, you could have highlighted the social and seismic dangers of this Dam, in this forum. 

Iajdani: The idiots have listed Tourism as one of the benefits of this Dam. It was conceived to only contain flood water . .and now electricity sharing, rehabilitation has been added. 


As usual, vote appeasement at the cost of the natives!!


----------



## idune

*Tipaimukh dam, Fulertal barrage spell 'disaster' for Sylhet, say experts
*
Dhaka, May 28 (bdnews24.com)Farm output will fall and poverty will rise, spelling 'disaster' for the Sylhet region if India's proposed Tipaimukh dam and Fulertal barrage are built, maintain experts. 

"The dam will cause water flow to slow down while the barrage will ensure their full control of water resources," former director general and chief engineer of Water Resources Planning Organisation,engineer Inamul Haque told bdnews24.com Thursday. 

"The cultivation of early variety of boro in the northeast would be hampered," he said. 

"So far as I know the Tipaimukh dam will be built 200 kms from the Amolshid border, at Zakingong, to construct a vast water reservoir for hydro-power generation." 

"The water from three riversthe Barak, Tipai and Irangwould be required to feed the water reservoir to cover an immense area," said Inamul. 

"Besides, another barrage is to be built 100 kms off our border at Fulertal in India for irrigation purposes which would feed the waters through canals," Haq said. 

Haq said downstream regions will experience two major impacts: firstly, with the decrease of water in December, the people who now grow early varieties of boro on the land which used to arise in the haor areas would no longer have this resource. 

Secondly, the water flow of the river Surma will decrease significantly, he said. 

IUCN resident director Dr.Ainun Nishat told bdnews24.com that the construction of Tipaimukh dam will reduce the the natural monsoon flood patterns of the area on which cultivation depends. 

He said the construction of barrage at Fulertal on top of the Tipaimukh dam could seriously reduce the water flow during the dry season. 

"The extent of drop in water flow depends on the volume of water withdrawn through the irrigation canals," he said.

"We could see the Surma and Kushiara rivers dry up completely during the dry season, he said 

Anu Muhammad, professor of economics at Jahangirnagar University, told bdnews24.com the Tipaimukh dam and Fulertal barrage would spell "a great disaster." 

"Arable land will decline and production of crops fall, leading to a rise in poverty," he said. 

According to some reports, the proposed Tipaimukh dam across the river Barak in the Indian state Monipur will 162.5 metres high and 390metres long to create a reservoir by permanently submerging some 2.75 square kilometers of land. 

India expects to generate around 1500 megawatt of hydropower from the project. 

Tipaimukh dam, Fulertal barrage spell &#39;disaster&#39; for Sylhet, say experts :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

_Awami stooges ploy to give indian corridor in the name of Asian highway have once again exposed in great extent in following article. Article pointed out how india do not want to provide access through its territory ( to Nepal, Bhutan, Pakistan) but using indian installed Awami stooges for corridor plan. These Awami stooges claimed to be elected by people of Bangladesh but sure working for indian agenda than interest of bangladesh_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VIRTUAL CORRIDOR TO INDIA*

*Deadly game with nation's fate*

M. Shahidul Islam


It&#65533;s like watching a movie already seen twice. Or, it could be the recurrence of a hellish nightmare? The reasons that had compelled the last BNP-led Government not to approve the proposed Asian Highway in December 2005 remain alive, but the AL-led regime has agreed in principle to approve the three different routes, only to turn the entire country into a virtual corridor of India.
The Communication Ministry on May 21 made the decision following a meeting in which roads and railway secretary ASM Ali Kabir and senior officials from the foreign, defence, home and finance ministries, ERD, roads and highways and railway departments were present. Following the meeting, Communication Minister Abul Hossain, as well as a spokesperson of the ministry, confirmed that the Government had approved the scheme in principle. It&#65533;s a deadly game with nation&#65533;s fate.

* Whither Asian Highway from Japan to Turkey?*
The decision is dangerous both on counts of its historicity and the cost and benefit calculations. Since the proposal for the Asian Highway was mooted first in 1959, some 15 countries, including Pakistan, became founding members by signing the agreement. Bangladesh too is considered a founding member by virtue of its integration with Pakistan until 1971. Then, following decades of vacillation and bargaining, the United Nations Economic and Social Council for Asia Pacific (UNESCAP) managed to draft an Intergovernmental Agreement for the 1,41,000 kilometers-long roadways that would crisscross many Asian countries from Japan to Turkey, to reach the shores of the Atlantic Ocean and the continent of Europe.

*Connectivity with India*
As the move intensified with the tempest of globalization whipping the world in the last decade, a total of 27 nations ratified their participation (32 had signed so far) by 2004 while the deadline for Bangladesh expired in December 2005 following the BNP-led alliance Government&#65533;s negation to accept the proposed route on ground that it would compromise country&#65533;s national security by turning Bangladesh a virtual transit and corridor of India.
The economic and infrastructural viabilities too did not favour a positive decision from Dhaka. For, of the three routes proposed by the UNSECAP for Bangladesh - AH1, AH2 and AH 41 &#65533; two of them serve solely Indian interests at the cost of harming economic and geopolitical interests of Bangladesh.
Being surrounded by India from all sides excepting the Sea to the south and the limited outlet with the Myanmar, the BNP-led alliance regime decided instead to pursue aggressively to linking Bangladesh with Myanmar in order to reach the Far Eastern countries as part of a comprehensive Look East policy.
Sources say that decision was based on three major factors: First, various bilateral deals have already made connectivity with India easier over the preceding decades, without yielding better economic opportunities for Bangladesh. Secondly: Dhaka&#65533;s main concern was how to connect landlocked Nepal, Bhutan and the Indian North East with Chittagong and Mongla ports to integrate those economies with the regional mainstream. Third: Bangladesh could reach the Asian mainland only via Myanmar, not via India.

*Economics and geopolitics*
Added to those concerns were the perspectives of sovereignty, economics and geopolitics. As the three proposed routes are slated only to facilitate transportations of Indian goods from the Indian mainland to the Indian North East via Bangladesh - and impose unbearable pressure on the two ports of the country &#65533;- Chittagong and Mongla &#65533;- which can barely cope with our own needs at the present - the BNP-led regime insisted on choosing the third route (AH-41). The other two routes (AH-1 and AH-2) being both economically and geopolitically non-viable, and, having serious implications for the nation&#65533;s sovereignty, the deadline in December 2005 was quietly allowed to pass by.
How can such a decision be faulted &#65533;- and reversed without considering its implications&#65533;- when the 495 kilometers long AH -1 will connect Tamabil, Sylhet, Kachpur, Dhaka, Jessore with Benapole; only to render Bangladesh into an Indian corridor by facilitating connectivity between the Indian states of Tripura and Manipur on one side, with Assam and the West Bengal on the other, by using the territory of another sovereign nation? The same is true of the 805 kilometers long AH- 2 which will connect Banglabandha of Panchagarh, Hati-Kamrul of Sirajganj, Dhaka, Kachpur and reach Tamabil again, only to re-enter India across the Sylhet frontier.
Although the third route, 752-kilometer AH- 41, too will serve to carry goods for India from the Mongla port by connecting Bagerhat via Jessore (and thence to Benapole), it seemed comparatively harmless as it will traverse past Dhaka before proceeding toward Teknaf and Cox&#65533;s Bazar to eventually connect Myanmar.

*An Indian Highway*
That is how the connectivity scheme the Government decided to approve will allow construction of an Indian Highway, not an Asian one, given that none of those routes will connect Bangladesh with other Asian nations who are part of the scheme. Barring Myanmar, with which Bangladesh has already arranged bilateral land connectivity, the two other points of connectivity with India neither allow Bangladesh to reach the Tokyo to Ankara Highway (as the Asian Highway is meant to be) nor the other nations who are part of it (Japan, South Korea, (India excepted), Indonesia, Pakistan, Nepal, the Philippines, China, Afghanistan, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Cambodia, Bhutan, Georgia, Iran, Kazakhstan, Laos and Malaysia).
Besides, there are allegations of Indian influence- peddling in choosing and doggedly pursuing the implementation of the proposed routes. Sources say the AH-1 route will enter Bangladesh from India via the western Benapole frontier and will exit again to India through northeastern Tamabil of Sylhet. That seems to be an Indian Highway stretching from West Bengal to Tripura and Assam.
Likewise, the AH-2 will enter Bangladesh from northwestern Banglabandha frontier and will reach again Tamabil. The two routes entering from and exiting to India are meant to facilitate the huge volume of traffic to and from Indian North Eastern states. Only the third route being an internal (or sub-regional) link to connect southeastern Mongla port with Teknaf near the Myanmar frontier, the previous government wanted the third one to be the main route to bolster our &#65533;Look East Policy&#65533; that aimed at fostering economic cooperation with Myanmar, China, Cambodia and Vietnam.

*Nepal, Bhutan left adrift*
Who&#65533;s behind this highway game and why did it resurrect once again? Sources say India having enormous influence over the UN and its affiliated bodies, Delhi choose to intensify the &#65533;politics of highway&#65533; since 2004 after Bangladesh commissioned a land port at Banglabandha ( in Panchagargh district) to facilitate exports to Nepal, Bhutan and the Indian North East. The port was expected to increase trading with these nations via the 61 km corridor (between Bangladesh and Nepal) and the 68 km corridor (between Bangladesh and Bhutan).
Following this move from Dhaka, India choose to impose upon Bangladesh, via the UNESCAP, the proposed routes for Asian Highway; two of which (AH-1 and AH-2) were designed to enter Bangladesh only to re-enter India. Only the third route (then known as AH-3) was left to connect Myanmar to allow Bangladesh&#65533;s exit to the Far East.
Analysts say it was an Indian ploy to obtain corridor through other means. And, coming as it did following Dhaka&#65533;s negation to export gas to India, Delhi&#65533;s stance could be summarized as very stubborn: &#65533;my way or highway.&#65533;
However, the lack of Delhi&#65533;s empathy was too visible to ignore. After all, Dhaka&#65533;s decision to commission the Banglabandha port came amidst repeated Nepalese insistence to open the land port due to a Nepal-India bilateral agreement preventing Nepalese trucks from directly entering Bangladesh and vice a versa. Those inconveniences were compounded further by the necessity to off load everything from trucks inside India for custom and security inspections.
Not only that. Despite repeated requests to facilitate Nepal-Bangladesh, Bangladesh-Bhutan and Bangladesh &#65533; Indian North East connectivity via those corridors, India persistently pursued the UNESCAP to impose on Bangladesh the two routes to serve its own geopolitical and economic interests at the cost of disadvantaging Bangladesh, Nepal and Bhutan.
Reliable sources claim that the previous BNP-led regime&#65533;s negation to comply with the Indian demand for gas, transit, corridor, and, finally, the Asian Highway have had much to do with what followed in Bangladesh since October 2007.

*Policy of subservience*
That being the backdrop and the reality, the AL-led Government&#65533;s decision to approve the routes is tantamount to &#65533;selling out&#65533; our vital national interests, as it testifies to the Government&#65533;s lack of independence and the magnitude of helplessness borne out of being beholden by something unknown to the public. Fact is: India wants to use Bangladesh territory to connect its mainland with its North East, and, to use Bangladesh&#65533;s ports for the economic wellbeing of the landlocked North Eastern states. Above everything, India wants to overcome its military handicap in the insurgency-infested North East by using this connectivity.
Hence, for Bangladesh, the decision making mechanism in allowing such a scheme shall be the one used in recent past by both nations. For example, after the devastation of hurricane Sidr, Indian High Commissioner said in response to Bangladesh&#65533;s demand for rice: &#65533;We can not sell rice to Bangladesh keeping our people starved. &#65533;Well said. Likewise, amidst unprecedented pressure - even by using senior US diplomats - to obtain gas from Bangladesh in 2003, Dhaka made a realistic assessment of its gas reserve and spare-able capacity and said no to India. That decision too was wise. Six years on, Bangladesh doesn&#65533;t have enough gas to keep its own industries and electricity generation facilities functional.

*Structural inhibitions*
Being aware that India's main intent is to serve the entire land-locked North Eastern region comprising seven large states (known as seven sisters) by using the proposed Highway, Bangladesh must calculate the premium involved with respect to traffic-related-logistics and infrastructural repairs, which, cumulatively, will outweigh any expected material gain it may hope for from the venture. Added to the danger to be posed by inadequate capacity of our ports, the future of this project could be suicidal.
Country's main port in Chittagong is overburdened and ageing. It also handles almost eighty-five percent of the country's sea-borne trade. Established in the 15th century, this moth-eaten establishment gained its full potential only after the creation of Bangladesh in 1971. Of its 15 operational jetties, only 13 are equipped with shore cranes, each having a lifting capacity of only about 1.5 tons. Since 1991, its only floating crane (used for lifting heavier cargos) remained out of order, until recently.
Besides, the river-moorings have no shore cranes and ships berthed at the moorings still use their own derricks or cranes for unloading or loading cargoes. Despite the construction of - or conversion into - few container berths in recent years, the capacity of the port is as yet not sufficient enough to meet our national needs, let alone serve foreign nations. The sinking of a small ship on the entry to the jetty had left the port crippled for weeks over a month ago, further testifying its limitations.

*Mongla is incapable*
On the other hand, Mongla is not a full-fledged sea port as yet. Even last week the main dock of the port got submerged by the tidal waves caused by the latest hurricane in the Bay. The port is virtually an anchorage to allow ships load and unload their cargoes into barges and coastal ships moored in the middle of the Pussur River. And, the draft of the river being shallow, navigation of large ship remains unsafe as yet, although few new berths built over the years allow light draft vessels to berth at the jetties.
Coupled with the chronic instability caused by an unruly bunch of highly politicized labour force, Mongla port can hardly be trusted to serve foreign interests involving international commitments of a powerful, bellicose neighbour and the consequences of potentially reneging on any binding commitment could prove unmanageable. Besides, the limitations for further modification of the port are compounded by surrounding private properties and stationing of naval ships and naval activities all around.
Based on such realities, any decision by the Government to allow the proposed highways to enter from and exit to India via Bangladesh can lead to devastating consequences, involving serious national security implications. Such a decision may also impact adversely the existing relationships between the two close neighbours to the extent of provoking hostile moves by either side. Whether the Government agrees or not, this is certainly not the highway to heaven. Rather the very opposite of it.

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## Cockpuncher

idune said:


> _Awami stooges ploy to give indian corridor in the name of Asian highway have once again exposed in great extent in following article. Article pointed out how india do not want to provide access through its territory ( to Nepal, Bhutan, Pakistan) but using indian installed Awami stooges for corridor plan. These Awami stooges claimed to be elected by people of Bangladesh but sure working for indian agenda than interest of bangladesh_
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *VIRTUAL CORRIDOR TO INDIA*
> 
> *Deadly game with nation's fate*
> 
> M. Shahidul Islam
> 
> 
> It&#65533;s like watching a movie already seen twice. Or, it could be the recurrence of a hellish nightmare? The reasons that had compelled the last BNP-led Government not to approve the proposed Asian Highway in December 2005 remain alive, but the AL-led regime has agreed in principle to approve the three different routes, only to turn the entire country into a virtual corridor of India.
> The Communication Ministry on May 21 made the decision following a meeting in which roads and railway secretary ASM Ali Kabir and senior officials from the foreign, defence, home and finance ministries, ERD, roads and highways and railway departments were present. Following the meeting, Communication Minister Abul Hossain, as well as a spokesperson of the ministry, confirmed that the Government had approved the scheme in principle. It&#65533;s a deadly game with nation&#65533;s fate.
> 
> * Whither Asian Highway from Japan to Turkey?*
> The decision is dangerous both on counts of its historicity and the cost and benefit calculations. Since the proposal for the Asian Highway was mooted first in 1959, some 15 countries, including Pakistan, became founding members by signing the agreement. Bangladesh too is considered a founding member by virtue of its integration with Pakistan until 1971. Then, following decades of vacillation and bargaining, the United Nations Economic and Social Council for Asia Pacific (UNESCAP) managed to draft an Intergovernmental Agreement for the 1,41,000 kilometers-long roadways that would crisscross many Asian countries from Japan to Turkey, to reach the shores of the Atlantic Ocean and the continent of Europe.
> 
> *Connectivity with India*
> As the move intensified with the tempest of globalization whipping the world in the last decade, a total of 27 nations ratified their participation (32 had signed so far) by 2004 while the deadline for Bangladesh expired in December 2005 following the BNP-led alliance Government&#65533;s negation to accept the proposed route on ground that it would compromise country&#65533;s national security by turning Bangladesh a virtual transit and corridor of India.
> The economic and infrastructural viabilities too did not favour a positive decision from Dhaka. For, of the three routes proposed by the UNSECAP for Bangladesh - AH1, AH2 and AH 41 &#65533; two of them serve solely Indian interests at the cost of harming economic and geopolitical interests of Bangladesh.
> Being surrounded by India from all sides excepting the Sea to the south and the limited outlet with the Myanmar, the BNP-led alliance regime decided instead to pursue aggressively to linking Bangladesh with Myanmar in order to reach the Far Eastern countries as part of a comprehensive Look East policy.
> Sources say that decision was based on three major factors: First, various bilateral deals have already made connectivity with India easier over the preceding decades, without yielding better economic opportunities for Bangladesh. Secondly: Dhaka&#65533;s main concern was how to connect landlocked Nepal, Bhutan and the Indian North East with Chittagong and Mongla ports to integrate those economies with the regional mainstream. Third: Bangladesh could reach the Asian mainland only via Myanmar, not via India.
> 
> *Economics and geopolitics*
> Added to those concerns were the perspectives of sovereignty, economics and geopolitics. As the three proposed routes are slated only to facilitate transportations of Indian goods from the Indian mainland to the Indian North East via Bangladesh - and impose unbearable pressure on the two ports of the country &#65533;- Chittagong and Mongla &#65533;- which can barely cope with our own needs at the present - the BNP-led regime insisted on choosing the third route (AH-41). The other two routes (AH-1 and AH-2) being both economically and geopolitically non-viable, and, having serious implications for the nation&#65533;s sovereignty, the deadline in December 2005 was quietly allowed to pass by.
> How can such a decision be faulted &#65533;- and reversed without considering its implications&#65533;- when the 495 kilometers long AH -1 will connect Tamabil, Sylhet, Kachpur, Dhaka, Jessore with Benapole; only to render Bangladesh into an Indian corridor by facilitating connectivity between the Indian states of Tripura and Manipur on one side, with Assam and the West Bengal on the other, by using the territory of another sovereign nation? The same is true of the 805 kilometers long AH- 2 which will connect Banglabandha of Panchagarh, Hati-Kamrul of Sirajganj, Dhaka, Kachpur and reach Tamabil again, only to re-enter India across the Sylhet frontier.
> Although the third route, 752-kilometer AH- 41, too will serve to carry goods for India from the Mongla port by connecting Bagerhat via Jessore (and thence to Benapole), it seemed comparatively harmless as it will traverse past Dhaka before proceeding toward Teknaf and Cox&#65533;s Bazar to eventually connect Myanmar.
> 
> *An Indian Highway*
> That is how the connectivity scheme the Government decided to approve will allow construction of an Indian Highway, not an Asian one, given that none of those routes will connect Bangladesh with other Asian nations who are part of the scheme. Barring Myanmar, with which Bangladesh has already arranged bilateral land connectivity, the two other points of connectivity with India neither allow Bangladesh to reach the Tokyo to Ankara Highway (as the Asian Highway is meant to be) nor the other nations who are part of it (Japan, South Korea, (India excepted), Indonesia, Pakistan, Nepal, the Philippines, China, Afghanistan, Armenia, Azerbaijan, Cambodia, Bhutan, Georgia, Iran, Kazakhstan, Laos and Malaysia).
> Besides, there are allegations of Indian influence- peddling in choosing and doggedly pursuing the implementation of the proposed routes. Sources say the AH-1 route will enter Bangladesh from India via the western Benapole frontier and will exit again to India through northeastern Tamabil of Sylhet. That seems to be an Indian Highway stretching from West Bengal to Tripura and Assam.
> Likewise, the AH-2 will enter Bangladesh from northwestern Banglabandha frontier and will reach again Tamabil. The two routes entering from and exiting to India are meant to facilitate the huge volume of traffic to and from Indian North Eastern states. Only the third route being an internal (or sub-regional) link to connect southeastern Mongla port with Teknaf near the Myanmar frontier, the previous government wanted the third one to be the main route to bolster our &#65533;Look East Policy&#65533; that aimed at fostering economic cooperation with Myanmar, China, Cambodia and Vietnam.
> 
> *Nepal, Bhutan left adrift*
> Who&#65533;s behind this highway game and why did it resurrect once again? Sources say India having enormous influence over the UN and its affiliated bodies, Delhi choose to intensify the &#65533;politics of highway&#65533; since 2004 after Bangladesh commissioned a land port at Banglabandha ( in Panchagargh district) to facilitate exports to Nepal, Bhutan and the Indian North East. The port was expected to increase trading with these nations via the 61 km corridor (between Bangladesh and Nepal) and the 68 km corridor (between Bangladesh and Bhutan).
> Following this move from Dhaka, India choose to impose upon Bangladesh, via the UNESCAP, the proposed routes for Asian Highway; two of which (AH-1 and AH-2) were designed to enter Bangladesh only to re-enter India. Only the third route (then known as AH-3) was left to connect Myanmar to allow Bangladesh&#65533;s exit to the Far East.
> Analysts say it was an Indian ploy to obtain corridor through other means. And, coming as it did following Dhaka&#65533;s negation to export gas to India, Delhi&#65533;s stance could be summarized as very stubborn: &#65533;my way or highway.&#65533;
> However, the lack of Delhi&#65533;s empathy was too visible to ignore. After all, Dhaka&#65533;s decision to commission the Banglabandha port came amidst repeated Nepalese insistence to open the land port due to a Nepal-India bilateral agreement preventing Nepalese trucks from directly entering Bangladesh and vice a versa. Those inconveniences were compounded further by the necessity to off load everything from trucks inside India for custom and security inspections.
> Not only that. Despite repeated requests to facilitate Nepal-Bangladesh, Bangladesh-Bhutan and Bangladesh &#65533; Indian North East connectivity via those corridors, India persistently pursued the UNESCAP to impose on Bangladesh the two routes to serve its own geopolitical and economic interests at the cost of disadvantaging Bangladesh, Nepal and Bhutan.
> Reliable sources claim that the previous BNP-led regime&#65533;s negation to comply with the Indian demand for gas, transit, corridor, and, finally, the Asian Highway have had much to do with what followed in Bangladesh since October 2007.
> 
> *Policy of subservience*
> That being the backdrop and the reality, the AL-led Government&#65533;s decision to approve the routes is tantamount to &#65533;selling out&#65533; our vital national interests, as it testifies to the Government&#65533;s lack of independence and the magnitude of helplessness borne out of being beholden by something unknown to the public. Fact is: India wants to use Bangladesh territory to connect its mainland with its North East, and, to use Bangladesh&#65533;s ports for the economic wellbeing of the landlocked North Eastern states. Above everything, India wants to overcome its military handicap in the insurgency-infested North East by using this connectivity.
> Hence, for Bangladesh, the decision making mechanism in allowing such a scheme shall be the one used in recent past by both nations. For example, after the devastation of hurricane Sidr, Indian High Commissioner said in response to Bangladesh&#65533;s demand for rice: &#65533;We can not sell rice to Bangladesh keeping our people starved. &#65533;Well said. Likewise, amidst unprecedented pressure - even by using senior US diplomats - to obtain gas from Bangladesh in 2003, Dhaka made a realistic assessment of its gas reserve and spare-able capacity and said no to India. That decision too was wise. Six years on, Bangladesh doesn&#65533;t have enough gas to keep its own industries and electricity generation facilities functional.
> 
> *Structural inhibitions*
> Being aware that India's main intent is to serve the entire land-locked North Eastern region comprising seven large states (known as seven sisters) by using the proposed Highway, Bangladesh must calculate the premium involved with respect to traffic-related-logistics and infrastructural repairs, which, cumulatively, will outweigh any expected material gain it may hope for from the venture. Added to the danger to be posed by inadequate capacity of our ports, the future of this project could be suicidal.
> Country's main port in Chittagong is overburdened and ageing. It also handles almost eighty-five percent of the country's sea-borne trade. Established in the 15th century, this moth-eaten establishment gained its full potential only after the creation of Bangladesh in 1971. Of its 15 operational jetties, only 13 are equipped with shore cranes, each having a lifting capacity of only about 1.5 tons. Since 1991, its only floating crane (used for lifting heavier cargos) remained out of order, until recently.
> Besides, the river-moorings have no shore cranes and ships berthed at the moorings still use their own derricks or cranes for unloading or loading cargoes. Despite the construction of - or conversion into - few container berths in recent years, the capacity of the port is as yet not sufficient enough to meet our national needs, let alone serve foreign nations. The sinking of a small ship on the entry to the jetty had left the port crippled for weeks over a month ago, further testifying its limitations.
> 
> *Mongla is incapable*
> On the other hand, Mongla is not a full-fledged sea port as yet. Even last week the main dock of the port got submerged by the tidal waves caused by the latest hurricane in the Bay. The port is virtually an anchorage to allow ships load and unload their cargoes into barges and coastal ships moored in the middle of the Pussur River. And, the draft of the river being shallow, navigation of large ship remains unsafe as yet, although few new berths built over the years allow light draft vessels to berth at the jetties.
> Coupled with the chronic instability caused by an unruly bunch of highly politicized labour force, Mongla port can hardly be trusted to serve foreign interests involving international commitments of a powerful, bellicose neighbour and the consequences of potentially reneging on any binding commitment could prove unmanageable. Besides, the limitations for further modification of the port are compounded by surrounding private properties and stationing of naval ships and naval activities all around.
> Based on such realities, any decision by the Government to allow the proposed highways to enter from and exit to India via Bangladesh can lead to devastating consequences, involving serious national security implications. Such a decision may also impact adversely the existing relationships between the two close neighbours to the extent of provoking hostile moves by either side. Whether the Government agrees or not, this is certainly not the highway to heaven. Rather the very opposite of it.
> 
> HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE



can u explain how this highway will deteriorate indo-bangaldesh relationship?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Don't give India corridor and there will be war in 10 years. Give them the corridor and there will be war in 3 years.


----------



## idune

_Editorial _
*Govt seems to be undermining Tipaimukh danger*

THE Awami League-led government, it increasingly seems, has somehow been convinced by its New Delhi counterparts that there is benefit for Bangladesh to be had from the construction of the Tipaimukh Dam/s on the river Barak. Ever since the Indian high commissioner disclosed late last week Indias plan to go ahead with the construction of the dam, at least three members of the cabinet said Dhaka would not oppose the project if it benefits Bangladesh. The commerce minister, Faruk Khan, as usual, came up with by far the strongest hint that the government may have been already convinced that dam could after all benefit, and not harm, Bangladesh, when he told journalists on Tuesday that those who are talking too much against construction of the dam are talking without knowing anything He did say the government will soon send a delegation comprising experts and parliamentarians to see what is going on there and how it will benefit Bangladesh. That is, however, hardly reassuring.
It would indeed be interesting to know who the commerce minister was accusing of talking too much without knowing anything; after all, the individuals who have been at the forefront of the ever-intensifying wave of opposition to the Tipaimukh project are mostly experts with years of experience under their belts. Interestingly still, many of them are Indians. They are unanimous in their conclusion that the Tipaimukh Dam/s would wreak an environmental disaster of an unimaginable magnitude and adversely affect millions of people on either side of the Bangladesh-India border who rely on the Meghna river system for their livelihood. Needless to say, their conclusions are based on an ever-growing pile of scientific evidence.
The benefit that the government may be envisaging, i.e. import of electricity generated from the dam, could turn out to be a chimera. In an article published in New Age on May 21, Dr Solbam Ibotombi, who teaches earth sciences at Manipur University and is a staunch critic of the Tipaimukh project, writes that the dam was originally conceived to contain the floodwater in the Cachar plain of Assam but, later on, emphasis has been placed on hydroelectric power generation, having an installation capacity of 1,500MW but only firm generation capacity of 412MW. If so is the case, what percentage of the 412MW of electricity the government expects to import from India, which is no less electricity-starved than Bangladesh, and at what cost? As argued by Ibotombi and other Indian experts, the cost involved here is not just the cost of electricity but the irreparable economic and environmental damage that the project is likely to cause.
When there is a growing body of scientific evidence as well as strong opposition within India against the Tipaimukh project, the argument put forth by the commerce minister and some of his colleagues, i.e. there may be benefit in the project for Bangladesh, can hardly be construed as being a product of naivety and inadequate knowledge. In fact, given the Indian governments perceived predilection for the Awami League, it could very well be construed as the governments willingness to submit to Delhis plans. Here, the credibility of the government is not at stake alone, the livelihood of millions of people in India and Bangladesh is as well. The ministers in question would surely have done a great service to the country and to themselves if they took the pains to gather the details of the dam project and also go through the scientific evidences that point at the potential economic and environmental damage that the Tipaimukh project would cause. If they had, they might have thought twice before suggesting that Bangladesh is likely to benefit from the project and that the critics of the project are talking too much without knowing anything.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/may/28/edit.html


----------



## glitteringstar

India stopping your waters and Bangladesh providing routes to India to connect within their country. Why dont your media create awareness in common people about this issues?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

glitteringstar said:


> India stopping your waters and Bangladesh providing routes to India to connect within their country. Why dont your media create awareness in common people about this issues?



A section of the media not controlled by India or the AL is creating public awareness. There is a growing consciousness and developing movement against the Tipaimukh dam in particular.


----------



## idune

Article on how indians with help of their Awami stooges faked and faking their corridor/transit scheme as "Asian highway". 

Awami ministers are even jumping with indian residense con artist Pinak Ranjan propaganda.

Article in Bangla: http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...wsID=227055&NewsType=bistarito&SectionID=home


----------



## Spitfighter

^^ whats up with you guys and your conspiracy theories? I think India knows better than to turn BD into a desert, we already have issues with immigration, and why would we want a poor and unstable country at our doorstep? and a trade corridor would bring money into BD, unless you guys already have more money than you can use, why don't you think of this as an opportunity for BD to make some cash? either way, India surrounds BD, so it makes no sense to isolate yourselves from us.

Have some faith in your country and your people, if India ever did anything overtly hostile than you wouldn't have to worry about spreading the message through sections of the media '*not controlled by india' (lol)* some people are just paranoid probably due to some complex. 

India still has a *lot* to do to get its own house in order, I doubt taking over BD is high on the list if it is at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Spitfighter said:


> ^^ whats up with you guys and your conspiracy theories? I think India knows better than to turn BD into a desert, we already have issues with immigration, and why would we want a poor and unstable country at our doorstep? and a trade corridor would bring money into BD, unless you guys already have more money than you can use, why don't you think of this as an opportunity for BD to make some cash? either way, India surrounds BD, so it makes no sense to isolate yourselves from us.
> 
> Have some faith in your country and your people, if India ever did anything overtly hostile than you wouldn't have to worry about spreading the message through sections of the media '*not controlled by india' (lol)* some people are just paranoid probably due to some complex.
> 
> India still has a *lot* to do to get its own house in order, I doubt taking over BD is high on the list if it is at all.



What beneficial or not that is Bangladesh to decide, NOT indian to dictate directly or through its stooges. Beyond that, would india allow its territory as corridor to go to Pakistan, Nepal or other distant countries? Unless the answer is yes, you or any indian don't have any valid argument, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

idune said:


> What beneficial or not that is Bangladesh to decide, NOT indian to dictate directly or through its stooges. Beyond that, would india allow its territory as corridor to go to Pakistan, Nepal or other distant countries? Unless the answer is yes, you or any indian don't have any valid argument, period.




And Bangladesh has decided has it not? The Awami league was elected by Bangladeshis for Bangladeshis, you guys think they are "Indian stooges" just because they have a pro-India policy. I'm not sure why that's the case, maybe some sort of a complex or just plain old paranoia, what could India possibly gain by harming Bangladesh? you are after all our neighbors, we already have a nuclear threat at our doorstep, why would we want more enemies? 

and of course, I'm sure if relations between India and Bangladesh improve we would give Bangladesh transit rights, for a price of course. India and Nepal have open borders, there are millions of Nepalis living in peace in India.

What you guys need to understand is that India and Bangladesh are joined at the hip, we need to cooperate and we need to co-exist in peace, it would be senseless for India to try and dictate terms to anyone and risk antagonizing them. Trade between India and Bangladesh has enormous potential, this is something we both should be anxious to capitalize on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

There are clear indications the elections were rigged. The main architect of the rigging and manipulation was Gen. Moin U. Ahmed who is being rewarded with the post of Ambassador to Washington. This has become an illegitimate government. It has arrested Pintu for the Pilkhana massacre but not the AL MP's implicated in the Army report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> There are clear indications the elections were rigged. The main architect of the rigging and manipulation was Gen. Moin U. Ahmed who is being rewarded with the post of Ambassador to Washington. This has become an illegitimate government. It has arrested Pintu for the Pilkhana massacre but not the AL MP's implicated in the Army report.



So shorty is running away. Bastard......I hope he get into some kind of accident and die in the process.............Haram child of Mir-jaffar.


----------



## Spitfighter

MBI Munshi said:


> *There are clear indications the elections were rigged. *The main architect of the rigging and manipulation was Gen. Moin U. Ahmed who is being rewarded with the post of Ambassador to Washington. This has become an illegitimate government. It has arrested Pintu for the Pilkhana massacre but not the AL MP's implicated in the Army report.



Ok so if you have evidence that the elections were rigged why don't you go to court and expose the criminals, you'll become a national hero! 

On the other hand, if you have no real evidence and all of what you stated above is simply your own opinion, well then I guess to each his own. Although baseless allegations like the ones you've made are disingenuous to say the least.


----------



## idune

Spitfighter said:


> Ok so if you have evidence that the elections were rigged why don't you go to court and expose the criminals, you'll become a national hero!
> 
> On the other hand, if you have no real evidence and all of what you stated above is simply your own opinion, well then I guess to each his own. Although baseless allegations like the ones you've made are disingenuous to say the least.



Answer this first then rest is relevant:

Would india allow its territory as corridor to go to Pakistan, Nepal or other distant countries? Unless the answer is yes, you or any indian don't have any valid argument, period.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Spitfighter said:


> Ok so if you have evidence that the elections were rigged why don't you go to court and expose the criminals, you'll become a national hero!
> 
> On the other hand, if you have no real evidence and all of what you stated above is simply your own opinion, well then I guess to each his own. Although baseless allegations like the ones you've made are disingenuous to say the least.



There can be no justice under an AL government. They have even rigged the courts with all their judges. The police cannot even arrest the MP's implicated in the BDR mutiny.


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> There can be no justice under an AL government. They have even rigged the courts with all their judges. The police cannot even arrest the MP's implicated in the BDR mutiny.



Not to mention. All of Hasina and her dalal bahini's case being withdrown. Yeha "din bodol' alright


----------



## Spitfighter

idune said:


> Answer this first then rest is relevant:
> 
> Would india allow its territory as corridor to go to Pakistan, Nepal or other distant countries? Unless the answer is yes, you or any indian don't have any valid argument, period.



I already did, if our relations improve, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible. Pakistan may not be a viable option for some time, but if things improve on that front I'm sure that could work too. We could consider an economic union loosely along the lines of the European Union, India, Bangladesh, Sri-Lanka, Nepal, Bhutan and maybe even Afghanistan to begin with, and sooner or later the Pakistanis could hop on board.

We also have a slight advantage over other regions because most of us can speak a common language, so that might make it easier for people to conduct business. 

What you guys need to keep in mind is that South Asia is the poorest region in Asia, not second or third but THE poorest. If we work together I'm sure we could turn that around rather quickly. There are many things India could help Bangladesh with, like IT, generic drugs, etc. We are neighbors whether we like it or not, so it's senseless to keep bickering and pointing fingers, I'd rather focus on finding ways to work together. 

India and Bangladesh have no major disputes, if you guys could even consider reconciliation with Pakistanis after '71, then India hasn't ever done anything along those lines, we should have been best buddies a long time ago. There is nothing we can't sit down and work out, which is what both governments are doing by the way, that's something you should support rather than oppose. That's the only way we'll ever see any kind of stability and prosperity.


----------



## Spitfighter

MBI Munshi said:


> There can be no justice under an AL government. They have even rigged the courts with all their judges. The police cannot even arrest the MP's implicated in the BDR mutiny.



So does that mean you have cold hard evidence that would stand in a court of law?


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> I already did, if our relations improve, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible. Pakistan may not be a viable option for some time, but if things improve on that front I'm sure that could work too. We could consider an economic union loosely along the lines of the European Union, India, Bangladesh, Sri-Lanka, Nepal, Bhutan and maybe even Afghanistan to begin with, and sooner or later the Pakistanis could hop on board.
> 
> We also have a slight advantage over other regions because most of us can speak a common language, so that might make it easier for people to conduct business.
> 
> What you guys need to keep in mind is that South Asia is the poorest region in Asia, not second or third but THE poorest. If we work together I'm sure we could turn that around rather quickly. There are many things India could help Bangladesh with, like IT, generic drugs, etc. We are neighbors whether we like it or not, so it's senseless to keep bickering and pointing fingers, I'd rather focus on finding ways to work together.
> 
> India and Bangladesh have no major disputes, if you guys could even consider reconciliation with Pakistanis after '71, then India hasn't ever done anything along those lines, we should have been best buddies a long time ago. There is nothing we can't sit down and work out, which is what both governments are doing by the way, that's something you should support rather than oppose. That's the only way we'll ever see any kind of stability and prosperity.



Thanks for you insightfull thought. I second to that. I dont understand why on earth south asia is one of the least integrated region on earth even though we have multiple forum like SAARC and BIMSTEC. Why none of the countries in south asia has a comfortable relationship with India and unfortunately all of them have common border with India and none of them has border with any other country. Funny isnt it?
Coming to Bangladesh, why so much bashing against Bangladesh from print media to electronic media to Bharat Rakshak? Why every single disputes were kept alive years after years even though Bangladesh makes significant strife to solve all of them? Why JRC(Joint River Comission) does not sit together years after year whereas it was agreed upon to sit in every six month. Why barage is built keeping Bangladesh in blind despite repeated protest. Why India does not take a middle ground in every dispute and solve that instead of asking BD to give up its legitimate claim? Why India wants BD to take its help and everybody start dancing hearing those news despite BD does not want any favor from India unless they are in equal terms.
What BD want to see, is a good will from India first. We want India to stop building any dam on rivers. Period. We are working hard to dredging those rivers to keep the water flowing and India working in opposite stopping those water. We must, I repeat must need those water to protect our echo system and to protect us from ever rising sea water. If India continue doing that you will not see Sundarban in next 50 years. There will not be any compromise and God forbid we dont have to wage a war for that sole purpose.


----------



## Spitfighter

iajdani said:


> Thanks for you insightfull thought. I second to that. I dont understand why on earth south asia is one of the least integrated region on earth even though we have multiple forum like SAARC and BIMSTEC. Why none of the countries in south asia has a comfortable relationship with India and unfortunately all of them have common border with India and none of them has border with any other country. Funny isnt it?
> Coming to Bangladesh, why so much bashing against Bangladesh from print media to electronic media to Bharat Rakshak? Why every single disputes were kept alive years after years even though Bangladesh makes significant strife to solve all of them? Why JRC(Joint River Comission) does not sit together years after year whereas it was agreed upon to sit in every six month. Why barage is built keeping Bangladesh in blind despite repeated protest. Why India does not take a middle ground in every dispute and solve that instead of asking BD to give up its legitimate claim? Why India wants BD to take its help and everybody start dancing hearing those news despite BD does not want any favor from India unless they are in equal terms.
> What BD want to see, is a good will from India first. We want India to stop building any dam on rivers. Period. We are working hard to dredging those rivers to keep the water flowing and India working in opposite stopping those water. We must, I repeat must need those water to protect our echo system and to protect us from ever rising sea water. If India continue doing that you will not see Sundarban in next 50 years. There will not be any compromise and God forbid we dont have to wage a war for that sole purpose.




Thanks. you asked a pretty good question, I too have wondered about this on several occasions. so why doesn't India have comfortable relations with all its neighbors? Well that isn't entirely true if you think about it. We're cool with Nepal, yes the Government has changed but I don't think there have been any significant changes in our relationship, our borders are more or less open, and Nepalis and Desis get along more often than not. At the end of the day Nepal depends on India for everything from gas to T-shirts. The same is true with Sri-Lanka, we're doing O.K. The Chinese are trying to get a foothold there, but then again, its not like Sri-Lanka would want to play a part in our little cold war, so I don't see any significant threat from Hambantota, it's something to be concerned about, but I wouldn't lose sleep over it, the Sri-Lankans are looking for investments not a war. Overall our relations there are good.

We seem to have some unnecessary friction with Bangladesh, I blame this primarily on Khaleda and on inept Indian politicians. it takes two hands to clap you see, so if India hasn't been completely straightforward, its also because the political atmosphere in Bangladesh wasn't conducive at the time. Now that things have changed a compromise or two wouldn't be out of the question since it would be mutually beneficial. The issue of separatists/terrorists taking refuge in BD especially during Khaleda's tenure, immigration, so there are a few things that need to be sorted out. Not everything the media says is true, but that doesn't mean its all false. There is almost certainly a segment in BD that is decidedly 'anti-India', the reasons for this could be many but there is also an external factor to these elements that seek to promote religious fundamentalism to further their own cause. Pakistan has its fair share of influence in BD. Have you seen the thread on ULFA getting support from the ISI? 

Nonetheless, the way things stand now our relations are set to improve drastically. There are conflicting reports about the effects the dams will cause downstream, I would hope that India proactively addresses these concerns and from what I have read, it seems like we are. India desperately needs energy but that shouldn't come at the cost of seriously antagonizing a bordering country, I don't see how that would benefit us. I will have to read more before I can comment further. I don't see a war erupting over this issue, if it was indeed this serious than I doubt India would've embarked on such a venture in the first place. 

There has to be an initiative from both sides, India can show all the good will it wants, but its not going to help if BD can't reciprocate. I think the current government in India is the best we've had in a long time, so given some time I think our relations will take a turn for the better. With some initiative we can certainly form a strong strategic partnership and I think we are already working towards that end. 

lets see how things play out in the coming months.


----------



## idune

Spitfighter said:


> I already did, if our relations improve, I don't see why it wouldn't be possible.



That's not answer but more indian bs repackaged to deceive people. Without improved relation you are using Awami stooges for corridor for india but but rasing excuse when its come reciprocate. Sorry we are not deceived by your con act. 

Indians can scream through their installed Awami stooges for corridors and dozens other indian projects but people has no support.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Thanks for you insightfull thought. I second to that. I dont understand why on earth south asia is one of the least integrated region on earth even though we have multiple forum like SAARC and BIMSTEC. Why none of the countries in south asia has a comfortable relationship with India and unfortunately all of them have common border with India and none of them has border with any other country. Funny isnt it?



A person who loves to see Bangladesh as indian proxy state can only be charmed by indian bully and deception packeged in "south asian union", BIMSTEC like organization.


----------



## idune

*India - regional bully or friend? *
By Brajesh Upadhyay 

India shows off its military pride on Republic Day To many in the rest of the world India is an emerging economic success story and a working secular democracy. 
But ask people in its neighbouring countries for their views and you may well get a much more hostile response. 

Culturally, India and its neighbours are more similar than dissimilar. It's hard to tell an Indian from a Pakistani, a Nepali, a Bangladeshi, or a Sri Lankan. 

The food is similar, the music comes from the same scales, in films they have the same tastes. They even share holy places. 


Many in Pakistan thought that Indian help during the October 2005 earthquake was a gesture of friendship. Others saw it as a ploy to gather intelligence over Kashmir. 

To some India was capable of providing the solution to last year's political crisis in Nepal. Others say India was the problem, interfering where it was not wanted. 


India played an active role in the birth of Bangladesh. Today Bangladesh refuses to sell gas to India. 


Back in the 1980s, the Indian army became involved in peace-keeping efforts in Sri Lanka which went badly wrong. 

Should India's neighbours still view it as a threat? Is Indian industry a big shark waiting to chew up the smaller fishes? 

As part of the BBC's India Rising week, the BBC Hindi Service is hosting a regional debate Indian television's NDTV channel in both English and Hindi. 

"India - Brother or Bully?" is the theme. 

An audience comprising diplomats, politicians, artists, industrialists and students in Islamabad, Dhaka, Kathmandu and Colombo will join a panel in Delhi through satellite video-link. 

The Indian panel will feature former foreign minister Yashwant Sinha and vice-chairman of telecom giant Bharti Enterprises Rakesh Mittal. 

The radio broadcast will be on 11 February. It will be televised on 17 and 18 February. You can participate by sending in your questions or views for the panellists by 8 of February.


Use the form at the top right-hand side of this page. Below are a selection of comments sent so far. 

BBC NEWS | South Asia | India - regional bully or friend?


----------



## Spitfighter

^^ From your comments it seems rather plausible that the problem isn't India, its India's neighbors. India is surrounded by smaller states, politically unstable and economically stagnant. These smaller states have yet to develop a true national identity or a decent economy or any sort of political stability and this is why a large and powerful neighbor seems intimidating. 

Don't be afraid idune, we don't bite unless bitten first.


----------



## Spitfighter

Here's a pretty insightful comment (from the BBC article), its kind of what I've been arguing for, integrated economic interests! The only way forward.... 

It is inevitable that neighbours see India through the prism of self interest. Integrated economic interests are the only way to reduce their fears. Look at Canada-US relations to understand this situation.
B. R. Ravishankar, Canada


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> Thanks. you asked a pretty good question, I too have wondered about this on several occasions. so why doesn't India have comfortable relations with all its neighbors? Well that isn't entirely true if you think about it. We're cool with Nepal, yes the Government has changed but I don't think there have been any significant changes in our relationship, our borders are more or less open, and Nepalis and Desis get along more often than not. At the end of the day Nepal depends on India for everything from gas to T-shirts. The same is true with Sri-Lanka, we're doing O.K. The Chinese are trying to get a foothold there, but then again, its not like Sri-Lanka would want to play a part in our little cold war, so I don't see any significant threat from Hambantota, it's something to be concerned about, but I wouldn't lose sleep over it, the Sri-Lankans are looking for investments not a war. Overall our relations there are good.
> 
> We seem to have some unnecessary friction with Bangladesh, I blame this primarily on Khaleda and on inept Indian politicians. it takes two hands to clap you see, so if India hasn't been completely straightforward, its also because the political atmosphere in Bangladesh wasn't conducive at the time. Now that things have changed a compromise or two wouldn't be out of the question since it would be mutually beneficial. The issue of separatists/terrorists taking refuge in BD especially during Khaleda's tenure, immigration, so there are a few things that need to be sorted out. Not everything the media says is true, but that doesn't mean its all false. There is almost certainly a segment in BD that is decidedly 'anti-India', the reasons for this could be many but there is also an external factor to these elements that seek to promote religious fundamentalism to further their own cause. Pakistan has its fair share of influence in BD. Have you seen the thread on ULFA getting support from the ISI?
> 
> Nonetheless, the way things stand now our relations are set to improve drastically. There are conflicting reports about the effects the dams will cause downstream, I would hope that India proactively addresses these concerns and from what I have read, it seems like we are. India desperately needs energy but that shouldn't come at the cost of seriously antagonizing a bordering country, I don't see how that would benefit us. I will have to read more before I can comment further. I don't see a war erupting over this issue, if it was indeed this serious than I doubt India would've embarked on such a venture in the first place.
> 
> There has to be an initiative from both sides, India can show all the good will it wants, but its not going to help if BD can't reciprocate. I think the current government in India is the best we've had in a long time, so given some time I think our relations will take a turn for the better. With some initiative we can certainly form a strong strategic partnership and I think we are already working towards that end.
> 
> lets see how things play out in the coming months.



Regarding the relationship with neighbours, you are right as long as the relationship in your standard is ok. But in my standard they are not. And you have to understand none of the south asian country except Nepal will accept India as the super power of this region, you can stock pile as many nukes or chems as you want.
Regarding BD, you had concern about ULFA. I dont think BD could play a major role on that. Our system just dont permit that which you saw in those arms haul case. They got caught by the system itself despite some of the NSI officers were involved. Even those people are put on trial. It is almost impossible if it were in India or Pakistan and none of these country will permit the legal system go against their intellegence agency. So your claim of BD's direct support to ULFA is unsubstantiated.
Rest of the issues solely goes in the shouldier of India and India needs to come up with the solution. BD did reciprocated in every issue but India did not. If reciprocating means, we cant have a defence relationship with China or we have to ask India for everything we do and bring our status to close to Nepal then sorry we will not do it.


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> ^^ From your comments it seems rather plausible that the problem isn't India, its India's neighbors. India is surrounded by smaller states, politically unstable and economically stagnant. These smaller states have yet to develop a true national identity or a decent economy or any sort of political stability and this is why a large and powerful neighbor seems intimidating.
> 
> Don't be afraid idune, we don't bite unless bitten first.



India did enjoy a economic bonanja for the last 5/6 years and you guys started lecturing us. Dont worry, we did not perform that bad despite all the odds and you never know what lies ahead in next five years.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> A person who loves to see Bangladesh as indian proxy state can only be charmed by indian bully and deception packeged in "south asian union", BIMSTEC like organization.



Obscure comment from a obscure mind.


----------



## aonjon

rubyjackass said:


> Yeah! ignore the experts and spread non sense. May Bangladesh prosper



When its the same old self proclaimed Pak/Indian-razakar "experts" from the AL & self proclaimed enlightened Indians, like yourself, who are here harping on their sudden found love for everything BD & its inhabitants & declaring themselves self certified custodians of BD's interests, just like the last time they told us that Farakka was good for us.

BD will prosper for sure, if we make sure these self serving razakars & Indians who have certified themselves custodians of BD's interests can no longer sell the country to line their own pockets while also ignoring & marginalizing/sideline these groups of people and their propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

_While Bangladeshis are killed by indian forces, Awami stooges are busy sucking up to their master in Delhi. _
-------------------------------------------------------
Rise in killings on the frontiers with India 

Raheed Ejaz 

There has been a significant rise of killings of Bangladeshi people by the Indian border guards along the frontiers with the death of 52 people in first six months of 2009 despite repeated pledges of Indian authorities to curb such killings.
The death figure of Bangladeshi nationals in the border areas is almost double compared to the tally of corresponding period of last year when 30 people were killed, according to information available with human rights watchdog Odhikar.
Among those killed, some 37 people died in the first three months of 2009 while the figure was 3 and 10 in April and May respectively.
During a director general level meeting of the BDR and BSF held in Dhaka on August 20-24, 2008, the then chief of the Indian border guards Ashish Kumar Mitra had said they would show zero tolerance to border killings as they did not want anyone to be killed on the frontiers.
The human rights watchdogs statistics also revealed that apart from killing 52 Bangladeshi nationals in the border areas, the Indian BSF also injured and abducted some 65 Bangladeshis in recent months.
According to news agency reports, Indian BSF on Tuesday morning gunned downed Rabiul Islam, 30, of Barogram sadar upazila of Dinajpur district while he was working in the field along the border.
Quoting Fulbari 40 Rifles Battalion sources, the reports said that the BSF members of Doghati camp also injured another Bangladeshi citizen, Anwar, 28, of the same village.
In a recent report, Odhikar revealed that on April 23, Rabindranath Mandal, 45, and his wife Kalyani Rani Mandal, 38, from the village Bolabari under Ashashuni Upazila in Shatkhira, were arrested by BSF from Indias Ghojadanga Camp as they were returning to Shatkhira from India along Main Pillar No 4.
The report said that BSF officers beat Rabindranath to death and tortured and raped Kalyani and left their dead bodies near the Main Pillar Number 4 on the Shatkhira-Lokkhidari border.
The couple had gone to the Nadiya district in India for medical treatment six months ago.
Odhikar said that Indian border guards from Dubli border camp entered into Bangladesh territory on the morning of March 21 and abducted three Bangladeshis namely, Sultan Hossain Dhabok (20), Bokul Hossain Dhabok (19) and Alamgir Hossain Dhabok (18) from the village of Choyghoriya of Boikari Union in Shatkhira.
The following day Sultan and Bokul were rescued after being tortured by the BSF. But the other person, Alamgir, is still missing. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jun/17/front.html


----------



## idune

BSF, indian killing force forcefully taken renowned photo journalist Shahidul Alam from Bangladesh side of the border to india and detained him for trumped up trespassing charges. Indian authority detained him until late night before releasing him. 

But knowing it all well that BSF had forcefully detained Shahidul Alam, Indian Awami stooges used BDR to file another deceptive trespassing charge against him.

Instead of protesting despicable and unlawful indian act against Bangladeshi citizen, Indian stooge, Awami league govt is harassing its own citizen. 


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Shahidul Alam released 6 hours after detention by BSF

Staff Correspondent

Internationally renowned Bangladeshi photojournalist Dr Shahidul Alam who was detained by the Indian border guards Tuesday afternoon when he was taking photographs in Bangladesh&#8217;s Roumari frontiers in Kurigram was released after six hours&#8217; detention.
The commanding officer of the 6 Rifles Battalion, Lieutenant Colonel Mizan, told New Age at 11:30pm over telephone that his troops had just received Shahidul from the Indian border guards. Shahidul, however, could not be reached on his mobile till 11:35 although his phone was ringing.
Earlier in the evening, an official of the Indian high commission in Dhaka earlier confirmed the news of Shahidul&#8217;s detention.
The Bangladesh Rifles director general, Major General Mainul Islam, however, told New Age his office was not aware of any such incident in the border with India. &#8216;I am not aware of the incident.&#8217;
The New Age correspondent in Kurigram said the internationally renowned photographer along with two of his colleagues went there to take photographs.

* &#8216;As he was taking photographs within the Bangladesh territory, the Indian border guards of the 21 IPP at Shahpara on the other side called him at about 5:30pm and he went to them,&#8217; said the correspondent. The Indian border guards then detained him at Shahpara.

Shahidul Alam studied and taught chemistry in London University before taking up photography.*

He returned to his hometown Dhaka in 1984 where he photographed the democratic struggle to remove General Ershad.
Shahidul, the founder of the Drik Picture Library, Bangladesh Photographic Institute and Pathshala, the South Asian Institute of Photography, initiated the now famous international photography contest, Chobi Mela, in Bangladesh.
He is credited with a number of international awards including Mother Jones, Howard Chapnick and Andrea Frank awards in photography, judgeship in world-class competitions including World Press Photo and teaching in several universities home and abroad.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jun/17/front.html#8
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Photographer sued for alleged intrusion into Indian territories, court grants bail Shahidul Alam*

UNB, Kurigram

A court here yesterday granted bail to renowned Bangladeshi photojournalist Dr Shahidul Alam in a case filed against him by BDR troops on charge of intruding into Indian territories during his photographic work. 

Bangladesh Rifles Roumari company commander Daud Ali filed the case against him with Roumari Police Station in the morning following the allegation from the Indian Border Security Force (BSF).

Earlier on Tuesday evening, BSF troops detained him when he was taking photographs in Natunbandar area along Bangladesh's Roumari frontier. 

Later, BSF Mainkarchar company commander inspector Meheta handed him over to Roumari BDR authorities at about 11:30pm.

Shahidul was produced before Kurigram Chief Judicial Magistrate court at about 2:30pm today. Magistrate Abdul Matin granted him bail following a bail petition filed by him.

Border sources said Shahidul, along with two other journalists and a local, went to Roumari border in the district Tuesday to work on one of his National Geographic projects based on river Brahmaputra. 

*"The BSF guards on duty had first asked Alam to go across the frontline and then detained him at Naunbandar on their side of the border at about 6:30pm," said his organization, Drik.

Dr Shahidul Alam is the founder of Drik and Chief Editor of DrikNEWS- an international news photo agency.*

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> BSF, indian killing force forcefully taken renowned photo journalist Shahidul Alam from Bangladesh side of the border to india and detained him for trumped up trespassing charges. Indian authority detained him until late night before releasing him.
> 
> But knowing it all well that BSF had forcefully detained Shahidul Alam, Indian Awami stooges used BDR to file another deceptive trespassing charge against him.
> 
> Instead of protesting despicable and unlawful indian act against Bangladeshi citizen, Indian stooge, Awami league govt is harassing its own citizen.


Actually you should lodge a protest with the UN. This can very well be a RAW conspiracy. In fact RAW has already manipulated his blog.

No wo/man&#8217;s land | ShahidulNews

Evil Indian's .. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## sarthak

Stumper said:


> Actually you should lodge a protest with the UN. This can very well be a RAW conspiracy. In fact RAW has already manipulated his blog.
> 
> No wo/mans land | ShahidulNews
> 
> Evil Indian's .. Grrrrrrr.




Who knows? Maybe RAW controls BDR too


----------



## Al-zakir

sarthak said:


> Who knows? Maybe RAW controls BDR too



Well when we have home grown Gaddar like so called general Moeen than perhaps bd army itself control by RAW and may be Bd it self isn't sovereign no more. I think Islamic world should abandon bd until Islamic people come out and take the matter on their own hand to clean up the country for these Ibn Munafiq.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Al-zakir said:


> Well when we have home grown Gaddar like so called general Moeen than perhaps bd army itself control by RAW and may be Bd it self isn't sovereign no more. I think Islamic world should abandon bd until Islamic people come out and take the matter on their own hand to clean up the country for these Ibn Munafiq.



RAW has infiltrated every sector. Even some of those now campaigning against the Tipaimukh dam are in the pay of RAW.


----------



## idune

Infiltration and deception are only indian way. RAW does it and indian media, govt, politicians and indians in general make deceptive cover for RAW's work. Time and again we have seen the patteren.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Infiltration and deception are only indian way. RAW does it and indian media, govt, politicians and indians in general make deceptive cover for RAW's work. Time and again we have seen the patteren.



You are spot on, as usual (and you continue to amaze me). Why don't you do something about it. I'm sure you still have patriots in BD. Do something about it Amigo. Lets not let nefarious Indian's eat you.


----------



## Stumper

sarthak said:


> Who knows? Maybe RAW controls BDR too



Last time i heard from members, RAW controlled Army, BDR, GoB, Election commissioner , ex care taker government... etc.. Now they have added Media and india's politician and general public as well. 

makes you wonder why this idiots don't perform so well at home ground.

Most amusing if you ask me...and entertaining.


----------



## Straight

Stumper said:


> Last time i heard from members, RAW controlled Army, BDR, GoB, Election commissioner , ex care taker government... etc.. Now they have added Media and india's politician and general public as well.
> 
> makes you wonder why this idiots don't perform so well at home ground.
> 
> Most amusing if you ask me...and entertaining.



*RAW is not at all designed to perform at own home but at others'. Just like Swine Flu---coming from swines doing wonder havoc in real human.*


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP demands withdrawal of Pinak *

Priyo News Dhaka, Tuesday, June 23, 2009 - 3:34pm 

The BNP Parliamentary Party today demanded immediate withdrawal of Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty for his objectionable comment on water experts of Bangladesh.

Opposition chief whip Jainal Abdin Farrouque made the demand on Tuesday on the grounds that Chakravarty had meddled in Bangladesh's internal affairs and made statements in breach of diplomatic etiquette. But, the party did not communicate their position to the Indian or Bangladesh government.

"We want his immediate withdrawal as the envoy has been making comments for long violating diplomatic etiquette," Farrouque told reporters at a briefing at the media centre at parliament building.

Chakravarty on June 21 at a seminar on South Asian connectivity had called the Bangladeshi water experts who opposed the controversial Tipaimukh dam 'so called experts' in the presence of foreign minister Dipu Moni.

The whip alleged that the Indian envoy overstepped the line in his manners and comments after the Awami League government had assumed power. Farrouque said Chakravarty made such comments in presence of the foreign minister and accused her of 'unpardonable crime' for 'failing' to safeguard sovereignty. It has been proved that the minister cannot uphold the country's dignity, he said.

Replying to a question, Farrouque said they would return to parliament if they were provided 'respectable' numbers of seats, opposition chief Khaleda Zia got adequate security and party adherents were allowed to enter her cantonment house.

MPs Barkatullah Bulu, Mahbubuddin Khokan, Shahid Uddin CHowdhury Anny and Nazimuddin Ahmed were, among others, present at the briefing.

*I also think he must go. This moran talking like as he own bd or something. *

BNP demands withdrawal of Pinak | priyo.com


----------



## sarthak

Straight said:


> *RAW is not at all designed to perform at own home but at others'. Just like Swine Flu---coming from swines doing wonder havoc in real human.*



Dude , you know what , you bangladeshis should just stop blaming indian members for this

If a small intelligence agency has taken over your whole country , then you guys should be ashamed of yourselves. This just proves your incompetence

Look into your own mistakes. Look into the reasons why you fell into "RAW's evil traps" etc etc. 
If it's anyone's fault , its your country's , not RAW's .


----------



## idune

Once again indian stooge Awami govt in Bangladesh and its stooge foreign minister telling lies and deceiving people people.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bangladesh deprived of 18,583 cusecs of Ganges water *

_*Dipu Moni claims due share received *_

*The foreign minister, Dipu Moni, on Friday claimed Bangladesh got its due share of the Ganges water at the Farakka Barrage point in 2009 although Joint River Commission records say it was deprived of at least 18,583 cusecs of water of its due share.*

The Awami League government signed the Ganges Water Treaty on December 12, 1996 and we are getting our due share at Farakka, the foreign minister said as she talked with reporters about Tipaimukh dam after inaugurating a fair organised by the Foreign Office Wives Association at the state guesthouse Padma.
The official records available with the Joint River Commission, however, do not conform to the ministers claim.
According to a release issued by the commission on June 1, Bangladesh got 5,24,058 cusecs of water at the Farakka point during the water sharing period between January 1 and May 31. The due share was 5,42,641 cusecs, according to the treaty.
A close examination of the records also showed although Bangladesh had been guaranteed 35,000 cusecs of water during March 1120, April 110 and April 2130, the flow of water in the River Padma at the Hardinge Bridge point was 34,676 cusecs, 29,286 cusecs and 30,684 cusecs.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jun/20/front.html#11


----------



## idune

_Indian Stooges act can not get any better than this - senior Awami minister now supporting indian and their HC interference.
_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Ashraf differs with Dipu, says Pinak did not step out of line 
*
Staff Correspondent
LGRD and cooperatives minister Syed Ashraful Islam on Thursday came to the defence of Indian high commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty contradicting the views of foreign minister Dipu Moni that the envoy might have stepped out of line in his remarks on Bangladeshi water experts.
&#8216;I don&#8217;t think so,&#8217; Ashraf said in reply to a media question whether the remarks of the Indian high commissioner were beyond diplomatic norms.
Foreign minister Dipu Moni on Wednesday said that Pinak Ranjan might have departed from &#8216;diplomatic norms&#8217; while making comments recently on the views of Bangladeshi water experts and environmentalists on the Tipaimukh dam.
Pinak Ranjan on June 3 dubbed Bangladeshi experts&#8217; concern over the Tipaimukh dam &#8216;politically motivated&#8217; saying that the dam was not a &#8216;water diversion&#8217; project, but a &#8216;hydroelectric project&#8217; claiming that both Bangladesh and India would be benefited by it.
&#8216;The Indian high commissioner, as the representative of a friendly neighbouring country, has expressed his opinion and views frankly,&#8217; Ashraf, also the ruling Awami League&#8217;s spokesperson, told reporters after attending a memorial meeting for Awami Swechchhasebak League leader Golam Mostafa Milon at its central office on Bangabandhu Avenue.
Ashraf said envoys of different countries, including the US and China, at different times had talked openly about internal issues of the country.
About Bangladesh Nationalist Party&#8217;s demand for withdrawal of the Indian envoy, the AL spokesperson said Pinak Ranjan was the representative of a neighbouring country and the BNP should not kick up a fuss about such matters.
Ashraf termed Tipaimukh dam a national issue and urged the opposition to join the parliament to discuss the issue instead of trying to confuse and mislead the countrymen. &#8216;We should not be divided on a national issue and at this crucial hour we should work together.&#8217;
Referring to party leader Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury&#8217;s allegation that the party chief Sheikh Hasina was given poisoned food when she was in prison in 2007-08, he said investigation was going on in this regard. &#8216;Steps will be taken after the investigation is completed.&#8217;
About withdrawal of the &#8216;politically motivated cases&#8217;, Ashraf said the government wanted withdrawal of all such cases and a committee had already been constituted which would take a decision in this regard.
Replying to a question on the long-awaited national council of the Awami League, the party spokesperson said a meeting of the party presidium had been convened at 6:00pm Saturday when many political decisions would be adopted.
Chaired by Dhaka city (north) unit president of the ASL, Mobassher Chowdhury, the memorial meeting was also addressed by its leaders Pankaj Debnath, Motiur Rahman Moti, Mollah Abu Kawser and Prabal Roy.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/03/front.html#2


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> _Indian Stooges act can not get any better than this - senior Awami minister now supporting indian and their HC interference.
> _
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Ashraf differs with Dipu, says Pinak did not step out of line
> *
> Staff Correspondent
> LGRD and cooperatives minister *Syed Ashraful Islam *



First of all, him or his so called family doesn't even have the smell of blood from Sayyid(Sayyid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) bloodline so he is anything but sayyid. What a disgrace!!!

He married to some Gujarati Hindu women from India so expect this dalal to be a true dalal of his hindu wife land. I don't expect anything but dalali from this dalal............


----------



## idune

_Another indian stooge act by Awami League to flood Bangladesh with more indian import at expanse of Bangladeshi industries._------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dhaka to say 'yes' to Indian offer on tariff preference* 

Sheikh Shahariar Zaman

*Bangladesh is going to sign a "letter of intent" on tariff facility with India despite the fact the former will not get any benefit out of it, at least, for now.

The duty free tariff preference (DFTP) scheme offered by New Delhi will not give Dhaka any new tariff benefit, commerce minister Muhammad Faruk Khan, while talking to the FE, admitted. "Trade is a continuous process and Bangladesh is likely to be benefited in the future," he said.*
.
.
.
*After analysing the DFTP scheme, it is found that only one additional product will get new tariff facility, but Bangladesh does not export that product, the report said.*

.
.

Over 15 per cent of Bangladeshi imports come from India. Bangladesh has a large trade deficit with that country, according to a World Bank report.

Bangladesh's trade deficit with India was more than $3 billion in 2007-08. In that fiscal year Bangladesh exported $358 million worth of goods while imported Indian goods valued at $3.4 billion.

Business leaders blame tariff and non-tariff barriers imposed by India and the lack of market access for the large trade deficit.

Testing requirements, inadequate physical facilities at land customs stations of India, special labelling requirements, mandatory standards, banking difficulties, chemical tests (of goods) and other barriers hinder Bangladesh export to India, they said.

Dhaka to say 'yes' to Indian offer on tariff preference


----------



## idune

_Awami stooge govt using police brutality against Bangladeshis on be half indian interest._ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*17 injured as police attack Tipaimukh protests, 2 arrested *

Staff Correspondent 

The police on Sunday arrested two and beat up a small group of young men and women who were rallying in front of the Indian High Commission at Gulshan against the Indias plan for Tipaimukh dam construction, witnesses said.

About 100 policemen attacked the group of 17, who are members of a left-leaning study circle and cultural group called Lamppost. Witnesses said the police in riot gears attacked the protesters and beat them up inhumanly to disperse them. The police did not even spare the women activists of the group, a bank official who witnessed the incident said.

The police clubbed and even stamped the girls and tore off the dresses of some of the protesters, he said. The police also arrested two of the protesters, Ashish Koraya and Prince Mahmud, secretaries of the organisation, at the instruction of two Indian High Commission officials who were standing near by. The arrested were bleeding in the head when they were taken in custody. Six of the injured were admitted to hospital, the protestors said.

Witnesses said the activists gathered in front of the high commission at around 11:00am and peacefully lined up along the footpath carrying a banner and placards reading slogans against the construction of the dam at Tipaimukh and repression on Maoist activists at Lalgarh in West Bengal of India.

I saw five policemen beating a protester after tearing off his shirt. They pushed him down on the street and stamped him with boots. It was unexpected as they were holding their programme without creating any disturbance, said a photographer.

Before being dispersed, the protesters distributed some leaflets sporting a seven-point charter of demands. They demanded that Indias high commissioner in Dhaka Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty should be sent back immediately and the Indian government should offer an apology for meddling into Bangladeshs internal affairs and maligning the local intelligentsia.

The protesters also called for all-out resistance against the construction of the Tipaimukh dam, stopping the ploys to allow corridor to India in the name of transit, withdrawing Indian navy from Dakshin Talpatty, and stopping harassment of cultural activists who support Maoists at Lalgarh.

The Lamppost activists in the afternoon also went out on demonstrations in Dhaka University and demanded punishment of the police for attacking the protesters. They also demanded that the arrested should be released.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/06/front.html


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> *Another indian stooge act by Awami League to flood Bangladesh with more indian import at expanse of Bangladeshi industries.*



idune: You'r lost ain't you? the article talks about India giving "YOUR COUNTRY" a preferential tarriff for *exports*!!! 

Spewing venom is one thing but misleading people into info gleaned from your own financial site, is definitely in poor taste. Makes one loose his credibility!!!


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> idune: You'r lost ain't you? the article talks about India giving "YOUR COUNTRY" a preferential tarriff for *exports*!!!



First this so called 'tariff break' is just pure joke because none of product listed for tariff break exported by Bangladesh. Hence, showing deceitful intention of indians and their awami stooges to deceive people.

Second, there is other side of this so called tax break story where Bangladesh had to make concession on indian export which are and will be hurting Bangladesh industries. 


So net indian and their awami stooge goal is deceive people with illusion of tariff break but provide india with hundreds of millions dollars of export reward in return.


----------



## idune

Awami indian stooge ministers are at it again. Now both commerce and finance minister announced that providing corridor to india is Awami League govt dream. Can anyone stake any bigger claim of being indian stooge than Awami league?

Read rest in Bangla:

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> First this so called 'tariff break' is just pure joke because none of product listed for tariff break exported by Bangladesh. Hence, showing deceitful intention of indians and their awami stooges to deceive people.



First, this was meant for LDC's. Its not a "For Bangladesh only" plan. Take it or leave it. And you dare to call us deceitful for offering you a duty free tariff free scheme?. Maybe you can suggest what is the ideal trade plan according to you? Awaiting your response.
Department of Commerce, Government of India
India announces duty free tariff scheme for developing nations | LusakaTimes.com



> Second, there is other side of this so called tax break story where Bangladesh had to make concession on indian export which are and will be hurting Bangladesh industries.


Second, where is this clause? maybe you can enlighten us on to where you read this?. 
CUSTOMS Notification No 96/2008, Regarding Duty free tariff preference for Least Developed Countries



> So net indian and their awami stooge goal is deceive people with illusion of tariff break but provide india with hundreds of millions dollars of export reward in return.


I assume you passed a sweeping judgment here. Kindly go through the worldbank report (unless you have bestowed them with the title of "indian stooges" as well). Let me summarize it for you :

1.Indias exports to Bangladesh have grown at over 9% annually since the 1990s. In contrast, Bangladeshs exports to India have grown at a meager 3% annual rate. *Bilateral real exchange rate plays an important role in determining these trends. Through most of the 1990s, relative depreciation of the Indian Rupee  which made Indian goods more competitive  fueled both legal and illegal Indian exports to Bangladesh.*

2. Under an existing bilateral (SAFTA) treaty, most Bangladesh goods enjoy substantial tariff concessions freeing their access to Indian market. Bangladesh provides *relatively fewer tariff* preferences to imports from India. At the same time, the pace of tariff reform in Bangladesh has slowed.

3.Statistical analysis shows that some Indian exports to Bangladesh were of higher value than the values of the same products in India. This discrepancy can be explained by tax evasion schemes where Indian exporters understate value of their exports and Bangladeshi importers overstate the costs.

You can read the complete report here. 
South Asia - Bangladesh, India Trade


Awaiting your analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Sheikh Hasina Awami league prime minister and already famed herself for being chief of indian stooge govt this time appointed an indian born expatriate Gauhar Rizvi as her foreign relation advisor.

Rizvi also served as south Asian representative in Ford foundation in New Delhi. Ford foundation, that has been famously used by RAW infiltrating into american think tank circle.

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.aspNews_ID=155180&sec=1


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Sheikh Hasina Awami league prime minister and already famed herself for being chief of indian stooge govt this time appointed an indian born expatriate Gauhar Rizvi as her foreign relation advisor.
> 
> Rizvi also served as south Asian representative in Ford foundation in New Delhi. Ford foundation, that has been famously used by RAW infiltrating into american think tank circle.
> 
> http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.aspNews_ID=155180&sec=1



Correct. You guys don't deserve such intellects. why don't you recommend someone?

University of Virginia Appoints Gowher Rizvi, Renowned Political Scientist, as Vice Provost for International Programs



> Dr Rizvi, the immediate past director of the Ash Institute for Democratic Governance and Innovation at Harvard University's John F. Kennedy School of Government, will enjoy the rank and status, salary-allowances and other facilities similar to a full minister.
> 
> Sources said in the recent times he met the prime minister twice. With the latest appointment, now the panel of advisers to the PM is seven strong.
> 
> Rizvi was the vice-provost for International Programs at the University of Virginia, USA from August 3, 2008 to 2009.
> 
> He was the Ford Foundation's representative for South Asia, New Delhi office from 1998 to 2003 and deputy director, Governance & Civil Society at New York office from 1995 to 1998. He was the director of contemporary affairs of The Asia Society, New York from 1994 to 95.
> 
> Dr Rizvi was the United Nations' Coordinator for Afghanistan, Geneva, Islamabad & Kabul from 1988 to 90. He has worked recently as the consultant of UNDP for reforming civil service change management in the country.
> 
> He authored a number of books that include South Asia in a Changing International Order; South Asian Insecurity and the Great Powers; Bangladesh: The Struggle for the Restoration of Democracy; Perspectives on Imperialism and Decolonization; and Linlithgow and India.
> 
> He is the founding editor of Contemporary South Asia, an academic and policy studies journal published from Oxford.
> 
> Rizvi earned a double first in BA honours and MA from the University of Dhaka while DPhil from Trinity College, Oxford, where he studied as a Rhodes Scholar.




He is also married to a christian (going by the name). All the more reason for you to suspect him to be a CIA agent.



> Dr. Arthur Garson, U.Va's executive vice president and provost, said, " Gowher Rizvi brings ideal experience to U.Va., being a Rhodes scholar himself, having lived in a number of countries and directed the Ford Foundation in Asia. He has become known at the Kennedy School at Harvard for his ability to draw faculty together, a talent that will surely fit well here."
> 
> In a career of more than 25 years across four continents, Rizvi has combined academic appointments with positions in international organizations, not-for-profit institutions and the media. He originally trained as a social scientist, but is an area studies and development expert.
> 
> His publications have spanned the disciplines of history, politics, international relations and development economics. His books include "South Asia in a Changing International Order," "South Asia Insecurity and the Great Powers," "Bangladesh: The Struggle for the Restoration of Democracy," "Perspectives on Imperialism and Decolonization" and "Lord Linlithgow and India."
> 
> Rizvi earned a "double first" in B.A. Honors and M.A. from the University of Dhaka in Bangladesh. He earned a D.Phil. at Trinity College, Oxford, where he studied as a Rhodes scholar.
> 
> He taught for nearly two decades at several British universities, including Oxford University, the University of Warwick and St. Anthony's College. He also served as the Asia-Pacific region head for the Oxford Analytical Daily Brief, an Oxford think tank. He is the founding editor of Contemporary South Asia, an academic and policy studies journal published at Oxford.
> 
> Rizvi has also been widely engaged in working to manage conflicts and strengthen democratic institutions and processes in Asia. From 1988 to 1990, he served as special assistant to the United Nations coordinator for Afghanistan, participating in several missions to that country and developing close links with Afghan leaders on both sides of the civil war.
> 
> In 1992, he collaborated with the Royal Institute of International Affairs to organize a high-level Anglo-Iranian Roundtable in order to facilitate direct dialogue between senior officials of the two countries.
> 
> Since 1986, he has also been involved in promoting unofficial contact and dialogue between South Asian leaders, and has both organized and participated in nongovernmental monitoring of elections in Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Nepal and Bangladesh.
> 
> Rizvi joined the Ford Foundation in 1995 as the deputy director for governance and civil society with responsibilities for the foundation's work worldwide. He became the representative to New Delhi in 1998. The New Delhi office, with a grant-making budget in excess of $56 million in 2001, is the foundation's oldest and largest overseas office. Prior to joining the Ford Foundation, Rizvi was the director of contemporary affairs at the Asia Society in New York, the leading public education organization dedicated to increasing American understanding of peoples and cultures throughout Asia.
> 
> Rizvi succeeds Dr. Leigh Grossman, professor of pediatrics and chief of the division of pediatric infectious disease, who has held the post since 2003.
> 
> Rizvi is married to *Agnese Barolo*. They have one daughter, Maya, a 2008 graduate of Vassar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Mr. Rizvi could be Einstein but his origin, association and affiliations are far more important than his educational credentials in a national security and policy related appointment.

Gowher Rizvi is in cahoot with Ford foundation which has been known for one of RAW infiltration point into US think tank circus and fact that he is indian born expatriates make this appointment unprecedented. Off course for indian stooge govt in Bangladesh and its prime minister that is what expected. 

Interestingly enough, indian promotional galore for Gowher Rizvi further validate my points.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Mr. Rizvi could be Einstein but his origin, association and affiliations are far more important than his educational credentials in a national security and policy related appointment.


Not entirely correct. As a security advisor the point about country of origin holds true. But what portfolio will he handle in BD?

I wouldn't know what credentials is needed for security advisor, but news from BD just mention that he is appointed as advisor to your PM. So i will leave alone that point. His birthplace is Bangaldesh. He was however raised up in West Bengal.

Regarding his Education, again, BD news post says he is appointed as per Rule 3I B (Do you know what that is). Anyway, his education does seem impressive. 

Now coming to affliation's, he was in INDIA as a ford representative.



> Gowher Rizvi is in cahoot with Ford foundation which has been known for one of RAW infiltration point into US think tank circus and fact that he is indian born expatriates make this appointment unprecedented.



First, he was born in BD. He is not Indian born.

Second, its not unprecedented. Look at Obama's advisor. He has advisers from Indian origin as well.

Can you point to a single such statement from any of your previous government (any one Gov will do) which highlight this or have accused Indian gov of using Ford foundation?

The Ford thing is largely based on a Jaideep Saikia's research paper/book? 

Vision Books

The lad is being labeled a RAW operative purely because he published that book!!!! Ingenious.



> Born in 1966, Jaideep Saikia had his education at the Rashtriya Indian Military College, Dehra Dun and at St Stephen&#8217;s College, University of Delhi. He has travelled widely in USA, Europe and in South and South East Asia on academic assignments. He travelled to Pakistan as the guest of President Gen Zia-ul-Haq in 1988. Earlier, he travelled to Kashmir and studied the security situation on a fellowship from the National Foundation for India, New Delhi and to Sri Lanka on a Regional Centre for Strategic Studies fellowship. He visited the People&#8217;s Republic of China where he lectured and interacted with the top think tanks and universities of Beijing, Fudan and Zhejiang. He was also an &#8216;International Visitor&#8217; to USA to study &#8216;International Crime Issues & Global Cooperation&#8217; on the invitation of the US Department of State. Saikia was part of an international expert group for a mandated agency of the United Nations in its project &#8216;Devious Objectives and Spoilers in Peace Processes.&#8217; He examined the thesis with an eye to Kashmir.






idune said:


> Interestingly enough, indian promotional galore for Gowher Rizvi further validate my points.



No it doesn't. Our media reports on everything. Waiting for your response.


----------



## khabib

He was awarded the postion to established the south asian univ. in Delhi by indian govt. of Monmohan Sing. He help Hasinas son Joy during his Harvard year and a key negotiator for AL with general Moin.

He is a foreign adviser to Hasina not the security adviser. Security Adviser is General Tariq. A good career guy but will do whatever it take for his benefit. Also acting like now Syed Iskander the hated brother of Begum Zia.

Also, your media report is better than our own but give only your side of the story that you think is right. 



]


----------



## Stumper

khabib said:


> He was awarded the postion to established the south asian univ. in Delhi by indian govt. of Monmohan Sing. He help Hasinas son Joy during his Harvard year and a key negotiator for AL with general Moin.
> 
> He is a foreign adviser to Hasina not the security adviser. Security Adviser is General Tariq. A good career guy but will do whatever it take for his benefit. Also acting like now Syed Iskander the hated brother of Begum Zia.
> 
> Also, your media report is better than our own but give only your side of the story that you think is right.
> 
> ]



I'm sorry, but i could not make out what you are trying to point out here. 

Can you elaborate further , also kindly provide links if you are alleging something.


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

bangladesh is a small but a potential country to play s strategic role...more like a pivot between south east asian countries and btw china, pakistan and india...and this is a real problem that bangladesh is un necessary forcing itself into....bangladesh has to see and their leaders has to realize that there is no time for bangladesh to think of skinny politics...but try to become more like hongkong, singapore...and this can only be done when the leadership of the country decides that we aint need any weapons but we need millions of dollars from foreign...from world bank, from neighbouring countries to help developing its insfrastructure ...this is a short cut for bangladesh to escape from the south asian politics and not to fell prey btw china pakitan india and other countries...the leadership must try to become more moderate...more growth oriented....because if this does not happen in next 20 years....it will come to the same league of chaos as other states that could have been far developed till now...but are far to away from the right path...


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Not entirely correct.



Says who, an indian with circular logic? I rest my case there.



> First, he was born in BD. He is not Indian born.



Gowher Rizvi born in Murshidabad, West Bengal, India. His family moved to Bangladesh during 1947 partition. You can try hiding his indian identity and indian allegiance but will not work.



> Second, its not unprecedented. Look at Obama's advisor. He has advisers from Indian origin as well.



Well well well !!! in line with your logic, can india appoint Hamid Gul prominent name associated with ISI, as defecto indian foreign minister? If the answer is yes then come back with argument. If answer is no then you have no valid argument other than you are desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Please MOD ban him


----------



## idune

_Awami govt following indian prescription not only promoting Tipaimukh dam and indian deception but also acting and attacking any opposition to the dam._

------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hush-hush govt approach creates confusion about Tipai dam: experts *

Raheed Ejaz 

The government&#8217;s hush-hush approach over information on India&#8217;s Tipaimukh dam project is deepening confusion about its possible environmental impact on Bangladesh, water experts and environmentalists alleged.
Some government MPs, including the water resources minister, reportedly said that data received from India on the proposed dam are insufficient to make any assessment on its adverse bearing on the country.
Water experts however feel that Dhaka did not seek relevant data from New Delhi on the proposed dam to be built on the river Barak in the eastern Indian state of Manipur.
Water resources secretary SM Wahid-uz-Zaman told New Age on Saturday that they had requested for the basic information about the project which India sent last month.
http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/12/front.html


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Says who, an indian with circular logic? I rest my case there.


Thats the best you guys do when confronted with logic. Run away, sir.




> Gowher Rizvi born in Murshidabad, West Bengal, India. His family moved to Bangladesh during 1947 partition. You can try hiding his indian identity and indian allegiance but will not work.



I don't have to hide anything, specially from BD member's. You can go on ranting for all i care. 

Coming to the point, Maybe Virginia Univeristy is wrong about his birth place. Can you let us know the URL from where you deduced his birth place please?
U.Va. Vice Provost Gowher Rizvi Calls for South Asian Unity in Wake of Mumbai Terrorist Attacks




> Well well well !!! in line with your logic, can india appoint Hamid Gul prominent name associated with ISI, as defecto indian foreign minister? If the answer is yes then come back with argument. If answer is no then you have no valid argument other than you are desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference.



Idune, you either have a twisted logic or you are deliberately digressing since you don't have any clue as to the credentials needed for being a adviser to your government. For a change, instead of rhetoric show us some logic, debate and a few URL's. Awaiting.

NOTE: We are not talking about FM's here. And as i said, if your logic (for Mr.Rizvi) reflect the mind-set for other BD member, you truly done deserve him. All you have provided so far is your rant (without proof) that he is Indian Stooge. 

So if you need to debate, let us know why you think he is not qualified to be a advisor to your government.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> T
> Idune, you either have a twisted logic or you are deliberately digressing since you don't have any clue as to the credentials needed for being a adviser to your government. For a change, instead of rhetoric show us some logic, debate and a few URL's. Awaiting.




As I said *[If you can not appoint and ISI associates as defecto indian FM then you have no valid argument comparing US and Obama examples. You are simply and desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference]*.




> NOTE: We are not talking about FM's here. And as i said, if your logic (for Mr.Rizvi) reflect the mind-set for other BD member, you truly done deserve him. All you have provided so far is your rant (without proof) that he is Indian Stooge.
> 
> So if you need to debate, let us know why you think he is not qualified to be a advisor to your government.



Once again you proved to know very little yet wasting our time with typical indian circular logic. Current BD FM Dipu Moni has lost credibility and inexperienced. So Rizvi appointment was to fill the experience gap . Besides these PM advisors holds more power and operate more close to PM than ministers. Therefore Rizvi will be defecto FM.

*This is not debate about qualification as you desperately trying to shift there. Its about Rizvi being indian born and his association with RAW, indian govt and other harmful groups and places.*


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> As I said *[If you can appoint and ISI associates as defecto indian FM then you have no valid argument comparing US and Obama examples. You are simply and desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference]*.



idune, you are again digressing and running away from topic at hand. for your logic to hold true, you first have to prove that Mr.Rizvi is a stooge. Just you labelling him something, does not make him one. I have already provided link from virginia stating his birthplace as BD. Also GoB has stated the rules as per which he is appointed. Its upto you now to prove that his appointment is unconstitutional. 



> Once again you proved to know very little yet wasting our time with typical indian circular logic. Current BD FM Dipu Moni has lost credibility and inexperienced. So Rizvi appointment was to fill the experience gap . Besides these PM advisors holds more power and operate more close to PM than ministers. Therefore Rizvi will be defecto FM.



Idune, i can get a 10 year old kid and even he can give you a masterpiece on what he think's will be the next sh1t thing to hit BD. That however does make it the truth. Kindly provide us with any proof of why you think will Mr.Rizvi be the next FM!! 





> *This not debate about qualification as you desperately trying to shift there. Its about Rizvi being indian born and his association with RAW, indian govt and other harmful groups and places.*



Rant's, unfortunately do make up for a reason and logic.


----------



## idune

Information has been posted and point has been made. No intention to waste my time in indian circular logic. So your babbling will be ignored.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Information has been posted and point has been made. No intention to waste my time in indian circular logic. So your babbling will be ignored.



Running away, is a choice, after all.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Running away, is a choice, after all.



Gowher Rizvi is indian born.
Gowher Rizvi has association with RAW
Gowher Rizvi has association with indian govt 

you can not hide these facts.

By promoting indian born RAW associates Gowher Rizvi be Bangladesh defecto FM shows you are desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference. I am just letting that fact be visible. 

Running away? far from it. I just don't waste time on your pointless desperate circular logic.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Gowher Rizvi is indian born.
> Gowher Rizvi has association with RAW
> Gowher Rizvi has association with indian govt
> 
> you can not hide these facts.



I already provided you links for same. You, in turn are yet to provide any. So, we shall accept your contention, provided you prove your accusation's. Give us proof that he is indian born and that his appointment is unconstitutional. 




> By promoting indian born RAW associates Gowher Rizvi be Bangladesh defecto FM shows you are desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference. I am just letting that fact be visible


. 

Its the other way around. You are desperate to prove Mr.Rizvi as a future FM without showing us any official communication to same. Your government has communicated the rules as per which Mr.Rizvi has been appointed. Also his CV is a public record. Nothing hidden. whereas all that you provide us is postulates and theories.


----------



## sarthak

dude , chill out. Take a breadth.

No hate , mate


----------



## Gabbar

*^^ Idiot on the loose!! God have mercy on your soul, you A**hole*


----------



## idune

Dhaka University teachers asked in open question to Indian stooge prime minister Hasina, 

Do you want to be prime minister of Bangladesh or want to be chief minister (CM) of an indian state?

General mass in Bangladesh clearly understand current awami govt is just indian stooge.

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## sarthak

idune said:


> Dhaka University teachers asked in open question to Indian stooge prime minister Hasina,
> 
> Do you want to be prime minister of Bangladesh or want to be chief minister (CM) of an indian state?
> 
> General mass in Bangladesh clearly understand current awami govt is just indian stooge.
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



No wonder they voted for them


----------



## Stumper

sarthak said:


> No wonder they voted for them



Oh, don't bother him. His words are gospel. Reason, proof are required for mere mortals like you and me.


----------



## idune

*Nation enters dangerous crossroads*

M. Shahidul Islam

*Bangladesh now stands at a very critical juncture of history amidst gradually-built anti-Indian feelings reaching the extreme point, while the Government's passive, meek and subservient attitudes towards 'Indian wish lists' are making things even worse.*

*Not only policies must be changed to save the nation from an impending spasm, the evolving geopolitical snapshots must be viewed from historical perspectives to unearth the plausible reasons of why so much of Indian influence is pervading into our national affairs.*

As Delhi strives desperately to anchor its destiny on geographic hegemony, gaining an upper hand on water resources is the course India is set to pursue to optimize its gains. The Tipaimukh dam construction project is one of such major steps.

In the ancient world, water despotism was established in the fertile river valleys of Egypt, China, and Mesopotamia. In China, during the so-called Warring- States- Era, the Qin State created the Chengkuo Canal for geopolitical advantage over its local rivals. In Eurasia, successor state hegemonies were established in the Middle East by using the Sea -- successively or simultaneously -- by the Greek, Persian and Ottoman powers.

Later, Portugal, Spain, France, and Britain established their hegemonic centres around the Atlantic Ocean to shape global history and civilization by controlling geography. Yet, despite geography having determined the long and short term objectives of hegemony since time immemorial, collective human spirit managed to overcome subservience and brought end to such dominations of one particular nation or group by the other. The demise of ancient China's Pax Sinica and Europe's Pax Romana are no different than the termination of Pax Britania and Pax Americana in modern times. Regionally, the power wielded by the Mongol Empire and Japan's Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere too ended tragically.

Like human beings, all hegemony is mortal and transient.

*Hegemony and subservience*
*One of the most discernible symptoms of hegemony is the naked subservience of the sub-cultural entities, or their representatives. It is, therefore, is of little surprise that our Water Resources Minister, Ramesh Chandra Sen, said on July 6 that the 'Tipaimukh Dam will be beneficial for Bangladesh.' Surprising it may not, but it does provoke our angst and makes us more concerned about the nation's present and future.*

Ironically, during the same briefing, the concerned Minister said he did not see the information reportedly handed over to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs by Indian authorities. That too he need not; none knows better than him that it's a fait accompli.
Power hungry nations do not abide by law, more often than not. For decades, Delhi had pursued a nuclear policy without showing any regard for international conventions relating to the matter. Likewise, defying international laws has become official Indian policies in many fields. 
For example, in a letter on February 1, 2001, (Letter No.2/WCD/2001/DT (PR) Vol.-III) prepared by Indian Water Resource Ministry in response to the final report of the World Commission on Dams (WCD), the Ministry informed the WCD, "The guidelines for development suggested by WCD in the Final report are wholly incompatible with our development imperatives. Having made impressive strides since independence in developing our water resources, India proposes to continue with its programme of dam construction."

*Order from without*
*That is why we feel disgusted that the sycophancy of Awami League (AL) government's Water Resource Minister Ramesh Sen has dwarfed the puppetry of Afghan President Hamid Karzai, or his cabinet colleagues. Even the fractured Afghan nation and its puppet regime do not dare to vouch for the USA as doggedly as did Bangladesh's Water Resource Minister Sen for India. For politicians, public interest is what matters.*

Interestingly, not only did the Water Resource Minister fail to study the technical papers and information to reach at such a definitive conclusion about the impact of the Tipaimukh Dam on our people, he has also blatantly gathered audacity to pull the heavy Indian cart by saying in public that the Dam will be beneficial for Bangladesh. This proves that our ministers have no qualm left for what in politics is known as 'concern for vote bank.'

*Police attack*
It's not also a coincidence that the minister's comments came within hours of a grisly attack on peaceful demonstrators in front of the Indian High Commission. There is intense synchronization of actions in many fronts to render such an assertion invalid. Had that not been the case, why then, in that peaceful student demonstration of July 5, our own police force unleashed one of the most ferocious attacks on them and injured dozens.Lest one thinks that was an act to preempt any perceived malign intent of the students against foreign diplomats, it was not. 

*The true intent of our police force got exposed when two Indian High Commission officials lurched themselves out of the mission's compound onto the street, called police officials on duty, and ordered them in the Hindi language to disperse the protestors immediately by any means. 

Thus the second phase of the attack started, at the behest of Indian officials, which led to over 100 injuries -- 5 seriously -- and two arrests. Worst still, the concerned judge refused to grant bail to the detainees.*

* Heightened concerns*
These developments prove few things incontrovertibly while our concerns intensify further due to such occurrences transcending the border of tolerance and civility; both at the diplomatic and human levels. 

Our first concern is about our own Minister speaking for India, not for us. Not an expert of hydrology or seismology by any account - or of any other allied disciplines - the water resource Minister should not make definitive assertion about the Tipaimukh Dam being good for our country; that to, by his own admission, without bothering to study with minute detail the technical data provided by the Indian authorities, let alone after having them examined scrupulously by experts who should have briefed him on the matter in a competent and professional manner before his, so to speak, pronunciation of public support for India.

Our second concern is about police taking orders from Indian officials. The demonstrators were at safe distance from the diplomatic premise; did not cause any untowardly or embarrassing incidents by throwing stones at the embassy; did not carry any weapons or weapon-like substances to provoke any security alarm. Yet, they were beaten once by our police to affect dispersion, and, a brutal offensive was conducted against them for the second time at the behest of Indian High Commission officials.

*Orders from diplomats*
While we must empathize that our police have a responsibility to protect diplomats, their missions and materials - which they have been doing well so far - we must also be mindful that they have no mandate whatsoever to take orders from foreign diplomats.

In the same vein, our Ministers are oath-bound to protect and preserve our national interests. Yet, defying a myriad of expert opinions -- including opinions from Indian experts -- our own Minister shall not venture into vouching for India; that too without even being familiar first with whatever technical data have reportedly been provided by the Indian Government to our foreign office mandarins.

Our third concern is about the lack of coordination between various organs of the Government. If the Foreign Ministry had received technical data from the Indian Government on the Tipaimukh project -- which Foreign Minister Dipu Moni claimed to have received over four weeks ago -- why copy of that has not yet reached the Water Resource Ministry and the other concerned segments of the state apparatuses?

*Gone wild?*
Now look at things from a different prism which is comparable to a bull entering a china shop. Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakroborty has been behaving in quite an unruly manner in recent weeks. 

On July 3, he had disparagingly termed Bangladeshi water resources specialists as "so-called experts" at a seminar on regional connectivity in which our Foreign Minister ensconced herself on the stage beside the Indian envoy. We wonder what took our Foreign Minister three long weeks to say, "Maybe the Indian High Commissioner crossed the diplomatic limits."

Before that, while addressing the issue of Bangladesh's concern over the Tipaimukh dam construction, Indian Water Resource Minister said in late May, "After Construction of the dam, we will decide what to do." All these indicate Delhi gives a damn to Bangladesh's concerns.

*Choice for people*
Now that we know India would not stop building the Tipaimukh dam unless legal actions are initiated sooner, Dhaka has little time to act. And, coming following the BDR rebellion and the consequent fallout within the national security establishments of the nation, all these dangers are posing like hungry vultures over the sovereignty of our nation.

That is why our main concern is about the priority of the Government with respect to the issues in hand. A content analysis of various cabinet meetings indicates those priorities being in the spheres of personal agenda, not the national and regional exigencies per se.

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

_Awami controlled police force took order from indian HC officials and unleashed unprecedented brutality on Bangladeshi students in Dhaka. That is ultimate indian stooge act by Awami league.
_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*July 5th, 2009 Location: Gulshan, Dhaka - in front of indian high commission*

[It's not also a coincidence that the minister's comments came within hours of a grisly attack on peaceful demonstrators in front of the Indian High Commission. There is intense synchronization of actions in many fronts to render such an assertion invalid. Had that not been the case, why then, in that peaceful student demonstration of July 5, our own police force unleashed one of the most ferocious attacks on them and injured dozens.Lest one thinks that was an act to preempt any perceived malign intent of the students against foreign diplomats, it was not. 

[The true intent of our police force got exposed when two Indian High Commission officials lurched themselves out of the mission's compound onto the street, called police officials on duty, and ordered them in the Hindi language to disperse the protestors immediately by any means. 

Thus the second phase of the attack started, at the behest of Indian officials, which led to over 100 injuries -- 5 seriously -- and two arrests. Worst still, the concerned judge refused to grant bail to the detainees.]

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

_In name of Asian highway, indian Awami stooges gave indians the corridor access and jeopardized Bangladesh security and strategic position. Bangladesh has to connected to ASEAN nation through india instead of direct connection.

Not only that now indians will control if Bangladesh wants to change the route of Asian highway.

But if Bangladesh ask for Asian highway access to Pakistan, Nepal and Bhutan indians will use security excuse.

One day these indian stooges should be tried just like rajakars.
_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Asked, he said Mongla-Jessore-Hatikamrul-Dhaka-Katchpur-Chittagong-Cox's Bazar-Teknaf-Border of Myanmar route could not be the route for Asian Highway as it has a sub-regional status in the Intergovernmental Agreement on the Asian Highway Network. 

Officials in the communications ministry said the status of sub-regional route could be changed to an international route or route for Asian Highway, if Bangladesh, India and Myanmar jointly agree for the change as such a provision lies in the agreement.

They, however, said reaching such a common position on changing Asian Highway routes among three-member countries would be difficult if India does not change its stand on the route that Bangladesh had wanted before.]

Bangladesh signs deal on joining Asian Highway


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> One day these indian stooges should be tried just like rajakars.


The possibility of 'Would be that day'
got buried with the departure of W Pakistani troops from the Bangla land. If none but one understood it, it was Indira Gandhi herself. Thus commented like aspiration of the strongest Muslim country was being sunk under 'Bay of Bangle'. Pundit Nehru predicted that none of these artificial countries adjacent to India would ultimately survive in his 'Discovery of India', which sealed the mindset of Indian's thus eating up Sikkim, Junaghara, part of Kashmir, making BD sub-Servant etc. So, the death of Muslim League or suffocation of BNP in Bengali Muslim Majority land, although being the largest parties demonstrated the historic pattern that powerful by applying persistence and superior 'Force and deception' could beat the aspiration of masses.


----------



## idune

_It was quite evident india was behind Pheelkhana massacre where almost 60 army officers were killed. Subsequently Awami stooge govt dismissed dozens of offices who questioned govt action. Now more motive behind the indo-Amami orchestrated massacre coming in light. Taking advantage of weakness of BDR and BD armed forces, indian stooge govt in Bangladesh is contemplating destroying Bangladesh defense further and virtually hand over the control of the border to indian forces. All in the name of "SA taskforce". Read the detail below.

_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Regional Task Force in the offing under guise of joint patrolling *

[Sources say the new border force - the blue print for which is now pending for final approval before the PM - will be initially commanded by a Major General from the army, but, its regional components will eventually be commanded by officers mostly from the police, or to be selected in the manner the Leaders/officers of the Jatio Rakhi Bahini (JRB) were selected during 1972-75. 

That measure will reduce our border force to the level of the BSF; which is unfortunate, degrading and conceptually dangerous for a militarily weaker nation. A comparatively smaller force can only amplify its deterrent power by being qualitatively different.

Then, there are other dangers. As most soldiers of the newly created border force will be recruited afresh - given that thousands of BDR members will have faced trial for mutiny in the near future while much more are leaving jobs voluntarily amidst adverse circumstances marred by rampant suicide, allegation of insubordination and routine death by torture in custody - they will have little motivation to uphold national interest if allowed to mingle with Indian forces from the very outset.

Yet, it will be those new force members who will constitute the bulk of the joint patrolling manpower when it is activated, resulting in a sea change in the existing paradigms of national defence and national security. ]

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

Bangladesh currently has about quarter million tons of high quality coal reserve from domestic mine. These coal has only 0.3% - 0.5% harmful sulpher compared to 4-5% sulpher in indian or other imported one. Besides, current stock and daily prodcution of around 5 thousands ton of coal is more than enough for meeting domestic demand.

Yet indian Awami stooge govt is in the process of authorising import from indian. 

Report in Bangla:
::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## idune

_Indian Awami stooges are convinced that people of Bangladesh already realized degital deception of Awami league indian agenda. Now indian stooges are trying to hide indian stooge act by leaving journalists from farce Tpaimukh dam trip._

-------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tipaimukh team plays trick on media people *
Staff Correspondent

The parliamentary delegation scheduled to visit the site of Indias controversial Tipaimukh dam project this week is playing trick on media people willing to accompany it at their own costs.

Jatiya Sangsad speaker Abdul Hamid and delegation leader Abdur Razzak, when approached in the past weeks by mainstream electronic and print media, shifted the responsibility to each other in an apparent move to discourage journalists from travelling with the team and covering the crucial six-day trip. It is not my cup of tea. It entirely depends on the delegation chief. If he thinks he will include journalists in the delegation, he can do it. I have no hand in it, the speaker told a group of journalists who requested him to facilitate the visit of a media team along with the delegation.

Razzak earlier said that the speaker of the Jatiya Sangsad was to decide whether the delegation would be accompanied by journalists.
When the speakers response was conveyed to him, the team leader told the reporters that he would get back to them after consulting the speaker. Razzak, however, had a different suggestion for the media people at his July 19 press conference at the parliament media centre. 

You should try on your own. You can contact with the foreign ministry or with New Delhi as we have hardly anything to do for your inclusion in the delegation, Some media people followed his advice and rushed to the foreign ministry, which said it was not in a position to facilitate the visit of any journalist to cover the trip at this stage.

We will look into the matter sometime later, a top official of the ministry told an executive of an electronic media. The 10-member parliamentary delegation will fly to New Delhi on July 29 for talks with Indian water resources minister and then visit by helicopter the project site in north-east Indian State of Manipur. BNP lawmakers skipped joining the team.

The Tipaimukh issue has become a hot topic for the media with pressure mounting from political parties and conservationists on the government to stop India from constructing its planned dam on the cross-boundary river Barak in its Manipur state. Bangladeshi experts fear that the Tipaimukh dam would cause ecological imbalance in the downstream Sylhet region of Bangladesh. The Indian government says the project would not harm Bangladesh. 

During a meeting with prime minister Sheikh Hasina in Egypt, Indian prime minister Manmohan Sing assured that India would not build any structure there which could be harmful for downstream Bangladesh. Main opposition party BNP chairperson and former prime minister Khaleda Zia in a letter requested the Indian premier to abandon the Tipaimukh project.

The ruling Awami League took a wait and see policy as it believed that the disputes could be resolved through negotiations. Indian high commissioner Pinak Chakravartys unguarded remarks about local experts fuelled the uproar over the controversial project, while contradictory statements of a number of ministers contributed to the debates and confusions over the issue, drawing huge media attention over the months. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/28/front.html


----------



## TopCat

BabarjeetSingha said:


> Legal Actions from Banglis will not stop any project from India. It will only force Indians to supply the Burmese some Military hardware, which should keep Banglis in Check.
> 
> A few missles here, a few missle there, and no more problems from the Banglis. Its just that easy.



Dude you need change your signature first. Its a civic forum. And no trolling........

Thanks


----------



## idune

more of indian interference get exposed more desperate indians come out of wood work, with lie, deception and con act. That much expected. No difference in this case.


----------



## idune

In another stooge act Awami league trying to change Padma pridge design to an expansive and non sustainable one to facilitate indian tata steel business. 

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## SeaGull

To our respected WebMaster:
The guy BabarjeetSingha, who was placing a missile here and a missile there for us - I think he does represent the frustrations of his Govt in not being able to subdue us thus far.
There also was no need to delete his remarks because he does not scare us with their missiles. You could tell him to tip those with nuclear warheads to get the best effect.
Thank you


----------



## idune

_Awami stooge team just finished its pleasure trip to india in name of Tipai dam visit. Awami stooge act could not be more vivid than this. Indian with excuse of bad weather did not even let Awami stooge team to on site of the dam.

Now Awami stooge ministers will try to sell more indian manufactured lie_
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tipai team to return without visiting site 

Nazrul Islam 
Bangladesh&#8217;s delegation returns home today from India abandoning its planned field trip to Tipaimukh project site after heavy rains failed its attempt twice.
The 10-member team left Guwahati, from where it tried to reach the site by helicopter on Friday and Sunday, for New Delhi with a hope to visit the project site in India&#8217;s Manipur state sometime in dry season, officials who are in constant touch with the team told New Age Sunday.
Former water resources minister Abdur Razzak led the delegation that left Dhaka for New Delhi on July 29 to talk to Indian officials and have a close look at the Tipaimukh dam site amid uproar against the planned Indian structures on the cross border river Barak that flows into Bangladesh rivers Surma and Kushiyara.
The delegation members held talks in Delhi but failed to reach Tipaimukh because of inclement weather in the hilly terrain, according to officials.
On return, the delegation would decide whether it will visit again in the dry season or send an expert group to assess the impacts of the Indian planned multi-purpose dam on downstream Bangladesh.
&#8216;The dialogue will continue at different levels,&#8217; said one official adding that the delegation members will have a meeting tomorrow to analyse the data they have collected on the dam during the visit.
The team, comprising six lawmakers from ruling Awami League and Jatiya Party, three officials and one academic, is learnt to have proposed a similar visit to the dam project in November.
Lawmakers of the Bangladesh Nationalist Party and Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami refused to accompany the team, saying that such a trip would be a &#8216;picnic party&#8217; without adequate presence of experts.
Choosing monsoon period was perhaps a wrong decision, the delegation chief Abdur Razzak told BBC in Guwahati.
The delegation during its stay in New Delhi held talks with Indian power minister Sushil Kumar Shinde and officials concerned. Bangladesh proposed a joint impact study on the project. But no clear signal was given from the Indian side as yet.
The Indian authorities only said that they would not take any scheme harmful for Bangladesh &#8212; an assurance given by Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh to prime minister Sheikh Hasina during a meeting on the sidelines of NAM summit in Egypt last month.
The project is a hydro-electric one and there is no possibility of diverting water from the common river, they said.
Environmentalists fear that the Indian project on the Barak river would restrict flow to the Meghna river and cause negative impacts on the ecology of the Sylhet region.
Leader of the opposition and former prime minister Khaleda Zia, in a letter last month, requested the Indian prime minister to drop the project.
The $1.7 billion project, cleared by the Manipur government, is awaiting approval by the Indian cabinet committee concerned. India says the project is designed to produce 1,500 megawatts of hydroelectricity. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/aug/03/front.html


----------



## leonblack08

Khaleda Zia was right terming them going for *picnic*.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Khaleda Zia was right terming them going for *picnic*.



I wonder what would be Kalia Razzak reaction? This big mouth Bharati dalal make me laugh.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> I wonder what would be Kalia Razzak reaction? This big mouth Bharati dalal make me laugh.


Irrespective of reasons, it is good to know this Indian Chamcha has not been included in the inner core of AL. He was discarded when he was visiting his favourite DADA country. It was a good slap on his face.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> In another stooge act Awami league trying to change Padma pridge design to an expansive and non sustainable one to facilitate indian tata steel business.
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


Jar Kaaj Taar Shaaje, Onno Loker Lathi Baje. Amar Desh columnist is a non-technical person, so without really knowing how a long-span bridge is built he imagined things and wrote his story. Immediately after it was published I have sent a letter to them. I would like to state some of the points in short.

1) A bridge is always built of concrete and steel. 
2) In case of a steel bridge, it is not that all the structural components are built of steel, as may be perceived wrongly by a non-engineer.
3) Foundation, built either of pneaumatic caisson or piled, are made of concrete, but with steel bars inside them. A concrete body with steel bar is called RCC or Reinforced Cement Concrete.
4) Pile caps are always built of RCC. These are placed on top of a group of piles. 
5) Piers are always made of RCC. These are built on top of the pile caps.
6) Box girders are placed in between adjacent two piers. Box girders may be of Pre-stressed Pre-cast RCC or they may also be of STEEL. For long spans in the Padma Bridge it should obviously be steel-made box girder or truss.
7) If the main central spans are CABLE-STAYED, then the cable material must be made of STEEL.
8) The deck slab for motor carriageway shall be made of RCC.
9) However, the railway line must be supported on STEEL beams. 

I do not think, just to purchase TATA steel products from India, the govt is considering a steel made bridge. I have tried to say a bridge is always made of both concrete and steel. However, for long spans, as they are in Padma, the main box girders should better be made of STEEL, because only steel can guarantee longivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Jar Kaaj Taar Shaaje, Onno Loker Lathi Baje. Amar Desh columnist is a non-technical person, so without really knowing how a long-span bridge is built he imagined things and wrote his story. Immediately after it was published I have sent a letter to them. I would like to state some of the points in short.
> 
> 1) A bridge is always built of concrete and steel.
> 2) In case of a steel bridge, it is not that all the structural components are built of steel, as may be perceived wrongly by a non-engineer.
> 3) Foundation, built either of pneaumatic caisson or piled, are made of concrete, but with steel bars inside them. A concrete body with steel bar is called RCC or Reinforced Cement Concrete.
> 4) Pile caps are always built of RCC. These are placed on top of a group of piles.
> 5) Piers are always made of RCC. These are built on top of the pile caps.
> 6) Box girders are placed in between adjacent two piers. Box girders may be of Pre-stressed Pre-cast RCC or they may also be of STEEL. For long spans in the Padma Bridge it should obviously be steel-made box girder or truss.
> 7) If the main central spans are CABLE-STAYED, then the cable material must be made of STEEL.
> 8) The deck slab for motor carriageway shall be made of RCC.
> 9) However, the railway line must be supported on STEEL beams.
> 
> I do not think, just to purchase TATA steel products from India, the govt is considering a steel made bridge. I have tried to say a bridge is always made of both concrete and steel. However, for long spans, as they are in Padma, the main box girders should better be made of STEEL, because only steel can guarantee longivity.



Mate, you sure are different from the ones i see of your lot here. Anyway, thanks for the clarity. Beware if you continue like this, very soon you will be labeled as a "Indian Stooge" if not a RAW agent.


----------



## M_Saint

GDP Prime said:


> You know people what ur real problem is?
> U both Indians and Pakistanis are so selfish that u can easily eliminate the third country for ur own interest
> First of all this is my message to the pakistanis,
> We are now neither interested in ur Jf-17 junks nor in any millitary equipment because some patriotic bengali are predicting that we have to pay heavily for this aid,u r just trying to seduce us to raise against India.
> Betrayal,conspiracy,massacre-all this r genetically flowing in ur blood.
> Some so called bengalis cum pakistanis raised question about the 1971 war,pls do not forget that 30 million bengalis have sacrificed their lives in the hand of ur millitary,ur country could'nt establish democracy since Independence.look at us,We HAVE CONTRUCTED A STRONG MILLITARY,ECONOMY AND DEMOCRACY.
> TO THE MONSTEROUS INDIANS-there is nothing to say about u people,all of u crazy hindus who just know to hate and fight with pakistan,making nuclear missile to fire at each other.
> -I would prefer that bangladesh should not be included in the war of words between pakistan and India.
> We are not going to fight any war with India on behalf of pakistan nor we r going to destroy the diplomatic relation between Pak-BD
> To the self claimed Bangladeshi-You people pls do not post any msg to this forum.This is totally unpatriotic,if u r intelligent enough then return to BD and help us to develop our economy,we do not need any aid neither from India nor from Pakistan,just we need is that to establish our economic relation to strenghten our economy






GDP Prime said:


> Betrayal,conspiracy,massacre-all this r genetically flowing in ur blood.Some so called bengalis cum pakistanis raised question about the 1971 war,pls do not forget that 30 million bengalis have sacrificed their lives in the hand of ur millitary,ur country could'nt establish democracy since Independence



Before continuing the parody again, ask RAWAMY bastards to name only 30,000 deceased in 71. Otherwise, stop UR satanic prophecy over here. BTW we, the Ex-Pakistani-Bengalis got our so-called independence but why did not Bengali-Indians leave India to be with us, who actually engineered it for us? Hope your fish-brain would get some capital to ponder about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Says who, an indian with circular logic? I rest my case there.
> 
> Gowher Rizvi born in Murshidabad, West Bengal, India. His family moved to Bangladesh during 1947 partition. You can try hiding his indian identity and indian allegiance but will not work.
> 
> Well well well !!! in line with your logic, can india appoint Hamid Gul prominent name associated with ISI, as defecto indian foreign minister? If the answer is yes then come back with argument. If answer is no then you have no valid argument other than you are desperately supporting indian stooge govt acts in Bangladesh and supporting indian interference.


Pakistan Heads of State or Govt. Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Liaqat Ali Khan, Mirza Iskander, H.S. Suhrawardy, Gen. Pervez Musharraf were born in India. Almost all the Pakistan civil servants and P. E. Railway employees were born in India. 

Jyoti Basu, many other WB leaders and the present Chief Minister of&#12288;Tripura State were born in BD, but are leaders in India. They can help BD by becoming our agents.

Manmohan Singh was born in Pakistan. Pakistan would be very happy if he is an ISI agent. Sonia Gandhi is Italy born. Indian Govt will not like it if she is spying for Italy.

Adolf Hitler was born in Austria, but became the Chancellor of Germany. Napoleon Bonaparte was born in Corsica, which was sold by Italy to France only one year before his birth. As far as I know, Bonaparte was never dumped for spying in favour of Italy.

There are hundred other examples whereby no one can foresay a man to be a spy only because of his birthplace is different from his adopted country. Hope, no one in this Forum is suggesting a Kenyan spy in the White House. If so, then why to blame Gawher Rizvi for being born in Murshidabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Pakistan Heads of State or Govt. Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Liaqat Ali Khan, Mirza Iskander, H.S. Suhrawardy, Gen. Pervez Musharraf were born in India. Almost all the Pakistan civil servants and P. E. Railway employees were born in India.
> 
> Jyoti Basu, many other WB leaders and the present Chief Minister of&#12288;Tripura State were born in BD, but are leaders in India. They can help BD by becoming our agents.
> 
> Manmohan Singh was born in Pakistan. Pakistan would be very happy if he is an ISI agent. Sonia Gandhi is Italy born. Indian Govt will not like it if she is spying for Italy.
> 
> Adolf Hitler was born in Austria, but became the Chancellor of Germany. Napoleon Bonaparte was born in Corsica, which was sold by Italy to France only one year before his birth. As far as I know, Bonaparte was never dumped for spying in favour of Italy.
> 
> There are hundred other examples whereby no one can foresay a man to be a spy only because of his birthplace is different from his adopted country. Hope, no one in this Forum is suggesting a Kenyan spy in the White House. If so, then why to blame Gawher Rizvi for being born in Murshidabad.




Go back and read all posts I had made in this regard before making worked up comments on a case which is markedly different than simply originated from different country. Gawher Rizvi had been associated with Ford foundation and with Indian govt/sponsored subversive establishment for long enough to indicate what this guy is up to. His association with ford foundation a well known entry point for RAW in US think tank circus does prove the point that this sort of person could not be trusted for any policy making and influencing position. His Indian identity is just additional reason not to consider him for the post. 

Your post clearly shows you know very little on who is doing what in Bangladesh. Rehman Sobhan and his brothers who came from India are doing great damage to Bangladesh for long time. He was infect largely blamed for providing wrong advice to Sheikh Mujib on economic policy and aggravated post independence economy. He is one of the mastermind behind 1/11 regime led by Moeen U and two other Ahmeds. Hasan Imam a known actor who originally from west Bengal also actively running propaganda scheme against Bangladesh. List can go on &#8230;..


----------



## idune

One more proof india was behind peelkhana massacre. Awami stooge govt installed another indian stooge as BDR DG to destroy what left of BDR. 
This indian stooge DG justified killing of Bangladeshis borrowing BSF line so blatantly that he should be tried for sedation.

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## idune

Awami indian stooge govt did not give BDR permission to protect bangladesh land and let indian BSF to occupy 100 acres of Bangladesh territory.

Its worth noting Awami stooge govt installed an indian stooge as BDR DG after peelkhana massacre.

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## idune

Here is little more details about current BDR chief installed after peelkhana massacre:

Current chief is a "ghoti".

He was somehow accused or associated in President Zia assasination but whatever the reason, was not prosecuted. 

He had been trained in India.

Having this kind of history of aligning with indian involvement in Bangladesh makes its more than likely he is in RAW/indian govt payroll. 

But his recent action of stopping BDR from resisting indian occupation and indirectly supporting BSF killing Bangladeshis, make it clear; he is another RAW operative in Bangladesh.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

eastwatch said:


> Pakistan Heads of State or Govt. Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Liaqat Ali Khan, Mirza Iskander, H.S. Suhrawardy, Gen. Pervez Musharraf were born in India. Almost all the Pakistan civil servants and P. E. Railway employees were born in India.
> 
> Jyoti Basu, many other WB leaders and the present Chief Minister of&#12288;Tripura State were born in BD, but are leaders in India. They can help BD by becoming our agents.
> 
> Manmohan Singh was born in Pakistan. Pakistan would be very happy if he is an ISI agent. Sonia Gandhi is Italy born. Indian Govt will not like it if she is spying for Italy.
> 
> Adolf Hitler was born in Austria, but became the Chancellor of Germany. Napoleon Bonaparte was born in Corsica, which was sold by Italy to France only one year before his birth. As far as I know, Bonaparte was never dumped for spying in favour of Italy.
> 
> There are hundred other examples whereby no one can foresay a man to be a spy only because of his birthplace is different from his adopted country. Hope, no one in this Forum is suggesting a Kenyan spy in the White House. If so, then why to blame Gawher Rizvi for being born in Murshidabad.



How so true comrade! Vietnam's greatest leader (and "founder"), Ho Chi Minh was Chinese. Laos greatest leader (and "founder") was Vietnamese, forgot his name. The founder of Thailand was Chinese. That's just how the world works.


----------



## EjazR

M_Saint said:


> Before continuing the parody again, ask RAWAMY bastards to name only 30,000 deceased in 71.



I guess that figure is based on the Hamoodur Rahman Comission which was counting statistic for only the two week period where the actual war took place.

If you include the civil war like situation that existed for the previous seven months the numbers were considerably higher.


Hamoodur Rehman report excerpts
Special Supplements - Zulfikar Ali Bhutto - The Hamood ur Rehman Commission Report

TIME magazine article BEFORE the actual war started
The World: East Pakistan: Even the Skies WeepTIME


----------



## eastwatch

EjazR said:


> I guess that figure is based on the Hamoodur Rahman Comission which was counting statistic for only the two week period where the actual war took place.
> 
> If you include the civil war like situation that existed for the previous seven months the numbers were considerably higher.
> 
> Hamoodur Rehman report excerpts
> Special Supplements - Zulfikar Ali Bhutto - The Hamood ur Rehman Commission Report
> 
> TIME magazine article BEFORE the actual war started
> The World: East Pakistan: Even the Skies WeepTIME


Only three or four months ago a British NGO has declared the 1971 death figure at 269,000. However, this figure included people from both the contesting parties as well as due to malnutrition and hunger.

The 269,000 figure shows that there was indeed a genocide by the Pakistan army and their Razakar collaborators. In fact, the Razakars were more deadly than the army itself because they knew all the terrains and all those who were pro-BD. These Razakars were merciless killers.

I believe, instead of going after superficial number of deaths, the govt of BD should have made a survey of the deaths in 1972. Still now it is possible to find out how many were killed. The first AL govt invited people to lodge claims for compensation for the deaths of their family members.

When only 92,000 names were submitted, the file was closed, because it would have disproved the AL claims of 3 million killed.


----------



## M_Saint

EjazR said:


> I guess that figure is based on the Hamoodur Rahman Comission which was counting statistic for only the two week period where the actual war took place.
> 
> If you include the civil war like situation that existed for the previous seven months the numbers were considerably higher.
> 
> 
> Hamoodur Rehman report excerpts
> Special Supplements - Zulfikar Ali Bhutto - The Hamood ur Rehman Commission Report
> 
> TIME magazine article BEFORE the actual war started
> The World: East Pakistan: Even the Skies WeepTIME


You can twist, turn and create a big smoke screen to deceive people but people with Iman and insight are capable of outing such fakeness.
Hamudur Rahman's was the only one that made the judicial inquiry but soldier's log books, diary and book like 'The way it was', which was written by Z Khan that happened to arrest SK Mujib and led Opp 'Search Light' were consistent with the make up of around 26,000 (dead) figure. *Any honest mathematician, statistician or logician would ask the authenticity of UN, Western, Russian or India's dissemination since they were all in to break PAK up*. Furthermore, during the warring period almost all the concocted stories were written from India since Western and Soviet journos resided over there. *If leaders of a country had rage over another for 1000 years and it prepared meticulously for another's annihilation then wouldn't it make more sense for not to believe its stories against another*? From March 25th to 2nd week of MAY. 71, the number of casualty happened to be around 4-5,000 on both sides, mostly because of the usage of the overwhelming forces by W Pakistani soldiers and then country became civil war torn, sporadic-guerilla war field, where casualty couldn't be in mass scale due to the nature of such war, country's homogeneity, its terrain and logistics. This continued up to Sept, 71 and after that intensity started to pick again when Muktis became bolder by Indian push and from the third week of NOV to DEC, 16 casualty of Indian and Pakistani forces were well documented. When 37, 187 army personal were pitched against 75 Mils and they along with civilian W Pakistanis (Total around 90,000) were burdened with feeding population and running the country , common sense would tell us that they were overstretched and why would they kill those people for whom they invested so much at the first place? *So, genocide by PAK forces was worse ever lie that perfectly fit in Indian, Western scheme to linger the Bengali hatred against W Pakistanis, so they couldn't unite, get stronger ever like Moguls.*


----------



## idune

india did not even let Awami team to visit Tipai site but this very team is spreading deception that they are convinced indian does not have any ill motive and Tipai dam will do no harm.

There are couple of things to be noticed, in order to visit Tipai dam site one does not has to go delhi. Second helicopter is not only means to reach Tapai. 

Awami Indian stooge parrots are with another attempt of deception.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tipai team returns home &#8216;convinced&#8217; *
Staff Correspondent 

The Bangladesh parliamentary delegation returned home &#8216;convinced&#8217; that India&#8217;s Tipaimukh project was still in a conceptual stage and New Delhi would not do anything harmful for Bangladesh at the site. Delegation leader Abdur Razzak also claimed that they now have in hand enough information, which was not gathered in last 20-25 years, to check with local experts and assess the environmental impacts from any such project on the common river Barak in Manipur state of India.
&#8216;Both the Indian external affairs and power ministers reiterated the pledge of Indian prime minister Manmohan Singh that India would not implement any project which will do harm to Bangladesh,&#8217; he said Tuesday at the Zia International Airport immediately after the team&#8217;s return from New Delhi.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/aug/05/front.html#2


----------



## idune

Indian awami stooge govt and its head stooge decided to change BDR name, profile and weaken BDR as defence institution. BDR now run by indian proxy a ghoti who already agrees with BSF killing of innocent Bangladeshis. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

*BDR proposed to be renamed BGB * 


Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) is going to be renamed 'Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB)' as the proposal came in a presentation made to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wednesday about reorganising the mutiny-ridden paramilitary force, report agencies.

New BDR Director General Major General Mainul Islam made the presentation at the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), also proposing change in the uniform of the border guards.

Briefing journalists, Prime Minister's Press Secretary Abul Kalam Azad said the Prime Minister described the overall proposal on BDR restructuring as "well".

Referring to the presentation, Abul Kalam Azad said the uniform of the border guards has been proposed to be changed while the force's theme 'Simante Atandra Prahari' is to be kept unchanged. 

Besides, Azad said, the proposal was also made to bring a slight change in the border force's logo.

After bringing the necessary changes, the proposal would be sent to the ministry concerned for further proceedings. 

Maj Gen Mainul Islam, during the presentation, highly praised Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's "wise and visionary" steps in tackling the February 25-26 BDR carnage skillfully.
.
.
.
BDR proposed to be renamed BGB


----------



## Tango25

Wow. What a thread, filled with derogatory and bigoted remarks.

Idune, if you really hate India so much, I suggest that you move your country to somewhere in the middle of the Pacific ocean, otherwise India is going to remain your neighbour for a long, long time, and you might die of a heart attack due to all that hatred.


----------



## arihant

Tango25 said:


> Wow. What a thread, filled with derogatory and bigoted remarks.
> 
> Idune, if you really hate India so much, I suggest that you move your country to somewhere in the middle of the Pacific ocean, because India is going to remain your neighbour for a long, long time.



Brother not to be too angry. You will find some dozens of Idune here. They are not in favor of Bangladesh but are just against India.

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

So even change of name includes India's objective to weaken the Bangladesh. That is idiotic thing.


----------



## khabib

idune said:


> Indian awami stooge govt and its head stooge decided to change BDR name, profile and weaken BDR as defence institution. BDR now run by indian proxy a ghoti who already agrees with BSF killing of innocent Bangladeshis.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *BDR proposed to be renamed BGB *
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) is going to be renamed 'Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB)' as the proposal came in a presentation made to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wednesday about reorganising the mutiny-ridden paramilitary force, report agencies.
> 
> New BDR Director General Major General Mainul Islam made the presentation at the Prime Minister's Office (PMO), also proposing change in the uniform of the border guards.
> 
> Briefing journalists, Prime Minister's Press Secretary Abul Kalam Azad said the Prime Minister described the overall proposal on BDR restructuring as "well".
> 
> Referring to the presentation, Abul Kalam Azad said the uniform of the border guards has been proposed to be changed while the force's theme 'Simante Atandra Prahari' is to be kept unchanged.
> 
> Besides, Azad said, the proposal was also made to bring a slight change in the border force's logo.
> 
> After bringing the necessary changes, the proposal would be sent to the ministry concerned for further proceedings.
> 
> Maj Gen Mainul Islam, during the presentation, highly praised Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's "wise and visionary" steps in tackling the February 25-26 BDR carnage skillfully.
> .
> .
> .
> BDR proposed to be renamed BGB




Praise Sheikh Hasina by a sitting Major General ?? Now all the general are becoming Chamcha ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Tango25 said:


> Wow. What a thread, filled with derogatory and bigoted remarks.
> 
> Idune, if you really hate India so much, I suggest that you move your country to somewhere in the middle of the Pacific ocean, otherwise India is going to remain your neighbour for a long, long time, and you might die of a heart attack due to all that hatred.




When you are killing 2-3 people of my country everyday, what else do you expect. Give flowers to india.

Saying that, Ball is in the court of india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Awami govt in ultimate indian stooge act had prevented and preventing BDR from using their weapons. Thus making way fro BSF to occupy Bangladesh territory. In Tamabil frontier bsf has occupied 52 acres land because awami govt has prevented BDR from using their weapons. When BDR sought waiver for already banned wepon use Awami stooge govt refused.

Awami league and its digital fan club wants trial for war criminals. These awami govt who are making way for india to occupy Bangladeshi territory should be punished under same law.


http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...ionID=home&AZA=TMPOVCVK&oldIssueID=2009/08/21


----------



## idune

_While one awami minister admitted that sovereignty of Bangladesh in jeopardy and other stooge minister busy giving away sovereignty by relinquishing sovereign rights over port._



> Although none seems interested in taking the Government into some semblance of accountability, a number of senior Ministers are making casual but candid hints about the regime being beholden to powers without.
> 
> "The sovereignty of the nation is limited now due to different reasons," said Finance Minister AMA Muhith on August 18 during a meeting at Chittagong Circuit House, without elaborating the reasons per se. Then, on August 20, Commerce Minister Farooq Khan said in Akhaura during a visit near the Tripura border, "there is nothing called this port is ours and that port is theirs. Everybody can use everybody else's ports."
> 
> HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> "The sovereignty of the nation is limited now due to different reasons," said Finance Minister AMA Muhith on August 18 during a meeting at Chittagong Circuit House, without elaborating the reasons per se. Then, on August 20, Commerce Minister Farooq Khan said in Akhaura during a visit near the Tripura border, "there is nothing called this port is ours and that port is theirs. Everybody can use everybody else's ports."


Patriot of BD like you needs to ask these stooges then why INDIA erects fence in its border? Why doesn't it allow our goods to enter in
its territory as freely as we do etc?


----------



## idune

_In another stooge act Faruk Khan allowed indian eggs in the market without bird flu test and exposing Bangladesh population to indian bird flu._


> *Indian eggs released without bird flu test *
> Asif Showkat
> 
> Consignments of about three lakh pieces of Indian egg were cleared off Benapole customs Monday night and delivered to dealers without bird flu tests, port sources said.
> .
> .
> Official sources said agriculture minister Matia Chowdhury opposed the idea of lifting egg import ban considering the interest of local industry which just recovered from the 2007 bird flu shocks. *The egg import decision was finally taken at the insistence of commerce minister Faruk Khan,* who has been under severe criticism for failing to keep prices in check.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/sep/02/busi.html


----------



## IndiaNews98

^OH ****. Looks like Awami-RAW conspiracy to spread bird flu in Bangladesh.

(I know, its a cliche, but I think its justified if a guy posts bird-flu related news in this thread)


----------



## glomex

idune said:


> _In another stooge act Faruk Khan allowed indian eggs in the market without bird flu test and exposing Bangladesh population to indian bird flu._



Indian Bird Flu...........Wow......I never knew that Disease have a nationality.....


----------



## eastwatch

glomex said:


> Indian Bird Flu...........Wow......I never knew that Disease have a nationality.....


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8230996.stm

INDIAN SWINE FLU DEATHS TOP 100 

There are more than 2,400 cases of the H1N1 flu strain in India 
The number of people to die of swine flu in India has crossed 100, health officials say.

The new deaths have been reported from the states of Karnataka, Chhattisgarh and the worst-hit Maharashtra state. 

Deaths have now been reported in at least eight Indian cities, with the death toll highest in the city of Pune. 

There are nearly 4,000 cases of the H1N1 virus in India. Some schools have closed temporarily because of the outbreak of the disease. 

Reports say some 15 patients are undergoing treatment for the flu in various hospitals in Pune, where 31 people have died of the infection. 

Maharashtra state has recorded the highest number of deaths (48) followed by Tamil Nadu (15) and capital Delhi (12), the reports say. 

Last month, colleges and cinemas in Mumbai were temporarily closed because of fears about the spread of flu. 

The virus is thought to have killed more than 1,700 people around the world. 

On Monday, Bangladesh reported its first fatality. 

The swine flu (H1N1) virus first emerged in Mexico in April and has since spread to many countries. 

Many of India's confirmed cases of swine flu have been among people who have returned from overseas travel. 

Passenger screening has been introduced across India's main 22 international airports.


----------



## eastwatch

After reading the BBC news above, I have become grateful to Indian leaders for erecting the border fence. It is needed to protect BD population from being contaminated with not only Indian swine flu, but also AIDS, TB, diarrhoea and other diseases.

Faruk Khan should be sacked for allowing Indian eggs into our country without first checking the presence of Indian viruses. Look, immediately after this there are reports of flues in BD. See another report of Indian disease. What happened to that G-20 first-world country? BBC, in its reporting, has brought down India to a developing country status.
=========================================
BBC NEWS | South Asia | India diarrhoea outbreak kills 26

INDIA DIARROEA OUTBREAK KILLS 26 
By Sanjaya Jena in Bhubaneshwar 

An outbreak of diarrhoea in the eastern Indian state of Orissa has claimed 26 lives, a state minister has said.

The deaths have been reported in several villages in Kalahandi district, Health Minister Prasanna Acharya said. 

Local newspapers put the death toll at 38. Health officials say 237 people suffering from the disease have been admitted to hospitals. 

Diarrhoea is a major killer in the world and is thought to be responsible for around 4&#37; of all deaths. 

Remote villages

A team of doctors from the federal National Institute of Communicable Diseases (NICD) has travelled to the affected villages and begun an investigation into the causes of the outbreak.

DIARRHOEA 
Diarrhoea is the passage of three or more loose or liquid stools per day, or more frequently than is normal for the individual
Usually a symptom of gastrointestinal infection, caused by a variety of bacterial, viral and parasitic organisms
Infection spread through contaminated food or drinking-water, or from person to person due to poor hygiene
Severe diarrhoea leads to fluid loss, and may be life-threatening 
Consumption of contaminated water and ******* food by local people may have led to the deaths, health officials say. 

Doctors and paramedics are struggling to reach the remote villages, often having to walk five to seven kilometres in the absence of any roads. 

Health Minister Prasanna Acharya said 100 doctors travelling in mobile medical vans had been deployed to fight the outbreak. 

There is an acute shortage of doctors in Kalahandi district - against the government-sanctioned 173 doctors in local hospitals, only 101 have been employed. 

Many doctors are unwilling to serve in remote areas in India. 

Kalahandi is one of the poorest parts of India and hunger and starvation deaths have been reported from this district in the past. 

Drinking water here often comes from waterfalls and drains, which are usually contaminated. 

More than 100 people died in a major outbreak of cholera two years ago in the Kalahandi, Bolangir and Koraput districts of Orissa.


----------



## glomex

eastwatch said:


> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Indian swine flu deaths top 100
> 
> INDIAN SWINE FLU DEATHS TOP 100
> 
> There are more than 2,400 cases of the H1N1 flu strain in India
> The number of people to die of swine flu in India has crossed 100, health officials say.
> 
> The new deaths have been reported from the states of Karnataka, Chhattisgarh and the worst-hit Maharashtra state.
> 
> Deaths have now been reported in at least eight Indian cities, with the death toll highest in the city of Pune.
> 
> There are nearly 4,000 cases of the H1N1 virus in India. Some schools have closed temporarily because of the outbreak of the disease.
> 
> Reports say some 15 patients are undergoing treatment for the flu in various hospitals in Pune, where 31 people have died of the infection.
> 
> Maharashtra state has recorded the highest number of deaths (48) followed by Tamil Nadu (15) and capital Delhi (12), the reports say.
> 
> Last month, colleges and cinemas in Mumbai were temporarily closed because of fears about the spread of flu.
> 
> The virus is thought to have killed more than 1,700 people around the world.
> 
> On Monday, Bangladesh reported its first fatality.
> 
> *The swine flu (H1N1) virus first emerged in Mexico in April and has since spread to many countries. *
> *
> Many of India's confirmed cases of swine flu have been among people who have returned from overseas travel. *
> 
> Passenger screening has been introduced across India's main 22 international airports.



Swine flue (Inf H1N1) originated in Mexico.....2009 flu pandemic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read highlighted areas of your post ....for more information..


----------



## leonblack08

In Bangladesh we cook our foods properly.So even if the egg is infected with bird flu,it will not be of any harm.As far as I know.

If importing these eggs reduce the egg price,then it might not be that bad move in short term.But we have to take care of our own poultry industry.

currently a single egg costs TK.8.Which is over normal people's reach.If importing from India reduces it to at least 5,then I think its a good move for Short term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

BD govt has already stopped the import of cheap eggs from the swine flu infested India. Govt did not say the true reason for the stoppage, but it seems BD is worried about flu. It has already spread. Allah knows what is going to happen.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> currently a single egg costs TK.8.Which is over normal people's reach.If importing from India reduces it to at least 5,then I think its a good move for Short term.



I think it will be better to subsidize farmer rather than import from India. We need to support our local farmer so that they will be encourage to grow the industry otherwise it will die out because they will lose interest. We must support our farmers in every sectors otherwise we will be totally dependable on India's products which will be disastrous to our local market. 

Think about the long term effect brother.


----------



## Jako

Ahahah...swine flue infested egg!...'indian' flu.....!!!.....lol......next time sokale pet porishkar na holeo amader dosh deben!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> I think it will be better to subsidize farmer rather than import from India. We need to support our local farmer so that they will be encourage to grow the industry otherwise it will die out because they will lose interest. We must support our farmers in every sectors otherwise we will be totally dependable on India's products which will be disastrous to our local market.
> 
> *Think about the long term effect brother*.



Yes bro,as I told before its good for short term.

Good news is poultry industry will get some boost as local banks are raising funds for it.I posted the news on economy thread.


----------



## ouiouiouiouiouioui

bangladesh has to play a greater ole..and shud focus internally...about poverty, and socio-economic issues...resolve them first than concentrate on international relationships


----------



## ashwin

Al-zakir said:


> Do you support cross marriage between Hindus, Buddhist and Muslim based on language as you claim to be descendant of Hindu and Buddhist? if not than shut the **** as you lost your brain and self dignity from extreme confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested what Hindu bangla speaking wanted. We didn't create Pakistan to takes Hindus side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bihari are Muslim thus of course we share the culture and history.
> 
> 
> 
> Try it and you will be ******* sorry. Only reason Bangladesh still around because of back from Islamic world you brain wash.



So you dont care about what a Hindu has to say? Do you know who wrote your National Anthem.

You mean to say Bihar is muslim intensive state? Check your facts right.


----------



## idune

Chief indian stooge in Bangladesh Hasina put out deception show in parliament by saying current Asian highway is not threat to sovereignty. Chief stooge even tried to deceive people by calling the fact proposed route connects one part of india with other as propaganda.

Chief stooge Hasina even eluded Asian highway will not only connect Bangladesh with India, but also with Iran, Europe and the middle eastern countries. But she would fail miserably to answer if india would or given access to go to Nepal or Bhutan just less than 100 miles awar. Forget about Iran.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *Asian Highway no threat to sovereignty: PM*
> Dhaka, Sept 9 (bdnews24.com)Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has told parliament that Bangladesh will control the stretch of the proposed Asian Highway that in all probability will run through its territory before re-entering India, despite the perceived threat to sovereignty.
> 
> While answering to questions on Wednesday, she said Bangladesh would have the control of the highway.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> "It will not only connect Bangladesh with India, but also with Iran, Europe and the middle eastern countries.
> 
> Asian Highway no threat to sovereignty: PM :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

*No mention of Tipaimukh issue in Dhaka-Delhi talks*

Resolution of longstanding matters agreed: Increased regional connectivity involving India, Nepal, Bhutan, Bangladesh discussed


Wednesday September 09 2009 11:05:03 AM BDT


Bangladesh and India agreed to resolve the longstanding issues of demarcation of their boundary, including the exchange of enclaves and adverse possessions, in a single package. The two sides also talked the contentions over delimitation of maritime boundary and agreed that "the issue should be settled to mutual satisfaction through negotiations".(UNB, Dhaka)

The agreement came as Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni and Indian External Affairs Minister SM Krishna held wide-ranging talks on all the burning bilateral issues in New Delhi Tuesday to update the ties between the two neighbours. 

Officials from the Indian capital told UNB that the talks, held at Hyderabad House, lasted over two hours from 11 am (IST) covering entire gamut of bilateral relations, including sharing the waters of common rivers, commercial and economic issues, security and border issues, people-to-people contact. 

Increased connectivity in the region, particularly involving India, Nepal, Bhutan and Bangladesh, figured prominently in discussion, Foreign Ministry sources in Dhaka said. The issues of cooperation in power sector, including the import of power from India to Bangladesh, and Indian assistance for upgrading railway sector and procurement of locomotives, passenger coaches and buses with Indian assistance, also came up for discussion.

The possibility of Indian assistance for capital dredging of ports and rivers in Bangladesh was also raised, in which the Indian side expressed positive interest. 

Foreign Minister Dr Dipu Moni requested her Indian counterpart to allow greater market access of Bangladeshi products to the Indian market by offering greater duty-free access and also removal of non-tariff and para-tariff barriers.

The meeting agreed to upgrade the infrastructures of the Land Customs Stations on both sides of the border for greater facilitation of trade.

Both sides also discussed the possibility of easing the visa procedure, particularly for businessmen, patients, students and government officials.

The possibility of opening border haats for the benefit of the people in the border areas and transportation of equipment for a power plant in Tripura through Ashuganj were also discussed at the meeting. "The two sides agreed that all issues would be addressed taking into consideration the aspirations of the peoples of the two countries and for their mutual benefit," said a message received here.

Dr Dipu Moni invited SM Krishna to visit Bangladesh at his earliest convenience. The Indian Minister accepted the invitation with pleasure.

Before the delegation-level meeting, Dipu Moni and Krishna had one-to-one talk in a 10-minute lead-in.

Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes, Bangladesh High Commissioner Tarique Ahmed Karim and DG (South Asia) Mohammad Imran were present from Bangladesh side while Indian External Affairs Secretary Nirupoma Rao was present on the host side.

Later in the day, Dr Dipu Moni called on Indian Prime Minister Dr Manmohan Singh and had a meeting with Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee. She is also scheduled to meet some other Ministers and dignitaries during her stay in New Delhi.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=283815

*I didn't expect this thing to open her ugly mouth infront of her master. *


----------



## paritosh

leonblack08 said:


> In Bangladesh we cook our foods properly.So even if the egg is infected with bird flu,it will not be of any harm.As far as I know.
> 
> If importing these eggs reduce the egg price,then it might not be that bad move in short term.But we have to take care of our own poultry industry.
> 
> currently a single egg costs TK.8.Which is over normal people's reach.If importing from India reduces it to at least 5,then I think its a good move for Short term.



leon mate...flue virus don't survive for long outside body fluids...they are transmitted through close proximity sneezing and coughing...like any normal flue...this swine flue is a morphed fluenza virus for which there is no concrete treatment...but it's not that scary...more people die from normal flue than the swine flue any day...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

_An analysis of indian stooges deception ploy_

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Dipu Moni's Delhi meet leaves burning issues untouched *

Faisal Rahim 

Foreign minister Dr Dipu Moni again used Hilsha fish and special Chamcham sweetmeat to grease the country's diplomatic wheel with Delhi, but on her return the country is still not aware what outcome she carried back from her first ever official visit and talks with Indian leaders.
As per the foreign ministry handout release, she did not even raise the Tipaimukh issue with Indian water resource minister while she met him in the Indian capital although it is increasingly agitating the common people here and slowly taking them to street actions.
She held discussion on broader water sharing issues and the need for holding meetings of the Joint Rivers Commission (JRC) with Indian foreign minister S M Krishna and finance minister Pranab Mukherji who in fact works as the postbox of the two countries' burning issues.

* Critical issues untouched*
Security and trade issues, water transit through Ashuganj river port and fixation of undecided borders including exchange of enclaves came up for discussion in the meetings, news reports said. But critical issues like transit and Tipaimukh were conspicuously absent in discussion as the released statements from both sides showed.
Dipu Moni said she did not feel like raising the Tipaimukh issue with Indian minister on the basis of Indian Prime Minister Dr Monohon Singh's earlier assurance that Delhi will not do anything, which will bring embarrassment to Sheikh Hasina. On some other occasions she reiterated the Indian assurances which said Delhi will not withdraw water from Tipaimukh dam to cause problem in the downstream and so there is nothing to worry about it.

*Critical watch on persons*
In fact working on India's verbal assurance, Sheikh Hasina's government is maintaining a critical watch on persons of different organizations who are talking the Tipaimukh issue seriously from environmental and national security viewpoints and taking all steps to put down any movement.
Like Monmohon Singh, Sheikh Hasina also does not want to see here growing any anti-Indian movement which may put Indian leadership in the dock. But to the real issue whether the Indian government will stop the Tipaimukh project is still in the dark. As all indication show, Delhi is committed to implement even though local communities are also vehemently opposing it for saving their existence.

*Farakka Barrage: 1974*
Even on Farakka Barrage issue, analysts here say, India gave all assurance of protecting Bangladesh's legitimate interest when it commissioned the barrage in 1974. But later development showed the northwestern part of Bangladesh is drying up from shortage of river waters and desertification is fast advancing to turn riverbeds into sand dunes. In respect of Tipaimukh the same may happen to the country's northeast, analysts say.
News report prior to her departure for Delhi said, Dipu Moni would hold discussion on a package deal over several issues. But on her return there is no clear statement on the outcome as to what serious issue came up in the package and if she had any divergence of views on critical issues.
The statement from Delhi and on return to Dhaka said the leaderships from both the countries are working on schemes which will take the people-to-people relations of both the countries to a new height. Foreign office, moreover said Dipu Moni's visit to Delhi may be viewed as preparatory to Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to Delhi next month. But during her forthcoming visit, the first one since her becoming prime minister, will not see signing of any agreement, some news report quoted official sources here focusing on her visit.

*AH: Corridor for India*
But Sheikh Hasina's government here is not sitting idle either. The cabinet has already approved the Bangladesh portion of the Asian Highway (AH) from Jessore and Banglabandha in Dinajpur as entry points to Tamabil in Sylhet as the exit point to re-enter it again to India. It will then cross to Myanmar at Tamu point over Mijoram to run eastward.
Sheikh Hasina told Parliament last week that she would not risk isolation of the country from the global network on so-called concerns over security issues. She said Bangladesh would maintain its control over this section of the highway, so there is no cause of concern at all.
This is how she is opening the transit corridor for India; analysts here believe pointing out it may create new problems for Bangladesh at the end. Both the countries will then sign a transit protocol to use the Asian Highway for transportation of goods and passengers. Since Bangladesh will have to use the Indian part of the AH to go to Myanmar, it will have to agree to give transit to India on reciprocal basis.

* Narrow hilly paths, insurgency*
But given the long terrain and hilly narrow paths and security risks in the Seven Sisters of Indian northeast from operating insurgency, businessmen or tourists from here to East Asia are not likely to use it or benefit from it either. Yet the Awami League government may then sign such agreement to open the corridor to Indian traffic.
News report said World Bank (WB) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) are bringing increasing pressure on the Awami League-led grand coalition government to agree to the present Asian Highway routes to give transit facility to Delhi under the cover of the global network.They are using the corridor facility as a condition to loans that the government is now seeking from both the agencies to build the Padma bridge which is an election pledge of the government and viewed as a big political investment to strengthen Awami League (AL) vote bank in the country's southwest. The US government is also working behind the move to bring strategic advantage to its newly discovered regional ally.

* Delhi's strategic scores*
Analysts here believe the present AL government is behaving like a subservient one. Most of the ministers, besides foreign minister Dipu Moni are increasingly speaking for Indian strategic advantage in the name of regional connectivity. Finance minister AMA Muhith said recently Bangladesh as a transit country would benefit the most from it. Commerce minister Faruq Khan vowed to open Chittagong and Mongla ports to Indian business under the so-called ambitious scheme of making them regional business hub. Everything is going here to fulfill Delhi's strategic scores. The only thing absent or out of visibility here is formal Dhaka-Delhi contacts. It may be part of a skillful designed strategy to avoid demonstrative effect on the common people.
Political analysts here say the Indian Prime Minister Dr Manmohon Singh's policy of 'not doing anything may bring embarrassment to Sheikh Hasina.' It sounds like saying that India has put big investment in her and so it is careful not to put her to risk. But the question is whether Mr Singh hears the cries of the common people here as much as he bothers the political stake of Sheikh Hasina as their big friend in Bangladesh. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Out of frustration, Mahmudur Rahman is asking why would the people of BD pay for RAWAMY dalaly/stoogiaries??....

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## idune

_Indian Awami stooges at helm of Bangladesh govt, Bangladesh claim over maritime boundary with Indian has been sidelined. All the while india encroached thousands of kilometers of Bangladesh maritime territory. But Awami stooge govt had made providing india transit access its priority._

-------------------------------------------------
MARITIME BOUNDARIES
*Dhaka yet to counter Indian claims *
Raheed Ejaz 

Bangladesh will take time, at least several months, to raise its objection at the United Nations to New Delhi&#8217;s claim over certain areas in the Bay of Bengal which has led to a dispute over demarcating maritime boundaries between the two neighbours.

Foreign ministry officials told New Age that India has already submitted its claim on maritime delimitation to the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf, a UN body to deal with the law of the seas, in May 2009, one month ahead of its deadline.

&#8216;The commission is scheduled to ask Indian authorities for the hearing over its submission by March, 2010 and we are preparing to submit our response on Indian claims immediately before the hearing,&#8217; said an official dealing with the process of Bangladesh&#8217;s claims over maritime boundary. Officials in Dhaka said that they were working out the country&#8217;s response to the Indian claims in the Bay of Bengal, but preferred to take time to strengthen its claims incorporating various arguments.

With regards to delimitation of maritime boundary, the two South Asian neighbours have contentions over two areas&#8212;that of natural prolongation of the continental shelf and the baseline. India has argued that the course of the natural prolongation of continental shelf is from east to west which is rejected by Bangladesh saying it is from north to south.

For delimitation of maritime boundary both Bangladesh and India have some overlapping claims on baselines.Bangladesh is preparing its case for extraction of marine resources, especially gas exploration, in the Bay of Bengal, but has not been able to invite tenders for block biddings as its maritime boundary has not been demarcated as yet.

According to the United Nations Convention on Law of the Seas, Bangladesh must demarcate its sea boundaries by July 27, 2011, India by June 29, 2009 and Myanmar by May 21, 2009. &#8216;We are taking preparations to put forward our objection at the UN by June to Myanmar&#8217;s claim and by November to India&#8217;s claim in the Bay of Bengal,&#8217; an official involved with the issue told New Age.

Myanmar has already submitted its claim on maritime delimitation to the Commission on the Limits of the Continental Shelf, and Bangladesh put its response at the UN to Myanmar&#8217;s claim in July, 2009. As per the UN provision, claims submitted by any country would not be taken for final consideration before settling the objection raised by a neighbouring country which might have overlapping claims.

Bangladesh resumed negotiations with India and Myanmar last year, during the regime of the military-controlled interim government, after a lapse of almost three decades. Dhaka opted to go for negotiations as India and Myanmar recently opposed Bangladesh&#8217;s offshore block biddings for exploration of oil and gas even within its own territorial waters as Dhaka did not have an internationally accepted exclusive economic zone.

Bangladesh has problems with India and Myanmar on the issue of &#8216;starting point&#8217; on how to mark the coastlines from the exclusive economic zone that has apparently overlapped claims of the three neighbouring countries due to the funnel-like shape of the Bay of Bengal. A country is supposed to enjoy its rights to fish and extract and explore other marine resources in its exclusive economic zone, an area of 200 nautical miles into an adjacent sea, according to international maritime law. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/sep/16/front.html


----------



## idune

Chief indian stooge UN trip and no mention of imminent danger of upstream dam in all major int'l river flowing into Bangladesh. And then offcource Awami and BBC media lie of second Bangla speech in UN. 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> _Indian Awami stooges at helm of Bangladesh govt, Bangladesh claim over maritime boundary with Indian has been sidelined. All the while *india encroached thousands of kilometers of Bangladesh maritime territory*. *But Awami stooge govt had made providing india transit access its priority*._



Of course, coming from your mouth, no proof is needed whatsoever for this encroachment. How stupid of us! .... the fools in delhi and dhaka want to take the gentelman's route , when simply a small war can sort things out.

On the transit route ... I suspect if you have checked on the time lines of this transit agreement... have you? ... Maybe i can help. Some gentlemen called Zia Ur Rehman (rings any bell to you?) signed this way back in 1980. Ofcourse it was a RAW conspiracy. Then in 1993 , his wife Mrs.Khaleda Zia signed the SAPTA (which mentions the transit routes for us). I suspect , this time too RAW hatched a major conspiracy against BD.

On other hand...Are this two on your list of approved Indian Stooge List ? .. are they? or is this reserved for AL ?

Thanks , LieDune.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> And then offcource Awami and *BBC media lie *of second Bangla speech in UN.



OMG  .... BBC too. Thanks for letting us know about BBC. I never would have known.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Of course, coming from your mouth, no proof is needed whatsoever for this encroachment. How stupid of us! .... the fools in delhi and dhaka want to take the gentelman's route , when simply a small war can sort things out.
> 
> On the transit route ... I suspect if you have checked on the time lines of this transit agreement... have you? ... Maybe i can help. Some gentlemen called Zia Ur Rehman (rings any bell to you?) signed this way back in 1980. Ofcourse it was a RAW conspiracy. Then in 1993 , his wife Mrs.Khaleda Zia signed the SAPTA (which mentions the transit routes for us). I suspect , this time too RAW hatched a major conspiracy against BD.
> 
> On other hand...Are this two on your list of approved Indian Stooge List ? .. are they? or is this reserved for AL ?
> 
> Thanks , LieDune.



Proofs of indian encroachment all over the forum, hope you dont want me to start another thread reflecting indian occupation of neighbors land.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/18518-indian-ships-enter-bangladesh-waters.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/30198-india-trying-occupy-bangladesh-territory.html


Your ignorance and desperation cound not be any more clear. India has water transit since 1970s and that treaty has been renewed by every govt has NOTHING to do with land transit. Neither does SAPTA. And does not matter who allows india transit, BNP or Awami league; is enemy of state.

And if you like to keep on name calling I can come up with very attractive name for you that other indians would not like. I would give you one more chance to correct yourself before I return the favor.


----------



## blueoval79

Bangladeshi Troll ahoyeee.... . Could not stop corrupt politicians from forming and incapable government full of corrupt bangladeshis.....blame it on India......funny
verryy funny...


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Proofs of indian encroachment all over the forum, hope you dont want me to start another thread reflecting indian occupation of neighbors land.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/18518-indian-ships-enter-bangladesh-waters.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/30198-india-trying-occupy-bangladesh-territory.html
> 
> 
> Your ignorance and desperation cound not be any more clear.


As usual, you steer away from topic. My earlier reply was to your post where you claim we encroached on your maritime territory. Can you let readers know what PROOF do you have on encroachment?. 
Encroachment defination as per oxFord is when i build something on your property. 

Moore's island WAS NEVER EVER a BD property to begin with(search on Google), if you ever had any administration/military function there, kindly show us the proof. We have a dispute purely because our maritime boundaries have not yet been finalized. Once done, this issue will be finalized.





> India has water transit since 1970s and that treaty has been renewed by every govt has NOTHING to do with land transit. Neither does SAPTA. And does not matter who allows india transit, BNP or Awami league; is enemy of state.


I agree with your point. My point is, keep your shower for BNP as well. Poor ol AL is far better than the previous loonies of BNP.



> And if you like to keep on name calling I can come up with very attractive name for you that other indians would not like. I would give you one more chance to correct yourself before I return the favor.


Oo boy, you scared me...Anyway , im far better than some of your religious bigot's. Take your shot. Prove me right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

With blessing from indian stooge Awami govt, indians including state minister from indian intruded into Bangladesh without any visa or any formalities. All the while local Awami stooges stood by to encourage such indian intrusion. To prove how bigger indian stooge this awami govt is indian state minister stated that its possible for him to intrude without any int'l border formalites because Awami govt is in power.

Its only relevent to mention that Bangladeshis are killed by indians every other day accusing them for traspassing.

One more proof this Awami stooge govt is for serving indians and indian interest than for people of Bangladesh.


AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> With blessing from indian stooge Awami govt, indians including state minister from indian intruded into Bangladesh without any visa or any formalities. All the while local Awami stooges stood by to encourage such indian intrusion. To prove how bigger indian stooge this awami govt is indian state minister stated that its possible for him to intrude without any int'l border formalites because Awami govt is in power.
> 
> Its only relevent to mention that Bangladeshis are killed by indians every other day accusing them for traspassing.
> 
> One more proof this Awami stooge govt is for serving indians and indian interest than for people of Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



Can you translate what is written.. its in bangla.


----------



## khabib

>>Stumper Wrote: I agree with your point. My point is, keep your shower for BNP as well. Poor ol AL is far better than the previous loonies of BNP.


Oh yes. Just too good for India only !!


----------



## Hulk

idune said:


> After meeting with indian high commissioner in Dhaka Awami ministers taken on assignment for indian propaganda. Two ministers (water transport minister Ashraful Aming Chaudhury and water management minister Romesh Chandra Shill) stating Tipaimukh dam will not harm Bangladesh but will benefit Bangladesh. Any one living in Bangladesh (irrespective of politics) and living through horror of indian water aggression will just spit on these indian stooges. Tipaimukh dam will directly kill livelyhood of more than 30 million people and indirectly spell disaster for environment, agriculture and economy of whole Bangladesh. These ministers came up with lame and conning line that Bangladesh will protest if india break its promise. Sounds familiar, same way india and Awami league govt conned Bangladesh and its people 35 years ago before Farraka dam started. What there to protest once dam is built and damage is done?
> 
> Its amusing to see indian HC and indian resident con artist Pnak Ranjan Chakravarty deceptive story line.
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



there is a new logic called Idune logic. The crux of this logic is I hate India and anyone who tells me otherwise is an Indian stooge.
Carry on, I think you are hell bent on criticizing India and have closed the mind to reality.


----------



## Stumper

khabib said:


> >>Stumper Wrote: I agree with your point. My point is, keep your shower for BNP as well. Poor ol AL is far better than the previous loonies of BNP.
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Just too good for India only !!



Who cares. Its your vote and your government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Stumper said:


> Who cares. Its your vote and your government.



Looks like Indian care whether AL is on the power or not more than
anyone.


----------



## M_Saint

If anyone has the slightiest doubt on the sell-out of BD by RAWAMY- Indian-stooges then please read the following article. Digital Bangladesh of Hasina, MUA, FUA and dada-commies turned out to be the worst ditital deception,

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

My dear Bangladeshis, do you still believe that Hasina believes in Bangladesh? If you think she is Bangladeshi and believes in Bangladesh, Pl. give a second thaught. No Bangladeshi can accept so many foreigners in such highly sensitive positions in a department like B.T.R.C. Apart from depriving Bangladeshis from such lucrative jobs, this is a serious breach of national security.This is an act of treason on the part of illegal fascist Hasina regime. Fascist Indian loving/worshipping, RAW's agent Hasina is not Bangladeshi, has no faith in Bangladeshi and Bangladesh. She is a witch,The people of Bangladesh must get rid of her soon for the survival of 156 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Awami govt removed army expert in this area and installed indians in the telecom policy and regulatory body. At the core of digital Bangladesh deception indians are running the show and awami stooges are carrying out orders.


----------



## eastwatch

This AL govt has not proved to be an Indian stooge, but the previous BNP govt proved how to do oiling their Indian masters. Do not come with retarded opinions. '75 AL and this AL is different, BNP should also learn how not to become an Indian stooge from this govt. BNP always tries to get political benefits by saying anti-Indian slogans, but, when in power they work specifically for their masters in Delhi. 

All the Indian dalals in the AL have been kept out of State and Party power. Abdul Jalil, Suranjit Segupta, Tofael, Abdur Razzaque etc. etc. are these dalals. In case of BNP-Jamaat govt, it was only Nizami and Mujahid who were not dalals. Almost all the BNP cabinet ministers were as retarded as AL senior group. They were just a bunch of munafiq traitors, who sold the greater interest of the country to their Indian DADAs.

Do not come again with your false IT propaganda against the govt of Bangladesh. Send link if have any to prove your point. If you do not have any, do not do the GEEBAT. It is haram and a recipe of destruction of the country.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> This AL govt has not proved to be an Indian stooge, but the previous BNP govt proved how to do oiling their Indian masters. Do not come with retarded opinions. '75 AL and this AL is different, BNP should also learn how not to become an Indian stooge from this govt. BNP always tries to get political benefits by saying anti-Indian slogans, but, when in power they work specifically for their masters in Delhi.
> 
> All the Indian dalals in the AL have been kept out of State and Party power. Abdul Jalil, Suranjit Segupta, Tofael, Abdur Razzaque etc. etc. are these dalals. In case of BNP-Jamaat govt, it was only Nizami and Mujahid who were not dalals. Almost all the BNP cabinet ministers were as retarded as AL senior group. They were just a bunch of munafiq traitors, who sold the greater interest of the country to their Indian DADAs.
> 
> Do not come again with your false IT propaganda against the govt of Bangladesh. Send link if have any to prove your point. If you do not have any, do not do the GEEBAT. It is haram and a recipe of destruction of the country.




BNP is not running the country Awami stooges are. We are not talking about internal party politics we are exposing with specific proof about how awami govt policies and actions making Bangladesh indian "vessel" state. 

http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...ewsType=bistarito&SectionID=home&GVS=HKDYXQWC

And by what authority you dictate someone what link to post and what not? Know your limitation and if you can not face the truth of Awami govt being indian stooge you should take your psycho babbling elsewhere where sun does not shine.


----------



## faisal4pro

*Thats sad..........................*


----------



## idune

http://img194.imageshack.us/i/48452251.jpg/

_Picture of five indians appointed by Awami govt_

http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...ewsType=bistarito&SectionID=home&CND=OQTPFGHJ

Five indians, Awami stooge govt installed in Bangladesh Telecom and Regulatory Comission (BTRC) removing Bangladeshi experts. By doing so Awami stooge govt not only given indians power to control and influence Bangladesh telecom industry but also opened the door in all sensetive areas for indian subversive and espionage acts.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> BNP is not running the country Awami stooges are. We are not talking about internal party politics we are exposing with specific proof about how awami govt policies and actions making Bangladesh indian "vessel" state.
> 
> http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...ewsType=bistarito&SectionID=home&GVS=HKDYXQWC
> 
> And by what authority you dictate someone what link to post and what not? Know your limitation and if you can not face the truth of Awami govt being indian stooge you should take your psycho babbling elsewhere where sun does not shine.


Please do not come with Party newspapers like Amar Desh, Amader Shomoy or Naya Diganta to prove your points. These are all run by the politicians like Mahmudur Rahman. Why did you use the word DICTATE? My position is you are just mud throwing by criticizing our elected govt.

A criticism must be validated with proper proofs or reasonings. But, all your posts are just BAAT KI BAAT, and nothing substantive. A criticism must be constructive. What is your point to criticize our own govt in front of our enemy Indians! When I protest it, you say it is a dictate. Do not you have the self-esteem and pride of a BD citizen?

Apart from this, there are two points I would like to mention from a neutral stand. There was a time that BNP virtually had none of a newspaper, but today there are quite a few. Another thing, there was a time when many educated did not like BNP, but today I see many of the educated, not only in this forum, but also in many other forums, are supporting BNP. 

I think these are very good signs for the national politics. However, I must say that the division between the two camps of politicians in BD must not indulge in mud throwings all the time. There is nothing harm that India can do to us, although we must remain vigilant forever. 

But, I would also like to say that it is unwise to scold India all the time. It does not make us a great nation. To become a great nation, we must strive for education and industrialization. Whatever may be the achievements BD has been making since 1972 are the fruits of efforts more by the common people and industrialists, and less due to the present or any past govt. Politicians are there only to cut their own profits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Please do not come with Party newspapers like Amar Desh, Amader Shomoy or Naya Diganta to prove your points. These are all run by the politicians like Mahmudur Rahman. Why did you use the word DICTATE?



One more of your lie is exposed, show the proof Mahmudur Rahman is a politician and pursuing politics? And Amardesh or Nayadiganta is party newespaper show us the proof. Nayadiganta editorials and Oped are written by broad section of people from all political and religious belief. That incluses even non belivers, borther of daily star editor.

Beside the point, when news article post with proof and official record (which amardesh did) there is no room for argument that news is political. Are you trying to tell people that these five indians were not appointed by Awami stooge govt???




> My position is you are just mud throwing by criticizing our elected govt.



If criticizing an elected govt is meaning mud throwing then your position is just a pure blind awami hack. And it clearly shows you do not know about how democracy functions or believe in democracy. Just like Awami league believes in one party autocratic rule of BAKSAL. In democracy, its duty of citizens and newspapers to make criticism of govt, specially when awami league govt implementing indian plan to make Bangladesh a subservient state of india.




> A criticism must be validated with proper proofs or reasonings.



Another of your lie. News link posted from Amardesh was an investigative one. Any one who reads Bangla can see these indians picture, their date of employment by Awami govt (March, 2009). Bangladeshi experts who hold these position before were removed by Awami govt. These indians false address in Bangladesh and address in india. These are all information came from BTRC record.

And you want people to believe your awami hack position over proofs and official record?



> What is your point to criticize our own govt in front of our enemy Indians! When I protest it, you say it is a dictate. Do not you have the self-esteem and pride of a BD citizen?



Now you are taking a desperately indo-awami position. From where did you learn exposing and analyzing subservient activities of a govt are matter of self-esteem or pride???? You must be talking about awami league self-esteem and indian pride. You must have possessed awami hack position and are a defender of indian pride but I AM NOT. And exposing subservient acts of Awami stooges or any govt for that matter, which goes against Bangladesh interest and sovereignty is a patriotic duty.




> But, I would also like to say that it is unwise to scold India all the time.



Bringing up and exposing indian subversive, hegemonic and deadliest activities by no means "unwise" or "scolding". If more people knowing about indian subversive actions against Bangladesh and using and hijacking an elected govt are matter of your heartburn then you should see an indian doctor who treats these diseases. As you already expressed injury to your indo awami pride there is nothing much your lie in between line can cure.


----------



## idune

More renown political scientist and security experts has expressed grave concern on Awami League govt appointment of indians in BTRC policy making circle.


Report in Bangla: AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## M_Saint

The sell-out of the stooges couldn't get any worse. Under the veneer of Asian Highway, stooges of Hindu-IND are letting our beloved land become a transit facility,

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

What attributes of independence does it carry? And why don't these stooges ask their Indian-masters to stop boxing us up by fencing the border if they want to use our land?


----------



## sadiqams

what you sowed in 1971 now you shall reap.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

You shall become slaves of India if you dont wake up.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> One more of your lie is exposed, show the proof Mahmudur Rahman is a politician and pursuing politics? And Amardesh or Nayadiganta is party newespaper show us the proof. Nayadiganta editorials and Oped are written by broad section of people from all political and religious belief. That incluses even non belivers, borther of daily star editor.
> 
> Beside the point, when news article post with proof and official record (which amardesh did) there is no room for argument that news is political. Are you trying to tell people that these five indians were not appointed by Awami stooge govt???
> 
> If criticizing an elected govt is meaning mud throwing then your position is just a pure blind awami hack. And it clearly shows you do not know about how democracy functions or believe in democracy. Just like Awami league believes in one party autocratic rule of BAKSAL. In democracy, its duty of citizens and newspapers to make criticism of govt, specially when awami league govt implementing indian plan to make Bangladesh a subservient state of india.
> 
> Another of your lie. News link posted from Amardesh was an investigative one. Any one who reads Bangla can see these indians picture, their date of employment by Awami govt (March, 2009). Bangladeshi experts who hold these position before were removed by Awami govt. These indians false address in Bangladesh and address in india. These are all information came from BTRC record.
> 
> And you want people to believe your awami hack position over proofs and official record?
> 
> Now you are taking a desperately indo-awami position. From where did you learn exposing and analyzing subservient activities of a govt are matter of self-esteem or pride???? You must be talking about awami league self-esteem and indian pride. You must have possessed awami hack position and are a defender of indian pride but I AM NOT. And exposing subservient acts of Awami stooges or any govt for that matter, which goes against Bangladesh interest and sovereignty is a patriotic duty.
> 
> Bringing up and exposing indian subversive, hegemonic and deadliest activities by no means "unwise" or "scolding". If more people knowing about indian subversive actions against Bangladesh and using and hijacking an elected govt are matter of your heartburn then you should see an indian doctor who treats these diseases. As you already expressed injury to your indo awami pride there is nothing much your lie in between line can cure.



Yes, I am the greatest lier of this century, what a way of writing a post! Only thing you know is personal attack, there is nothing substantive. Yes, keep on posting all your trashes against an elected govt of BD in an international forum, so that people all over the world can enjoy them. 

It is very strange, whoever does not agree with your viewpoint you start shouting RAWAMY stooge. Good, this is your level of thinking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Sorry, I have aborted the post.


----------



## idune

I am presenting evidence of awami stooge work based on official record and proof. People will just have to see these recod and proof. 

eastwatch, provide the proof of your earlier claims, let everyone show your real color. Otherwise you are just another Awami hack crying wolf when their lies are exposed.


----------



## idune

india not only busy using their awami stooges to make Bangladesh a subsurvient country but also implementing long term scheme to root awami stooges into power. And in latest move election commissioners who are blatently awami hacks, teamed up with indians to install indian voting machine in Bangladesh. Net result will be another landslide victory of Awami stooges with another wave of "digital deception".

Report in Bangla, election commissioner planning to import indian voting machine.

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## blueoval79

idune said:


> india not only busy using their awami stooges to make Bangladesh a subsurvient country but also implementing long term scheme to root awami stooges into power. And in latest move election commissioners who are blatently awami hacks, teamed up with indians to install indian voting machine in Bangladesh. Net result will be another landslide victory of Awami stooges with another wave of "digital deception".
> 
> Report in Bangla, election commissioner planning to import indian voting machine.
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS




And these imported voting machines are going to come loaded with fake votes in favor of Awami Stooges.......and Bangladesh Election Comissioner is Also going to be Decleared as an Indian Stooge....

Heck....almost everyone is an Indian Stooge in Bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

blueoval79 said:


> Bangladesh Election Comissioner is Also going to be Decleared as an Indian Stooge....
> 
> Heck....almost everyone is an Indian Stooge in Bangladesh....



He was declared a Indian Stooge post last election itself. Only thing stopping BD from golden glory is India.


----------



## arihant

blueoval79 said:


> And these imported voting machines are going to come loaded with fake votes in favor of Awami Stooges.......and Bangladesh Election Comissioner is Also going to be Decleared as an Indian Stooge....
> 
> Heck....almost everyone is an Indian Stooge in Bangladesh....



Wait.... Some trollers are still BD.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> He was declared a Indian Stooge post last election itself. Only thing stopping BD from golden glory is India.



Election commissioners proved to be stooges when Chief election commissioner (CEC) interfered in breaking up parties with infamous declareation "doctrine of necessities" and declared to present a 70 style election. All these CEC declaration came months before the election. But indians like you offcourse will come to rescue any indian stooges armed with lie and deception offcourse.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Election commissioners proved to be stooges when Chief election commissioner (CEC) interfered in breaking up parties with infamous declareation "doctrine of necessities" and declared to present a 70 style election. All these CEC declaration came months before the election.


So what? ... that does not make him a indian stooge! ...... Maybe you can look at the way Indian Election commission bullies around...or maybe you can define your definition of Stooge, so we are all on same page.





> But indians like you offcourse will come to rescue any indian stooges armed with lie and deception offcourse.



No, its BD bangalis like you , who are so used to blaming others for their own weakness, that you have forgotten what it feels like to act like a mature state. All you have learned is to write a few word's such as ..... "Deception", "Lie", Hegemony" , "Stooge" . and you expect people to accept your view's or get branded as one of the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> So what? ... that does not make him a indian stooge! ...... Maybe you can look at the way Indian Election commission bullies around...or maybe you can define your definition of Stooge, so we are all on same page.



Your dont even know enough about Bangladesh internal politics and continue arguing with indian gibberish only to save the skin of indian stooges? Well no shade of indian deception can cover the overwhelming facts. So keep harping and it will only re enforce the point of indian stooges.


----------



## idune

*Indian nationals in BTRC's highly security-sensitive positions *

Faisal Rahim 

The disclosure that the Government has appointed five Indian nationals to senior positions of highly security-sensitive Bangladesh Telecommuni-cation Regulatory Commission (BTRC) has come as a bolt from the blue last week as newspaper reports on this latest strategic development caught the nation by surprise.
What is happening in the high places of power corridor in Dhaka and Delhi was the common question that many people here asked each other with eye brows raised and suspicion spread in the country's political landscape from the capital down to the districts.

*Telecom specialists*
The news item said the BTRC has appointed five Indian telecommunication specialists to highly sensitive places of the country's highest policy making authority controlling the telecommunication sector. And in doing so, the government has removed the Bangladesh Army's Signal Corps engineers from those posts. 
Earlier the Government reshuffled the total BTRC management with new political recruitment from the post of the chairman to other important posts. With it came the five Indian telecommunication experts. 
The five appointees included one consultant team leader, one director TCPL, one regulatory specialist, one telecom specialist and a support staff. They are having long service background in the Indian telecommunication sector and joined the BTRC on March 5 this year as their joining reports suggest. 

*Rejoinder and secrecy*
The media consultant of the BTRC, *Timir Lal Dutta,* _(another indian stooge lied and caught red handed)_ however dismissed the news as a hoax. 
In a rejoinder he said no such Indian personnel are working with the BTRC at this moment. But the news item has not only disclosed their names, identity and the joining date but also their adopted address in Dhaka at the IDB Bhavan on 7th floor and the home addresses back in Delhi and Bihar, reproduced from their bio-data with the BTRC. 
But the question now agitating the public mind on the disclosure of the news item is, why the Government is putting Indian nationals on such highly sensitive posts and, moreover, trying to deny their presence. The denial of the news item further aggravates suspicion raising question on the Government's motive behind appointing Indian nationals which the government wants to keep secret. 
Many people here including strategic analysts wonder whether the Government is now working on a scheme to integrate Bangladesh's telecommuni-cation system with the Indian system. There may be also a plan, they argue, to harmonise Bangladesh's telecommuni-cation system with that of India so that Delhi gets greater access to telecommunication system Dhaka now operates in the domestic and external sectors.

*Harmonizing traffic code*
They say, when Awami League came to power in 1996, India not only brought pressure on Bangladesh to give transit facility through Bangladesh for movement to its northeastern states but also floated a proposal to harmonise Dhaka's traffic code and signalling system with that of India. 
The idea was that when both the countries would use the same road system and share other traffic infrastructure, there is no alternative to developing such a unipolar system. 
The issue also came up in discussion that time at some seminars and dialogues some of which this scribe had also attended. 
This time the reported presence of the Indian experts on the BTRC policy making body not only work as a reminder of the past initiatives to build the two country's traffic system jointly but also of the new initiative this time to bring the two country's telecom system closer to each other. It may be an integration of Bangladesh' system or its harmonisation with Indian telecommunication, analyst here suggest. 

*Undisclosed understanding*
They say the people are not aware of the present Government's 'undisclosed understanding' with the Indian government to which it owes too much of its electoral victory and continued existence. Consequently, the government is working on a long Indian shopping list such as providing Delhi the transit or corridor facility, agreeing to Asian Highway route as per Indian choice, marginalising BNP in politics, holding war crime trials or destroying the country's Islamist forces in the name of fighting back terrorist activities.
Under the programmes the Government is working on the other hand, to take up a massive dredging programmes of the country's major river routes at huge cost and put the Ashugonj as a port of call to the Indians to move their goods to Agartala across the Akhaura border. 

* Transport corridor*
It is also working to quickly build the Padma bridge with the railway line facilities to offer the Indians a shortcut transport corridor of goods and passengers from Jessore to Dhaka and onward to Akhaura or Mohishasan on the Indian border across Kulaura railway junction in Sylhet. 
The interesting thing is that, as experts point out, the government is doing all these at its own cost and undertakes to continue it. The World Bank, Asian Development Bank and such other multilateral agencies will provide loans to Bangladesh government to rebuild and strengthen the connectivity system for the benefits of the Indians but at Dhaka's own cost. 
The Bangladesh government will have to take these loans and repay it, although its direct beneficiary will be the Indian government and its giant economy. And when all such things are building up, Bangladesh does not know yet what financial benefits it will get from transit and such other facilities; no such study was ever mooted and even now there is no initiative either.
Analysts here wonder the presence of the Indian telecommunication experts on BTRC may not be an isolated event but part of a long process to integrate as much as possible the country's economy and institutions to that of India to slowly turn it into a vassal state. 

*No confidentiality*
Coming back to the presence of the Indian telecommunication experts on the BTRC management, critics say the country will have no confidentiality of its own in the new situation as it is going to emerge.
The BTRC as the country's highest regulatory body works like the artery of the nation's telecommunication system. It controls land phone and mobile phone services, Internet, submarine cable system, facilitates transmission of news, data and information of the Government at home and abroad, can overhear conversation over telephone and also allocates frequencies to TV channels. 
The BTRC is also having access to the Army's signal corps and other communication system, experts here say pointing to some sensitive areas and apprehend that the foreign experts sitting at the country's nerve center of Dhaka's communication system may sabotage the whole nation at the time of a crisis.
The Prime Minister may have put them in such sensitive places as safety valves to her Government but they would remain the biggest threat to the nation. Pointing to the new developments, analysts here say that the country is in the crossroads, we are having sensitive information every time but do not know exactly where the journey will stop.

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Your dont even know enough about Bangladesh internal politics and continue arguing with indian gibberish only to save the skin of indian stooges? Well no shade of indian deception can cover the overwhelming facts. So keep harping and it will only re enforce the point of indian stooges.


Why you are so eager to prove our govt is an Indian stooge? Is it only because they are not REZAKARS? You want to prove something, but you just do not have any proofs. Better do not try this stupid thing. It is a kind of backstabbing in an international forum, and is not expected from the patriot citizen of an independent Bangladesh. Of course, I just do not know which country do you really belong to. However some guys try, BD is there to remain independent. Rezakar guys will never be successful.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Why you are so eager to prove our govt is an Indian stooge? Is it only because they are not REZAKARS? You want to prove something, but you just do not have any proofs. Better do not try this stupid thing. It is a kind of backstabbing in an international forum, and is not expected from the patriot citizen of an independent Bangladesh. Of course, I just do not know which country do you really belong to. However some guys try, BD is there to remain independent. Rezakar guys will never be successful.



You have no credibility as you still could not provide proof of your earlier claim against Mahmudur Rahman and newspapers. Rather than your heart burn and rant people can read news and proofs posted in this thread. Its old awami tricks to label any and everyone who oppose them as razakar. But problem is you dont even know who I am when I was born. So keep ranting while proof against awami indian stooges are piling up.


----------



## eastwatch

I am surprised to see that even the 5 Indians working for BTRC could not successfully spy on the matter that the govt of BD was planning to seek maritime claim to the UNO. These IT Indians must be naive. By the way, is not it very natural that the digital stooge govt of BD should have provided data to these 5 Indian spies before submitting to the UNO? 

Can someone come up with another new CONSPIRACY THEORY why this AL stooge govt is behaving irrationally and why they are submitting arbitration against even their benefactor big DADA India?

See the report from Naya Diganta:

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

arihant said:


> Wait.... Some trollers are still BD.





idune said:


> Your dont even know enough about Bangladesh internal politics and continue arguing with indian gibberish only to save the skin of indian stooges? Well no shade of indian deception can cover the overwhelming facts. So keep harping and it will only re enforce the point of indian stooges.



@idune: What will you do alone on that side dude?! Come join our stooge family! WE will ROCK!!! 

@eastwatch: Please post names and links of some respectable Bangladeshi newspapers. 

Thanks,
Ruby.


----------



## Nemesis

How exactly does one get declared an Indian stooge? Does the village idiot go about trumpeting his horn and shouting at the top of his voice?



> Election commissioners proved to be stooges when Chief election commissioner



Sigh. Idune you don't even spare your fellow countrymen. So who exactly are these stooges? The military? politicians? newspapers? election commission? civil administrators? police officers? cricket team? the head of grameen bank? the tigers in sunderbuns? who else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Nemesis said:


> Sigh. Idune you don't even spare your fellow countrymen. So who exactly are these stooges? The military? politicians? newspapers? election commission? civil administrators? police officers? cricket team? the head of grameen bank? the tigers in sunderbuns? who else?



Aha, now you have touched onto something. You actually answered your own question. This goes to show how deep indian stooge network are in Bangladesh and how much india invested in controlling army generals, politicians, newspapers, election commission, civil servents to control and interfere in Bangladesh.


----------



## Iggy

please enlighten me by the names of some Bangladeshi peoples and organisations who are not Indian stooges... but reading all the comments and articles of Idune I think Bangladesh is as good as a part of India  ...


----------



## eastwatch

Nemesis said:


> How exactly does one get declared an Indian stooge? Does the village idiot go about trumpeting his horn and shouting at the top of his voice?
> 
> Sigh. Idune you don't even spare your fellow countrymen. So who exactly are these stooges? The military? politicians? newspapers? election commission? civil administrators? police officers? cricket team? the head of grameen bank? the tigers in sunderbuns? who else?



I am not sure of the others you have noted, but the tigers of Sunderbuns may really be working as Indian stooge. It is because they even dare to go to India without passports. Who can say for sure, these tigers may have been fitted with spying equipments under their skin by RAW. Someone should check the matter.


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> I am not sure of the others you have noted, but the tigers of Sunderbuns may really be working as Indian stooge. It is because they even dare to go to India without passports. Who can say for sure, these tigers may have been fitted with spying equipments under their skin by RAW. Someone should check the matter.



 I hope you are kidding


----------



## eastwatch

rubyjackass said:


> @idune: What will you do alone on that side dude?! Come join our stooge family! WE will ROCK!!!
> 
> @eastwatch: Please post names and links of some respectable Bangladeshi newspapers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ruby.


Thanks for asking. Please note the addresses of a few english language newspapers of Bangladesh. But, do not later criticize our standard of english. It may not be at par with the Indian standard.

1) www.bdnews24.com
2) The Daily Star :: Online Edition
3) www.newagebd.com
4) nation.ittefaq.com
5) www.thefinancialexpress-bd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> I hope you are kidding


Of course, I am not kidding. Don't you see some BD posters find Indian stooges in everything that moves. So, I am wondering if the tigers are also not being used by Indian RAW. Can the Indian stooge propagator answer this delicate question? If the tigers are really carrying RAW devices, then they must be eliminated.


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> Of course, I am not kidding. Don't you see some BD posters find Indian stooges in everything that moves. So, I am wondering if the tigers are also not being used by Indian RAW. Can the Indian stooge propagator answer this delicate question? If the tigers are really carrying RAW devices, then they must be eliminated.





True... then you should check all the birds that flies from India to Bangladesh..cant belive the Indians na who knows they are also Indian stooges


----------



## Student

Bangolis are Indian stooges. They took Indian help for revolt and forever became a slave coloney to India so why cry now.

Enjoy your JUTE while we test our ALCM's


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Of course, I am not kidding. Don't you see some BD posters find Indian stooges in everything that moves. So, I am wondering if the tigers are also not being used by Indian RAW. Can the Indian stooge propagator answer this delicate question? If the tigers are really carrying RAW devices, then they must be eliminated.



Finally showing your real color. Before you go crazy on poor animals you still have not provide any evidence on your earlier lie and false claim. You neither have any crdibility nor any shame.


----------



## eastwatch

Student said:


> Enjoy your JUTE while we test our ALCM's


Yes, thanks for saying about our jute. Within a few years, this natural fiber will take back its former place. Synthetic fiber processing produces too much of pollution. This is making this world a place unworthy of living.

This time, we will safekeep our dollar out of reach from the extortionists.


----------



## idune

Amardesh has given award for 3 BDR shaheed who sacrificed their life fighting and defeating indian aggression in 2001. Then BDR chief Maj Gen Fauzlur Rahman handed over gold crest and 50K taka to each Shaheed family.This should be lesson and message to awami stooge govt when they are making way for indians to create carnage inside Bangladesh. Gallantry details of BDR resistance from Gen Fuzlur Rahman own account.

Report in Bangla:
AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## idune

_Awami stooge govt is allowing indian security/RAW to operate openly inside Bangladesh. What next opposition to awami stooge govt be allowed to be abducted by indian RAW? Just like awami stooge govt allowed indian to carry out BDR massare_
----------------------------------------------------------

*ULFA leaders abducted from Uttara *

Staff Correspondent 

The United Liberation Front of Asoms foreign secretary Sasha Choudhury and finance secretary Chitrabon Hazarika were reportedly abducted from Uttara in Dhaka about midnight past Sunday.
A statement, issued by the ULFAs military spokesman Raju barua on Wednesday, said seven to eight unknown persons dressed in civil outfit went to a house at Uttara where one of its leaders was living with his family.
Without revealing their identity, the abductors claimed they had been sent by some high authority in order to take the two leaders with them. Abductors searched the house and took the passport and the voter identity card along with them.
It is suspected that both of them had already been handed over to India, the statement said. Shasha Choudhury is from Helosa in Nalbari and Chitrabon Hazarika is from Jokholabondha in Nagaon in Asom.
The abduction of Sasha Choudhury and Chitrabon Hazarika in a midnight operation is of serious human rights concerns as they have not returned yet, the statement said.
In the statement, the ULFA appealed to the Bangladesh government to immediately inform the organisation of the whereabouts of Sasha Choudhury and Chitrabon Hazarika.
The ULFA also appealed to the international community of human rights defenders to stand by the human right of Sasha Choudhury and Chitrabon Hazarika. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/nov/05/front.html#8


----------



## dvk1982

idune said:


> _Awami stooge govt is allowing indian security/RAW to operate openly inside Bangladesh. What next opposition to awami stooge govt be allowed to be abducted by indian RAW? Just like awami stooge govt allowed indian to carry out BDR massare_
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *ULFA leaders abducted from Uttara *
> 
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> The United Liberation Front of Asoms foreign secretary Sasha Choudhury and finance secretary Chitrabon Hazarika were reportedly abducted from Uttara in Dhaka about midnight past Sunday.
> A statement, issued by the ULFAs military spokesman Raju barua on Wednesday, said seven to eight unknown persons dressed in civil outfit went to a house at Uttara where one of its leaders was living with his family.
> Without revealing their identity, the abductors claimed they had been sent by some high authority in order to take the two leaders with them. Abductors searched the house and took the passport and the voter identity card along with them.
> It is suspected that both of them had already been handed over to India, the statement said. Shasha Choudhury is from Helosa in Nalbari and Chitrabon Hazarika is from Jokholabondha in Nagaon in Asom.
> The abduction of Sasha Choudhury and Chitrabon Hazarika in a midnight operation is of serious human rights concerns as they have not returned yet, the statement said.
> In the statement, the ULFA appealed to the Bangladesh government to immediately inform the organisation of the whereabouts of Sasha Choudhury and Chitrabon Hazarika.
> The ULFA also appealed to the international community of human rights defenders to stand by the human right of Sasha Choudhury and Chitrabon Hazarika.
> 
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/nov/05/front.html#8



Now these bast***rds remember abt human rights !! what happened to human rights when they abducted other Indians to have their demands be heard by the govt ? 

P.S from one of those countless victims....


----------



## idune

dvk1982 said:


> Now these bast***rds remember abt human rights !! what happened to human rights when they abducted other Indians to have their demands be heard by the govt ?
> 
> P.S from one of those countless victims....



This is not discussion about relation between NE insurgents and indian govt. This is about an example of how india sponsred awami stooge govt allowing indian RAW/security forces operates inside Bangladesh and sold Bangladesh sovereignty. So take you grivence with these insurgents in indian threads.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> _ Just like awami stooge govt allowed indian to carry out BDR massare_


----------------------------------------------------------

Doesnt surprise me to hear this from you. Were i you, instead of doing self gratification with such despicable nonsense, i would be more bothered about catching the culprits involved. Catch them, bring them to justice. Let world SEE who pulled the string's. That shall make your citizens stand up and see you for what you are. That shall make world stand up and see BD for what it is. World wants DO'ers .. not Whiner's.

My 7Year old can also weave a magical story, whisking him to a fantastical world. Let me see action from your common men.

I however doubt this... as ....Alas, Grandoise, limits your abilitiy.


----------



## PostColonial

Wow. The amount of sheer ignorance and paranoia in this thread is mind-boggling. I guess there's something about this forum that attracts the most ideologically-driven Bangladeshis here.


----------



## eastwatch

PostColonial said:


> Wow. The amount of sheer ignorance and paranoia in this thread is mind-boggling. I guess there's something about this forum that attracts the most ideologically-driven Bangladeshis here.


There are so many ideologies in this world. So, which ideology you think is attracting Bangladeshis here. If the allegation that two Assamese Freedom Fighters have indeed been whisked away by our security forces at the dead of night only to be handed over to India is really something to be deplored and not to be praised. 

These two did not do any harm to our country. So, it was a cowardly act by the present AL govt, it is a sellout. Now, the world will see what the biggest democracy does to them, a brushfire, or a fair trial.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> These two did not do any harm to our country. So, it was a cowardly act by the present AL govt, it is a sellout. Now, the world will see what the biggest democracy does to them, a brushfire, or a fair trial.


Why you beast, this are terrorist who have killed innocents, and you have the courage to judge this killers by their nationality?


----------



## Brown

eastwatch said:


> There are so many ideologies in this world. So, which ideology you think is attracting Bangladeshis here. If the allegation that two Assamese Freedom Fighters have indeed been whisked away by our security forces at the dead of night only to be handed over to India is really something to be deplored and not to be praised.
> 
> These two did not do any harm to our country. So, it was a cowardly act by the present AL govt, it is a sellout. Now, the world will see what the biggest democracy does to them, a brushfire, or a fair trial.



If there is counter insurgency operation in you country and these insurgences take refugee in India will you want us to act or not?


----------



## New Shivaji

eastwatch said:


> There are so many ideologies in this world. So, which ideology you think is attracting Bangladeshis here. If the allegation that two Assamese Freedom Fighters have indeed been whisked away by our security forces at the dead of night only to be handed over to India is really something to be deplored and not to be praised.
> 
> These two did not do any harm to our country. So, it was a cowardly act by the present AL govt, it is a sellout. Now, the world will see what the biggest democracy does to them, a brushfire, or a fair trial.



Even pakistan thought on similar lines with taliban in 1990's and early 2000 , see the results of that now , I dont think you want similar things in Bangladesh.
Never encourange terrorists where ever they might be operating.


----------



## TopCat

Yes I agree with eastwatch. They must be produced before any competent court in Bangladesh and let them defend themselves. Also we have a right to know why those people were here. We can not just hand them over to India knowing that they will be killed without any mercy.


----------



## PostColonial

Killed without mercy? India has something called a Judiciary, incase you didn't notice. How ignorant and paranoid are you people? 

But fine - if you don't want to cooperate with your neighbour, then don't act all butt-hurt when your neighbour doesn't cooperate with you.


----------



## eastwatch

New Shivaji said:


> Even pakistan thought on similar lines with taliban in 1990's and early 2000 , see the results of that now , I dont think you want similar things in Bangladesh.
> Never encourange terrorists where ever they might be operating.



While Talibans are war monger fanatics, the Assamese freedom fighters are not. They want a free country outside of the Union of India, solely because it was a free land before the britishers annexed it to the Presidency of Bengal only in 1826.

I hope, the newspaper report about the two ULFA leaders' fate is not correct, because it will set a bad precedence. Note that BD and India do not have mutual extradition treaty.


----------



## PostColonial

Freedom Fighters? I hear that its ULFA which has been killing Bangladeshi migrants in Assam. You guys sure know how to protect your own interests! 

Seriously, if you want to support terrorists and separatists from India, then be prepared to pay the price!


----------



## eastwatch

PostColonial said:


> Killed without mercy? India has something called a Judiciary, incase you didn't notice. How ignorant and paranoid are you people?
> 
> But fine - if you don't want to cooperate with your neighbour, then don't act all butt-hurt when your neighbour doesn't cooperate with you.



We do not have any extradition treaty with India. So, BD cannot just hand over the ULFA leaders to India. So, something fishy may be going on.

About Indian Judiciary system, even before an alleged criminal is produced to your court, he may well be killed in your cockroach, mouse and bug infested horrible jails.


----------



## PostColonial

I suppose Bangladeshi Jails are better? Stop this useless trash-talk.


----------



## idune

*Govt appeasing India by granting transit *

Faisal Rahim 

The Government's move to grant India transit and corridor facility will bring the country's 'economy and security' under serious threat for no tangible benefits to the nation, except repaying the debt to Delhi by the Awami League-led grand coalition government for bringing it to power.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is planning to visit Delhi shortly, but notably after about one year since takeover of power -- and analysts here say that one of the reasons of delaying the visit is that the Indian government wants to see a substantive progress in the transit issue before welcoming her to the Indian capital.

So Hasina went on a visit to Saudi Arabia after taking over of power, most conspicuously avoiding such a visit to her next-door strategic ally. Bangladesh foreign minister Dr Dipu Moni similarly paid more than a dozen visits to European capitals and the USA before preparing a schedule for a visit to Delhi only in September last. 

Sheikh Hasina also went on a visit to Sweden and Qatar last week, in addition to a visit to the USA in September, to attend the UN General Assembly session. But her day for the long anticipated visit to Delhi is yet to come. 

Except a few statements by key ministers and policy makers on the 'great benefit' of becoming a transit nation, the Government is tight-lipped on what type of agreement it is working out on the transit issue, in the name of its consent to the Asian Highway routes. 

Insiders say, both sides are now working on several agreements, which may come up for signing during the Bangladesh Prime Minister's visit to Delhi. And Sheikh Hasina appears adamant to ignore any domestic opposition that may come on the way to offering transit through Bangladesh to India's northeast. 

The nation is now clearly divided on the issue to ultimately bring the battle to the ground. *Analysts apprehend, Bangladesh may be heading towards a terrible time, when India-sponsored saboteurs may come out to blast the issue. *

*Moreover, Sheikh Hasina is working on yet another agreement with Delhi, a newspaper report said, covering common security issues in line with that of Nepal has in place with Delhi to subvert the domestic opposition to the Indian interest.*

In line with this strategy Sheikh Hasina government is now working on different fronts to set the country's institutions and infrastructure supportive of Indian business and strategic interest in Bangladesh. 

Some commentators here say, she wants to project her now as a catalyst of change, not only to reshape domestic politics destroying the opposition, but also in the regional context to prove her mettle by building a new South Asia as her father had created Bangladesh. Her visit to Stockholm may be part of such an international image building drive, as she has so many honorary doctorate degrees, which now total more than a dozen, they say.

*Padma bridge in India's interest*
Only last week, functionaries of a civil society organisation raised question on justification of adding a railway track to the proposed Padma bridge. At a press conference in the city on the PRSP issues, they said the loan that the Government would take for the bridge inclusive of the railway track would ultimately increase the nation's per capita debt to 205 dollars from 149 dollars at present. 

Some experts say a direct railway track from Jessore to Dhaka crossing the Padma bridge will give India a shortcut transport corridor for movement of goods and passengers to its northeastern region and Delhi wants so. They say India is not interested in using the existing railway on the Jamuna Bridge as it takes a long time for moving onward to Sylhet and Akhaura through Dhaka.

So the Government is hastily adding a railway track to the Padma bridge, while donor agencies like ADB and World Bank are also putting pressure, though informally, on the Government to support the Indian strategy, if it wants to get loans and also quick delivery of the loans to finish the project before next election. A rail-line on the Padma bridge was never talked about any time before. 

Since it is an election pledge, Awami League is serious about its early implementation and ready to take any step in this regard. Speaking about the security aspects of transit, experts say military installations and cantonments at different places on the highways may expose the army secrets leaving the force vulnerable to Indian watch and strategic intervention. The secret behind the BDR carnage at Peelkhana gives a stark reminder that such an incident may occur any time anywhere in this country with vulnerability of defence installations elsewhere. 

Local sources at Sylhet told this scribe recently that the Government was already planning to build a new highway from Sylhet eastern bypass to the northeast through crop land to link it with Tamabil highway, about 10 km away from Bateswar, leaving behind the Jalalabad cantonment on the highway. But the question is: who will pay the bill and why should Bangladesh Government spend taxpayers' money or take foreign loans to create the facility for movement of Indian goods and passengers through its heartland? 

*Cantonments, highways*
Not only Jalalabad cantonment in Sylhet, but also cantonments at Jessore, Comilla, Savar and many such army and BDR installations may become vulnerable with their security at stake forcing the Government to build new highways, relocate cantonments or agree to compromise the country security. 

The Government is working yet on another front. According to press reports, the government is taking steps to carry out dredging of major rivers to increase their navigability. Only last week the authorities have signed an agreement to buy three dredgers to start intensive dredging of the rivers. 

The Government is claiming that the project is aimed at enhancing the depth of rivers to stop erosion of their banks as river erosion leaves thousands of people homeless. But analysts say the real focus of the project lies elsewhere. They say as the Government has already agreed to offer Ashuganj as a port of call to the Indians as part of a transit plan to help move their goods and passengers to Agartola through Akhaura using the railway and road transport system, dredging of rivers has assumed a new significance. The government has, therefore, taken a master plan for dredging the rivers. It points to the river-bank erosion only to justify the plan, which amounts to deceiving the people. 
Experts say the Government is not only strengthening the river training and dredging system, it will also use Indian expertise and equipment to keep the water routes navigable at its own cost. 

*No study on transit's benefit*
An ADB study on the regional connectivity said all such loans and public expenditure, required to develop the infrastructures in Bangladesh, would be the Government's liability, be it World Bank or ADB loans or funds from domestic sources. 

Moreover, experts say the country's soil structure is not strong enough to support any vehicle carrying a load of more than 10 tonnes and as this region has low-lying areas. Construction cost of roads and bridges is also higher here compared to the global standard and the Bangladesh Government has to bear all such expenses from its own coffer.

There has not been a single study on the benefit of transit so far by the World Bank (WB) or Asian Development Bank or any such other donor, let alone Bangladesh government, to figure out what financial benefits the country would get from allowing the transit. 

* India is not ready to enter into any such joint study either, and the Awami League government is only putting misleading figures without having any expert report in place. What is the cost-benefit of the transit project? What is the rate of economic returns? All these are yet to be answered at a time, when Sheikh Hasina is eager to sign the deal. *

There is another concern that the fish population in major rivers may slowly disappear due to water pollution because of disposal of fuel waste from ships or such other disturbances. But unfortunately there is no such ecological study. 

*India's tariff barriers*
Bangladesh may also be losing its market in India's northeast, experts say, at a time when Delhi is using tariff and non-tariff barriers on Bangladesh to slow down access of Bangladeshi goods to its vast western market. The northeast Indian market, mainly fed by informal trade, will slowly disappear for Bangladeshi exporters, as India will supply low-cost products with opening of the transit route from the mainland. 

Since waterways are becoming the most viable transit route for supplying low-cost products, the Government is turning to dredging of the major rivers. But to keep the waterways navigable round the year, the rivers should have adequate and uninterrupted flow of water. 

But India is denying such uninterrupted flow. It is not only blocking Bangladesh's due share of water from the river Tista, but also planning to build a dam now at Tipaimukh threatening insufficient flow of water in the Meghna river, which may hinder Indian cargo ships' movement to Ashuganj port and beyond to Karimganj in the Indian state of Assam.

* Then how Bangladesh will maintain the major waterways is now a big question, particularly when the water level will fall and even hit the bottom of the rivers. A situation may arise in the process, when, an analyst says, Bangladesh may find it rather easier and less costly to hand over everything, from river training to dredging, to the Indians to maintain the waterways and run their ships. *

* It may happen that Bangladesh may come under increasing pressure to fulfill its contractual obligation, when the country would be unable with its limited resources and political support to maintain proper navigability of the waterways. 

Many political observers here now tend to believe that Sheikh Hasina is wooing Delhi like a protective umbrella on her power base in Dhaka. It becomes clear when she says every time that Delhi has assured that it will do nothing that can cause embarrassment to Hasina's government here. *

However, utmost caution should be maintained in steering the statecraft forward. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> We can not just hand them over to India


No one is asking you to. There is a legal process to be followed when no extradition policy exist. What your members are suggesting is to allow this terrorist to go scot free..simply walk away.



> knowing that they will be killed without any mercy.


IS it so? Let's see where you guys stand : 

Human rights in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bangladesh: Human Rights Watch UPR Submission | Human Rights Watch


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> While Talibans are war monger fanatics, the Assamese freedom fighters are not.


They have waged war against state of India. 



> I hope, the newspaper report about the two ULFA leaders' fate is not correct, because it will set a bad precedence.


Are you suggesting BD follow a policy of supporting Anti-India organization? .... We expect BD to follow the standard procedure of hearing us out , hear our case in your court against this terrorists and extradite them if proved guilty. What some BD members here are suggesting is to give this basstards time to escape to some safe heaven and attack our land.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> They have waged war against state of India.
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting BD follow a policy of supporting Anti-India organization? .... We expect



No, BD people do not wish to be a party to indian internal conflicts and fight india's war. But india had been trying hard by media propaganda and pressure tactics to draw BD into fighting its war. And this awami stooge govt is just granting that indian wish by letting indian RAW/security forces operate inside Bangladesh.
What you expect is irrelevant to us


----------



## PostColonial

Phew. Thank goodness I know some saner Bangladeshis. 

What with "Greater Bangladesh" and all the self-hating inferiority complex, these guys are nothing but a bunch of Islamist ideologues who are dreaming about some glorified expansionist regime.
Every third word spewing from their mouths seems to be RAW or Stooge. This is the same siege mentality that I have observed in several Pakistani forumers. A whole philosophy whose core principle is - "The world is out to get us". 

Stumper - I think its best to hit the "ignore" button on these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

PostColonial said:


> Stumper - I think its best to hit the "ignore" button on these guys.



That would be good riddance. Lets see if you can live up to your own prescription.


----------



## TopCat

PostColonial said:


> Killed without mercy? India has something called a Judiciary, incase you didn't notice. How ignorant and paranoid are you people?
> 
> But fine - if you don't want to cooperate with your neighbour, then don't act all butt-hurt when your neighbour doesn't cooperate with you.



Yea I hear you. Just yesterday your BSF killed 13 years old girl while she was plucking flowers. We know how 3rd world judiciary works. We did not come from Mars.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> We do not have any extradition treaty with India. So, BD cannot just hand over the ULFA leaders to India. So, something fishy may be going on.


Go on, hear us out in your court. BUT ......You wont, cause you simply want to shelter any organization that wages war against India. Your hate simply overshadows that thing called Humanity.



> About Indian Judiciary system, even before an alleged criminal is produced to your court, he may well be killed in your cockroach, mouse and bug infested horrible jails.


Oh pls, give me a break. Just google "Bangladesh" + "Human rights". You dont have any moral high ground yourself.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> your BSF killed 13 years old girl while she was plucking flowers.


Says your media and your people. Very easy to blame other , specially when you know that person cant come over to dispute your claim.


----------



## Stumper

PostColonial said:


> Phew. Thank goodness I know some saner Bangladeshis.
> 
> What with "Greater Bangladesh" and all the self-hating inferiority complex, these guys are nothing but a bunch of Islamist ideologues who are dreaming about some glorified expansionist regime.
> Every third word spewing from their mouths seems to be RAW or Stooge. This is the same siege mentality that I have observed in several Pakistani forumers. A whole philosophy whose core principle is - "The world is out to get us".
> 
> Stumper - I think its best to hit the "ignore" button on these guys.



More like ......Cribbers ..... cry babies ... comes to my mind....but i do admire a few like Iaj,leon and EastWatch.

I did not come here to press IGNORE button. If thats what i wanted, i could have stayed back in BharatRakshak forum, safe.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> No, BD people do not wish to be a party to indian internal conflicts and fight india's war. But india had been trying hard by media propaganda and pressure tactics to draw BD into fighting its war. And this awami stooge govt is just granting that indian wish by letting indian RAW/security forces operate inside Bangladesh.
> What you expect is irrelevant to us



Is there anything else youd care to defile?, sorry, i mean honor, by including it in this mess, or are you satisfied with just the above? Perhaps BDR mutiny, beloved tipaimukh dam, or Farakka Barrage? 

Give it a shot , common, room exists for few more of your love handles.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Yes I agree with eastwatch. They must be produced before any competent court in Bangladesh and let them defend themselves. Also we have a right to know why those people were here. We can not just hand them over to India knowing that they will be killed without any mercy.



Read the news link below to know that the two ULFA leaders have already been produced in the Indian court. It seems BD security people have forced them to cross the border only to be arrested by the BSF. 

It can also be that they have left their shelter in Dhaka willingly and tried to cross the border. When their news of arrest was known, other ULFA leaders then started fingerpointing towards BD govt's foul playing. Anyway, the truth will come out soon.

ULFA leaders, &#39;detained in Dhaka&#39;, produced in Indian court :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> *Govt appeasing India by granting transit *
> Faisal Rahim
> *Padma bridge in India's interest*


A bridge is always needed to transport men and goods. What is the problem with this bridge? How this ignorant theorist writer of this essay thinks the goods can be transported? Does he believe that goods can be transported via a telephone line? 

There are still some people who want BD to be a failed State only to prove that 1971 War of Independence was wrong, when that war itself was imposed on us. They put all kinds of hindrance in front of our development efforts. To do that they will unnecessarily cite the name of India. 

By the way, does this stupid writer think that only a railway track or two will be sufficient to bring RAW goods to BD? Does he understand that there is no railway link from both the ends of this bridge. Does this stupid writer know that there is no railways from Dhaka to Mawa, and also from Bhanga to Benapol. The way we do things, it may take another 20 or 40 years to build these tracks. 

Why this GADHA writer wants to prove that the rail line over Padma is needed to import Indian goods? Is it that necessary? India exports about $3 billion worth of goods to BD without any Padma Bridge. So, what is the point of saying such meaningless things? 

Irrespective of all these negative propaganda, BD must build other bridges over Padma. The govt has already decided to build a 2nd Padma bridge to connect Aricha and Paturia. A 3rd bridge should link Chandpur with Shariatpur. A 4th bridge should cross Meghna over Bhola island. The last one will be the shortest route from Chittagong to Benapole via Barisal, Mangla, Khulna and Jessore. 

I believe, if separate railway bridges cannot be built because of shortage of funds, then all these bridges must incorporate RAILWAY tracks on them.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Why this GADHA writer wants to prove that the rail line over Padma is needed to import Indian goods? Is it that necessary? India exports about $3 billion worth of goods to BD without any Padma Bridge. So, what is the point of saying such meaningless things?



Offcouse a self proclaimed awami party hack would ignore the fact that indian imposition of rail track is not for BD-India trade but for transporting and transit indian goodes and arms to/from indian north east.
Not to mention this indian imposition would increase the cost almost doubled and made the project implementation even harder. Besides, there are already existing railway bridge over padma.

And for these ignorant awami party hacks, some enlightening education.


*Key donors want govt to scrap railway track on Padma Bridge*
FHM Humayan Kabir
Key donors have suggested that the government scrap railway track on the proposed Padma Multipurpose Bridge in a bid to trim bulging project cost, which is expected to swell to US$2.7 billion, officials said Saturday.

Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


----------



## dvk1982

idune said:


> This is not discussion about relation between NE insurgents and indian govt. This is about an example of how india sponsred awami stooge govt allowing indian RAW/security forces operates inside Bangladesh and sold Bangladesh sovereignty. So take you grivence with these insurgents in indian threads.



my response wasn't for u... it was in response to what these guys (ULFA) r demanding for - Human-rights...an excerpt posted in this thread... so may be u sud know who posted this article in the first place before advising me. When ULFA reminds of human rights why do they forget what they do to others ? 

fair and square.... 
now ur question is on sovereignty is different from my comment... if u patronize them gud for u.... anyways internet warriors/ and people like u dont run a nation and its a gud deal for both Bangladesh and India to support each other.... by the way, the ones who got arrested r Indians... don't waste ur small brain on this....


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Offcouse a self proclaimed awami party hack would ignore the fact that indian imposition of rail track is not for BD-India trade but for transporting and transit indian goodes and arms to/from indian north east.
> Not to mention this indian imposition would increase the cost almost doubled and made the project implementation even harder. Besides, there are already existing railway bridge over padma.
> 
> And for these ignorant awami party hacks, some enlightening education.
> 
> *Key donors want govt to scrap railway track on Padma Bridge*
> FHM Humayan Kabir
> Key donors have suggested that the government scrap railway track on the proposed Padma Multipurpose Bridge in a bid to trim bulging project cost, which is expected to swell to US$2.7 billion, officials said Saturday.
> 
> Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh



I know this report, only today it has been published in the Financial Times. So, now how do you prove that the donors are all Indo-Zionists? And why do you think that the Zionists need a rail track to transport Indian goods? BD is already building a river container port in Narayanganj to handle bulk of the Indian import.

Your India is already exporting $3 billion worth of goods to BD although there is no railway connection. If you are a citizen of BD, then you must know that India can easily export goods through Jamuna Bridge. Why do you want India to wait for another 40 years to build rail tracks upto Benapol? Read the map before you post. HOLIDAY is not a Bible. Most of the writers are just as ignorant as you are. 

So, your idea is if there is a rail track on Padma Bridge India will send $30 billion dollars worth of goods. Not bad if India sends these goods without getting any money. Stop writing childish arguments. This forum is not for children. A rail link is for us, and not for the Burmese or Indians.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> I know this report, only today it has been published in the Financial Times. So, now how do you prove that the donors are all Indo-Zionists? And why do you think that the Zionists need a rail track to transport Indian goods? BD is already building a river container port in Narayanganj to handle bulk of the Indian import.
> 
> Your India is already exporting $3 billion worth of goods to BD although there is no railway connection. If you are a citizen of BD, then you must know that India can easily export goods through Jamuna Bridge. Why do you want India to wait for another 40 years to build rail tracks upto Benapol? Read the map before you post. HOLIDAY is not a Bible. Most of the writers are just as ignorant as you are.
> 
> So, your idea is if there is a rail track on Padma Bridge India will send $30 billion dollars worth of goods. Not bad if India sends these goods without getting any money. Stop writing childish arguments. This forum is not for children. A rail link is for us, and not for the Burmese or Indians.



You had lost your credibility with not being able to provide evidence for your claim before. Now your reduced yourself to new low with fabricated statement.

First, In my response Indo-Zionist was not referenced anywhere financial express article was pure cost overrun analysis. But you labeled your indo-Zionist rant as mine, that just exposes your desperation.

Second, indian exports are already transported over Jumuna bridge by truck today. indian imposition of rail line over the proposed padma bridge is not for BD india trade but for indian plan for transit of goods and arms to and from indian North East. Indian transit and transshipment volume is not for $3 billion or has any limit (Note: $30 billion is your creation not mine) attached to it. Fact that you can not distinguish between trade volume and indian transit requirement/request says volume about your dismal qualification to make arguments on the topic.

Third, with unprecedented priority awami stooge govt put on india demanded projects, your statement of 40 years is just expose another of your deception attempts. Besides, awami govt wants to finish the Padma bridge project before their term expires, which is in next four years.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> You had lost your credibility with not being able to provide evidence for your claim before. Now your reduced yourself to new low with fabricated statement.
> 
> First, In my response Indo-Zionist was not referenced anywhere financial express article was pure cost overrun analysis. But you labeled your indo-Zionist rant as mine, that just exposes your desperation.
> 
> Second, indian exports are already transported over Jumuna bridge by truck today. indian imposition of rail line over the proposed padma bridge is not for BD india trade but for indian plan for transit of goods and arms to and from indian North East. Indian transit and transshipment volume is not for $3 billion or has any limit (Note: $30 billion is your creation not mine) attached to it. Fact that you can not distinguish between trade volume and indian transit requirement/request says volume about your dismal qualification to make arguments on the topic.
> 
> Third, with unprecedented priority awami stooge govt put on india demanded projects, your statement of 40 years is just expose another of your deception attempts. Besides, awami govt wants to finish the Padma bridge project before their term expires, which is in next four years.



Thats a World Record LieDune , 4 whole paragraph and only one occurrence of "Deception" and "Stooge". Zero utterance of "RAW/RAWAMY". Common man, don't let it rot.

Guys, Hail the googler.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Thats a World Record LieDune , 4 whole paragraph and only one occurrence of "Deception" and "Stooge". Zero utterance of "RAW/RAWAMY". Common man, don't let it rot.
> 
> Guys, Hail the googler.



You had lost your credibility or whatever left of it on other thread, now appearing as eastwatch sidekick, how pathetic.

eastwatch, if you spend around $2/day you can turn stumper to bend on his knees and to do anything else. He has gladly accepted the role.


----------



## idune

Awami stooge govt opened flood gate for indian artist to come to Bangladesh for cultural show and take the money away without paying any taxes. Whereas local artist not only deprived but also has to pay their taxes. Most of these mony from Bangladesh going to india through illegal channel of "hundi". 

Article in Bangla:
http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...ionID=home&AAV=ZAVEWARR&oldIssueID=2009/11/07


----------



## Skies

idune said:


> Awami stooge govt opened flood gate for indian artist to come to Bangladesh for cultural show and take the money away without paying any taxes. Whereas local artist not only deprived but also has to pay their taxes. Most of these mony from Bangladesh going to india through illegal channel of "hundi".
> 
> Article in Bangla:
> http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews...ionID=home&AAV=ZAVEWARR&oldIssueID=2009/11/07



Time has come to ban all Indian channel in here.
Cos I'm, personally, facing the problems. This is true story, that at my family I've seen the that our kids are addicted to the sucking Hindi serials. Here I can mention that there are 4 good students in our family and relatives of V.N.S (Viquaroon Nisa Noon School) and they are not more than 12 years old. But they are extremely addicted to those serials and films. Also I have notice that they are started to mis-guided by watching these sucks. And they behave sometimes like very arrogant.

I believe that these Hindi serials and film has lack of moral ideology and do not match with our culture. I believe that those can only bring problems in our society.
Here I said that I've seen in front of me. But I believe our other Bangladeshi Brothers also notice these problems.

Our kids are loosing their cuteness to see those and our young generation getting arrogant.
But the matter of sadness that they do not understand that what the wrong they are doing and even our sucking govt. has no concern and vision.

But I believe that these are our failure. Cos we already failed to preserve our culture. I can not blame the Indian but ourself and our govt.
I believe, if u guyz are wise enough then you will feel or already have felt that problem. And not only those sucking serial and film are responsible but also we and our govt.

My friend told these serial and films are *Media Terrorist* as these are definitely harmful for us. As far I know some Indian channels r already banned in Pakistan because their govt. are wise enough to feel the problems.


----------



## leonblack08

> Article in Bangla:
> http://www.amardeshbd.com/dailynews/...eID=2009/11/07



This phenomena is not a new one.During BNP time it was no different.During that time we saw *second graded* Indian singers like those winning a reality show (Indian Idol,Fame Gurukul,Sa re ga ma) doing concerts frequently in Bangladesh.

*So shouldn't Amar Desh also blame BNP for this?because this trend started from their period.*

Besides many Pakistani singers also are making frequent visits.A few days ago there was Junon's concert in BCFCC.Also Atif made a number of short visits for few hours for shows after midnight in 5star hotels.Ordinary people doesn't even get to know about it.And all these started during BNPs tenure.

If quality singers are brought,it can be considered as part of globalisation.In fact I feel this is also a sign of growth.But if we have to listen to Reality show winners,then we have plenty of them in our country.

Amar desh should think twice before producing spicy news.And so should some people who blindly believes it.


----------



## leonblack08

brotherbangladesh said:


> Time has come to ban all Indian channel in here.
> Cos I'm, personally, facing the problems. This is true story, that at my family I've seen the that our kids are addicted to the sucking Hindi serials. Here I can mention that there are 4 good students in our family and relatives of V.N.S (Viquaroon Nisa Noon School) and they are not more than 12 years old. But they are extremely addicted to those serials and films. Also I have notice that they are started to mis-guided by watching these sucks. And they behave sometimes like very arrogant.
> 
> I believe that these Hindi serials and film has lack of moral ideology and do not match with our culture. I believe that those can only bring problems in our society.
> Here I said that I've seen in front of me. But I believe our other Bangladeshi Brothers also notice these problems.
> 
> Our kids are loosing their cuteness to see those and our young generation getting arrogant.
> But the matter of sadness that they do not understand that what the wrong they are doing and even our sucking govt. has no concern and vision.
> 
> But I believe that these are our failure. Cos we already failed to preserve our culture. I can not blame the Indian but ourself and our govt.
> I believe, if u guyz are wise enough then you will feel or already have felt that problem. And not only those sucking serial and film are responsible but also we and our govt.
> 
> My friend told these serial and films are *Media Terrorist* as these are definitely harmful for us. As far I know some Indian channels r already banned in Pakistan because their govt. are wise enough to feel the problems.



I totally agree with you that children in our country are rapidly picking up the trend of becoming *"mini adults"*.But is banning the only solution?Have a look at some of Bangladeshi serials,you will be shocked that some of them are following Indian trend.
Besides,some of the TV commercial involving children,have become so disgusting that they are portrayed as mini adults not child.All these ideas are imported.

Off course at times we see exceptional work from Bangladeshi ad makers,but the alarming rise of low graded ads are scary.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> This phenomena is not a new one.During BNP time it was no different.During that time we saw *second graded* Indian singers like those winning a reality show (Indian Idol,Fame Gurukul,Sa re ga ma) doing concerts frequently in Bangladesh.
> 
> *So shouldn't Amar Desh also blame BNP for this?because this trend started from their period.*
> 
> Besides many Pakistani singers also are making frequent visits.A few days ago there was Junon's concert in BCFCC.Also Atif made a number of short visits for few hours for shows after midnight in 5star hotels.Ordinary people doesn't even get to know about it.And all these started during BNPs tenure.
> 
> If quality singers are brought,it can be considered as part of globalisation.In fact I feel this is also a sign of growth.But if we have to listen to Reality show winners,then we have plenty of them in our country.
> 
> Amar desh should think twice before producing spicy news.And so should some people who blindly believes it.



This is not a awami BNP race here as you so desperately trying to make it to be. indian those who came 4-6 years age are pale in numbers than what is going on today. First thing BNP did when they came to power was tried to close the hundi loophole and that wahy foreign currency reserve went up steadly. That why marwari like agarwal was pusued who stole more than hundred of crores of take from Bangladesh during previous awami regime.

Amardesh is doing the right thing and bringing these stooge works in light. Off couse that put awami stooges and awami apologist at great unease. *If anything peope did not vote so awami stooges and apologists can hide behind BNP record but they voted to do better than what BNP did. *So live up to promise of digital Bangladesh made to people or simply shut up.


----------



## Skies

leonblack08 said:


> Besides many Pakistani singers also are making frequent visits.A few days ago there was Junon's concert in BCFCC.Also Atif made a number of short visits for few hours for shows after midnight in 5star hotels.Ordinary people doesn't even get to know about it.



I think u missed some points to get.
# Pakistani culture and artist are not threat to our culture.
# I believe, none can behave like arrogant to see Pakistani artist or culture as Indian serials are inducing arrogant behavior.
# Pakistani singer and artists are not vulgar and offensive compare to Indian.
# Indian films and serials are not decent as like Pakistani.
# You may think about that western culture and Globalization but the western culture can not attract our people as the Indian.
# so we can be worry about Indian media as these are directly inducing problem even among the kids rather than western.
(ref. post#252)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> This is not a awami BNP race here as you so desperately trying to make it to be. indian those who came 4-6 years age are pale in numbers than what is going on today. First thing BNP did when they came to power was tried to close the hundi loophole and that wahy foreign currency reserve went up steadly. That why marwari like agarwal was pusued who stole more than hundred of crores of take from Bangladesh during previous awami regime.
> 
> Amardesh is doing the right thing and bringing these stooge works in light. Off couse that put awami stooges and awami apologist at great unease. *If anything peope did not vote so awami stooges and apologists can hide behind BNP record but they voted to do better than what BNP did. *So live up to promise of digital Bangladesh made to people or simply shut up.



You yourself gave this an political angle while posting the news and now that I have shown this trend was set by BNP,you have resorted to your old dirty habit.  (as if I am surprised )

And at the same time you are saying Indians that came in 2004-2006 are pale in number.So you are still defending BNP's wrong deeds and yet calling others "apologists". 

The question is where were you when those second graded artists took away our money during BNP time?Did you protest about it like you are doing now?Where was Amar desh,they were active in 2006.Did they do any investigation on that?

Really pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Here is the answer given it to you before:

If anything peope did not vote so awami stooges and apologists can hide behind BNP record but they voted to do better than what BNP did. So live up to promise of digital Bangladesh made to people or simply shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

This is what you said earlier:


> Awami stooge govt opened flood gate for indian artist to come to Bangladesh for cultural show and take the money away without paying any taxes.


And my reply was according to this statement,showing that BNP too is to be blamed.

Now about condemning it.Read what I said before:


> If quality singers are brought,it can be considered as part of globalisation.In fact I feel this is also a sign of growth.But if we have to listen to Reality show winners,then we have plenty of them in our country.



I am not going to waste my time further on making someone understand something which they are not built to understand.


----------



## idune

Bangladesh had been self sufficient in salt production for couple years. But now Awami govt letting indian salt import into Bangladesh pushing almost two million Bangladeshis out of their job. There has been restriction against importing of salt and that helped salt industry gain self sufficiency. But since Awami govt came to power import protection has been removed to benefit indians. Now half a million tons of salt import from india has been in process, jeopardizing job and livelihood almost 2 million Bangladeshis. Ultimate indian stooge act against Bangladeshis by awami govt.

Report in Bangla:
http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.asp?News_ID=178276&sec=2


----------



## idune

_In another stooge act awami PM is going to pursue indian demanded agenda of transit and transport during her upcoming india submission. Or otherwise publicized as indian visit. But what important for Bangladesh, life and livelihood has been ignored as usual. Neither Teesta, tipaimukh nor any other indian unilateral water withdrawal will be fared important in awami stooge agenda. Indian killing of Bangladeshis is not even awami stooges concern. _

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Transit deal on cards, Teesta on back burner* 
Thu, Nov 12th, 2009 8:26 pm BdST	

Kamran Reza Chowdhury 
bdnews24.com Senior Correspondent 

Dhaka, Nov 12 (bdnews24.com)Dhaka and New Delhi will finalise deals on mutual transit facilities during prime minister Sheikh Hasina's visit to India from December 19, foreign minister Dipu Moni has said. 

The foreign minister, however, could not say whether the two governments would be able to reach a crucial agreement on Teesta water sharing during the three-day visit.

Transit deal on cards, Teesta on back burner :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

Awami League govt slowly and surely implementing indian blue print of destroying Bangladesh army. Using staged managed Taposh attack as an excuse Awami govt (Hasina as defense minister) went after elite para commando officers of Bangladesh army. It is well known fact that india opposed raising para commando unit of Bangladesh and indians are using their awami stooge to dismantle it.



> MILITARY VIS-A-VIS SOVEREIGNTY
> Nation's defence should be strengthened
> 
> Incidentally, the arrest of the serving military officers occurred weeks after the arrest of dozens of suspects hailing from the extended families of the Mujib killing case accused leads one to ask, why those civilians, including a four-month old baby, were arrested if one must believe that the attack on Taposh was organized by the arrested army officers? Or, is there a link between the two groups? Finally, how could so many commando officers, who are experts in explosive-related crafts, failed to detonate a simple improvised device?
> 
> *Needs explanation*
> However, the PM as the defence minister needs to tell the young officers of the armed forces as to why so many officers from the elite para- commando unit were specifically scooped out and why now? It is also said that the para-commando unit being the military's 'centre of gravity' in so far as the army's biting agility against its enemy, and therefore those inimical to the existence of a credible Bangladesh Army may want it dismantled by any means.
> 
> HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

Awami stooges came up with new surprise in their digital deception. This time in the name of Indian loan for Bangladesh communication infrastructure development, Awami stooges are trying to implement Indian transit ploy. Cunning deception in awami stooge play is if someone opposes this Indian transit scheme, awami-indian bully can accuse them as anti development. Problem is zig is already out and painting anti Bangladesh transit with different color can hide Awami stooge act.

*Awami stooge act 1* trying give transit under disguise of Indian investment in Bangladesh road and railway.



> A foreign ministry official told New Age Wednesday that the two countries were examining the possibilities of signing agreements or memorandums of understanding.Indias investment in developing infrastructures, including railway and road facilities in Bangladesh



*Awami stooge act 2*, avoid pursuing Bangladesh rightful interest for water


> We are trying to persuade India for several years to come to an agreement on sharing of the waters of the Teesta river. We have started preparing a draft agreement for handing it over to the Indian side, a senior foreign ministry official said.
> But the government is yet to decide whether the draft agreement will be placed at the highest level or at the technical level through the Joint Rivers Commission, he said.



Source: Front Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssheppard

@idune.

Instead of wasting your time here. Why don't you start a movement across your own country, and try to overthrow this stupid government of yours. Which according to you is in process of ruining Bangladesh.


----------



## idune

ssheppard said:


> @idune.
> 
> Instead of wasting your time here. Why don't you start a movement across your own country, and try to overthrow this stupid government of yours. Which according to you is in process of ruining Bangladesh.



Who said I am wasting my time, another indian?? same reaction coming from so many indians indicates we are doing something right.


----------



## ssheppard

idune said:


> Who said I am wasting my time, another indian?? same reaction coming from so many indians indicates we are doing something right.



How many Bangladeshis come to this forum.....you are wasting your time here shouting at Indians from behind your computer screen......nothing else....you will get some reactions ....and thats all....do you think you will ever be able to affect anything happening between your government and GOI.....by ranting here.

Posters don't make national policies ......not do they have capabilities to do so...You are a perfect example......

So shout as much as you can....as if you will be able to impact how two countries interact with each other from here.


----------



## idune

*Indian master act to awami stooges:* As soon as awami stooges in power Indian sent scheme. 



> India sent a 'Concept Paper' on the proposed haat soon after the incumbent government took office, sources said.




*Awami stooges 1:* awami stooges allowing Indian haat invasion destroying Bangladesh poultry, fish and agri farms.



> The commodities to be traded in the haats" are- locally produced agriculture commodities, horticulture products including spices whether dried or powdered forms), minor forest products excluding timber), fresh and dry fish, dairy, fishery and poultry products, produces of local cottage industries like gamchha (thin towels), wooden furniture and cane products manufactured by local population, utensils and equipment of iron for sowing and agriculture purposes like dao, plough, axe, spade, chisel etc.



*Awami stooge act 2: *Awami stooges making way for Indians to flood Bangladesh with Indian illegal arms and explosives.


> "No security forces of Bangladesh and India will be allowed to enter these haats. However, representatives of security agencies, who are conversant with the situation, may be allowed access to these haats for specific purposes," reads the proposal.



*Awami stooge act 3:* Awami stooges making way for bid flu and other pandemic to easily spread from india to Bangladesh, thus destroying means of living for millions of Bangladeshis.



> The proposed trade under the border haat will be kept outside the purview of the customs duty, foreign trade policy, sanitary & phytosanitary requirements and all sorts of technical barriers to trade, said the concept paper. .



*Historic evidence of Awami stooge acts*



> However, the experience of border market (trade) between India and Bangladesh was not pleasant. The system was introduced in April 1972, but was cancelled in 1973 amid rampant smuggling along the boarder areas that made the formal market system redundant.
> 
> A total of 181 land customs stations were established across the borders in 1972 by the then government to operate the trading system, Operations of around 130 such stations were suspended soon after the government decided not to continue border trade.



Source: Dhaka, Delhi likely to sign 'border haat' agreement during PM's visit


----------



## pagans

Do you Bangladeshis accept two-nation theory ?

If yes Why broke from Pakistan ?
If NO why can't you rejoin India ?


----------



## pagans

The true Bangladeshi government should be pro-India. Being anti-India is unnatural for a Bangladeshi. Because Bangladesh is a part of cultural India. Bangladesh is India.


----------



## Skies

pagans said:


> The true Bangladeshi government should be pro-India. Being anti-India is unnatural for a Bangladeshi. Because Bangladesh is a part of cultural India. Bangladesh is India.



Hey, wake up, where's BD Bros. He is clamming that Bangladesh is India. What a troll


----------



## jarnee

pagans said:


> The true Bangladeshi government should be pro-India. Being anti-India is unnatural for a Bangladeshi. Because Bangladesh is a part of cultural India. Bangladesh is India.



That is not correct or i will say overstatement. Bangladesh is close to Bengali culture and culture of east India, agree with you that it was unfortunate for Bangladesh that at the time of partition it was made to get part of pakistan, there were no big leaders in Bangladesh at that time in central politics. the Punjabi zamindars wanted pakistan for there interests, as india in 1945 decided to do land reforms. Bengal was the poorest state at the time british left, and further pakistan exploited it for next 25 yrs... Bangladesh had it been part of India from beginning would have been relatively prosperous, for example look at Bhutan and Nepal, though they are not part of India ..but there is not hunger and major proverty.
Both are sovereign countries, Both nepali's and Bhutanese do not need work permit or visa to visit or work in india.


----------



## pagans

jarnee said:


> Both are sovereign countries, Both nepali's and Bhutanese do not need work permit or visa to visit or work in india.


That is because they are still culturally Indian. 

Culturally Indian = Really Indian.


----------



## jarnee

so its clear now ..way to go for Bangladesh and indians should have mor humility towards Bangladeshi settlers...India should not have porous border any more with Bangladesh, instead it should be open border. like with Bhutan and Nepal. only few checkpost to be there checking smuggling etc. Bangladesh Nationals should be allowed to work live stay in India as Indians do...however there passports with be Bangladesh passports. Only they will not have voting rights same for Indians in Bangladesh. way to go !!


----------



## eastwatch

jarnee said:


> That is not correct or i will say overstatement. Bangladesh is close to Bengali culture and culture of east India, agree with you that it was unfortunate for Bangladesh that at the time of partition it was made to get part of pakistan, there were no big leaders in Bangladesh at that time in central politics.



Could you please take off the colour prism from your eyes and then read the history to know which group of people formed Muslim League and then initiated the Pakistan movement. Read first and then come to write in an open forum. I just hope Indian education level is not as low as the content of your post suggests.


----------



## pagans

jarnee said:


> so its clear now ..way to go for Bangladesh and indians should have mor humility towards Bangladeshi settlers...India should not have porous border any more with Bangladesh, instead it should be open border. like with Bhutan and Nepal. only few checkpost to be there checking smuggling etc. Bangladesh Nationals should be allowed to work live stay in India as Indians do...however there passports with be Bangladesh passports. Only they will not have voting rights same for Indians in Bangladesh. way to go !!


NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Indo-bangla border should sealed air tight. All Muslim bangla immigrants should be sent back to Bangladesh. Non-Muslims cannot be sent back because they are ill-treated in Bangladesh. We should fence the entire border.


----------



## TopCat

jarnee said:


> That is not correct or i will say overstatement. Bangladesh is close to Bengali culture and culture of east India, agree with you that it was unfortunate for Bangladesh that at the time of partition it was made to get part of pakistan, there were no big leaders in Bangladesh at that time in central politics. the Punjabi zamindars wanted pakistan for there interests, as india in 1945 decided to do land reforms. Bengal was the poorest state at the time british left, and further pakistan exploited it for next 25 yrs... Bangladesh had it been part of India from beginning would have been relatively prosperous, for example look at Bhutan and Nepal, though they are not part of India ..but there is not hunger and major proverty.
> Both are sovereign countries, Both nepali's and Bhutanese do not need work permit or visa to visit or work in india.



Huhhh... way to go bro... 
But you need little more reading to do before just making an impression like the prime minister of India. Bangladesh economy is bigger than the combined economy of Nepal + Bhutan + Srilanka + Myanmar. Got it?
If we were part of India what would had happend? Dont know but let me guess.
Would it be a better state than WB or Assam or Jharkhand or Bihar? I doubt. Just do your math considering, Bangladesh did belong to the poorest, least developed region in the sub continent in 1947. 
Every Bangladeshi believes that we could come that far only because we had a independent country.


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Indo-bangla border should sealed air tight. All Muslim bangla immigrants should be sent back to Bangladesh. Non-Muslims cannot be sent back because they are ill-treated in Bangladesh. We should fence the entire border.



You are right on money. Border must be sealed off. India is way too volatile for us and we dont want any spill over effect on us.


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> That is because they are still culturally Indian.
> 
> Culturally Indian = Really Indian.



cultrurally Bhutanese are inidan??? you joking right?


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> Do you Bangladeshis accept two-nation theory ?
> 
> If yes Why broke from Pakistan ?
> If NO why can't you rejoin India ?



We do belive in a independent secular bengal. in 1947 it was done in a haste and lots of thing just got messed up which needed to be corrected in 1971.

No thanks we are not joining India. We will be too much trouble for you.


----------



## pagans

jarnee said:


> so its clear now ..way to go for Bangladesh and indians should have mor humility towards Bangladeshi settlers...India should not have porous border any more with Bangladesh, instead it should be open border. like with Bhutan and Nepal. only few checkpost to be there checking smuggling etc. Bangladesh Nationals should be allowed to work live stay in India as Indians do...however there passports with be Bangladesh passports. Only they will not have voting rights same for Indians in Bangladesh. way to go !!





iajdani said:


> You are right on money. Border must be sealed off. India is way too volatile for us and we dont want any spill over effect on us.


Then why doesn't Bangladesh start fencing there side of the border?

Has Bangladesh ever done 1 meter of fencing on the entire Indo-Bangla border?

Those who are afraid of there neighbors make fences.
Bangladesh is not afraid of India,that's why it is not building fences on international border despite widespread smuggling and infiltration.

India is afraid of Bangladesh that's why it is building the fence by spending billions of dollars.


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> cultrurally Bhutanese are inidan??? you joking right?


They are Buddhists and Hindus. The people of Bhutan wish the 'Land of Buddha' happiness. They consider India as their spiritual homeland..and so yes they are culturally Indian. That's the most important factor.


----------



## Jako

Pagans dont draw to weird conclusions,and claim sovereign countries as india and the people as indians....just a friendly advice,take a look at the world map!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> Then why doesn't Bangladesh start fencing there side of the border?
> 
> Has Bangladesh ever done 1 meter of fencing on the entire Indo-Bangla border?
> 
> Those who are afraid of there neighbors make fences.
> Bangladesh is not afraid of India,that's why it is not building fences on international border despite widespread smuggling and infiltration.
> 
> India is afraid of Bangladesh that's why it is building the fence by spending billions of dollars.



We have far better thing to do than apeasing religious fanatics.


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> They are Buddhists and Hindus. The people of Bhutan wish the 'Land of Buddha' happiness. They consider India as their spiritual homeland..and so yes they are culturally Indian. That's the most important factor.



Huh.. whatever yu say.. A Bhutanese could answer that better.


----------



## pagans

Jako said:


> Pagans dont draw to weird conclusions,and claim sovereign countries as india and the people as indians....just a friendly advice,take a look at the world map!



Political boundaries means nothing...nada..zlitch ..!!!

Do you know why Nepalis join Indian Army? Because they feel Indian(or more precisely as a part of the subcontinental civilization, this feeling is more important than political boundaries)


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> Political boundaries means nothing...nada..zlitch ..!!!
> 
> Do you know why Nepalis join Indian Army? Because they feel Indian(or more precisely as a part of the subcontinental civilization, this feeling is more important than political boundaries)



Well why dont India joins Bangladesh??? We could start with few states. Cant we?


----------



## Iggy

pagans said:


> Political boundaries means nothing...nada..zlitch ..!!!
> 
> Do you know why Nepalis join Indian Army? Because they feel Indian(or more precisely as a part of the subcontinental civilization, this feeling is more important than political boundaries)



Then why is Nepalese join British army??Man don't you think Bhutanese culture has more resemblance with Chinese culture??By your logic you will say that Chinese are also Indians


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> We have far better thing to do than apeasing religious fanatics.


You accusing me of being a 'religious fanatic' does not make me one. Why ? Becaus eI am not a religious fanatic.! Now Can you answer my questions?


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> Well why dont India joins Bangladesh??? We could start with few states. Cant we?


Yes India can join Bangladesh . I am for it. 
But our constitution will prevail .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> Yes India can join Bangladesh . I am for it.
> But our constitution will prevail .



Well we look into the constitution. But you got to change your State language to Bangla. Hindi will come next to it.


----------



## pagans

seiko said:


> Then why is Nepalese join British army??Man don't you think Bhutanese culture has more resemblance with Chinese culture??By your logic you will say that Chinese are also Indians


Because India was ruled by Briton at that time.

Bhutanese culture may have some similarity with Chinese but it still amicable to India.

China is geographically away from India ,you cannot compare that with Bangladesh.


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> Well we look into the constitution. But you got to change your State language to Bangla. Hindi will come next to it.


Why such a change needed ? 
Bengali is already a official language in India (along with 18 other languages)


----------



## Iggy

pagans said:


> Because India was ruled by Briton at that time.
> 
> Bhutanese culture may have some similarity with Chinese but it still amicable to India.
> 
> China is geographically away from India ,you cannot compare that with Bangladesh.



I am not compare with Bangladesh you said that Bhutan is India in basis of religion Buddhism and In china also there is a strong Budhist background so by your logic it will also India?

off topic- Do your logic make any sense to you??


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> Why such a change needed ?
> Bengali is already a official language in India (along with 18 other languages)



Nope it should have the status of Hindi. Thats why I asked you to join Bangla Desh. It will be Bangla Desh not Hindi Stan. You agreed to that, didnt you?


----------



## pagans

seiko said:


> I am not compare with Bangladesh you said that Bhutan is India in basis of religion Buddhism


Not just on the basis of Buddhism,and also on the geographic proximity.
You should understand that Tibet is not china and this Bhutan has no proximity to china. Bhutan culture is more close to Tibet than Indian's. What I meant is that

1. Bhutan people are amicable and love India because of Buddhism/Hinduism.

2. That make Bhutanese a no threat to India.

3. That is why we give them freedom to come to India without visas(a freedom that we don't extend to Bangladeshi Bengalis,Pakistani Panjabis,Pakistani Sindis and Pakistani Kashmiri,Paktoons...etc)

4. In the ultimate analysis it does not matter politically which country you live in but to the civilization you identify yourselves with


seiko said:


> and In china also there is a strong Budhist background so by your logic it will also India?


China is not India, but Bangladesh is India. Who you compare Bangladdesh and China ?


seiko said:


> Do your logic make any sense to you??


If makes sense when you understand that it is the civilizational adherences that matters not political situations.


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> Nope it should have the status of Hindi. Thats why I asked you to join Bangla Desh.


OK..you get it. Bengali will have the status of Hindi..You see I am quite liberal.


iajdani said:


> It will be Bangla Desh not Hindi Stan.


I am afraid it will still be India ,because majority are not Bengali speakers. You can have a separate Bangladesh state. You see..I am quite liberal.


iajdani said:


> You agreed to that, didnt you?


Hope you accept the unification plan.


----------



## TopCat

Taiwan is China too. Singapore does belong to china as well. What do yu say?


----------



## TopCat

pagans said:


> OK..you get it. Bengali will have the status of Hindi..You see I am quite liberal.
> 
> I am afraid it will still be India ,because majority are not Bengali speakers. You can have a separate Bangladesh state. You see..I am quite liberal.
> 
> Hope you accept the unification plan.



Ok talk to your Prime minister first. In the meantime we should start unification of WB and Tripura first. Then we go one by one and create a greater India.


----------



## Iggy

pagans said:


> Not just on the basis of Buddhism,and also on the geographic proximity.
> You should understand that Tibet is not china and this Bhutan has no proximity to china. Bhutan culture is more close to Tibet than Indian's. What I meant is that
> 
> 1. Bhutan people are amicable and love India because of Buddhism/Hinduism.
> 
> 2. That make Bhutanese a no threat to India.
> 
> 3. That is why we give them freedom to come to India without visas(a freedom that we don't extend to Bangladeshi Bengalis,Pakistani Panjabis,Pakistani Sindis and Pakistani Kashmiri,Paktoons...etc)
> 
> 4. In the ultimate analysis it does not matter politically which country you live in but to the civilization you identify yourselves with
> 
> China is not India, but Bangladesh is India. Who you compare Bangladdesh and China ?
> 
> If makes sense when you understand that it is the civilizational adherences that matters not political situations.



I am stopping arguing with you..its better we stop here..but will tell you one thing don't you think they can come to India with out Visa because they are friendly towards us and we dont feel threatened by them?? that why we also allow people from Maldives to come India with out any Visa?? any way its my last post to you.


----------



## pagans

Seiko Will you answer my simple question ?
*Why is West Bengal considered 'India' and Bangladesh considered not a part of India ? Wherein lies the difference ?*

Aren't the races same ?
Aren't the language same ?
Aren't the history same ?
Aren't the geograaphy same ?

So *pray tell me* Why we consider WB as India and Bangladesh not India


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> Taiwan is China too.


Taiwan is China. No doubts. 


iajdani said:


> Singapore does belong to china as well. What do you say?


No it does not.


----------



## pagans

iajdani said:


> Ok talk to your Prime minister first.


India is always ready to accept more states into its federation. But we need the consent of Bangladeshi PM and people.


iajdani said:


> In the meantime we should start unification of WB and Tripura first. Then we go one by one and create a greater India.



No need for that ,Bangladesh can directly join Indian federation as a state.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

pagans said:


> Seiko Will you answer my simple question ?
> *Why is West Bengal considered 'India' and Bangladesh considered not a part of India ? Wherein lies the difference ?*
> 
> Aren't the races same ?
> Aren't the language same ?
> Aren't the history same ?
> Aren't the geograaphy same ?
> 
> So *pray tell me* Why we consider WB as India and Bangladesh not India



History and religion is not the same for both parts. When Bhatiar Khilji entered East Bengal the history diverged and since then this region has continuously maintained an independent line from Delhi even during the Mughal period.


----------



## pagans

seiko said:


> I am stopping arguing with you..its better we stop here..but will tell you one thing don't you think they can come to India with out Visa because they are friendly towards us and we dont feel threatened by them?? that why we also allow people from Maldives to come India with out any Visa?? any way its my last post to you.


Yes , Indophiles are welcome without visas.


----------



## pagans

MBI Munshi said:


> History and religion is not the same for both parts. When Bhatiar Khilji entered East Bengal the history diverged and since then this region has continuously maintained an independent line from Delhi even during the Mughal period.


So basically *Bhatiar Khilji is the reason* why Bangladesh not a part of India...HMMMM


----------



## leonblack08

pagans said:


> NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Indo-bangla border should sealed air tight. All Muslim bangla immigrants should be sent back to Bangladesh. Non-Muslims cannot be sent back because they are ill-treated in Bangladesh. We should fence the entire border.



Mr.Islamophobist..errr Mr.Pagan,

In case you don't know,in a recent press release by Govt. it has been announced that more than 500000 Indians entered Bangladesh but did not return.Now thats just the official figure.
You are free to fence your border,but following International protocol.i.e. 150 m inside.

About Non Muslim Bangladeshis,Listen carefully,When you live in a glass house,do not throw stones at others.
Do not let us open our mouth about communal riots in India.
You worry about your minority and let us worry about ours.

BTW,are you aware that you are Trolling?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pagans

leonblack08 said:


> Mr.Islamophobist..errr Mr.Pagan,


I am pagan(Proud Of It),but I am not an Islamophobe. Why should anybody be afraid of Islam ? Doesn't Islam means 'peace' ?


----------



## pagans

leonblack08 said:


> In case you don't know,in a recent press release by Govt. it has been announced that more than 500000 Indians entered Bangladesh but did not return.Now thats just the official figure.


I would be grateful if you provide an authentic link.


----------



## leonblack08

pagans said:


> I would be grateful if you provide an authentic link.



This was discussed thoroughly here in PDF sometimes ago..here is the link,you will find the news paper links there:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...legal-indians-staying-working-bangladesh.html

And as for calling you Islamophobic,read the following :



> All *Muslim* bangla immigrants should be sent back to Bangladesh.



This was my last reply to you.Good night.


----------



## pagans

Good night ...Jai bangla...


----------



## Skies

pagans said:


> Seiko Will you answer my simple question ?
> *Why is West Bengal considered 'India' and Bangladesh considered not a part of India ? Wherein lies the difference ?*
> 
> Aren't the races same ?
> Aren't the language same ?
> Aren't the history same ?
> Aren't the geograaphy same ?
> 
> So *pray tell me* Why we consider WB as India and Bangladesh not India



I have no problem to merge with India, really. At least I could travel a big land without visa. *LOL!* Also we don't have to fight for water then and we will not need defence separately.
So now arrange for a poll now.


----------



## pagans

brotherbangladesh said:


> I have no problem to merge with India, really. At least I could travel a big land without visa. *LOL!* Also we don't have to fight for water then and we will not need defence separately.
> So now arrange for a poll now.


True Bangladeshi..May your tribe increase.


----------



## leonblack08

brotherbangladesh said:


> I have no problem to merge with India, really. At least I could travel a big land without visa. *LOL!* Also we don't have to fight for water then and we will not need defence separately.
> So now arrange for a poll now.



We did not fight for independence only to be merged with another country.

Don't even think about that again.

Pagans praised you as "true Bangladeshi" but your comment *forced* me to think whether you are really a Bangladeshi or not.


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh is a "Yes Sir" personality. He agrees to everything to everybody.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> We did not fight for independence only to be merged with another country.
> 
> Don't even think about that again.
> 
> Pagans praised you as "true Bangladeshi" but your comment *forced* me to think whether you are really a Bangladeshi or not.



I don't think he meant it. More like sarcasm to me though he can better answer. 

I agree with you one point. Bangladesh is here to stay Islamic insh'allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

leonblack08 said:


> We did not fight for independence only to be merged with another country.
> 
> Don't even think about that again.
> 
> Pagans praised you as "true Bangladeshi" but your comment *forced* me to think whether you are really a Bangladeshi or not.



@ leonblack

Nope, 'm Bangladeshi. You can check my National ID. But I said that out of depression about my green BD. Also, it's true that I always feel sad for that we have a small land and small power. *This is my weakness that I want to live in big land and want big powerful country but don't know why.* That's why I'm much enthusiastic about visa free access. I like big countries. I said for the Brother Nation to get the feelings of big land and big power, also which could be beneficial for both Pk n Bd. But whatever! I get frustrated when I see that there is no hope where my dream about my BD cannot become true.



> *My dream about my BD is like these but, sad, no hopes.*
> 
> I want to see a self dependent powerful Bangladesh.
> I want to see Bangladesh which won&#8217;t dominated by other countries like India.
> I don&#8217;t want to see weaker Bangladesh than its neighbors.
> I dream that Bangladesh will send a rocket in space one day.
> I dream a Bangladesh which will achieve a lot of success in Economy, Medical, Computer science, bio-technology, chemistry and space technology.
> 
> *But India is very hopeful country in these case so I appreciate India for their achievement and trying. I respect their scientist.*



@pagans,

U r right that we have same race, geography or language.
But remember that we *surely* don't have the same mentality and cultural.

# We r very generous and liberal nation. But everyone know that India is not that much liberal and generous. India is not generous at all and the example is our water and land disputes.

# We r Muslim, so our cultural value and ur are not same. Our culture is not like ur Hindi serial and Bollywood movies. We have different social values.

# We never poke our nose in other nations internal matter.

# 98% Bangladeshi laugh at the people of Calcutta for their miserly nature. Where, no doubt, u can't imagine, that how much generous are Bangladeshis in case of spend money and sacrifice for others compare to people of ur Calcutta.

So BD and India cannot be merge but possible theoretically if India could be very very generous to us. I believe India and BD can be friend for economical strategy but true friendship is not possible unless India will change its narrow mind. So India is not good as our friend but u could be my good friend as some Indians are not bad for us.

But Pagans, whatever, u want to marge BD with India, so it means u 
like BD. So Thanks.


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> brotherbangladesh is a "Yes Sir" personality. He agrees to everything to everybody.



Ya, may be. I have a problem that I can not say 'NO' as I m bit generous and liberal. But I ,really,do not like India for their mean mind.


----------



## gromell

Rajkumar said:


> i strongly disagree. real binding force of Bangladesh is their culture not ISLAM. we have seen it in 71 where bangladeshi united to protect their language and freedom.



Language and freedom in Bangladesh did not have conflict with Islam. The culture of Bengalis in Bangladesh has a unique edge that was shaped by the influence of Islam. You will find that when you go to the real countryside of Bangladesh. Language issue did not have anything to do with Islam, except the fact that we were oppressed and Islam tells us to fight against oppression. In that sense what Bengalis did was Jihad against Pakistan. Do not get overwhelmed by the Pakistani information propaganda that tries to advertise Urdu as an Islamic language. Language has no religion. Bengali, Hebrew, Urdu, Hindi are as Islamic as any other language in the world. The only language which has slightly better position among Muslims is Arabic and that is understandable. All other languages including Urdu, Bengali are same to all Muslims. Religion is part of the culture as any hindu Bengali won't be able to deny that. At the same time for Muslims, Islam is the culture while incorporating parts of their own pre-Islamic culture that do not contradict Islamic principles and are influenced by the geography, climate, means of agriculture into the Islamic way of life is absolutely permissible in the eye of Islam. 

Overwhelming majority of Bangladeshis support Awami League but when Awami League lost the election around 2001 I think they realized their mistake and when they were running for the election one year ago, Awami leaders assured the public that *they will not do anything that goes against any Islamic laws or Islam!*. This just shows that Bengalis in Bangladesh are not extremists but they are surely religious and modest in nature. The conflict with Pakistan had nothing to do with Islam and you'd never hear any of Sheikh Mujib's speeches where he tries to invoke any sentiment against religion. The grievances were economic, political and racial and totally non-religious in nature. Language issue had also nothing to do with Islam. West Pakistanis wanted Urdu as the sole national language with local roots so that it becomes easier for them to exclude Bengalis from the power structure and also deny the middle class Bengalis from economic opportunities as Bangla was the dominant if not the only medium of communication between people in Bangladesh. Urdu was never spoken in this land. That's why we protested for our own survival against the Pakistani corruption and dominance. I hope you get the real story here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Well why dont India joins Bangladesh??? We could start with few states. Cant we?



Yes, until only a few decades ago, the entire north india upto Peshwar used to be known as the Presidency of Bengal. So, why not re-unite part of India with Bangladesh and rename it United States of Bengal. It is a very good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Well we look into the constitution. But you got to change your State language to Bangla. Hindi will come next to it.



Yes, because the Indian national song is also in Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

pagans said:


> I would be grateful if you provide an authentic link.



http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidDate=2005-05-26&hidType=OPT&hidRecord=46195

Illegal Indians in Bangladesh
Thursday May 26 2005 14:46:21 
Mohammad Zainal Abedin from Bangladesh

Though Indian government and its print media relentlessly try to prove that the Bangladeshis are intruding into India daily, and Indian BSF (Border Security Forces) personnel engage try to push the Indian Bengali speaking Muslims to Bangladesh, the reality is totally otherwise. 

According to the available reports, lakhs of Indians hailing from Indian states of West Bengal, Meghalaya, Assame, Tripura, Mizoram are illegally staying in Bangladesh&#24248;rom urban to the rural areas. These states are extremely poor and the Indians come to Bangladesh in search of job and better living. 

Most of these Indians enter Bangladesh without passport or visa, take shelter in the houses of their relatives. In order to justify them as Bangladeshis they collect certificates and other documents from the respective authorities with the help of their relatives or the agents in exchange of money. 

In course of time they start to claim that they are Bangladeshis. Some Hindus, those who do not have relatives in the urban areas introduce themselves as Muslims and provide fake permanent addresses to justify them as Bangladeshis. Due to identical language, physical appearance and structure, none doubts that they are Indian Hindus. So they can easily live in Bangladesh illegally.

In the urban areas these Indians outwardly work in buying houses, garment factories,fashion houses,freight and forwarding agencies, educational institutions, computer training centers,restaurants, advertising agencies, bars and hotels, beauty parlours , guest houses, private firms and business houses. Some of them work as car and taxi drivers and even rickshaw pullers. I personally came across more than one hundred rickshaw pullers in Dhaka City over the last couple of months.

It is learnt that some of these Indian are the agents and operatives of Indian intelligence agency&#30001;AW (Research and Analysis Wing) and they are involved in carrying out subversive activities.They are involved in money laundering,&#27264;oondy&#12539;and smuggling creating devatating effects on the economy. 

Besides their outwardjobs, they might have been planted in Bangladesh to carryout sabotage.

It is apprehended these RAW agents might be engaged to create anarchic situation in the
country before and after the forthcoming general elections. Abrupt increase of political killings in the country, particularly robbery in Dhaka in recent days, indicates presence of such people in Bangladesh. Arrest of nine Indian from the venue of Prime Minister&#30196; scheduled meeting at Lakhsam proves the huge presence of RAW agents and operatives in Bangladesh.

It is difficult to ascertain the real figure of the Indians in Bangladesh who are scattered in the rural areas also. To justify the huge presence of the Indians in Bangladesh and the problems that are being surfaced let me quote a report of a Dhaka&#20653;ased daily. The Choddogram Correspondent of the daily reported that about 1,100 hundred Indians illegally reside in Choddogram, a Bangladeshi Upazila that shares border with Indian state of Tripura. ]

Indians hailing from Tripura state illegally live in all the 14 unions of the Upazila. Tripura lags behind Bangladesh in every sector, having no infrastructure, particularly in the border areas. Indians daily labourers come to Bangladesh illegally to have work, sell and buy commodities in Bangladeshi bazars and meet their relatives living in Bangladesh.

Due to massive intrusion of the Indians local people of &#33307;hoddogram&#12539;Upazill are becoming jobless, as the Indians work in exchange of lower remuneration than their Bangladeshi counterparts. Workers of almost 80 per cent saloons of Choddogram are Indians. These saloon workers live in Bangladesh illegally. 

Many Indians are working in tea-stalls, hotels, groceries, clinics, garment factories, construction and agriculture farms. Many of them work as tailors, bus-conductors, cobblers, carpenters, masons, rickshaw pullers, etc. These Indians reside in Bangladesh enjoying the blessings of a number local influential people.

These Indians are involved in various crimes and anti-social activities. As the Indians do not have any permanent address, they commit various types of crimes, including murder, theft, robbery, rape and just sneak into Indian soil. These Indians bring narcotics like wine, ganja, opium, phensedyl, etc. from India while they smuggle ornaments, diesel, edible oil to India.

Most of these Indians are Hindus. Many of them married local girls belonging to poor families and live in Bangladesh. Some of them left their wives along with three to four children. These children deserted by their Indian fathers live subhuman lives and involve them in anti-social activities to earn their livelihood.

Choddogram is not the only Upazila, where illegal Indians reside permanently. They are available in almost all the villages of Bangladesh if there is at least one Hindu family. There prevails strong public opinion in Bangladesh in favour of arresting all the Indians who illegally enter Bangladesh and live here.

No Indian was ever killed by Bangladesh Rifles when they intruded into Bangladesh. But a survey confirms that 337 Bangladeshis were killed, 466 wounded, 491 kidnapped and 68 women raped during the last five years. BSF detained 467 Bangladeshis while they were either working in their fields or bathing or fishing in the common rivers during the same period. 

Bangladeshis cannot go to plough their lands near the border with India. They even cannot fish or bathe in the common rivers. Indians plunder their houses, cattle, paddy fields, and other valuable belongings. India pushes her Bengali speaking Muslims branding them as Bangladeshis.

Under the situation, the government should immediately detect and nab the illegal Indians to avert disruptive activities in the country. It is apprehended that most these Indians will be enrolled in the voter&#30196; list of the coming elections and they may play a vital role to elect the party of Indian choice. So these Indians should immediately be detected and deported to India. Otherwise it will be difficult to expel them in future.*


----------



## rubyjackass

brotherbangladesh said:


> # We r very generous and liberal nation. But everyone know that India is not that much liberal and generous. India is not generous at all and the example is our water and land disputes.



What exactly is generousity? Let me tell you why you cannot expect India to be generous. THe strength of Indian federation or any federation for that matter depends on how well the interests of states are protected by government. India cannot alienate its own people by beign 'generous' for Bangladesh overlooking one of it's state's economy.
Lets the facts about water usage come out after joint surveys. We still dont know what equitable distribution of water(in this case) is and whether it is in being or not.


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> brotherbangladesh is a "Yes Sir" personality. He agrees to everything to everybody.



# I like India for two or three reasons and hate India for some reasons.

# I hate USA for some reasons and also like for some reasons

# I like Pakistan for many reasons like their culture and literature but dislike them for their stupid politicians in past. I strongly believe that they lost us just for their fault in politics and discrimination to us in past. Can u imagine that they used to force us to use Urdu instead of Bangla where they had no right to do that? How silly they were cos they were not aware of other's sentiments. But now both have understood their fault and I like them.

# Can u guys say why many people in BD who were support the war 71 but now say that it was a wrong? I think the cos is that they are frustrated and now feel small power or weak like me. Also Pakistan is now failure in many cases but I have bit weakness to them.

# I like China for many reasons but dislike them also. Cos they r so cool in international politics. China is bigger than India in power and size then why India shows dominating attitude and China is so cool? China should take the control of Asia and I will support them cos they are our friend.

# I like Japan cos they are friend of us and may be of all. But I dislike Japan very much also cos they have no hot blood. Can u imagine that USA nuke Japan just for test their nuke's efficiency but they said nothing to USA and even do not hate USA? But they have capability to stand against USA with the help of China. Why they are so peaceful and do not want to do International politics where India is always busy to become a superpower. Germany is also cool.

So, U could see that I say sometimes against someone and sometime on behalf someone.


----------



## third eye

brotherbangladesh said:


> # I like India for two or three reasons and hate India for some reasons.
> 
> # I hate USA for some reasons and also like for some reasons
> 
> # I like Pakistan for many reasons like their culture and literature but dislike them for their stupid politicians in past. I strongly believe that they lost us just for their fault in politics and discrimination to us in past. Can u imagine that they used to force us to use Urdu instead of Bangla where they had no right to do that? How silly they were cos they were not aware of other's sentiments. But now both have understood their fault and I like them.
> 
> # Can u guys say why many people in BD who were support the war 71 but now say that it was a wrong? I think the cos is that they are frustrated and now feel small power or weak like me. Also Pakistan is now failure in many cases but I have bit weakness to them.
> 
> # I like China for many reasons but dislike them also. Cos they r so cool in international politics. China is bigger than India in power and size then why India shows dominating attitude and China is so cool? China should take the control of Asia and I will support them cos they are our friend.
> 
> # I like Japan cos they are friend of us and may be of all. But I dislike Japan very much also cos they have no hot blood. Can u imagine that USA nuke Japan just for test their nuke's efficiency but they said nothing to USA and even do not hate USA? But they have capability to stand against USA with the help of China. Why they are so peaceful and do not want to do International politics where India is always busy to become a superpower. Germany is also cool.
> 
> *So, U could see that I say sometimes against someone and sometime on behalf someone*.



Clear headed indeed !


----------



## Skies

rubyjackass said:


> What exactly is generousity? Let me tell you why you cannot expect India to be generous. THe strength of Indian federation or any federation for that matter depends on how well the interests of states are protected by government. India cannot alienate its own people by beign 'generous' for Bangladesh overlooking one of it's state's economy.
> Lets the facts about water usage come out after joint surveys. We still dont know what equitable distribution of water(in this case) is and whether it is in being or not.



U could understand that what is generosity if u could be a Bangladeshi or think from our point of view. I meant that India have lack of generosity on their attitude toward us, for example like what BSF doing with us but BRD dose not do that with Indians and many others examples there are like trade issue.


----------



## eastwatch

rubyjackass said:


> What exactly is generousity? Let me tell you why you cannot expect India to be generous. THe strength of Indian federation or any federation for that matter depends on how well the interests of states are protected by government. India cannot alienate its own people by beign 'generous' for Bangladesh overlooking one of it's state's economy.
> Lets the facts about water usage come out after joint surveys. We still dont know what equitable distribution of water(in this case) is and whether it is in being or not.


In our eyes the west Bengal people are very miser and nasty. We are opposite, we try to be generous as much as possible in our daily life among friends and relatives. There are many jokes about these miser GHOTIS of west bengal. These jokes are said by our Hindus who go to Kolkata time to time. Our Hindus do not like the chatracters of these ghotis.

We do not think other Indians are any different from the Kolkattawalas. So, when these people go into politics or into govt bureaucracy, they cannot come out of the mindset their culture has helped to build. Therefore, when it is negotiations on the BD-India bi-lateral relationship, this cultural trait of the Indians comes out very sharply, because the Indians do not know any better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

brotherbangladesh said:


> # I like India for two or three reasons and hate India for some reasons.
> 
> # I hate USA for some reasons and also like for some reasons
> 
> # I like Pakistan for many reasons like their culture and literature but dislike them for their stupid politicians in past. I strongly believe that they lost us just for their fault in politics and discrimination to us in past. Can u imagine that they used to force us to use Urdu instead of Bangla where they had no right to do that? How silly they were cos they were not aware of other's sentiments. But now both have understood their fault and I like them.
> 
> # Can u guys say why many people in BD who were support the war 71 but now say that it was a wrong? I think the cos is that they are frustrated and now feel small power or weak like me. Also Pakistan is now failure in many cases but I have bit weakness to them.
> 
> # I like China for many reasons but dislike them also. Cos they r so cool in international politics. China is bigger than India in power and size then why India shows dominating attitude and China is so cool? China should take the control of Asia and I will support them cos they are our friend.
> 
> # I like Japan cos they are friend of us and may be of all. But I dislike Japan very much also cos they have no hot blood. Can u imagine that USA nuke Japan just for test their nuke's efficiency but they said nothing to USA and even do not hate USA? But they have capability to stand against USA with the help of China. Why they are so peaceful and do not want to do International politics where India is always busy to become a superpower. Germany is also cool.
> 
> So, U could see that I say sometimes against someone and sometime on behalf someone.



And I like you. BTW, how old are you, brother? you seem like a very clean hearted person, who happens to be novice in understanding the international politics. Just to let you know that MBI Munshi is a very enlightened man in IND's role at BD's creation along with Idune to me. I guess they are reaching in a consensus by now even if W Pakistani politicians hadn't made those so-called mistakes, PAK still couldn't stay united. Infect it was given birth in a way in 1947 that it had to break up. Vasha Andolan, Six Points were just means to toward that ends, thanks.


----------



## idune

With letting RAW and indian intel operating inside Bangladesh, Awami govt not only violated law and sovereignty but also lined up Bangladesh, its people against potential revenge. ULFA military wing chief indicated that much yesterday. In Assam there are still broad support for ULFA and aspiration of independence. By being indian stooge Awami govt made Bangladesh party to indian internal conflict and pushing Bangladesh fighting indian war. Bangladeshi people should hold Awami league and Hasina responsible for any future blow up.



> *Rajkhowa did not surrender, he was trapped in a sting operation*
> 
> Under constant monitoring since then, Indian intelligence agencies gathered that the plan was to get Rajkhowa along with aides Raju Barua, Raja Bora and their families and the wife and daughter of Shashadhar Chowdhury to cross over into Myanmar. From there, ends had been tied up for the group to be taken to Bangkok where they would reassess matters.
> 
> The escape effort included a long bus ride from Coxs Bazaar to the Bangladesh-Myanmar border. It is here where agencies involved in the operation decided to intervene and have someone impersonate as a representative of Rajkhowas local contact.
> 
> This worked out and a person contacted Rajkhowas group just before they were to board a public transport bus as instructed by their local contacts.
> 
> Pretending to be someone who had been sent by the contact, the impersonator told them that there has been a change in plan for the better and the group did not have to undertake the arduous journey by bus because Toyota vehicles had been arranged.
> 
> Its learnt that Rajkhowa and his aides did initially suspect foul play but were convinced by the impersonator who then brought them to the vehicles. But before boarding the vehicles, Rajkhowa had doubts and seemed to backtrack after consultations with his aides. At this point, sources said, other members of the operation joined in and overpowered Rajkhowa and others, put them in the vehicles and drove away.
> 
> Thereafter, sources said, a decision was made not to hold the group any longer in Bangladesh and they were taken on a long drive to the Indo-Bangladesh border post in Meghalaya where they were handed over to BSF authorities. From here, they were taken to Guwahati. Rajkhowa and others have been in custody since December 2.
> 
> Rajkhowa did not surrender, he was trapped in a sting operation - Express India


----------



## Red Dwarf

@idune

Are you at least ashamed to say that RAW is controlling your country. Then as a citizen of BD and if you cannot do anything about it you should be ashamed of yourself. 

If RAW is in control of your country, then your countless post against RAW and India in this forum won't gave any better for your country than your own personal satisfaction.


----------



## idune

Red Dwarf said:


> @idune
> 
> Are you at least ashamed to say that RAW is controlling your country. Then as a citizen of BD and if you cannot do anything about it you should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> If RAW is in control of your country, then your countless post against RAW and India in this forum won't gave any better for your country than your own personal satisfaction.



Nice try to put reverse spin, but people are not naive. Bangladesh more or less successfully defended against RAW and indian design for last 38 years, until this Awami stooge govt is installed. Everything RAW is doing because they are provided safe passage by these Awami stooges. So RAW is not in control its Awami stooges and awami stooges are largely controlled and influenced by dhotis in in india. That's the root of the problem.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Nice try to put reverse spin, but people are not naive. Bangladesh more or less successfully defended against RAW and indian design for last 38 years, until this Awami stooge govt is installed. Everything RAW is doing because they are provided safe passage by these Awami stooges. So RAW is not in control its Awami stooges and awami stooges are largely controlled and influenced by dhotis in in india. That's the root of the problem.



You are so closely related to and fond of RAW that you should at least know exactly when your RAW will take over BD. Will it be like East India Company or there will be a different drama?


----------



## Skies

M_Saint said:


> And I like you. BTW, how old are you, brother? you seem like a very clean hearted person, who happens to be novice in understanding the international politics. Just to let you know that MBI Munshi is a very enlightened man in IND's role at BD's creation along with Idune to me. I guess they are reaching in a consensus by now even if W Pakistani politicians hadn't made those so-called mistakes, PAK still couldn't stay united. Infect it was given birth in a way in 1947 that it had to break up. Vasha Andolan, Six Points were just means to toward that ends, thanks.



_I don't count my days and age, cos I don't know when it will end_..........*Sorry, it's a joke.* I know u guys are senior and have have very much knowledge. I'm 25 and, really, have not good idea in International politics. So do not consider my post seriously.

But I'm more interested in International politics than my country's nasty politics. I dislike Awami govt than India. Some times I think from Indian view that what we would do if we were India and India were BD.

I do not want to be 100&#37; Bangladeshi or need that type of patriotism like 'Be Indian and Buy Indian'. Cos it seems to me that type of idea can narrow my mind which may not help me to compromise for others. I want to be for other nations also for little extend. I do not like extra nationalism. Cos extra nationalism can mean my mind like *'Be only Indian and Buy only Indian'* and do not likes or respect other's sentiments. But I love and pride for my country for three reasons and they are 1) Our fight for our own identity. 2)Our generosity. 3) Our braveness.

According to u its was fate, the separation of BD, but I'm not sure, if in India many race can live together then why we could not? Just for our Identity? Nope! I believe that we (pk-bd) do not know how to live together and compromise to others. In USA different states have different rules to ease the people for living together like same sex marriage is legal in some states and illegal in some states. So I must say that our (bd) and their(pk) political leaders did not know how to live together but they could have made different rules for two wings. It's a silly thinking to confined two/three race and culture under the same law and rules like W-Pak wanted to force Urdu in here but that language was not belong to us.

Regards!


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Therefore, when it is negotiations on the BD-India bi-lateral relationship, this cultural trait of the Indians comes out very sharply, because the Indians do not know any better.



Give me a break..... stop this nicely veiled racists comments. We both have a colorful past and our own shortcomings. Spend your energy on the topic at hand instead of debating on merits of your perception's.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> You are so closely related to and fond of RAW that you should at least know exactly when your RAW will take over BD. Will it be like East India Company or there will be a different drama?



Its Awami stooges who sold RAW and indians with free hands and access to Bangladesh. With overwhelming evidence piling against awami stooges you can not deflect using revese spin, it will only polish up your malaun identity.


----------



## idune

Indian has been withdrawing water from river Tessta unilaterally and causing untold sufferings for millions of Bangladeshis. Now india refused to hold river commission meeting to have water sharing and essentially flexing its muscle against Bangladesh. 

Awami stooges made sure they give up everything according to their indian master demand. Transit, roads, rails and what not. When it comes to livelyhood of millions of Bangladeshis awami stooges are increasing proving to work for indian interest than people of Bangladesh.

-------------------------------------------

*Teesta deal fades * 
Sun, Dec 6th, 2009 10:07 pm BdST 

Kamran Reza Chowdhury 
bdnews24.com Senior Correspondent 

Dhaka, Dec 06 (bdnews24.com)Signing of a Teesta water sharing deal during Sheikh Hasina's Delhi visit now depends solely upon the premiers of Bangladesh and India, foreign ministry officials say. 

*They say India has rejected Bangladesh's request to hold a meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission, which would fix the volume of water for the two countries, before Hasina's visit from Dec 19. 

There was no sign Sunday that Bangladesh and Indian water experts during three-day JRC technical committee talks had reached a consensus on fixing the point on the Teesta to collect hydrological dataa precondition for inking the deal. *

*According to a consensus between the two countries, reached in September, both countries would gather the data, by forming a joint committee of experts, to place at the JRC ministerial meeting, the next step in the process for a deal.* 

Based on the data, the JRC ministerial meeting would then determine the share of water for the two countries and draft the deal. 

Much still needs to be done before the Teesta deal is framed, foreign secretary Mohamed Mijarul Quayes told bdnews24.com Sunday afternoon at his office. 

"We are trying to get a date for the JRC meeting. It is not decided whether it will be on (Dec) 24 or before," he said. 

But "anything could happen" if the two top leaders desired, said Quayes. 

"India has told us that holding a JRC meeting before the prime minister's visit is not possible," a spokesperson of the foreign ministry told bdnews24.com Sunday. 

"Now, there is a slim chance of signing the Teesta deal during the prime minister's visit," he said. 

"Everything now depends on the highest political level of the two countries." 

The spokesperson said the joint-statement after the meeting of the two prime ministers may set some future timeline for signing a deal on the Teesta. 

"I have no knowledge whether any water-related agenda is included during the prime minister's visit," Sheikh Wahed Uz Zaman, water resources secretary, told reporters Sunday after meeting visiting Indian water experts. 

The visiting Indian technical team, headed by JRC member SP Kakran, has been holding talks with Bangladesh's JRC technical delegation, led by Mir Sajjad Hossain, since Friday. 

*Bangladesh has been demanding a deal on Teesta water sharing for decades. *

*India in 1987 commissioned a barrage in Gazoldoba in the upstream to divert water mainly for irrigation. *

Bangladesh in 1990 commissioned the Teesta barrage in the downstream for irrigation in the agro-based but poor Rangpur region. 

Now, the first phase of the Teesta barrage project provides water to over 750,000 hectares of land. 

Bangladesh cannot implement the second phase of the project due to paucity of water in the Teesta during the dry season. 

Bangladesh and India during foreign minister Dipu Moni's Delhi visit in September this year agreed that the two countries would form a joint technical team to collected data on the Teesta's water availability in Bangladesh's upstream, India. The technical team is yet to be formed. 

The two countries in September also recognised the need to expedite an agreement on the Teesta, a lifeline of the farmers in the greater Rangpur region in Bangladesh's north. 

Teesta deal fades | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## Stumper

So, BD official want to directly have meet of JRC with the Water Resorce ministers in Delhi on 19th. Indian officials maintain that this first go through the Secretary level before draft gets submitted to the respective minister's. Problem is, this is not possible before Hassina's visit. For gods sake, atleast stop blaming AL here .... they have atleast got to a level where the draft is almost agreed upon and will most probably pass thru the next round of secretary talks... but wont happen in Hassina's visit.



Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Delhi turns down Dhakas plea for accord on Teesta water-sharing


> DHAKA, Dec 6 (APP): *India has turned down a Bangladesh proposal to hold a meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission (JRC), headed by Water Resource Ministers of two countries, in New Delhi on December 9-14 ahead of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas India visit* so that the long-standing issue sharing of Teesta river waters could be solved. Indias response came at the end of second days meeting of the experts of the Joint Rivers Commission of Bangladesh and India, which began in Dhaka city on Friday at state guest house Meghna.
> 
> At the meeting, experts of the two countries are working to remove hurdles on water sharing and crisis, ahead of Hasina-Manmohan talks scheduled in New Delhi for December 19. Meeting sources said, *India proposed to hold Secretary-level meeting prior to JRC which was not possible before Sheikh Hasinas visit from December 18-21.* *With this disagreement between the two countries, there is no possibility of signing an agreement on Teesta river water, which Bangladesh is eagerly waiting to sign during Hasinas visit to New Delhi.* Sources said, Bangladesh was planning to hand over the draft of an agreement on Teesta water sharing to India if it can hold the meeting of the Joint Rivers Commission *before Sheikh Hasinas visit*


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Give me a break..... stop this nicely veiled racists comments. We both have a colorful past and our own shortcomings. Spend your energy on the topic at hand instead of debating on merits of your perception's.



It is not racist at all, my dear Stumper. This is what we believe Indians are and what India is made of. Look at the recent development about the sharing of Teesta river water. India, as usual, is very clinch fisted. It may also be due to big bureaucracy, but these bureaucrats also think like other Indians. Because of this character, our 'Banglabrother' commented that Indians are not generous.

It is good that our PM has postponed her visit to India. If she cannot bring any benefit to the country, then it is useless to make a visit. Whatever may be the DIPLOMATIC explanation about the postponment of her visit, it surely is due to this adament nature of the Indian political-bureacratic people.

Our PM should consider herself a small ant in front of those Tikkiwala Indians, and should learn how not to become undiplomatic by throwing away all its AAAAs on the lap of India. She betrayed ULFA leaders by handing them to India without receiving any reciprocity or its promise. 

Now, she will find herself abandoned by the big DADA. She may do better if she minutely studies Arthasashtra of Kautilya and can properly grasp the meanings of Kautilya teachings.


----------



## idune

All these Awami stooge govt told people they are discussing river transit and now they are quietly starting discussion on indian proposal for land transit and throwing Bangladesh risk of untold proportion.

Report in Bangla: http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.asp?News_ID=185311&sec=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> It is not racist at all, my dear Stumper. This is what we believe Indians are and what India is made of.


Is it so? .. Thanks for letting us know what your belief's are. 





> Our PM should consider herself a small ant in front of those Tikkiwala Indians, and should learn how not to become undiplomatic by throwing away all its AAAAs on the lap of India. She betrayed ULFA leaders by handing them to India without receiving any reciprocity or its promise.


Yeh, i agree with you. She should have in fact harbored this terrorist and armed them to teeth. We would have appreciated that gesture of your's. We were any way fighting this bastords who had support of prevous bangladesh government. Atleast by this, you will make world realize your importance.



> Now, she will find herself abandoned by the big DADA. She may do better if she minutely studies Arthasashtra of Kautilya and can properly grasp the meanings of Kautilya teachings.


Yeh, minnows like BD needs to do this. Being small they tend to be ignored by biggies like India , who consider such minnows as being of zero importance to anyone.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Yeh, i agree with you. She should have in fact harbored this terrorist and armed them to teeth. We would have appreciated that gesture of your's. We were any way fighting this bastords who had support of prevous bangladesh government. Atleast by this, you will make world realize your importance.
> 
> Yeh, minnows like BD needs to do this. Being small they tend to be ignored by biggies like India , who consider such minnows as being of zero importance to anyone.



BD is neither a minnow nor a fish fry in the international arena, although it is small on the map. If BD is less important to other countries, then, however, its location is very important to the big Dada and China.

What is your opinion about Dalai Lama? Should he be caught at the dead of a dark night while he is asleep, taken to the Arunachal border and handed over to the Chinese wolves? This is what happened to the ULFA leadership. They were in the shelter of our country. Either they should have been given a time limit to get out of BD, or they should have been interned, so that they cannot communicate with other ULFA leaders.

But, taking them to the Indian border and throwing them to Indian BSF is not to be found in a diplomatic book. This govt did so to appease India. But, as much as I understand, this kind of weak diplomacy does not work. It brings only apathy and distrust from the benefactor India. It will not respect such a govt. I have never heard of such a betrayal that this AL did to ULFA leadership.

AL leaders should thoroughly study Henry Kissinger's book, 'Diplomacy' to get some first hand knowledge about how an international diplomacy is run by a country. The word appeasing has not been suggested as a way of diplomacy in this book. 

Yes, you may be right about your minnow, BD is run by all these minnow politicians, who think that just passing the BA exam with the help of grace marks make them international diplomats.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> BD is neither a minnow nor a fish fry in the international arena, although it is small on the map. If BD is less important to other countries, then, however, its location is very important to the big Dada and China.


Didnt you keep on saying "Dada" ..... so i guess that makes BD a minnow.. isnt it?



> What is your opinion about Dalai Lama? Should he be caught at the dead of a dark night while he is asleep, taken to the Arunachal border and handed over to the Chinese wolves? This is what happened to the ULFA leadership.


Absolutely. Let china give us a notice saying Dalai Lama is wanted for terror activities in China. He is not sheltered or hidden (like the Ulfa cadres getting shelter by previous GoB). Even you can visit him (if you wish so). We have already declared "No terror activity against China will be tolerated from Indian Land". As long as its peacefull you can stay. As soon as they start any terror activity , they get to see the door.





> But, taking them to the Indian border and throwing them to Indian BSF is not to be found in a diplomatic book. This govt did so to appease India. But, as much as I understand, this kind of weak diplomacy does not work. It brings only apathy and distrust from the benefactor India. It will not respect such a govt. I have never heard of such a betrayal that this AL did to ULFA leadership.


Just let me know what it is .. one of your dear members claims raw did the whole operation. And you claim they were handed over to Indian. In any case, if i understand you correctly, you are proposing that instead of helping India you would have preffered your country go against India by deliberately letting go this ant india terrorist's ?..... Do you understand what that means? .... No, that does not mean you are neutral ... that means you have taken your stance and it is Against India. Do you really know want to do that?


----------



## idune

_In order to oblige indian instruction Awami stooge govt is taking further destructive steps upon Bangladesh communication infrastructures. Jumuna Bridge which is largest and most expansive infrastructure in the country is not even allowed to have Bangladesh own container train. Beacuse the bridge was not originnally built for container/cargo load. Besides, there is already some crack on the bridge for which Awami govt decided to sue Korean company built the bridge. Now in what name Awami stooges allowing indian container trains and making way for destruction of the bridge? "digital deception" of Awami League stooges turning out to be destruction in the coutry._
----------------------------------------------------------------

*Govt to allow Indian container trains through Jamuna bridge *
Shakhawat Hossain 
Bangladesh has almost completed its preparation to allow Indian container trains up to Gazipur, which borders on the capital.

The Bangladesh Railway director general, Belayet Hossain, on Tuesday told New Age they were working round-the-clock for the operation of Indian container trains till Gazipur, some 35km of the capital.

Bangladesh, which allows Indian good trains up to some areas in the north, is facing India&#8217;s pressure to allow container trains up to Gazipur by crossing the Jamuna Bridge.

He said they would seek cabinet approval through the communications ministry after it would get the nod of a railway inspection body, which looks after the security of railway and railway services.

Dhaka, which has allowed passenger trains from India since 2008, was in the past opposed to Indian container trains crossing the Jamuna bridge for the safety of the bridge.

Front Page


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> _In order to oblige indian instruction Awami stooge govt is taking further destructive steps upon Bangladesh communication infrastructures. Jumuna Bridge which is largest and most expansive infrastructure in the country is not even allowed to have Bangladesh own container train. Beacuse the bridge was not originnally built for container/cargo load. Besides, there is already some crack on the bridge for which Awami govt decided to sue Korean company built the bridge. Now in what name Awami stooges allowing indian container trains and making way for destruction of the bridge? "digital deception" of Awami League stooges turning out to be destruction in the coutry._
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Govt to allow Indian container trains through Jamuna bridge *
> Shakhawat Hossain


==============================================================================================================

I think, it is wise to allow containers over the Jamuna Bridge railway line, because it will bring down the import prices of Indian goods. In another news report I have read that BD communications ministry has accepted only two types of containers and has rejected two other types because their wheel loads will exceed the limit set by the bridge authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssheppard

But Mr Idune....twists the facts the way they suit his taste......Hide the facts that go against your mindset....and shout ..that you are being taken for a ride.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> ==============================================================================================================
> 
> I think, it is wise to allow containers over the Jamuna Bridge railway line, because it will bring down the import prices of Indian goods. In another news report I have read that BD communications ministry has accepted only two types of containers and has rejected two other types because their wheel loads will exceed the limit set by the bridge authority.



Containers are not used to import food and grains which are bulk of the imports from india. These containers will be used for pushing indian industrial goods, motor bikes, bikes, yarns etc. All of these are competitors to Bangladesh own industries. So your recipe and indian thinking are in alignment, that is - low import cost of indian goods will destroy Bangladesh light engineering and textile industry. Indo and Awami stooge mission accomplished.


----------



## ssheppard

idune said:


> Containers are not used to import food and grains which are bulk of the imports from india. These containers will be used for pushing indian industrial goods, motor bikes, bikes, yarns etc. All of these are competitors to Bangladesh own industries. So your recipe and indian thinking are in alignment, that is - low import cost of indian goods will destroy Bangladesh light engineering and textile industry. Indo and Awami stooge mission accomplished.




Buddy...if there is a market...if there is a demand...somebody will capture it...someone will supply what market demands....
So stop shouting....if India goods are imported...GOB would be getting Duty on that...and will earn revenue...which would be used in Bangladesh Development...so why whine....

I know I have wasted time here...but what the heck...


----------



## idune

ssheppard said:


> Buddy...if there is a market...if there is a demand...somebody will capture it...someone will supply what market demands....
> So stop shouting....if India goods are imported...GOB would be getting Duty on that...and will earn revenue...which would be used in Bangladesh Development...so why whine....
> 
> I know I have wasted time here...but what the heck...



Stop bs and nonesense here, just like so many indians did before you. indians markets demands lots of Bangladeshi goods, lots of Srilankan goods, lots of Pakistani goods. Allow free flow from others before jumping here with lecture.

And tax revenue is not alternative to destruction of indutries and loss of millions of jobs. 

Oh lose the "buddy" bit, its awkwardly indian tone.


----------



## ssheppard

Buddy....any goods are welcome...its a free market.....go ahead ....export to India ...Pay the duties and do your business..... and make money for your country....

But the question here is that can you do that....


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Containers are not used to import food and grains which are bulk of the imports from india. These containers will be used for pushing indian industrial goods, motor bikes, bikes, yarns etc. All of these are competitors to Bangladesh own industries. So your recipe and indian thinking are in alignment, that is - low import cost of indian goods will destroy Bangladesh light engineering and textile industry. Indo and Awami stooge mission accomplished.


So, tell the trade ministry to enact laws to stop Indian jet planes, rockets, rocket launchers, ships, missiles, satellites, motor cars, auto-bikes, sewing machines, industrial machineries and many other hi-tech goods from being imported into BD. By the way, who told you about these hi-tech goods? 

What the container freight has to do with the policy of the trade ministry? It is the communications ministry that does not want heavier containers over the bridge for the safety of this bridge, that's all. Do you want another bridge to be built just for Indian freight trains? Then ask your mentor RAW to fund that project.


----------



## M_Saint

ssheppard said:


> Buddy....any goods are welcome...its a free market.....go ahead ....export to India ...Pay the duties and do your business..... and make money for your country....
> 
> But the question here is that can you do that....


Buddy only if your GOVT's did was similar to your talk then there wouldn't be any Idune here. There is a prevalent joke in BD about Indian dalals, who likes to obey the verdict of the judge only if the judge hands the big tree to those pseudo-Rawamy-dalaler Bacchas . Similarly free market and nicety of globalization has become the choruses of Indians only after their nationalistic credo has been deeply planted in their minds, making sure of industrial reach surpassing neighbors after long isolation and confirming militaristic superiority over others in this hemisphere. Let us bridge those skills gap, will ya before drinking more of your free market daru?


----------



## idune

_In another stooge move Awami govt removing poultry import ban that had been in place for last 17 years to protect against disease and assymetric indian trade agression. Now by allowing import of indian one year old chick not only Bangladesh poultry industry will be at risk but also people will be exposed to bird flu from across borders. This is further proving the point that Awami League stooge govt elected with indian blessing and working welfare of indians at cost of bangladeshis_

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ban on chick import goes after 17 years *
*Poultry farmers fear negative impact on industry *

Asif Showkat 

The government has lifted the 17-year-old ban on import of day-old chicks to stabilize the local chicken market, official sources said.The commerce ministry on Thursday issued a circular, allowing 17 local firms, to import day-old chicks as the prices of the poultry in the past few months showed upward trend, said a senior official.

He said withdrawal of restriction on the import, imposed in 1992 to protect local poultry farms from bird-flu, is expected to reduce the price of chicken in the local market.The 17 local trading firms have been allowed to import a total of 8 crore 37 lakh pieces of day-old chicken.

*Bangladesh Poultry Industry Association president Syed Abu Siddique, however, told New Age on Thursday that lifting of ban would hurt the countrys poultry industry. Siddique alleged that the commerce ministry lifted the ban without having discussions the industry.* 

He said that the commerce ministry took the decision when the price of the local day-old chick declined. Bangladesh Poultry Khamar Rakka Jatiya Sangram Paishads general secretary Khandokar Mohammad Mohsin told New Age that the importer would not be able to import day-old chick from India as it was not yet free from bird flu.

*Bird flu was found in India last August and chick import from that country would risk our poultry industry of getting the virus, he added.*At present, day-old chick in the local market costs Tk 16 to 17 while it was Tk 35 only a month ago.

Business


----------



## eastwatch

PM for stronger defences | Politics | bdnews24.com


PM FOR STRONGER DEFENCES 
Wed, Dec 23rd, 2009 9:10 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Dec 23 (bdnews24.com) &#12539;Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has said the country's armed forces will be further strengthened, while maintaining good relations with neighbouring countries. 

She also urged the armed forces to remain alert against any threat to the country's security, in a speech at the 11th graduation ceremony of the National Defence College at Mirpur Cantonment on Wednesday. 

"I hope you'll always be engaged in collecting and analysing information," the prime minister said. 

The prime minister said, "Bangladesh has succeeded combating terrorism while the blame of militancy is also washed away. 

"Terrorism and militancy, which violate human rights and hit humanity, are bars to the development of many countries. These days, it's not possible to keep eyes closed when the sovereignty of a country is under threat." 

Hasina said, "No country can run alone these days. The situation now is that everyone has to move with cooperation of the others. 

HASINA CLAIMS 'CLEAN SLATE' 

Regarding her government's first year, the prime minister said, "None could lodge a complaint of corruption against any minister in this time," which she termed the 'maximum success' story. 

Mentioning her government's strict stand against corruption, Hasina said, "We'll continue the anti-corruption drives. Corruption bars the development of a country's economy." 

"The government is sincerely working for the socio-economic development of the country." 

"We've work together to fight poverty," she urged. 

The prime minister said, "Trial of the war criminals will be launched immediately while those involved in BDR mutiny and killing will also be tried." 

Regarding her recent participation in the Copenhagen Climate Conference she said, "In the conference I highlighted the situation of vulnerable countries where I also demanded for raising an international fund for the affected countries to fight the situation."


----------



## idune

YEAR IN REVIEW,

*2010 dawns with serious concerns for economy, sovereignty *

The first light of 2010 ushers in the arrival of a new year and a new decade. It, however, comes with legacies of the two-year long emergency rule, a controversial election, and, severe negative impacts on the nation's economy, its armed forces and the sovereignty. 

Besides, the year 2009 witnessed further weakening and fragmentation of our major political parties and other institutions like the ACC while the intense sense of pride we so far possessed as a nation of 150 million strong monoliths has begun to waver.

There are those who might find such characterisation as sweeping generalisations, but they may find themselves wrong-footed in the end. Fact remains: Nation's borders are perfunctorily guarded since the grisly BDR massacre in February 2009 while trade imbalance with India has soared well past US$3 billion. Added to the unaccounted for data generated by huge influx of Indian goods into the country through smuggling (worth nearly $ 8 billion, according to some estimates), the trade imbalance with India must be measured by tripling or quadrupling the official data.

*Faltering economy*
Moreover, 2009 witnessed alarming reduction in the export of RMG (by nearly 28 per cent), while the increased flow of remittance remains a mismatch with the ground reality portrayed by the huge number of workers returning home each day and the reduced number of new workers going abroad. 

The consequent closing of about 151 garment factories lately, and further shrinking of employment opportunities in other sectors of the economy, has left millions more unemployed, making Dhaka and other major cities further problem ridden due to exodus from villages of an ever-growing army of unemployed, resulting in multiplication of the instances of crime and other anti-social activities.

Yet, demonic attempts to depict rosier pictures by sleight of hands continue unabated. One such news is the increased remittance from wage earners, which is nonsense in reality. Various anti-terrorism and money laundering laws in all nations, including ours, having ensured strict compliance of official remittance, resulting in more and more remittance coming via financial institutions and making the data look bigger and brighter, the gains were expected and palpable. Upon close inspection, one however finds that the data on increased remittance fail to correlate positively with other allied variables (the number of workers returning home and the massive unemployment in the source countries), leaving no room for solace or celebration.

Also observable is, whatever foreign investment had trickled down to the economy has had little impact on employment creation, and the government did precious little either to improve that picture. According to BB statistics, net FDI was $207 million in July to October period (which was $402 million in the same period a year ago) while portfolio investment dropped by $29 million in the first quarter of the current fiscal, compared to $7 million drop in concurring period of the previous fiscal.

The overall growth trajectory has stymied further due to the investment-GDP ratio remaining as yet below 25 per cent, in comparison to 45 per cent in China and 36 per cent in India. And, employment opportunities are further dampened by average annual growth of gross capital formation being, on average, 8.6 per cent (2000-2007) only, against China's 13.4 per cent and India's 15.1 per cent. 

The rosy picture of economic successes also belie the ADB report of 2008 that had placed Bangladesh as the second lowest nation in terms public investment-GDP ration among 44 Asia-Pacific countries.

*Trade gap with India $3.016 billion*
Above all, the year witnessed bilateral ties with India transforming from 'sovereign equality to hegemonic partnership'. In fiscal 2007-08, exports to India stood at only $358.08 million against imports worth $3.375 billion, leaving a whopping trade gap of $3.016 billion. The ever galloping trade imbalance is a matter of serious concern for a number of reasons. 

First, the imbalance does not indicate the existence of any pragmatic trade pattern prevailing between the two neighbours. For example, Canada is by far the largest trading partner of the US, accounting for 20% of all U.S. international trade. Although the US is 300 million strong while Canadian population is yet to cross the 35 million mark, the US carries the burden of larger trade deficit with Canada, despite Canada having imported $261.2 billion worth of goods from the USA in 2008 alone.

Same is the case with another poorer neighbour of the US, Mexico. In 2007, U.S. trade deficit within NAFTA alone (Canada & Mexico) surpassed $116 billion while in 2008, the deficit rose to $143 billion. These data shows one thing for certain: bigger economies have bigger deficits with neighbours under liberalized trade regimes, not vice a versa.

*Decaying RMG sector*
That fundamental principal having been amiss in the Indo-Bangladesh ties, more so in 2009, our economy may never bounce back unless the 'India factor' is addressed with courage and determination. Especially since early 2009, the mainstay of our export, the RMG sector-which accounts for over 70 per cent of total export earning-has been badly mauled and debilitated by hidden and transparent Indian interventions.

Contrary to much publicised reasoning by certain quarters, the gradual weakening of the RMG sector did not come about due only to reduced demands from buyers abroad, it has a regional factor to blame. That fault line must be identified sooner, as some latest data shows, apparel export revenue fell to $814 million in September, posting a 27 per cent decline from the same month of 2008. On the other hand, according to the Export Promotion Bureau's statistic, apparel exports fell cumulatively (between July-September 2009) by $325 million, in comparison with earnings in the first quarter of the previous fiscal. 

More ominously, from January to September 2009, total earning from RMG export stood at only $2.66 billion, indicating clearly that, once released, final data of fiscal 2009-10 is bound to show more gloomy pictures due to total export earning in the first two months of the current fiscal (2008-2009) having registered only $2.81 billion, down from $2.9 billion during the corresponding period of the previous fiscal.

*Economic hegemony*
Now look deeply why and how it happened. Since the beginning of the bygone decade, India began to feel alarmed by the rise of our RMG sector. And, as Bangladesh stood poised to overtake India by 2008 (India fetched only $2.27 billion between Jan-September 2009 from RMG export, which is less than Bangladesh), India began to set up industries in Bangladesh to blunt our competitive edges upon installation of an overly-India-friendly regime in early 2009. 

Three distinct reasons worked behind such a hegemonic move. First, Bangladesh has a cost edge over India of 9-29 per cent across various products. Secondly, it has duty-free access to EU markets which India does not, and, finally, the labour is much cheaper than in India. 

All these niches prompted prominent Indian RMG manufactures-like the House of Pearl Fashions and the Raymond group-to install their factories in Bangladesh while at least seven other companies are slated to move soon to take over a huge chunk of our RMG market. Meanwhile, the trend facilitated more import of Indian raw materials for those industries, which shoved out of business many of our indigenous textile factories.

Besides, as products from these foreign companies are sold under our country tag-while the cost of import of inputs and profit/capital repatriation ate away much of the benefits that our government expected to gain from such foreign investments-the dividend to our economic basket proved marginal or none.

*Telecom link with North-East*
Added to Indian proposed intrusions into the thriving telecommunication market and the decision to link up sub-marine cable communications with India's North-East via Cox's Bazaar, Indian total share of our market economy could overshoot $50 billion by 2012, inclusive of the proposed investment worth $5 billion in the nine power projects (and a liquefied natural gas (LNG) terminal), for which the botched road show in Europe could not generate any hope on one hand as it was stained by a series of kickback allegations between our energy officials and Chevron, the US oil conglomerate. 

Amidst this, despite cautions from experts that Bangladesh will soon turn into a virtual appendage of the Indian economy, some of our economic policy makers kept behaving like an ostrich in the desert sand. On December 16-17, a selective team of officials from the Bangladesh Power Development Board (BPDB) visited India to study both private and state-owned coal power projects to arrange import of electricity from India, despite India being so power deficit that it imports from Bhutan about 13,000 MW of electricity per day to meet peak hour power shortages.

Thus, one of the most lamentable jokes of the year 2009 was the proud utterances of Alamgir Kabir, chairman of BPDB, when he said a few days back that "Bangladesh plans to import up to 1,200 MW of electricity from India by the middle of 2012."

*Hoaxes and mirages* 
These hoaxes and mirages aside, time has come to ponder seriously why India plans to deploy a 50-member strong special force to guard its diplomatic compounds in Dhaka. One plausible reason may be, India has establishments to guard in Bangladesh and the numbers are growing. Or, is it?

From a strategic perspective, the move looks akin to what Delhi has been doing in Afghanistan since its military and material helps to the so called Northern Alliance forces managed to overthrow the Taliban regime in 2001, in cohort with the USA. The war in Bangladesh, however, was fought with ballot; that's the only difference.

One wonders why India currently maintains seven consular offices in Afghanistan, where hundreds of military staff work in disguise as development workers, according to reports. Some experts fear, India will militarily trounce and overrun Pakistan once the Pakistan military gets further bogged down and demoralized in the ongoing civil war with its own insurgents. 

Any gain-loss for Pakistan aside, how different are we, until now, compared with Afghanistan? Despite Dhaka's denial that it had not been approached officially by Delhi with the proposal to bring security forces to guard its chancery, foreign secretary Mijarul Quayes said on December 28 that "the Indian High Commission in Dhaka could deploy additional security personnel within its chancery premises if such deployment does not constitute violation of Bangladesh's domestic laws."

Well said. We may not be quite sure how our Foreign Office mandarins want to interpret laws relating to diplomatic protections, but we know for certain that these laws have originated from a series of Geneva Conventions, making it incumbent on the host government to ensure safety and security of foreign diplomats stationed within any country's geographic boundary. Besides, the Indian mission in Dhaka never faced any attack in Dhaka, as it did in Kabul on July 7, 2008, in which 58 people were reportedly killed.

That is precisely why, in this maiden dawn of a new decade, we are increasingly concerned that none of our polite objections have so far deterred India from doing anything it wanted to do inside Bangladesh since coming to power of the AL-led government early this year.
While that misfortune is a making of our own, we should not cease to move stridently to forestall any Indian move to bring armed security forces within our territory from other countries, on the pretext that they too have intelligence to suggest risk of danger from militant Islamists. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## haawk

idune said:


> Stop bs and nonesense here, just like so many indians did before you. indians markets demands lots of Bangladeshi goods, lots of Srilankan goods, lots of Pakistani goods. Allow free flow from others before jumping here with lecture.
> 
> And tax revenue is not alternative to destruction of indutries and loss of millions of jobs.
> 
> Oh lose the "buddy" bit, its awkwardly indian tone.



you are sounding silly hare.......if you care about local companies...your concerns are welcome but if we go by your logic there will be no trade around the world because every country will have local companies that produce the same goods as that are being imported.

besides if you have enough products to export to india we do welcome it but the point is are you producing stuff that have a competitive edge over indian products -if you do am sure your companies will find a market for your products otherwise we cant just import your products for just the sake of buying them.....

our companies are exporting them to bangladesh because their products have a competitive edge in quality and costs over your companies....
p.s -i believe you will have the same anger of your companies losing market because of cheep goods from china...if not you are just here for india bashing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

_In apparent bid to destroy Bangladesh Poultry industry, Awami indian stooge govt removed decade old ban on poultry import and threatening Bangladesh poultry industry and livelihood of million of Bangladeshis.

Not only that this Awami stooge act opens door for bird flu like epidemic to spread from india to Bangladesh._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Import of Indian eggs, chicks threatens poultry industry *

Staff Correspondent 

Allowing imports of day-old chicks and eggs from India may open the way for flooding Bangladesh market with such Indian products at the cost of the countrys growing poultry industry.

Expressing the apprehension, leaders of local poultry industry said such imports might also heighten the risks of avian influenza or bird flu in view of an outbreak of the disease in India in recent months.

They said it was unfortunate that withdrawal of the restrictions on imports of both eggs and day-old chicks coincided with the efforts by the domestic poultry farmers to recover the losses they incurred due to bird flu effects.

The government has of late lifted a ban on import of day-old chicks and given 17 companies import permits following another decision to withdraw the ban on imports of eggs from India.

The government should rather consider providing subsidy to farmers instead of allowing imports that may harm our growing industry, said Syed Abu Siddique, president of Poultry Industry Association. He said that the Indian government provided cash incentive for exports in addition to subsidy to poultry industry.

While local industry leaders opposed lifting ban on poultry imports, small farmers complained about an increase in the price of day-old chicks by big poultry farms taking advantage of the limited supply.

A section of small farmers like us have lost at least Tk 12 lakh during the Eid due to scarcity of chicks and their high prices, said Yusuf Hossain, a poultry farmer of Nagarpur in Tangail. They demanded more supply of day-old chicks and breaking the monopoly of the suppliers.

However, the poultry association chief said the price of day-old chicks would come down significantly in March when production was expected to reach its peak following recovery from bird flu.

He said that Bangladeshs poultry industry could not afford to sustain another bird flu outbreak and that the risks were higher when poultry chicks would be imported from India which had positive bird flu cases even in August.

A high official at the fisheries and livestock ministry sought to allay the bird flu fears saying that importers would be able to import chicks from any country and that they would need clearance certificate for importing the chicks. 

Business


----------



## idune

No sooner Hasina steeped into indian soil Awami stooges busy showring indian master with more gift. But offcource at cost of Bangladeshi resource and interest. 

This time Awami stooge govt planning to import 100 indian junk bus.
Few days back Awami stooges govt opened indian import of poultry and effectively took steps to destroy Bangladeshi industry.

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## Skies

@thread

Let them believe in AL, Let them face the hell coming. Otherwise they are not wise enough to understand what could be the consequence of believe in AL. They will get the result according to which govt (AL) they support. May be after 10 years.

Why you and I have concern about it? Let give time to AL govt to harm BD if BD people can not understand what is good for them. So they deserve the bad consequence of believing in AL govt.

So my recommend is to wait up to next election and see what BD people want again. Definitely, we cannot change BD people's mind if they support AL govt. So wait for few years to observe the BD people's want. 
I think time will say against AL govt if they are evil. Otherwise what can we do but fetch out the evil deeds of AL govt right now.


----------



## Raje amar

buddy, there are other new threads going on. i will request you to just go through them.


----------



## haawk

Raje amar said:


> buddy, there are other new threads going on. i will request you to just go through them.



you are telling this to the wrong people......people with the attitude"we are here for india bashing" actually i guess its more of awami bashing ...it might be that they are staunch supporters or people with vested interests of BNP .....


----------



## sarthak

ssheppard said:


> Buddy...if there is a market...if there is a demand...somebody will capture it...someone will supply what market demands....
> So stop shouting....if India goods are imported...GOB would be getting Duty on that...and will earn revenue...which would be used in Bangladesh Development...so why whine....
> 
> I know I have wasted time here...but what the heck...



Dude , seriously , you have been here for much longer than i have. Haven't you still understood the mentality of these kind of people. They are above reproach , u know. No use talking to them in a conscillatory tone. Even if god descends to earth and tells themthat they are wrong , they still wont believe it . You are right , you did waste your time


----------



## Raje amar

then i think i should pest all the latest news on Shaikh Hasinas visit on this thrade only.


----------



## Raje amar

India has removed 47 more items from its negative list allowing duty-free excess of more Bangladeshi goods to the Indian market, a Foreign Ministry official said on Monday.

The decision was taken during negotiations between delegations of the two countries led by the two prime ministers, a foreign ministry official told said.

The official said India had earlier taken 56 items off the negative list.

Wishing not to be quoted, the official said Bangladesh also handed over a list of priority items, out of the 47 items, now out of the negative list. India is considering it, he added.

Indian Finance Minister Pranab Mukherjee yesterday said that India would like to provide duty free access facilities to more Bangladeshi goods, according to a message received in Dhaka.

"We want many Bangladeshi products to enter India with duty free facilities," he said after a meeting with Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at the ITC Maurya Hotel, where she was staying during her four-day tour of India.

Bangladesh has already sought duty-free market access for 232 products to India. The neighbouring country has already removed 47 items from its negative list to help benefit Bangladesh economy.

Pranab termed Hasina's visit a high point of relations between the two countries. "This is a historic visit; it marks a new era in Indo-Bangladesh relations." "For the first time Dhaka understands our concerns and we understand theirs."

He indicated that India and Bangladesh were on good terms and were cooperating with each other. "All we sought was mutual cooperation. And it had been that way over the last year."

Mukherjee has had a long personal family connection with Hasina. A prominent leader of the Congress party from the Indian state of West Bengal, Mukherjee was a deputy minister in India's the then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi's Government when Hasina came to Delhi after her father's assassination.

Hasina may on Tuesday meet with Mukherjee's wife Suvra Mukherjee, one of her close friends since her Delhi days

Good Move by Delhi, atleast this will probably reduce the trade deficit of bangladesh.


----------



## Raje amar

Delhi assures Dhaka of suspending Tipai plan
File PhotoStar Online Report

In a significant goodwill gesture, India has assured Bangladesh that it would suspend work on the Tipaimukh dam, which had raised serious environmental concerns in that country, Indian official sources said.

The assurance was given at the highest level when visiting Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and her Indian counterpart Manmohan Singh held delegation-level talks last night, officials told media persons late Monday night.

The sources said Singh has assured Hasina that India would not take any step on the Tipaimukh dam which will adversely affect the people of Bangladesh in any manner, reports our correspondent in New Delhi.

Two leading Indian dailies &#8211; The Times of India and The Hindustan Times -- reported on Tuesday that India would stop work on Tipaimukh dam project.

Environmentalists in Bangladesh had expressed strong reservations about the dam on cross-border Barak river in the northeastern Indian state of Manipur saying it would affect the flow of water on the Bangladesh side.

A Bangladeshi delegation of parliamentarians and experts, led by senior Awami League leader Abdur Razzaq, had visited New Delhi last year and held discussions with Indian Power Minister Sushil Kumar Shinde and other officials about the Tipaimukh power project. However, the delegation failed to make it to the project site because of bad weather.

The sources said Singh told Hasina that her visit has &#8220;opened a new chapter&#8221; and there was &#8220;complete unity of minds and hearts to make the bilateral relations &#8220;forward-looking and multi-faceted&#8221;. 

Delhi assures Dhaka of suspending Tipai plan


----------



## Raje amar

NEW DELHI: Taking the current bonhomie with the Sheikh Hasina government to a new level, PM Manmohan Singh on Monday announced a $1 billion line of credit for Bangladesh, the highest one-time line of credit assistance to any country by India. 

Authorities described the aid as an apt reciprocation to the cooperation received from Bangladesh in dealing with terrorism and insurgency since Sheikh Hasina came back to power. 

The credit will aid infrastructural development in that country, including building railway bridges, supply of locomotives and assistance in dredging. 

Sheikh Hasina assured that no anti-India activity would be allowed to be carried out from the country. Sources said security was one of the most important issues on which the two sides agreed to actively cooperate. 

During his meeting with Sheikh Hasina, Singh said her visit had opened a new chapter in India-Bangladesh ties leading to &#8220;complete unity of heart and mind&#8221;. 

In another goodwill gesture, India said it would stop work on the Tipaimukh dam project which had caused resentment in Bangladesh. 

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was inundated by official meetings through the day but her family had other social obligations. 

The PM's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy and daughter Saima Wazed Hossain Putul, accompanied by their aunt Sheikh Rehana and her children, called on the Gandhi family to revive an old connection that had become rusty with disuse. 

Sheikha Hasina came bearing mouth-watering gifts &#8212; Bangladesh&#8217;s famous hilsa fish from the Padma river, which they swear is tastier than the Indian hilsa from the Ganga. 

In return, Sheikh Hasina will probably be gifted a little bit of West Bengal when railway minister Mamata Banerjee gifts her a &#8216;Dhonekhali&#8217; saree, a speciality of the state and a variety she personally prefers, along with some of Kolkata&#8217;s &#8216;notun gurer shondesh&#8217;. 
India to give Bangladesh $1bn line of credit - India - The Times of India


----------



## Raje amar

India to supply 250MW power to Bangladesh

NEW DELHI: In another goodwill gesture, India said it would stop work on the Tipaimukh dam project which had caused resentment in Bangladesh. 

India had earlier announced construction of a 1,500MW hydroelectric dam on the Barak river in the north-east. The river flows into Bangladesh before emptying into the Bay of Bengal. Apart from that, India will also supply 250MW of electricity to Bangladesh over and above the 100MW agreed to last year. 

New Delhi sought to address Dhaka&#8217;s concerns with regard to non-tariff barriers by agreeing to remove these on many more items. At the wide-ranging talks here between the two leaders, the two sides reached a number of decisions to revive the traditional links of connectivity, which included the Akhaura-Agartala railway line. 

As announced earlier, the two sides signed five agreements, three of them a nod to India&#8217;s primary concerns on security and terrorism. They were on mutual legal assistance in criminal matters, agreement on transfer of sentenced persons and an agreement on combating international terrorism, organized crime and illicit drug trafficking. 

On Monday, Hasina and Singh met for delegation level talks in the evening, with the two leaders meeting in a one-on-one basis before the talks. 

In a speech, the Bangladesh PM said, &#8220;I can give you this assurance that Bangladesh is committed to eliminating all forms of terrorism from within its territory.&#8221; The talks focused on terror, trade and investment, boundary and particularly water sharing. At the banquet held in her honour, Sheikh Hasina stressed on a water agreement, reminding India of the Ganges water treaty of 1996 .


----------



## idune

*250 MW elctricity export *- India does not have enough electricity in western part but have surplus in eastern part. What indian is playing with is trying to power transit using Bangladeshi grids in name of exporting mere 250 MW. By the 250 MW means nothing when we have 4000-5000 MW shortage.

*47 items removed from negetive list *- another indian deception ploy. Indian played same deception before removing duty for show and keeping para tariff in place so net effect of farcial removal of duty means nothing.

*$1 billion credit line *- this so called soft loan nothing but another big hoax played by indians. Bangladesh have enough reserve and fund on its own and does not need indian money. Furthermore as details of these indian ploy getting available, indians are extending these money so indian stooge, Awami govt can develop infrastructure for providing transit to india. 

All thee items indians posted here goes to show, what extent Awami stooge govt will go to fool Bangladeshis and to score on indian stooge book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> By the 250 MW means nothing when we have 4000-5000 MW shortage.


Are you suggesting thats India's responsibility to fill that gap?



> *47 items removed from negetive list *- another indian deception ploy. Indian played same deception before removing duty for show and keeping para tariff in place so net effect of farcial removal of duty means nothing.


So what do you propose should we do? .. lets hear your view on solution.




> indians are extending these money so indian stooge, Awami govt can develop infrastructure for providing transit to india.


Prove it and we shall believe you.



> All thee items indians posted here goes to show, what extent Awami stooge govt will go to fool Bangladeshis and to score on indian stooge book.


Again, you pose rubbish nonsense without suggesting any solution. My 3 year old kid does better that that .. and she does not cry!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

idune said:


> *$1 billion credit line *- this so called soft loan nothing but another big hoax played by indians. Bangladesh have enough reserve and fund on its own and does not need indian money. .



Considering BD's external debt is 4 times that of its reserves, not a totally factual statement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raje amar

India agrees to cede 17,000 acres to Bangladesh 

Jyoti Malhotra / New Delhi January 15, 2010, 0:19 IST 



At last India has decided to settle some of its dues with history with Bangladesh, by agreeing in principle to cede control over some 17,000 acres of territory as part of a larger, comprehensive agreement, in which the remaining tiny part of the 4,096 km-long boundary will be demarcated, while several pockets of adverse possessions and enclaves claimed by both sides are likely to be settled on an &#8220;as-is-where-is&#8221; basis.


The decision to settle the matter is believed to have been taken at the highest political levels in India, on the eve of Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s visit to India earlier this week, and is in keeping with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh&#8217;s view that small disagreements cannot be allowed to come in the way of a dynamic relationship with Delhi&#8217;s eastern neighbour.

Home Secretary GK Pillai confirmed to Business Standard that India, during the home secretary-level talks in Dhaka in early December had offered such a comprehensive agreement to Dhaka &#8211; demarcating the remaining 6.1 km of the 4,096-km long boundary, plus settling the matter of adverse possessions and enclaves &#8212; and had received a positive response from the Bangladeshi government.

India holds as many as 111 enclaves or tiny bits of land within Bangladesh territory, amounting to some 17,000 acres since the partition of the subcontinent in 1947 (initially held by Pakistan, and after 1971, with Bangladesh), while Bangladesh holds some 51 enclaves amounting to about 7,000 acres in India.

It is believed that India has in principle agreed that it will cede control over its enclaves, even though the difference is about 10,000 acres in Bangladesh&#8217;s favour. Meaning, once the negotiations are complete, the Indian enclaves within Bangladeshi territory would be absorbed within Bangladesh and vice-versa.

Officials on both sides agreed that such a path-breaking agreement was on the cards, but it would take between 18-24 months to iron out the details. India needs a constitutional amendment on its part to formalise the boundary demarcation. A joint land boundary working group meeting is expected to be held soon.

In addition, both sides agreed during Hasina&#8217;s visit that a flyover would be built to connect Bangladesh territory with the Angarpota-Dahagram enclave, separated by a tiny bit of land called the Teen Bigha corridor (literally, 3 bighas, or the size of a football field), so that Bangladeshis would have 24-hour access to their own territory.

Since Bangladeshis can only exit and enter Angarpota-Dahagram from sunrise to sunset, as India controls the Teen Bigha corridor, the matter had snowballed into a huge issue within Bangladesh.

&#8220;The India-Bangladesh relationship has been marred by such silliness over the last several decades, thereby casting a large shadow over the entire relationship,&#8221; said noted South Asian analyst BG Verghese.

Verghese pointed out that two Indian prime ministers, Jawaharlal Nehru and Indira Gandhi, had in fact promised to their counterparts, erstwhile Pakistani prime minister Feroz Khan Noon in 1958 and Mujib-ur Rahman in 1974, in their respective land boundary agreements, that both sides would transfer or &#8220;exchange&#8221; these small bits of enclaves held in &#8220;adverse possession&#8221; by the other side.

But nothing of the sort happened, as Left Front politics within West Bengal &#8211; some of the intervening pieces of land were said to be &#8220;controlled&#8221; by the Forward Bloc, even as litigants hit the courts seeking stays on the matter &#8211; prevented a diplomatic resolution.

But with the UPA&#8217;s second coming, and the Left Front out of the picture, Delhi has now decided that it will move to decisively resolve the matter, sources said.

Sources pointed out that with Sheikh Hasina in power in Bangladesh, &#8220;a historic opportunity presented itself, and may not come again. It is better to resolve these issues now and make India-Bangladesh relations a model for South Asia.&#8221;

As for the demarcation of the 4,096-km boundary between the two countries (262 km in Assam, 443 km in Meghalaya, 2,216.7 km in West Bengal, 318 km in Mizoram and 856 km in Tripura), only 6.1 km remain to be demarcated, of which two parts are riverine and the third is a tiny piece of land.

The riverine boundaries are related to the Mohuri and Sui rivers, both of which flow into Bangladesh from India, but whose ownership has been contested by both sides. While Delhi has offered that the median of the river be used to divide it up, the problem is that the river changes course every year as it floods the plain and therefore, the mid-point of the river changes as well.

Over the last many years, Indian and Bangladeshi officials have contested ownership of the rivers, citing maps that date as long back as 1914. But with the new bonhomie between the two nations, it is now being said that these issues will also be quickly resolved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raje amar

idune, we are trying to sort out all the issues.


----------



## pagans

For idune and other bangla haters the issue is not between Bangladesh and India it is between Muslims and Hindus. So nothing,I mean nothing can make them love India. Even if India gives its whole land to Bangladesh they will still hate India with equal passion and spirit. Their hate is simply incurable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kumar_V1.0

pagans said:


> For idune and other bangla haters the issue is not between Bangladesh and India it is between Muslims and Hindus. So nothing,I mean nothing can make them love India. Even if India gives its whole land to Bangladesh they will still hate India with equal passion and spirit. Their hate is simply incurable.



My 2 cents.

Awami Govt commands 230 out of 300 seats in parliament and with coalition partners it goes upto 260 / 300. Does that give some clue what Bangladesh wants.

dont read to much into some India hater posters. Let Bangladeshi janta decide whats good and whats bad.


----------



## Naradmuni

> Awami govt proved again - they are indian stooges



Its million times better and rewarding than being a pakistani stooge.

Befriend a failed state, epicenter of terrorism and once oppressor from whome you fought for your independence! Any buyers??


----------



## khabib

pagans said:


> For idune and other bangla haters the issue is not between Bangladesh and India it is between Muslims and Hindus. So nothing,I mean nothing can make them love India. Even if India gives its whole land to Bangladesh they will still hate India with equal passion and spirit. Their hate is simply incurable.



The same people would sacrifice there life for indian soldier in 1971.
But what really chnage after 1971 ? does indian people even bother to know ?

Mujib, he declared a one party govt., his Rakkhi bahani were completely trained and equipped by india which was killing and rapping people in BD and there was no law against him. India gave mujib a blind check and mujib also gave india a blinde check. After majub death, except the AL govt, no other govt of bd was seen with a 
friend gesture from india. So, for india, BD is a friend country if we vote for AL and it will fullfill the wish of india.

BD muslim never hate hindus and inside bd we live as good neighbor.
Indian govt. happen to be hindu. It is not hindu muslim hate.

We have much better relation with Nepal which is officially a hindu state.


----------



## Stumper

khabib said:


> But what really chnage after 1971 ? does indian people even bother to know ?


Indian People? hmmm NO ... but should we really bother?

..... I guess GoI does really care about what happens in your state.



> Mujib, he declared a one party govt., his Rakkhi bahani were completely trained and equipped by india which was killing and rapping people in BD and there was no law against him.


Trained and armed to fight against PA?, yes. But the other accusations that you make are fabricated. You guys are yourself divided on what status to confer to him --- Father of nation ..... or a TRAITOR ? Decide amongst yourself first and then debate it out here.



> India gave mujib a blind check and mujib also gave india a blinde check.


Kindly clarify what do you mean by blind check? We broke Pakistan and let you decide your your own fate. We did not stay back. What blind check are you talking about?




> After majub death, except the AL govt, no other govt of bd was seen with a friend gesture from india. So, for india, BD is a friend country if we vote for AL and it will fullfill the wish of india.


Are you surprised or ignorant about how world polarity work's? ...EVERY country in the world wishes to have a friendly government in its immediate neighborhood. No exceptions. Pakistan supported Zia and we supported AL. This was the base. And you were the proxy for both state's.




> Indian govt. happen to be hindu.


Maybe living in a islamic republic you are ill informed about Democratic Republic Of India. Have a look in wikipedia, google around for culture of INDIA and about muslims in India. Surprise yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ssheppard

*$1b revenue if Bangladesh allows movement of Indian good*s

Bangladesh stands to earn one billion US dollars in transit fee if it allows free movement of Indian goods through its territory, views the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry.

This, says a study by the trade body, will help reduce trade imbalance between the two countries.

It further pointed out if goods from northeast and other parts of India were to pass through Bangladesh, it would fetch considerable transit revenue for Bangladesh besides cut in transportation time and cost for Indian goods.

The study also asks Bangladesh to identify new products for exports to Indian market and diversify its export, particularly in non-traditional sectors.

A detailed analysis of India-Bangladesh trade shows that while India's exports to Bangladesh is fairly diversified including agricultural commodities, manufactured items and heavy and medium machineries, Bangladesh's exports to India is confined to primary and resource-based products, the FICCI study finds.

Asking Bangladesh to widen its manufacturing base, the study stresses the need for increasing productivity in all sectors of that country through research and development and transfer of technology and market-based effective pricing system.

It suggests huge investment in increasing the productivity of Bangladesh's industrial sector and building its technical and technological capacity.

The recent signing of the bilateral investment protection and promotion agreement would lead to greater Indian investment in Bangladesh and greater imports to India, says the study.

To attract more investment from India, FICCI recommends single window clearance for investment proposals, setting up an industrial park for India outside Export Processing Zone with all infrastructure facilities, upgradation of tax holiday system and augmenting availability of power.

Pointing to Bangladesh's severe infrastructural bottlenecks relating to power, ports, gas and telecommunication, the study says that it significantly pushes up the cost of production, impede productivity growth and affect export competitiveness.

Another problem highlighted by FICCI about India-Bangladesh trade enhancement is that banks in northeast India ask for 100-140 percent L/C margin in case of import. Sometimes, this content depends upon the type of products to be imported and the discretion of the bank official concerned.

This problem is most prevalent in Tripura, which has better prospects for cross border trade with Bangladesh, the study says adding that this rigid condition of depositing the entire or more value of the imported items certainly discourages the prospective importers to initiate import through land customs stations despite having substantial price competitiveness.

Indian banks lack direct correspondence arrangements with banks in Bangladesh and banking infrastructure in the northeastern region (NEI) of India for international and border trade is quite inadequate, says the study.

At present, the correspondence relationship of banks functional in the NEI are restricted to and maintained by the bank branches in Kolkata and this tremendously hampers the bilateral trade between Bangladesh and NEI as all state capitals are 1080-1680 kilometres away from Kolkata.

This huge distance as well as physical communication bottlenecks of the region make it very difficult for the exporters of both Bangladesh and northeast India to get the L/C in time, says the study, adding that sometimes it takes 20-40 days to reach an L/C to the hand of the exporters of both the sides after its opening.

$1b revenue if Bangladesh allows movement of Indian goods

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rubyjackass

idune said:


> *250 MW elctricity export *- India does not have enough electricity in western part but have surplus in eastern part. What indian is playing with is trying to power transit using Bangladeshi grids in name of exporting mere 250 MW. By the 250 MW means nothing when we have 4000-5000 MW shortage.



This is an argument that certainly deserves this.:
"MY ***" 
India has more power in eastern part do you think? so much that it will sell it away to BD? Did India's energy minister tell you that? 

India or for that matter almost all big countries have a national grid, so if there is surplus in one part it goes to the others. 
Even at that, you are talking BS. Look at this.


> Bhutan's economy is based on agriculture, forestry, tourism and the sale of hydroelectric power to India.


Bhutan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hydro-Electric Power Projects of Bhutan: Bhutannewsonline.com
India has been buying at least 350MW from Bhutan for a long time now for its own uses. So what you said was completely whimsical.

To save your comments though India will shortly start drawing power from Sankhosh power project in Bhutan with 4000MW capacity. 

Eeeeven at that what is so bad about India sharing power with BD? Is it not to the advantage of BD? Take it for what it is. If BD does not take it, I am sure Bihar and the North East can swallow up all of this power lighting up all their villages and may be asking for more. If you need statistics, Bihar has 80&#37; of its villages yet to be electrified. 

Before you say anything try setting up a 250MW project in your country and tell me how easy and cheap it is. 
Yeah and then you can cry about how India could not get you the asked 4000MW. 



idune said:


> *47 items removed from negetive list *- another indian deception ploy. Indian played same deception before removing duty for show and keeping para tariff in place so net effect of farcial removal of duty means nothing.


I am not sure if this is specific to India. If you have some reference about the exact details of the tariffs please let me know and benefit from it. My guess is you sucked up these points from some article some where.




idune said:


> *$1 billion credit line *- this so called soft loan nothing but another big hoax played by indians. Bangladesh have enough reserve and fund on its own and does not need indian money. Furthermore as details of these indian ploy getting available, indians are extending these money so indian stooge, Awami govt can develop infrastructure for providing transit to india.
> 
> All thee items indians posted here goes to show, what extent Awami stooge govt will go to fool Bangladeshis and to score on indian stooge book.



More credit = faster development.
Or you can wait till your trade kicks in the extra billion. Do you really think BD will have no use of the offer?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

ssheppard said:


> *$1b revenue if Bangladesh allows movement of Indian good*



Wow! only last week it was in millions yet jump to billion in week. I won't be surprise if it jump to trillion in few more week.


----------



## Skies

I heard, not sure, that we've got credit loan from India where we have to pay much more interest than world bank's loan interest. Is that true?


----------



## Skies

rubyjackass said:


> More credit = faster development.
> Or you can wait till your trade kicks in the extra billion. Do you really think BD will have no use of the offer?



Every one know that 'More credit = faster development'. 

But who knows that it could be use to facilitate farther Indian transit or abused by AL for their own purpose. So we need to wait and see that for which purpose these money will use.


----------



## Stumper

Al-zakir said:


> Wow! only last week it was in millions yet jump to billion in week. I won't be surprise if it jump to trillion in few more week.



Please sir, let us know "WHEN" and "WHICH" indian government arms claimed that it is a 1M credit? .... Day one it was declared that it was a 1Billion credit.

Your hate blinds you. And appeasement policy blinds my government.


----------



## kumar_V1.0

Al-zakir said:


> Wow! only last week it was in millions yet jump to billion in week. I won't be surprise if it jump to trillion in few more week.



It means you didnt know exact credit figure offered and still u have been barking like a mad stinking street dog.

You are sick


----------



## Al-zakir

Stumper said:


> Please sir, let us know "WHEN" and "WHICH" indian government arms claimed that it is a 1M credit? .... Day one it was declared that it was a 1Billion credit.
> 
> Your hate blinds you. And appeasement policy blinds my government.



Read the article again. it say *$1b revenue if Bangladesh allows movement of Indian goods

Bangladesh stands to earn one billion US dollars in transit fee if it allows free movement of Indian goods through its territory, views the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry*.

Meaning this revenue would come from so called fee rather than some credit. Total BS.

What the hell you mean by credit anyway? You government offer some high interest loan. Get the fact straight.


----------



## Al-zakir

brotherbangladesh said:


> I heard, not sure, that we've got credit loan from India where we have to pay much more interest than world bank's loan interest. Is that true?



Yes, it is true. World bank offer us much lower rate than bharat. It is deception created by Bharat and Al dalal to gain Sympathy from uneducated mess.


----------



## rubyjackass

Al-zakir said:


> Read the article again. it say *$1b revenue if Bangladesh allows movement of Indian goods
> 
> Bangladesh stands to earn one billion US dollars in transit fee if it allows free movement of Indian goods through its territory, views the Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry*.
> 
> Meaning this revenue would come from so called fee rather than some credit. Total BS.
> 
> What the hell you mean by credit anyway? You government offer some high interest loan. Get the fact straight.



Credit and transit revenue are two different things. Indian govt assured 1 bil credit to BD government. FICCI, a non governmental body estimated that BD could earn 1 bil per annum as transit fees. Who told you about how much the interest for the loan? You are just assuming things based on just hatred. Even so it only helps BD.

Whether you give transit to India or not is your choice. How the money is spent is also your problem.
When transit is not guaranteed whats the point in building transit facilities? Beside even if we assume money is spent on transit facilities of tomorrow, it means good for BD's development. All that infrastructure will only help your country develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

_When Bangladesh is reeling under multitude of severe problems Indian Awami stooge govt is holding high power meeting in PM (chief indian stooge) office to expedite 31 commitments made by chief stooge Hasian undermining Bangladesh interest and sovereignty.This meeting has been held to advance indian agenda when Santi bahini terror group is holding press conference in Kolkatta calling for ousting Bangladeshis from CHT_

---------------------------------------------------------

*High-profile meet at PMO today on Bdesh-India co-op*


Nazmul Ahsan

The government is going to devise its strategies relating to the implementation of the commitments made in the joint communiqué, signed by Sheikh Hasina and Monmohan Singh, Prime Ministers of Bangladesh and India respectively in January last.

The Prime Minister's Office (PMO) will hold a high-profile meeting today (Wednesday) in this regard.

Dr. Mashiur Rahman, Economic Affairs Adviser to the Prime Minister, will preside over the meeting, scheduled to be held at the PMO. At least 15 government secretaries from ministries, including foreign, commerce, communication, finance and power Division will attend the meeting, sources in the PMO said.

*The joint communiqué, signed on January 10 in New Delhi, contains 31 commitments *given by both India and Bangladesh for their mutual interest in particular, and accelerating the socio-economic condition of sub-regional countries in general, an expert said.

The commitments made in the communiqué cover the areas of connectivity, port, infrastructure, trade, communication, climate change and regional and multilateral trading arrangements.

Besides devising the strategies, the meeting will review the actions undertaken so far by ministries and divisions concerned in implementing the agreed issues and commitments made in the communiqué, a top official in the PMO said.

However, progress in this connection has been unsignificant as only first round meeting on inter-grid power connectivity between Dhaka and New Delhi was held recently in Dhaka.

In the joint communiqué, India agreed to supply 250 MW electricity to Bangladesh from its grid.

The major commitments made in the communiqué include declaration of Ashuganj in Bangladesh and Silghat in India as ports of call, use of Mongla and Chittagong sea ports for movement of goods to and from India through road and rail, dredging of Ichhamati river, removal of tariff and non-tariff barriers, establishing border haats, allowing trucks from Bhutan and Nepal to enter about 200 meters into Zero Point at Banglabandh-Phulbari land customs stations.

Sources in the PMO said, the high-profile meeting is expected to come out with concrete plan of action to bolster bilateral relations between India and Bangladesh. The ministries and divisions concerned are likely to be pursued by the PMO in accelerating the pace of their activities so that the country reaps maximum benefit out of the joint communiqué as soon as possible.

High-profile meet at PMO today on Bdesh-India co-op

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Awami stooge foreign minister is covering up indian refusal of signing even a make over Teesta water sharing deal as "progress on Teesta".


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Moni sees JRC talks as 'progress on Teesta' *

Mon, Mar 22nd, 2010 9:22 pm BdST 

Dhaka, March 22 (bdnews24.com)Foreign minister Dipu Moni said Monday that the just-concluded ministerial level meeting of the Bangladesh-India Joint Rivers Commission had made progress towards an agreement on sharing Teesta river water, despite the lack of a concrete outcome. 

"We can term the JRC meeting as advancement. Much progress was made at the meeting," Dipu Moni told reporters at the foreign ministry. "There are many stages in the process (of signing a deal)," she said. 

Moni sees JRC talks as &#39;progress on Teesta&#39; | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Govt likely to withdraw ban on screening Indian films *

Shakhawat Hossain 

*The government has taken initiative to withdraw ban on import and screening of Indian films in the local cinema halls, causing resentment among the local movie professionals who said such decision would destroy the countrys film industry. *

The information ministry has already made substantial progress in withdrawing the ban as it took opinions of different ministries including commerce which looks after the issue of import businesses. A senior commerce ministry official told New Age that they had given opinion on the basis of latest import policy that allowed import of films in English and other languages with the condition that there should be Bangla and English sub-titles.

The national import policy 2009-2012 also stipulated that screening of imported films would have to be approved by the censor board.

Sources said withdrawing the ban on import and screening of Indian films, which was imposed in1965 following a war between Pakistan and India, came under active consideration of the government after the Prime Ministers visit to New Delhi last November. Bangladesh was part of Pakistan during that brief war in 1965. 

Meanwhile, local artists, producers and distributors have already formed an action committee led by senior actor Miju Ahmed to prevent entry of the Bollywood-based movies citing that it would serve a death blow to Dhallywood.

Actor Masud Parvez Rubel, who is also a leader of the action committee, told New Age that they would stage a human chain in front of Film Development Corporation on Thursday morning to protest the government move. 

Besides, local producers will sit on an emergency meeting on the same day at FDC in the evening to review the latest situation, he added.

Cinema hall owners association leaders, however, said that they would be in favour of such decision as operating a movie house became impossible because of losses they incurred for the lack of moviegoers and quality movies. 

Kazi Firoz Rashid, president of the association, told New Age that they had long been demanding for allowing import and screening of films from India, Pakistan, Nepal and Iran.

Half of the countrys 2,000 cinema halls have remained closed because of heavy losses in recent years. Mass audience could not be attracted with low quality movies amid spectacular progress of sky television network, he added.

The number of Dhallywood-based cinemas and investment have gone down drastically in recent years compared to its peak time in 1980s and 1900s. Annually, it produced nearly 200 movies revolving around Tk 400 crore during those decades. 

But the investment has dropped to a paltry Tk 50 crore and the number slid to 25 in recent years. 

Rashid, also a former Jatiya Patry leader, noted that some famous halls, including Gulistan, Azad and Joyti in the capital have been transformed into shopping malls or going to be soon so in the absence of moviegoers and quality Bangali films. 

Another cinema hall owner observed that withdrawing such ban would be essential for the betterment of the local industry as it would create competitive atmosphere among the artistes and producers to produce quality good films. 

Front Page

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga

"United we stand divided we fall".....

and that's what is happening to BD, PAkistan and all other Muslim nations.....


----------



## idune

Awami indian stooge govt is making crocodile tears for war crime but letting indian company take over a beverage company run by 1971 freedom fighter welfare assocciation. Profit from this company was used for welfare of freedom fighters will now be in indian pocket. Awami digital deception goes on.....


Report in Bangla:
Amardesh Online Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Awami indian stooge govt is making crocodile tears for war crime but letting indian company take over a beverage company run by 1971 freedom fighter welfare assocciation. Profit from this company was used for welfare of freedom fighters will now be in indian pocket. Awami digital deception goes on.....
> 
> Report in Bangla:
> Amardesh Online Edition



I really dont know what is bigger ... Your hate for AL OR your hate for India.

Although i could not comprehend Bangla in that online article, i assume some BD company was taken over by some Indian Company? 

Was this a hostile take over or was this governed by rules of your land? .. Was the owner signed to sign the sell agreement on Gun point? .... If answer is negative to any of the above, kindly take your pile of $hit some place else. Dont drag my country in your day to day transaction's. If you so hate India and are sensitive to any money being earned by a Indian company, maybe you can also stop your cricketer's to stop playing and earning money from the IPL. That would be a fair start. That would show you are more than a cry baby.


----------



## idune

_In another stooge move Awami stooge regime allowing india to have air marshal in its flights to Dhaka. Even Nepal is resisting same indian move. These india airmarshal wiill roam around airport carrying their arms. This goes to show what Bangladesh has reduced to by awami stooge regime._

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dhaka likely to allow sky marshals on Indian planes *

Khawaza Main Uddin 

The government is going to allow two Indian airlines carry sky marshalarmed guardson board their aircraft during flights to and from Dhaka.

Sources in the home and civil aviation ministries said the Indian authorities in a recent letter asked for Bangladeshs consent to allow the sky marshals for Air India and Indian Airlines, citing security risks.

Accordingly, the civil aviation ministry earlier this week directed the Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh to make necessary arrangements for allowing what they said anti-terrorist marksmen on flights, ministry sources informed New Age.

Chairman of the civil aviation authority could not be reached for his comments on when the Indian airlines would be allowed to send sky marshals on flights to and from recently renamed Shahjalal International Airport at Dhaka.

A source in the CAAB office, said, It is now a matter of formality. Dhaka may also request India to allow sky marshal for Biman Bangladesh Airlines flights to and from Indian airports, the source added.

Also known as air marshal or flight marshal, a sky marshal is in an undercover agent on board a commercial aircraft who is positioned at a special corner to guard against hijacking and other terrorist moves.

The sky marshals are supposed to deposit their weapons to customs authorities before and after the flights.

However, Bangladesh does not have any formal agreement with India on allowing sky marshals on aircraft.

India and the United States  the two strategic allies in global and regional security concerns  recently signed an agreement on deployment of sky marshals for two-way flights.

Asked about security implications of allowing sky marshals for Bangladesh, strategic analyst Imtiaz Ahmad, a professor of International Relations at Dhaka University, said Dhaka must put forward a proposal for signing an agreement on this on the basis of reciprocity.

Using sky marshals can be a normal practice in todays world where counter-terrorism is a major issue. But there should be joint international efforts to combat terrorism while an Indo-Bangladesh agreement should be in place on the basis of sovereign equality for allowing sky marshals, he said.

* Imtiaz expressed his views that the international community should tell India to solve her problems such as Kashmir dispute, insurgencies in northeast region and communal tensions in Gujrat so that the sources of terrorism were not nurtured or instigated.*

* India cannot blame countries like ours for the problem of terrorism somehow created by herself without taking remedial measures. The Bangladesh government must at least ensure through an agreement that Biman or GMG can also deploy sky marshals on their flights to and from India, he added. *

Front Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ramu

From Sky marshals we get to the topic of Kashmir. Interesting analysis.

Every country is entitled to its security and security of its citizens. That has nothing to do with Kashmir. If Awami govt was a Pakistan slave, it would be liked in this forum but I guess it is a tad out of fashion in reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

idune said:


> _In another stooge move Awami stooge regime allowing india to have air marshal in its flights to Dhaka. Even Nepal is resisting same indian move. These india airmarshal wiill roam around airport carrying their arms. This goes to show what Bangladesh has reduced to by awami stooge regime._
> 
> 
> Front Page



newagebd? Always giving some anti-India news... Why don't you post news from Janakantha? 

We understand that as AL creating brotherly relation with India the anti-independence forces having heart burns. Because it was India that saved people of BD from Jamaat's brutalities. 

Jamaat now....













Good going AL, better cooperation with India is always good for BD. We should go forward with BIMSTEC and bilaterally.


----------



## TopCat

man this tread already crossed 27 pages. Idune u got immense energy. U practice yoga or quantum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

It's a continuous research work on "*Awami govt proved again - they are indian stooges*". The ill-activities should be exposed and _Idune Vhai _exposing those to us kindheartedly. Otherwise we could not know those deceptions by AL.


----------



## TopCat

Skies said:


> It's a continuous research work on "*Awami govt proved again - they are indian stooges*". The ill-activities should be exposed and _Idune Vhai _exposing those to us kindheartedly. Otherwise we could not know those deceptions by AL.



Research work................ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skies

iajdani said:


> Research work................ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ya, since he is giving us info, details, hypo, problem statements, data, analysis and *appropriate references (linkz)* about AL ill-activities so these are some kind of research. And these will work for other political researchers and will help the next generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> man this tread already crossed 27 pages. Idune u got immense energy. U practice yoga or quantum?



As long awami regime piling us it stooge work against Bangladesh and Bangladeshis, we have to call it out. I am just messanger here.
You should take your grievance to the source - awami stooge regime.


----------



## su-47

Skies said:


> Ya, since he is giving us info, details, hypo, problem statements, data, analysis and *appropriate references (linkz)* about AL ill-activities so these are some kind of research. And these will work for other political researchers and will help the next generation.



bro, i really didnt want to step into this thread, but just have to say, no research shouldnt be one sided. so far idune has done nothing but throw dirt at AL. I really couldnt care less (hence i never stepped in before) but fact remains that any research conducted with a heavy political bias is likely to be skewed. maybe a neutral research into AL is what is needed. Then we can determine their pros and cons.


----------



## Skies

su-47 said:


> bro, i really didnt want to step into this thread, but just have to say, no research shouldnt be one sided. so far idune has done nothing but throw dirt at AL. I really couldnt care less (hence i never stepped in before) but *fact remains that any research conducted with a heavy political bias is likely to be skewed. maybe a neutral research into AL is what is needed.* Then we can determine their pros and cons.



Ya, a researcher should be unbiased. So I can say you one thing that is just consider those posts as credible posts where he could give you reasonable reference and links.


----------



## idune

_In another indian stooge move Awami regime has signed transshipment agreement with india jeopardizing Bangladesh strategic and economic standing. With this move Awami indian stooge regime slowly but surely selling Bangladesh competitiveness to india._

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangladesh signs transhipment deal with India *

Bss, DhakaBangladesh yesterday signed an agreement to finalise a transhipment deal with India to allow Indian goods to be transported to its northeastern Tripura state through Bangladesh territory, officials said.

"I have just signed the agreement declaring our Ashuganj as a new port of call,'' Shipping Secretary Abdul Mannan Hawladar told the news agency. It will transport Indian heavy consignments for their Palatana Power Project in Tripura, he added.

He said with the deal, in line with an earlier decision taken during Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's India tour in January, the northern Ashuganj would be the second transhipment point and fifth port of call in Bangladesh.

Bangladesh signs transhipment deal with India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

_DEPLOYMENT OF INDIAN SECURITY MEN_
*Govt. shouldn't lower nation's dignity, sovereignty *

Faisal Rahim 

Two moves by the Indian government in terms of deploying Black Commandos to protect its High Commission in Dhaka and the High Commissioner in particular and sky marshals at Dhaka airport ostensibly to protect Indian airliners have caused new concerns here to many strategic analysts.
Analysts appear critical about the motives behind such moves, asking themselves that at a time when India has a very friendly government in Dhaka why is she trying to put their own specialised security arrangement to all Indian installations in Bangladesh. BNP standing committee member and former army chief Gen. (Retd) Mahbubur Rahman categorised such a move as an attempt on the country's sovereignty and integrity saying it may bring serious threat to the nation's security and independence.
Meanwhile analysts explained that the Indian authority may not feel secured despite there being a friendly government here as it looks to most Bangladeshis as hostile to Delhi's hegemonistic stance.
The feeling of "a friendly government in an enemy nation'' may have prompted the Indian policy makers to think of such moves and the ruling Awami League may also have a positive view of such deployment as this may work as additional safety leverage in times of crisis, analysts believe. They say India had to fly commandos to West Bengal closer to Bangladesh border during the BDR mutiny in February last year. It also put on alert its Eastern Command and Border Security Force that time only to convince later about the need to station some of its intervention forces here under the cover of security personnel.
Knowledgeable sources say India has sent proposal to Bangladesh's foreign ministry to allow placement of the 'Black Commandos' in its mission in Dhaka. Such forces will not only protect the mission from attacks by 'terrorists' groups but also accompany the High Commissioner whenever he moves out of the office travelling through the city to attend functions.

Sky marshals
The 'sky marshals' similarly will have a logistic support station at the Dhaka airport and although the proposal refers to protect the Indian airliners operating to and from here from presumed terrorists attacks. But India may also have in-built capacity from the logistic station to field intervention forces at the time of a domestic crisis threatening its interest here. It is learnt that the foreign ministry has sent the Indian proposal to the home ministry for a decision and the Indian diplomats in the capital are now directly dealing with the home ministry officials.
In a separate move the government has recently decided to deploy armed police battalion in Dhaka, Chittagong and Sylhet airports to lighten security arrangements against presumed terrorist threats at these airports and the deployment has already started. Some analysts tend to relate this deployment with the Indian attempt to bring its security force here to beef up hold on the country's internal security. But the question is will it be able to dissuade Delhi to bring further pressure on the government to allow deployment of sky marshals in Dhaka airport?
Gen. (Retd) Mahbubur Rahman wondered why India wants to put in place additional security build up underestimating Bangladesh government's protection. He said India may be using security threats from terrorist groups to justify the move but there is no such threats coming from any quarter. He said, "It is true, there is a substantive opposition to Indian strategic designs over this nation but it is entirely confined to activism in political opposition without visible physical threats."
He said, Bangladesh is known to be a moderate Muslim nation, no insurgency such as the Indian Maoists exists here which seriously threats the Indian Union. Besides, no diplomatic mission in Dhaka is having its own special security to protect its personnel or assets except the USA.

Physical infiltration
The internal security system here has so far proved quite capable to protect diplomats and their missions in Dhaka, he added. Moreover if somebody wants greater protection, Bangladesh is capable to mobilise it. "It has the experience and the ability," Gen Mahbub said taking exception to the Indian moves. He was critical of the Indian plan to station 'sky marshals' at the airports saying it only shows the "lack of confidence'' in Bangladesh government's security arrangement in one hand and an attempt by the Indian policy makers to make ''physical infiltration'' into the country's internal security system on the other.
The Indian move also shows the lack of respect to the country's sovereignty and integrity, he said hoping Delhi will not go ahead with its plan to establish a parallel security system at the airport and in the Indian Mission. It may be misused as intervention force in the country's domestic matters as and when India may so decide, he fears.
Gen. Mahbub said the way India wants to make its security build up here only refers to a status of a very weak and fragile nation that Bangladesh may stand now in the Indian eyes. He said if diplomatic missions start bringing their own security personnel the security and sovereignty of the country may become vulnerable. "A respectable nation which won independence through a bloody war must never allow it to happen. In all sense it should not allow it and the Awami League government must not do anything that may compromise the dignity of the nation," he said.
Gen. Mahbub said there is no such example in modern history. He said, the nation is watching the new threats to its sovereignty and integrity and it must oppose the deployment of foreign troops here under any pretext. 


HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

Another Awami stooge move to loot money from Bangladesh and to make money for india. 500 MW electricity will virtually do nothing for Bangladesh but Bangladesh will suffer following ways:

1) This is an indian power grid transit ploy and awami stooges using Bangladesh money to facilitate indian electricity transit. By using this power import deception india will transport its surplus power from NE to western part.

2) Awami stooge regime will spend well over 1500 cr taka. With this money Bangladesh can easily setup power plants on its own.
*
3) This indo -awami stooge scheme to import indian electricity will encourage indians to put more dam on river like surma/barak, Jamuna, Teesta and cause disaster for Bangladesh. And then turn back try to sell electricity to us - Awami long range "digital deception"*

4) If anyone look through the term of deal Awami stooges made, india will determine the power tariff and will be very high and very exploiting clause imposed by indians.

5) India itself do not have enough electricity and most likely will not able to sustain supplying electricity to Bangladesh.


-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Govt to install 40-km cross-border power transmission line by 2012*


FHM Humayan Kabir

The government will install a 40-kilometre long 400kv cross-border power transmission line at a cost of Tk10.40 billion by June 2012 aiming at importing electricity from India, officials said Saturday.

Govt to install 40-km cross-border power transmission line by 2012


----------



## idune

In line with indo-Awami plan, this is systematic plan to dismantle BDR and destroy Bangladesh first line of defense. 

*First:* Awami regime (Sheikh Hasina, her nephew, ministers and MP) exploiting isolated grievance within BDR, instigated the massacre of 50 Bangladesh army officers.

*Second: *Use that massacre as an excuse to take away BDR arms and BDR still largely left at that. By doing this Awami regime facilitated series of indian incursion into Bangladesh and killing of Bangladeshi citizens.

*Third:* Using BSF killing of Bangladeshi citizens as an excuse, Awami regime took away independence of night time movement in boarder area. No sovereign and self respected country can undermine its own independence such way. One more eye opening proof of Awami regime is indian stooge.

*Fourth:* Now Awami regime using Indian killing of Bangladeshi citizens as an excuse to permanently disarm BDR and destroy Bangladesh first line of defense. 

*Fifth:* Awami regime following indian prescription has decreased BDR budget in continuation of destruction of BDR.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dhaka proposes Delhi use of non-lethal weapons for border guards*

Posted by Bright on Jun 10th, 2010 // No Comment

*Bangladesh has sent a proposal to India seeking that border guards of the countries ought to make use of non-lethal weapons, in lieu of deadly firearms as carried by them now, to keep away from civilian casualties in the border.*

We have proposed use of non-lethal weapons to India in maintaining border security so that no one dies from gunshots India is thinking about our proposal with importance, the home secretary, Abdus Sobhan Sikder, told New Age on Wednesday.

India has already warned its Border Security Force against such border killing saying it would show a zero tolerance towards such incidents in future, according to the secretary.
.
.
No casualty has so far been reported after the imposition of restrictions on nighttime movement of people in the border in recent times, according to the officials concerned.

All deputy commissioners in bordering districts have been asked to document to the home ministry on execution of the restrictions & overall border situation at an early date, the officials said.

*The government on May 16 imposed restrictions on nighttime movement of people in border areas to keep away from Bangladeshis being killed by Indias Border Security Force & check cross-border smuggling.*

The Indian guards have reportedly killed over 900 Bangladeshis in a decade & most of the shootings usually took place at night.

Day Red Dhaka proposes Delhi use of non-lethal weapons for border guards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

It did not take long Awami regime to prove that they are systemetically destrying BDR. Following news link prove the point I made earlier post on how Awami regime destroying BDR and Bangladesh first line of defense.

*Second:* Use that massacre as an excuse to take away BDR arms and BDR still largely left at that. By doing this Awami regime facilitated series of indian incursion into Bangladesh and killing of Bangladeshi citizens.

*Fourth: *Now Awami regime using Indian killing of Bangladeshi citizens as an excuse to permanently disarm BDR and destroy Bangladesh first line of defense. 

*Brief Translation of the news:*
BSF and armded indians intruded more than a 1/4 mile inside Bangladesh and occupyied Bangladeshi land. BDR could not take any action against indian occupation because Awami regime did not give any permission. Not only that BDR has been left defenseless in face of armed indian provacation.

.:. Welcome to SHEERSHANEWS.COM .:.


----------



## Chaluboy

Blah Blah Blah... Pure Bullshit


----------



## idune

_This is the clearest sign Awami regime is slowly and surely made BDR an ineffective force and handing over Bangladesh territory to india in pretext of avoiding escalation. All the while india armed its civilians with arms who even shoot and injured Bangladeshi children. This is one of gravest anti sovereign acts that people should hold Awami league leadership accountable to._

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Indians keep tilling Bangladesh land amid BDR protests *
*Boy injured as Indian tribesman fires at Dibir Haor *Staff 

Correspondent . Sylhet 

Indians tilled cropland inside Bangladesh at Shreepur near the Jaintapur border in Sylhet for the second consecutive day on Saturday amid protests by the Bangladesh Rifles.

A teenaged Bangladeshi boy, who cannot speak, was, meanwhile, injured as an Indian in the afternoon fired at him at Dibir Haor in the Jaintapur border.

*The injured was Suman, 15, a resident of Dibir Haor at Jaintapur in the district. Local people said an Indian Khasia tribesman fired at Suman about 5:30pm when he went to look for his cow at Kendribil. As he groaned, villagers reached the place and rescued him.*

* The Jaintapur BDR outpost in-charge in the evening said the injured boy had been sent to Sylhet Osmani Medical College Hospital. Shreepur villagers also vandalised the Kathalbari checkpoint under the BDR outpost at the place in the afternoon as the Bangladesh border guards did not allow them to put up resistance against the Indians who were tilling cropland 100 to 150 metres inside the Bangladesh territory, sources said.

The 21 Rifles Battalion second-in-command, Major Abdulla Al-Mamun, told New Age in the afternoon the villagers had rallied against the Bangaldesh border guards as they did not fire gunshots to stop the Indians or allow the local people to put up resistance*

We are observing the situation and trying to avoid any incident that could create unrest in the border, he said, adding that the Bangladesh Rifles authorities had been informed of the situation.
.
.
.

Front Page


----------



## idune

_In order to silence Bangladeshis against Awami indian stooge act and indian subversive activities, Awami regime proposed jail and punitive punishment up to 300 cr taka. Anyone who criticizes india or its subversive activities will be subject to such punishment. Only indian subservient regime like Awami League will punish its own population for criticizing indian interference. 

It is worth mentioning Awami regime after coming to power appointed six indians as high level consultant in BTRC for policy advice. Now we can see policy advice from indians turned into supressing Bangladeshi voice against indian interference and control Bangladesh.

Operators are seeking court intervention but Bangladesh judiciary already turned into kangaroo court by Awami regime._

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Operators react to 'Telecom Act&#8217;, might seek judicial intervention*

Business Report 

Six mobile operators plan to seek judicial intervention as the last resort to preventing the upcoming telecom law, which they say will create a setback for the industry. The top brasses of these operators said that they hope the government would not pass the law that might be 'unfriendly' to the growing telecom and ICT sector, as it promised a digital Bangladesh.

"We may seek court's intervention, if parliament passes the bill," Oddvar Hesjedal, chief executive officer of Grameenphone, told a press conference at a hotel in the capital yesterday. 
....................

*According to Zakiul Islam, the operators' association president, it is a matter of worry for the operators that the bill has kept intact almost everything proposed by the then interim government.* Islam presented a keynote paper at the press meet. He pointed out that the bill had left no room for any appeal against any regulatory decision by any operator. The draft law allows law enforcers to arrest any official of the telecom industry without a warrant.

The bill was placed in parliament on June 13 and later sent to the parliamentary standing committee on posts and telecommunication ministry for further scrutiny. 

The caretaker government through an ordinance introduced the tough law for the sector in December 2008. Subsequently, the elected government did not ratify the law in parliament with an objective to make it more industry- friendly in line with the idea of a digital Bangladesh.

The law is nothing but putting aside the growing investment of Bangladesh's telecom sector, said Ahmed Abou Doma. 

......

*An individual could face imprisonment of up to five years, or a maximum fine of Tk 300 crore or both for "activities against national harmony, public security and friendly relations with neighbouring countries" * - through the use of telecom or radio apparatus, according to the bill. It also envisages supreme power for the telecom ministry, which could do anything it likes to rein in the sector, instead of the existing independent body - Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission.When his attention was drawn to the matter, the TeleTalk managing director said, "As an operator, we also move together with other operators against the law. It's a question of ensuring a level playing field."

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Ammyy

*Really good to hear that Awami league is close to India 

And same with the people who choose them with 3/4 of majority

India is biggest well wisher of BD

GO BD Go 
Go A L Go

I wish BD also progress as same rate as India *


----------



## Gene

All these BD posts reflects that either they lost the election Or their party lost the past election.that's why they are spreading these propagandas here.........

I think if they spread these propaganda in BD instead of here in PDF ,it might help them as some people will listen to them.
I can understand their utter frustration....

My best wishes to them for next election


----------



## Ammyy

Gene said:


> My best wishes to them for next election



No chance for them in next election also 
AL will again win with 2/3 of majority


----------



## eastwatch

DRDO said:


> No chance for them in next election also
> AL will again win with 2/3 of majority



Next election result may not come out the way you are wishing. It can again be BNP. But, do not worry. BNP is more India-friendly than AL. India exported about $3.5 billion worth of goods every year when it was in power. During AL's rule this time it is down to $2.8 billion only.


----------



## idune

*Say 'No' to Indian Sky Marshall in Bangladesh*
Tuesday June 29 2010 06:01:42 AM BDT

By Mohammad Zainal Abedin, USA 


Under the camouflage of protecting its airlines and passengers, a horrifying report of deploying Indian troops at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport of Dhaka (popularly known as Dhaka Airport) is considered as another unexpected design of India to extend its hegemonic paw on Bangladesh. Governmentâs readiness to provide corridor and seaports facilities, made India desperate to reduce the sovereign status of Bangladesh further. Earlier India deployed 36 security agents inside India High Commission under the guise of protecting the diplomats, who are basically RAW operatives. 

At least 54 countries have their diplomatic missions, other many other international and regional agencies in Bangladesh. Only during the short rule of President Abu Sadat Mohammad Shayem, an abrupt attack was launched on Indian High Commission to hijack Samar Sen, the then Indian High Commissioner to Bangladesh. It was alleged that the attack was manipulated by RAW to make a situation of invading Bangladesh. The attack was instantly thwarted by the Bangladeshi police deployed in the High Commission compound that foiled the design of India. 

Many foreign airlines and passengers use Dhaka Airport since 1972. There was no security mishap or terrorist attack in any airport of Bangladesh, including Dhaka. No country, including India, ever expressed any apprehension regarding security threat in Dhaka Airport or willed to deploy its security agents in our airports. Bangladeshi security agencies proved their aptness successfully in ensuring the security of the passengers or the airlines. It is an amazing question why India after 39 years now feels security threat in Dhaka Airport, when an India-friendly government rules the country. 

The reality is that since 1972 India desperately tries to redeploy its armed forces in Bangladesh. Indian troops who entered Bangladesh in 1971 under the cover of so-called allied forces were withdrawn from Bangladesh virtually beyond Indiaâs intention. It was Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, the founder of Bangladesh, who openly asked India to withdraw its troops from Bangladesh territory. India never dreamt that such a request would ever come from Sheikh Mujib. Knowledgeable circles believe that such patriotic move of Sheikh Mujib perturbed India so much that it contributed a lot to the political and physical assassination of this great leader. 

The incumbent government, led by Mujibâs daughter, unfortunately deviated from the policy and spirit of Mujib. Her government readily accepts all the Indian demands whatever India places. Her government should have studied the far reaching consequences of all those concessions that were already agreed to provide to India. Sheikh Hasina particularly should not forget how treacherously India contributed to make Mujib an unpopular and failed leader. Who looted Bangladesh after 16th December? Who made Bangladesh a bottomless basket through smuggling, arson, and sabotage? Who financed and provided logistic support to divide Mujibâs followers? Who printed conceited paper currency to create inflation? Who created manmade famine in Bangladesh? Who didnât honour the agreements that signed with Mujib? Who cheated simple-hearted Mujib in commissioning the Farakka Barrage? Who portrayed him as an Indian surrogate?

If any ordinary Bangladeshi, not to speak of a Prime Minister, thinks over these questions, cannot trust India. Bangladeshis know that no real terrorist group other than India-patronized ones, exists in Bangladesh. India not only patronizes, finances, arms the terrorists, but also provides safe shelter in her territory even to the most ordinary robbers, killers, snatchers. Committing any crime in Bangladesh they simply sneak to Indian Territory. Indian BSF kills hundreds of innocent Bangladeshis every year, but there is no record they shot or killed any Bangladeshi terrorists, miscreants and criminals in the border. If BSF could apprehend any terrorist, after getting his identity, they escort him to the nearest RAW or any other intelligence office providing VIP treatment. 
India recruited huge number of its extreme communal Hindu nationals and after providing required training send them to launch terrorist attacks inside Bangladesh. They work in Bangladesh as rickshaw drivers, barbers, garment workers, petty vendors, construction workers, restaurant workers, even day labourers. Unknown numbers of Indian nationals also work in Bangladeshi educational institutions, business establishments, clinics and hospitals, beauty parlors, advertising firms. Knowledgeable sources believe, these Indians branding them as Bangladeshis infiltrated in political groups and trade unions play pioneer role attacking opponent groups, garment factories, or vehicles. Many of them claiming as pious Muslims fuel a section of true, but imprudent Muslims to adopt militancy for Islam, which India uses to justify that Bangladesh went militant in order to invite foreign invasion. 

To demonstrate Indian claim of security threat India launches media campaign that Bangladesh has turned to a haunt of the terrorists having link with the al-Queda, India floated so-called Islamic groups who were and are isolated from the people of Bangladesh. Those who were arrested and even hanged confessed how Indian intelligence agencies organised, financed, and armed them. During interrogation they also confessed that they collected all the arms, ammunition and explosive from India. India did and does so create a situation that Bangladesh is not a secured country. 

In the name of protecting diplomats, India designs to kill many birds at one stone. On the other hand, by deploying troops in Bangladesh territory, India designs to prove that Bangladeshi armed forces and intelligence agencies are unfit and incapable of ensuring security. Through such deployment India also wants to send this message to the international forums that Bangladeshi forces who now work in UN Peacekeeping Missions should be sent back as they are no more in a position to ensure security in their own country. Such deployment will also work as scimitar to squeeze and scare the Bangladeshis and their patriotic governments. India launching planted attack on its own troops may pave the way to deploy more troops even without asking the government. They may be used to crush any anti-India move of the government or people of Bangladesh. Above all, deployment of such troops undermines the viable sovereignty and independence of Bangladesh. 

It is amazing to note that Indian troops who cannot cope with the terrorists and protect people from terrorist attacks in their own soil, are sent to Bangladesh to planes and passengers. All the Indians, irrespective of their position and status right from the Prime Minister to a rickshaw puller, suffer from insecurity. India faces the gravest threat from inside. Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh publicly acknowledged Maoist operation as "single biggest internal security challenge". 

Maoists now are active in at least in 11 States (provinces) of India. 
231 out of 608 districts of India, i.e., 40 per cent of the total territory of India is now the victims of terrorist activities of the Maoists. Since 1994 to 2008, about 54 thousand Indians, including 969 security personnel were killed by the Maoists. Three grievous attacks in recent days killed 77 police personnel, 48 persons including 16 police and 110 train-passengers. 

According to partial data compiled by a New Delhi-based body âThe South Asia Terrorism Portalâ, there have already been 26 attacks on the Railways in the first quarter of 2010, though none of these had resulted in a fatality this year, before the Sardiya incident. 

On April 23, 2010, Mamata Banerjee informed the Rajya Sabha (Upper House of Parliament): "Railways has become a target of Naxals. We have lost Rs. 500 crore because of Naxal bandhs [shut downs] and obstructions. We have lost about 40 per cent of our business due to Maoist violence and agitations like bandhs. These have hit our operations to a great extent. Incidents of attacks by Naxals nearly doubled to 58 in 2009 from 30 in the previous year. 56 incidents were reported in 2007." Earlier, on March 24, an unnamed Railways official had said, "Though we do not have a definite data about the exact length of rail route directly affected by Maoist violence, about 11,000-km rail route in Maoist-affected states have become vulnerable to such attacks." Home Ministry sources now say that Maoists have the resources to actually bring the entire rail network to a standstill by simply blowing up major sections of the track. Another report indicates that almost 202 Railway Stations face a direct Maoist threat. 

Times of India (June 16, 2010) informed to contain Maoists havoc, Indian Army Headquarters has drawn up a plan to keep about 50,000 soldiers - approximately 5 divisions - in readiness to help the civilian authorities deal with the growing Naxal threat. A training programme, especially designed to meet the challenge that the Left wing extremists pose, has been drawn up, with the Lucknow-based Central Command being given the task of readying the soldiers for what could potentially be the single-biggest internal mobilisation outside the insurgency-ravaged J&K and the northeast.

It is known to all Indian army are engaged in full-fledged wars with the secessionist guerrillas at least in nine provinces named, Assam, Tripura, Nagaland, Mizoram, Meghalaya, Manipur, Arunachal Pradesh, Jammu & Kashmir, even Punjab. It means Indian security forces are fighting in 20 provinces of India. But they could subdue militancy, except in Punjab. 

No other country in the world is so much terrorist-infested like India. No other country in the world uses its regular soldiers to subdue terrorism and extremism. I refrain from mentioning the communal and caste-based killings and riots in India. Such a country has no moral right to say that it apprehends security threat in Bangladesh.

Bangladesh government should immediately deny Indian proposal of stationing so-called air marshal in our airports. It is nothing but a trick of India


----------



## idune

Two indians and police officers detained for entering into Bangladesh illegally. But Awami stooge administration set these indians free without even any official due process. All the while Bangladeshis are killed by indians everyother day even inside Bangladesh border.

Not only that indian police officials were allowed inside BD and allowed to put pressure on BD officials that is utter surrender of Bangladesh sovereignty by awami stooge regime.

Report in Bangla:
.:. Welcome to SHEERSHANEWS.COM .:.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lca mk2

so what india also release BDs many time


----------



## Stumper

lca mk2 said:


> so what india also release BDs many time



Oh, don't react to BD media. They are as unreliable as our's. Some BD members here simply choose the easy road of blaming India for for all of BD's misfortune. So, learn to ingore them .... no use fuelling flames for some members childish behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Awami propaganda of billion dollars windfall already exposed. Now Awami stooge govt running new line of propaganda "transit will contribute in economy". With 6 crore taka annual fees Awami finance minister failed to show how that will happen. Awami stooge minister also hide the fact Bangladesh and its people has to carry the burden of $1 billion loan that will be used for indian benefir. 

Link in Bangla:
http://www.sheershanews.com/?view=details&data=Download&news_type_id=1&menu_id=6&news_id=3137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

eastwatch said:


> Next election result may not come out the way you are wishing. It can again be BNP. But, do not worry. BNP is more India-friendly than AL. India exported about $3.5 billion worth of goods every year when it was in power. During AL's rule this time it is down to $2.8 billion only.



*Huh??? Then why was Bangladesh covered with numerous ULFA, ATTF, NDFB, NLFT terrorists camps during BNP regime. It is AL govt. who has crack down on these terrorists camps. But, during BNP rule those camps only flourished!!!*


----------



## eastwatch

pritamkonar said:


> *Huh??? Then why was Bangladesh covered with numerous ULFA, ATTF, NDFB, NLFT terrorists camps during BNP regime. It is AL govt. who has crack down on these terrorists camps. But, during BNP rule those camps only flourished!!!*



Many things in a country work like a disease. First is the medical diagosis, then is to do a treatment. All those terrorist organizations were not creted by BNP and these were not initiated during BNP rule. It took many years to diagnose the disease, even when AL was in power 1996-2001.

When the terrorist organizations were discovered, BNP govt started to form Rapid Action Battatlion (RAB), USA gave it proper training, and slowly RAB started to act against these organizations. AL only is doing the follow-up works. There are still many more things to do.

BNP and Jamaat are the main political parties. They are not hooligans or terrorists. However, I have noticed BNP opposes India during election, but favours that country after it is in power. They do not really say a word against India, but does not appease India nakedly as is done by AL. This is the only difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Suppose, there is no other political party and Bangladesh will be ruled by AL for eternal period! I think I will abandon BD forever with no-love for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan

Al-zakir said:


> It's apparent to me that Bangladeshi living in Bangladesh doesn't care whether they live in slavery thus we Bangladeshi living over seas shouldn't care about them looser? I think if they can tolerate Awami stooge to run the country to non existence than let them suffer hell condition. I think it's time Islamic world should abandon in Bangladesh until Islamic minded people come out in mass number and over threw this law life dalal into wasteland that taking the country toward unworthy of sovereign. People without dignity don't deserve no ******* respect.



Brother do you guys think that BNP Is any better ??? I think Bagladesh is Unfortunate like Pakistan to get stranded in between these two corrupt parties.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

Do you Support Jamaat-e-Islami ?


----------



## desioptimist

Moral of the story: Support a third party which does not support India. But I bet once they comes to power, they will turn different from what you thought they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

Rajkumar said:


> do you think Bangladesh still believe in two nation theory?
> if not, then it is not in hands of Islamic minded people to decide what to do but common people will tell the verdict in next election.



_@ After the fall of Dacca many Indian and ofcourse some pro-Indian Bengalees had been propagating that the "Two Nation Theory" of Jinnah has proved to be wrong ! This theory was made after lot of thinking by the Muslim scholars of Indian Sub-Continent. It was not just made homogically. In fact before or during the 1st World War once most of the Afro-Asians Nations were under colonial rule, President Wilson propagated that all colonial natioins to gave whole hearted support to the Allied Forces and then after victory these Nations would be made free on the basis of "One Nation One State". Jinnah soon quickly took the insperation from this and made his this "Two Nation Theory" on India. 

@ But even after 40 years after the fall of Dacca, the Jinnah's "Two Nation Theory" has not been proved incorrect because there is more anti-Hindu and anti-Indian feelings in the so called "Secular" State of Bangladesh today than there ever was in East Pakistan when it was part of the "Islamic State" of Pakistan. India is having "bitter teste" of its own actions.

@ Now we are much more strong than earlier. We have an strong army well motivated not like the "Razakars, Al Badr and Al Sams" of 1971. 

@ Only thing required a little bit of equation with Pakistan and China. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Md Akmal

pritamkonar said:


> *Huh??? Then why was Bangladesh covered with numerous ULFA, ATTF, NDFB, NLFT terrorists camps during BNP regime. It is AL govt. who has crack down on these terrorists camps. But, during BNP rule those camps only flourished!!!*



@ Who gave you this idea that BNP sporsor all terrist organisation in Bangladesh ? Bangladesh is not strong enough to sponsor all these organisation inside Bangladesh.

@ It is only AL who shouts too much without any realities. They shouts only to please India and India also considers that AL is right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fasih Khan

Md Akmal said:


> _@ After the fall of Dacca many Indian and ofcourse some pro-Indian Bengalees had been propagating that the "Two Nation Theory" of Jinnah has proved to be wrong ! This theory was made after lot of thinking by the Muslim scholars of Indian Sub-Continent. It was not just made homogically. In fact before or during the 1st World War once most of the Afro-Asians Nations were under colonial rule, President Wilson propagated that all colonial natioins to gave whole hearted support to the Allied Forces and then after victory these Nations would be made free on the basis of "One Nation One State". Jinnah soon quickly took the insperation from this and made his this "Two Nation Theory" on India.
> 
> @ But even after 40 years after the fall of Dacca, the Jinnah's "Two Nation Theory" has not been proved incorrect because there is more anti-Hindu and anti-Indian feelings in the so called "Secular" State of Bangladesh today than there ever was in East Pakistan when it was part of the "Islamic State" of Pakistan. India is having "bitter teste" of its own actions.
> 
> @ Now we are much more strong than earlier. We have an strong army well motivated not like the "Razakars, Al Badr and Al Sams" of 1971.
> 
> @ Only thing required a little bit of equation with Pakistan and China. _



*Great Post As Ever Sir. Salute.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Most of the Bengalee Muslim people are moderate and still they do believe on the "Two Nation Theory" propagated by Jinnah in fourties. Rather it was from the Bengal movement started and almost 97% of Muslim Bengalee people supported it whole heartedly and that is why during the election of 1946 they voted for the Muslim Leaque. But now it does not neccessarilly mean that we want to be part of Pakistan. Pakistan can be our defence partner against a common enemy and obiously it is India.

@ Only a very few pensons in Bengal are the supporter of Jammat-e-Islami may be maximum of 10 % but again we cannot under-estimate them.

@ About the followers of leftist, my foot !! they even cannot get one seat.

@ About AL it is purely based on minority votes ? If a separate electroate system is introduced in Bangladesh AL will not get even 25 seats. The problem is we have a huge minority almost 2.5 to 3 crores. Since 1947 onward election these people had always voted for AL and it had been proved that they are the vote bank of AL. Only of this reason the 3rd political cannot survive in Bangladesh. We have no choice it is similar like Bush what he said "Either you are with them or against them".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

one.......quick suggestion...
in the next election....kick these stooges out......get another party.
MAKE a party that hates india as much as you do

even better...cut off diplomatic ties with india
stop trade......stop recognising that we exist...
you might be happier...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

silentinksoldier said:


> one.......quick suggestion...
> in the next election....kick these stooges out......get another party.
> MAKE a party that hates india as much as you do
> 
> even better...cut off diplomatic ties with india
> stop trade......stop recognising that we exist...
> you might be happier...



@ "Dada babu, ate chetan kan? jaha shutto taha bola hoyeche",(Dada babu, why you are angry? What is fact, that is only told.)

@ In the true sense, we always wants a cordial relation with India specially with West Bengal, it may be in terms of commerce,culture less defence and foreign policy, after all they are our brother and taken lot of pains in the past.

@ But the reality is completely different !!!!


----------



## silentinksoldier

Md Akmal said:


> @ "Dada babu, ate chetan kan? jaha shutto taha bola hoyeche",(Dada babu, why you are angry? What is fact, that is only told.)
> 
> @ In the true sense, we always wants a cordial relation with India specially with West Bengal, it may be in terms of commerce,culture less defence and foreign policy, after all they are our brother and taken lot of pains in the past.
> 
> @ But the reality is completely different !!!!




hehe

disturbing laagey ei shob shunley..aami o bangladesh ke nijer desh i mone kori......er aage bhebhe chilam oi diker lok raa amader pokkhe aache.....
kintu ekhane eshe toh dekhchi shobayi bhabhe oder shob mushkil er kaaron aamra.

surely there's some things bangladesh may do by itself to help overcome its problems. India has a lot to gain from such cooperation...but we had been given the cold shoulder for many years...and we got dissillusioned
bangladesh has to meet us half way..
and i believe the awami government wants friendship. They have helped us diplomatically...and they have ACTUALLY addressed some of our concerns..this is we have issues, and friendship becomes difficult unless those issues are recognised...and steps are taken

Thing is..our relationship with your country is not like our relationship with pakistan...if we communicate grievances to you...we seek your help in that regard rite?


Cordial relations can only be made if there's a will for it. But i dont see the will for it among most bangladeshi members. Mutual trust is non existant....india is seen as the enemy. And i know that we DO have faults...and they need to be rectified....but things are blown WAY out of proportion here..

i mean is india mentioned positively even ONCE??

at least there needs to be an effort rite?


----------



## metro

> *Awami govt proved again - they are indian stooges*



*oops..
they proved it again ???

how disgusting. *


----------



## Al-zakir

Fasih Khan said:


> Brother do you guys think that BNP Is any better ??? I think Bagladesh is Unfortunate like Pakistan to get stranded in between these two corrupt parties.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------
> 
> Do you Support Jamaat-e-Islami ?



Something is better then nothing. BNP is not perfect but it is not bend over submissive to India like AL. Believe it or not, Bangladesh move forward when ever BNP comes to power while Awami dalal takes us back to 71 debacles. 

Jamat has some good ideas and it's a Islamic nationalist party thus Jamat is better then bloody Awami dalal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Al-zakir said:


> Something is better then nothing. BNP is not perfect but it is not bend over submissive to India like AL. Believe it or not, *Bangladesh move forward when ever BNP comes to power *while Awami dalal takes us back to 71 debacles.
> 
> Jamat has some good ideas and it's a Islamic nationalist party thus Jamat is better then bloody Awami dalal.



BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bangladesh tops most corrupt list


----------



## idune

_True to Awami League indian stooge tradition, they are banning any protest of Felani's brutal murder by india._
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Local admin slaps ban on rallies around Felanis house* 
Khadimul Islam . Kurigram

Tension mounted in the bordering Ramkhana village in Nageshwari of Kurigram as the local unit of *Awami League has called a programme at the venue where some BNP leaning freedom fighters and intellectuals are scheduled to hold a rally today in protest at the killing of Felani, a teenage girl, by the Indian border guards.*

The local administration ordered a ban on gatherings in and around Felanis house for today fearing trouble. The Kurigram superintendent of police, Mahbubur Rahman, said the administration was imposing section 144 in the area for Wednesday as Awami League and BNP called rallies at the same venue. A sector commander in the war of independence, Hamidullah Khan, and some other intellectuals, including writer Abdul Hye Sikder and Muktijuddher Prajanma leader Shama Obaid are scheduled to address a rally at Ramkhana Rahmania Madrassah today under the banner of Patriots of Bangladesh to register protest at the killing of Felani and denounce the governments indifference to the repeated killings of Bangladeshi civilians by the Indian Border Security Force.

The local unit of Chhatra League has called a rally at the same venue for today without giving any reason for the programme.

The officer-in-charge of Nageshwari police, Monzur Rahman, told New Age that the administration was going to impose section 144 on the venue for Wednesday to avert trouble.

The Kurgram district unit BNP has extended support to the programme announced by Patriots of Bangladesh.

The general secretary of the district BNP, Saifur Rahman Rana, said local administration had taken away the public address system when they were drumming up support for the scheduled rally.

*Felanis father Nurul Islam could not be reached by anybody since home minister Sahara Khatun visited the family of the slain girl on February 7.*

On January 7, Indian BSF shot dead 15-year-old Felani when she was crossing into Bangladesh from the Indian state of West Bengal.

Local lawmakers AKM Mostafizur Rahman and Zafar Ali, home secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikdar, inspector general of police Hasan Mahmud Khandaker and the Border Guard Bangladesh director general Major General Rafiqul Islam, among others, visited the family of Felani.

New Age | Newspaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

MBI Munshi said:


> Don't give India corridor and there will be war in 10 years. Give them the corridor and there will be war in 3 years.


 
We havn't had a war in 40 years(1971-2011), what makes you think we will have one now, corridor or no corridor. Can you afford a war with India??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

my2cents said:


> We havn't had a war in 40 years(1971-2011), what makes you think we will have one now, corridor or no corridor. Can you afford a war with India??


 
Not war with Bangladesh .........


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Double post


----------



## Night_Raven

MBI Munshi said:


> Not with Bangladesh .........



Oh we are sooooo afraid. 

Okay kiddo, time for your sleep ( careful of the wet dreams too ), enough of day dreaming for today !


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> Don&#8217;t celebrate B&#8217;day on Aug 15: Kader Siddiqui urges Khaleda
> 
> Krishok Sramik Janata League (KSJL) President *Kader Siddiqui on Saturday urged the BNP Chairperson Khaleda Zia to refrain from observing her birthday on August 15, as Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was assassinated on that day.*
> 
> *He also requested the BNP chairperson not to make any objectionable remarks against Bangabandhu at any level and to reconsider her party&#8217;s relation with those who were against of country&#8217;s independence.*
> 
> Kader Siddiqui, however, agreed with BNP&#8217;s stance on caretaker government system and charter amendment but said his party will take decision regarding BNP&#8217;s invitation to join with the anti-government movement after his possible meeting with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.
> 
> The KSJL chief made the urges during a meeting with Khaleda at her Gulshan residence in the capital.
> 
> More at
> Don&#8217;t celebrate B&#8217;day on Aug 15: Kader Siddiqui urges Khaleda



Imagine that!

Our girl, *Khaleda, was born on India's Independence Day!!!*

We must wish her a happy birthday.

And her husband's army gave her a birthday present by assassinating Mujib.

Not that Mujib was a democrat, but then he could have been put behind the bars like Bhutto was.

But then, dead men tell no tales!  

Pakistan military never assassinated anyone to take over power! They have taken over under public pressure, but they have been rationale even when they have taken over power and without blood-lust.


----------



## idune

_Awami stooge regime recently allowed to screen indian film in Bangladeshi movie theater. India does not even allow Bnagladehi Tv channel to be viewed in india. _

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*&#8216;Indian film screening will increase cultural infiltration&#8217;*

banglanews24.com

The screening of Indian films will increase cultural infiltration in Bangladesh. It will play an important role in destroying the cultural identity of the nation. Speakers expressed their worry at an online roundtable at Banglanews24.com.

The online roundtable meet titled &#8216;Screening of Indian films at Bangladeshi cinemas and its impact&#8217; was organised by Banglanews24.com at its office in Basundhara R/A in the evening on December 13.

Country&#8217;s eminent actors, directors, producers, distributors, cultural personalities and journalists attended the discussion.

Film producer-distributor association president Masud Parvez widely known as Sohel Rana, film directors&#8217; association president Mohammad Hannan, eminent film director Chashi Nazrul Islam, actor Misha Shawdagar, Bangladesh cinema hall owners&#8217; association president KMR Manzoor, among others, were present at the meeting.

Bangladesh Motion Picture Exhibition Association general secretary Mian Alauddin, young filmmakers Debashish Biswas and Nayeem Imtiaz Neamul also participated in the discussion.
.
Cine journalists Awlad Hossain and Saikot Salahuddin were also present at the roundtable meet.

Upholding the spirit of Bangladesh&#8217;s war of independence and the order of the Father of Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, they said that the film industry would recover its past glory if it got proper support from the government.

Chashi Nazrul Islam said, &#8216;The screening of the films made in the Indian subcontinent will play a very negative role in the field of culture.&#8217;

&#8216;Indian film screening can never be a solution of saving the cinema halls in the country,&#8217; he added.

Putting importance on a film gradation board, Masud Parvez said, &#8216;We need variation in Bangladeshi films. We need more government support. If we can improve our films, viewers will come back in cinema halls. We do not need screening of Indian films in this purpose.&#8217;

Misha Shawdagar emphasised the importance of establishing a film academy for the development of film industry. &#8216;Unfortunately, our universities do have any faculty for films. We need to spread film education among the younger generation so that we can get more educated people in the industry.&#8217;

KMR Manzoor said, &#8216;Every day a good number of foreign films are being seen through different media, including cable television channels. If government stop them, it will contribute in reviving the cinema halls.&#8217;

To be mentioned, the Bangladesh government has allowed screening of Indian movies at the cinema halls in the country.

The Indian Bangla movie &#8216;Jor&#8217; will be released at local cinemas on December 23 and two other Indian Bangla movies &#8216;Sangram&#8217; and &#8216;Badla&#8217; will be released in January.

The Indian film screening issue has created serious repercussions in film industry as well as in the intellectual society.

?Indian film screening will increase cultural infiltration?


----------



## idune

_Another Awami League stooge act undermining national security by allowing indians to carry service over same submarine cable and through Bangladesh territory. With this Awami scheme any telecom and and internet traffic can be monitored by indians and can be used as tool against Bangladesh and Bangladeshis. Not to mention india can use this as an excuse for future aggression. _ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dhaka to give India telecom transit rights*

Wednesday, 28 March 2012
Author / Source : FAISAL MAHMUD
Print

Dhaka, Mar 27: *Bangladesh has, in principle, agreed to provide India telecom transit through the state owned submarine cable operator. The decision was made after a high level delegation from India approached the Bangladesh government for providing telecom transit to the North Eastern countries through Bangladesh Submarine Cable Company Limited (BSCCL), the custodian of the lone fiber optic cable SEA-ME-WE-4, senior officials of the ministry of Post and telecommunication (MoPT) told The Independent on Tuesday. The transit would be provided through the surplus bandwidth as almost two thirds of the country's allocated bandwidth through the submarine cable SEA-ME-WE-4 remains unused, Haslul Mahmud Khan, joint secretary of the MoPT said.
*
Khan informed that last year, a high level delegation from Assam, led by a member of the state legislative assembly (MLA) visited Bangladesh and discussed with MoPT about providing telecom transit through the BSCCL.
BSCCL managing director (MD) Monwar Hossain said that currently the mobile and internet connectivity of northeastern states of India are laid through the 'chicken neck' (a narrow strip of corridor ) from Mumbai and Chennai (two entry points of SEA-ME-WE-4).
"As India can save a lot of money by laying the telecom connectivity between Agartala and Dhaka via Akhaura in Bangladesh and between Sabroom in south Tripura and Cox's Bazar in Chittagong where the SEA-ME-WE-4 enters Bangladesh", he said.
MD of BSCCL said that through this connectivity Bangladesh would be benefited as it will be able to make use of its unused bandwidth and earn a lot of money in foreign currency.

Meanwhile, according to a PTI report, RK Upadhayaya, managing director of Indian state owned telecom company Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) told reporters in Agartala on Monday that the company was planning to set up telecom connectivity through Bangladesh for North Eastern region of the country due to tough terrain and geographical isolation.

"Ministry has attached much importance to consolidating telecom network in NE region and we are interested in setting up an alternative route through Bangladesh due to tough terrain," BSNL Chairman and Managing Director R K Upadhayaya said.
Connectivity would be set up between Agartala and Dhaka via Akhaura in Bangladesh and between Sabroom in South Tripura and Cox's Bazar in Chittagong in Bangladesh to provide smooth telecom connectivity, he told reporters at Agartala.
Upadhyay was in Agartala to discuss with the Chief Minister, Manik Sarkar about the development plans in Tripura and the region. The government has planned to extend OFC to 25,000 panchayats across the country to provide broadband services, he said.

Dhaka to give India telecom transit rights


----------



## baldFish

man some people are blind with anti india sentiments, heres what I saw in BD during eid people go crazy for indian clothes indian serials run rampant in most houses yet you find some folks with blind hate for india, i never understood why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Video questions Awami League indian collaborator role for Tipaimukh dam*

Is Local Awami League acts an Indian agent - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

India must pay for its misdeeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MandarK

Not required.


----------



## ShadowFaux

MandarK said:


> Already paying it by having millions of illiterate, poor, malnourished, illegal pole vaulters in our country.



Don't fall into the traps of jamatis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MandarK

ShadowFaux said:


> Don't fall into the traps of jamatis.



Advice taken. Post edited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khair_ctg

Rajkumar said:


> don't give me your conspiracy theory, i am not gonna fall for it.people were discriminated in 71 on the basis of language and culture. that is key factor here. India took the opportunity after fire started. If Islam would have been 1st priority of Bangladesh then they would have give up their culture to embrace 'Pakistani Islam'.


there was no breakup of United Pakistan because of discrimination. i as a Bengali Bangladeshi can attest to that and many will agree. even whether discrimination was there at all is arguable. being from my background, i could actually argue that discrimination rather was on Punjabis and Sindhis and others in the West wing. your statement is not oversimplifying, it's just wrong. Ghulam Azam and his likes were part of the "language movement" based on premise that Bengali should have some kind of higher status than Punjabi, Sindhi, etc. because biggest linguistic group is Bengali (although i disagree with that) and this was achieved in 1956 constitution charter. they left it because most of it was propaganda and used gross fabrications to mobilize some gullible illiterate Bengalis and create anti-West Pakistan (but more correctly, anti-Muslim culture) sentiments. for example: what kind of crap is "ora amar mukher vhasa kere nite chay"????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

